# Spot-fixing/Match-fixing scandal



## SMC

From what I can gather so far.

This Mazhar Majeed guys gave Pakistani players $150,000 to bowl 3 no balls.

That's not his only work however.

It seems that the Sydney Test match was fixed, an ODI in Asia cup had some spot fixing, and the upcoming ODI series had 2 ODIs fixed.

They made 1.2m from Sydney Test match.

The guy has known Pakistan team for 2 and a half years, so there are potentially more games that were fixed.

This is obviously seems to be quite a big scandal considering the amount of people involved and the number of games that are under the scanner.

Obviously this is disgraceful and the players involved should get the minimum bans they deserve. Certain players need to really be banned for life - Kamran Akmal, Salman Butt - in particular as the two seem to be leading the mafia.

Btw, the mafia here consists of Butt, the Akmals, Umar Amin, Wahab Riaz, Malik, Asif, Amir and potentially more players. These guys conspired to remove YK from captaincy and also were looking to remove Afridi from ODI and T20 captaincy since neither would take their ****.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

Some interesting claims flying so far and they make sense.

The two ODIs that were going to be thrown in the upcoming series so that Afridi could lose his captaincy and SB could replace him.

There are questions as to whether the ODI and Test series in 2009 against Sri Lanka and the ODI series against New Zealand were thrown to remove YK from captaincy. Remember that Pakistan lost the two games in the test series from quite dominant positions and same in one of the ODIs against New Zealand.

Clearly the mafia seems to be quite big. These fucktards really need to go for making a mockery of cricket.


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

What a disgrace.

Cricket in the dock as we expose match fixing scandal | England Pakistan Test | News Of The World

In the most sensational sporting scandal ever, bowlers Mohammad Amir and Mohammad Asif delivered THREE blatant no-balls to order. 

NOTW rarely get it wrong with the filmed stings like this.

It's all over Sky News, BBC, Cricinfo.











*MOMENT THAT SHAMED GAME: Star bowler Amir delivers Friday's promised no-ball*










*IT'S A DEAL: Satisfied Majeed puts money back in case*

Majeed identified young Pakistan captain Salman Butt as the ringleader of the band of cheats. He also named wicket keeper Kamran Akmal and boasted he had a total of SEVEN corrupt cricketers in his pocket, all banking huge sums from bookies and betting syndicates. 

The scam, fuelled by greed, is a betrayal by the players not only of their sport but of their cricket-crazy homeland. 

As millions back home in Pakistan struggle against hunger and disease amid devastating floods, the cheats were defiling the reputation of Lord's and lining their own pockets. 

Majeed said he had even opened Swiss bank accounts for them to hide their ill-gotten gains. These guys won't deal with just anybody. The only reason they'll deal with me is because they know I'm professional, they've known me for years.

"I've been doing it with them, the Pakistani team, for about 2½ years. And we've made masses and masses of money."

Later that night Majeed boasted how it was the players who got HIM into match-fixing. He told us: "The players would never tell anybody else. They were the ones who actually approached me about this. This is the beauty of it.

"I was friends with them for four, five years and then they said this happens. I said really?"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trac

SMC said:


> From what I can gather so far.
> 
> This Mazhar Majeed guys gave Pakistani players $150,000 to bowl 3 no balls.
> 
> That's not his only work however.
> 
> It seems that the Sydney Test match was fixed, an ODI in Asia cup had some spot fixing, and the upcoming ODI series had 2 ODIs fixed.
> 
> They made 1.2m from Sydney Test match.
> 
> The guy has known Pakistan team for 2 and a half years, so there are potentially more games that were fixed.
> 
> This is obviously seems to be quite a big scandal considering the amount of people involved and the number of games that are under the scanner.
> 
> Obviously this is disgraceful and the players involved should get the minimum bans they deserve. Certain players need to really be banned for life - Kamran Akmal, Salman Butt - in particular as the two seem to be leading the mafia.
> 
> Btw, the mafia here consists of Butt, the Akmals, Umar Amin, Wahab Riaz, Malik, Asif, Amir and potentially more players. These guys conspired to remove YK from captaincy and also were looking to remove Afridi from ODI and T20 captaincy since neither would take their ****.



Yes we saw this on TV and pic of cricketer with that guy tells the whole story.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Video:


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

I still cant believe what I am reading, Pakistan cricket has died a horrible death today.

Dont these players have any shame? no self respect?

All charity drama, when they give with their right they are earning far more from their 'left'. People dying in Pakistan due to a major catastrophe and these muppets are pulling stunts like this, that too in month of Ramadan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jazzbot

Here's the video provided by News of the World: England


----------



## Jazzbot

and here's the original news article from English news paper..

Cricket in the dock as we expose match fixing scandal | England Pakistan Test, no balls, bribes | News Of The World


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

No wonder this lot wanted to get rid of Younis Khan, the man with the most dignity.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hulk

I feel sad, Mohd Asif I know was very good bowler, in-fact he was named best after Wasim. Why he does all this instead of playing, last time he was involved in drugs. Other guys I know not much since off late I have stopped watching cricket and only see scores after match ends, that to limited to India. Pakistan produces talented fast bowlers but these guys are not really doing good service to nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trident2010

*Pak cricketers just want money, women, food: Bookie*




LONDON: A lot of Pakistani cricketers are "just looking for money, women and food" and very few of them have any love for the game, claims the bookie arrested for alleged 'spot-fixing' in the England-Pakistan Test. 

Mazhar Majeed, the bookie who has made sensational claims of bribing Pakistani cricketers for bowling no balls in a sting operation by a British tabloid, claimed a lot of players were only bothered about money. 

"You'll find there's only a few players who are genuine and who are actually here for the love of the game, and there's not many believe me. A lot of them are just looking for money, women and food," Majeed has been quoted as saying in the video tapes of the sting released by 'The News of the World'. 

"How much they're getting paid is a joke. I came from a football background and I can see the difference in football and cricket. It's huge. 

Majeed claimed cheating was not confined to match-fixing alone and that ball tampering had also become regular in the Pakistan team. 

"I used to go out on the pitch to give the players their drinks. Whenever we couldn't get a wicket I'd have a lump of Vaseline on my hand. Shake their hand. 

"They'd put it on one side of the ball and the ball would suddenly start in-swinging," he said. 

Majeed revealed that he wanted Salman Butt to continue as captain for long as possible. 

"I give out the information the night before or morning. What's going to happen at the end of the fourth day. But now we are not going to do any results for the next two games because we want Salman Butt to be captain long term," Majeed stated. 



Pak cricketers just want money, women, food: Bookie - Top Stories - Cricket - Sports - The Times of India


----------



## Skywalker

What a shame they have brought once again for the country and especially people like us living in UK. 

I am out of words now, cant waste my energy on these loosers who always brought shame for the nation. What a bunch of loosers they are.


----------



## SnIPeR Xr

Without the involvement of Chairman board Ejaz butt all of this is not possible.I think he himself is "Organizing" all of this fixing.
Even After the concerns raised by ex players and the demand of strong action against this,he didn't done anything & even he didn't let the tribunal to work.
He didn't lift the ban on YK.
On each&every tour he goes there to MANAGE the things.
He Immedeatly accepted the retirement of Afridi.

& the worst thing is that even after the strong demand of removing him from chairmanship of PCB,Ghaddari is still not doing anything against him.


----------



## SMC

Afridi came out and claimed that he knew about the match fixing and spoke to PCB about it and PCB did nothing.

From the looks of it, parts of the PCB or all of the PCB was involved in this as well. Ijaz Butt consistently denied having YK in the team so you're almost certain that Ijaz Butt is involved as well.


----------



## EagleEyes

Salman Butt & Kamran Akmal seem to be confirmed. It is unsure how Aamer and Asif were dragged into this..if they truly were.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

If these allegations are proven to be true, What will be the reaction of ECB (they offered their home ground for Pak matches), and New Zealand, Zimbabwe and South Africa (Charity match to help flood victims). I feel sorry for all the Pakistan fans and honest players.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

fools who watching this games hours its like wwf now all fake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

Why Salman Butt is not looking at the batsman after the ball is released.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Undivided Kashmir

If the allegations are proven then all those fuckers should be kicked out of cricket for life and be prosecuted for cheating public and the bookies.

This team seems to be full of Cheats , Druggies, what a shame to cricket.

Thse guys are ruining the name of pak and pak cricket.


----------



## Awesome

Amir and Asif are aslo confirmed since they were the ones who threw the noballs on command.

Actually Kamran and Asif were of questionable character but for me, Amir and Salman's name is a shocker. Both are young and formidable cricketers.

I say let Scotland Yard arrest them and no extradition should be sought. Pakistan main toh chut chuta hojayege.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tomahawk

It is high time for the Pakistani higher ups to take strict action against all those who are involved in match fixing.


----------



## RobbieS

This is a shame. I was so glad to see Pakistani bowlers perform so well in the recent Tests. It looked Pak cricket would be able to rise again. The cricket watching public and Pakistani people who adore their team dont deserve this.


----------



## Areesh

So much for the revival of cricket in Pakistan. Yaar can't we just ban this game from Pakistan and play something else like Baseball. We have a team in baseball and it performed well also.


----------



## EagleEyes

Gentle Typhoon said:


> Why Salman Butt is not looking at the batsman after the ball is released.



This kind of hints me that Aamer acted on command. I am still in denial mode?


----------



## JanjaWeed

this has left a sour taste in all genuine cricket fans. i have become a real fan of mohd amir. thought he will be the next big thing. its sad to see that he will always be tainted for rest of his career no matter howmany matches he will win for pakistan. now on he will be scruitinised to the core even if he commits a genuine error which will provide advantage to the opposition.


----------



## Masterchief

in todays cricketing world its such a disgrace that we dont have more men as honest as sachin and wasim akram


----------



## Awesome

They should be thrown in jail, in fact everyone in PCB should be checked for corruption as well. Make an example out of them so that future generations won't dare to do this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafael

SMC said:


> Afridi came out and claimed that he knew about the match fixing and spoke to PCB about it and PCB did nothing.
> 
> From the looks of it, parts of the PCB or all of the PCB was involved in this as well. *Ijaz Butt consistently denied having YK in the team so you're almost certain that Ijaz Butt is involved as wel*l.



Its a well known fact that Ijaz Butt is Zardari's man! Why would he sack him if he is getting his "share" too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

cirket= waste of time . finish this PCB and use this money some were else.


----------



## EagleEyes

Further info released.

Mr Big stuffed the £10k in his jacket then went to meet players | News Of The World


----------



## hellofriends

just wait now what the action will taken by PCB,i mean this time they take some strict action or they will leave them just like Australia series fixing.....


----------



## Pukhtoon

OO ComOn guys !!

Chill Out There is nuffin New Here HUH !!

Yeh sab tu chalta rehta hai So no worries !!


----------



## DGMO

Life bans please, followed by time in jail if proven guilty (evidence seems overwhelming as it stands).

I never want to see any of these guys on a cricket field *EVER* again.

A disgrace, a total disgrace and shame to the nation and to the sport we love.


----------



## pak-marine

unbl**dy beleivable , mohala eleven busted ! good work by news corp


----------



## hellofriends

Pukhtoon said:


> OO Comen On guys !!
> 
> Chill Out There is nuffin New Here HUH !!
> 
> Yeh sab tu chalta rehta hai So no worries !!



i think match-fixing is punishable act in UK and now london police has right to arrest them........now this is some worry thing for pakistan.....


----------



## Frankenstein

Cricket was the only entertainment left for Pakistanis, our cricketers ruined everything, they disgust me


----------



## jehangirhaider

they can make this video later, how one can be sure this video was before the match,

seems lie they want to finish the carrier of the danger man amir


----------



## ice_man

well this happens in IPL as well and everywhere in the world!! all the bookies come from india according to report!! 

however, i am shocked that am man like AMIR would do something like this!!! 

salman butt & akmal bros always looked har**i!!! but Amir was an upcoming legend!! 

you know what i am sure they must have done it thinking a NO BALL won't kill

check out the links 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/cr...tan-match-fixing-claims-what-they-say....html

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2010/aug/29/pakistan-cricket-cheating-allegations


----------



## Imran Khan

sham swery hun maujaan e maujaan







pakistani team


----------



## Pukhtoon

hellofriends said:


> i think match-fixing is punishable act in UK and now london police has right to arrest them........now this is some worry thing for pakistan.....




Still No worry Buddy it is Good that atleast the bloody currpt people came in to front Now the sincere people will join the team and play for the country only !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mr42O

DEATH PENATLY FOR ALL INVOLVED

---------- Post added at 02:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 PM ----------

PCB IS FULY INVOLVED. I CAN BET PPL IN ICC ARE ALSO INVOLVED


----------



## Skywalker

I cant just believe that a professional bookie can reveal his contacts, there must be something fishy here.


----------



## EagleEyes

The bookie is not professional, he was the players manager to look after sponsorship and media. Once he saw money, he started bragging and influenced the players with cash, and they fell for it.


----------



## Pukhtoon

ENJOY !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Patriot

I am so happy they got caught.I was saying this for a long time that these people are into spot fixing.


----------



## Pukhtoon

Patriot said:


> I am so happy they got caught.I was saying this for a long time that these people are into spot fixing.



And im happy that atleast Younas Khan Proves himself A true Pakistani !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frankenstein

Pukhtoon said:


> YouTube - Punjabi Totay, GEO TV, Punjagi Totay, World T20 Kallis, Smith at the press conference, funny,cricket
> 
> 
> ENJOY !!



Bati jane lagi ha


----------



## Dark Angel

*Seems to me that Pakistan has such a huge talent, but in this dire crises it was tempting to bowl couple of noballs.It will be up to these young chaps to sweat it out for their country and raise it to glory again but its never as easy as it sounds isnt it ?*


----------



## Jazzbot

it is sad to watch new players like wahab riaz and umer ameen are also involved in this scandal, this clearly shows that they were motivated and directed to do these things by others in Team management and officials..

I was curious from first day since Waqar was appointed as coach, i mean he himself is accused of match fixings several times in past..


----------



## Dark Angel

*The bigger question is how you quarantine this problem*


----------



## Tayyab1796

I have never been so disgusted as a Pak cricket fan ... land them all in jail , ban them and confiscate their millions ... they have not only brought bad name to Pak but also they have made us muslims bow our heads in shame in this holy month ... What message is going to British public in general ? these losers give a feck to their nation ... so much for the patriots these losers are ..


----------



## Malik Usman

It Seems like a totaly drams for Pakistani team to put under pressure the bowlers for upcoming One Day and T20 series........


----------



## LaBong

Pakistan should have given exemplary treatment to those who's been caught last time. Sad sad incident to all cricket lovers. Respect to Sachin, Saurav , Rahul, VVS and Anil for reviving Indian cricket from match fixing disgrace.


----------



## sparklingway

Sab ko dili mubarakan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## magg

In their defense these guys can say they were trying to earn millions of dollars to help the people of pak suffering from floods.


----------



## pak-marine

yeh bhi zardari ki wajah say hoi hai , god dam zardari


----------



## LaBong

Pakistan needs one Imran Khan, not in politics, but in Cricket!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

In our part of the world cricketeers get so much money that it would suffice for their life time if they just played honestly and enjoyed the game.

How much more do they want ? Is there no end to greed & the lure of a fast buck ?


----------



## IceCold

Cursing the accused and talking about making an example out of them wont solve the problem. It just shows how fractured our society has become. Corruption is everywhere from an ordinary guy who sells bananas will make his best efforts to put 2 to 3 rotten ones into your bag even in the month of Ramazan to the President house. Everyone is busy doing corruption and making money. SO why single out the cricket team. The whole God damn nation is corrupt so why single out few. If we do want to make an example out of somebody it should start from within oneself.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DGMO

Pakistan team manager Yawar Saeed: "As far as I'm concerned the one-day series is on." 

*He adds that skipper Salman Butt and fast bowlers Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Amir have had their mobile phones confiscated.*


----------



## Areesh

Mubarakan and sattai khairan to every one. 

Keep it up boys.


----------



## s90

Mubarak ho ap sub ko...........


----------



## Areesh

s90 said:


> Mubarak ho ap sub ko...........



Khair mubarak. Sub ko meri taraf sai dili mubarak bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SnIPeR Xr

Match-fix mastermind pockets his money after pay-off 


Mr Big stuffed the £10k in his jacket then went to meet players 


By Mazher Mahmood & Amanda Evans, 29/08/2010 

FIXER Mazhar Majeed twice tried to rig the recent Third Test between England and Pakistan at the Oval to prove to our undercover reporters that he could do it. 

He demanded a £10,000 down payment before guaranteeing two no-balls on the second day of the match during a secret meeting outside a restaurant where he was dining with the team. 


See fixer Mazhar Majeed take a £10,000 down payment before guaranteeing two no-balls
Then he stuffed the money into his jacket pocket before later opening up the coat in front of players to show them what he'd got. 


But Majeed's plan was scuppered when the no-balls fix - already arranged for another gambling client and planned for the third day on August 20 - had to be scrapped because the Pakistani bowling coach had warned his stars to tighten up their bowling. 



DOING THE DEAL: Majeed tells our man how he will prove he can fix matches
Undaunted, *the brazen crook then offered our man the guarantee that Pakistan skipper Salman Butt would score no runs from the first six balls he faced on the fourth day - a maiden over. Majeed even phoned a number known to be linked to Butt to confirm it. *

The player's secret signal to let gambling clients know that the cheating was on was to be Butt tapping midwicket with his bat during the over, as if flattening a bump. 


However, again the fix was foiled. It was then that the focus shifted to fixing the current Test at Lord's. 


Our fake betting syndicate frontman had already met Majeed on August 16 and 18. But the first handover of cash in the match-rigging scandal came on the evening of Thursday the 19th. 


Majeed had invited our man to join him and the players for dinner at the Al Shishawi restaurant in London's Edgware Road. 

He introduced him to Pakistan captain Salman Butt and to players Wahab Riaz and Umar Amin. 



HANDOVER: Majeed takes the £10,000 down payment from our reporter in the Mercedes outside restaurant
The property tycoon - whose company Bluesky Developments has sponsored several high profile sporting events and charities - then borrowed Wahab's cream jacket to pop out to our man's Merc for a secret chat. 


Majeed said: "Just to show you it's really OK, I'm going to show you two no-balls tomorrow. 


"Then you just pay as I said minimum for that, OK. Just £10,000. I'm telling you big money can be made." 


He even offered to call the players in front of our man to prove he could control them: "You sit with me, OK, and I'll ring each player who I've got and even talk to them about it. Isn't that enough proof for you?" 



PLAYERS' BOSS: Majeed with some of the Pakistan stars
Our man handed Majeed ten £1,000 bundles of notes in crisp £50 notes and he quickly shoved them in his jacket pocket. Then he said: "I'm just going to give you two no-balls quite simple. And I'll tell you which bowler's going to do it, and which ball he's going to do it in. This is just a taster. I'll let you know that tonight or tomorrow morning." 


Showing his experience at match-fixing, he bragged: "Boss, I'm telling you, OK. I've been doing this constantly and for the next month you're going to see how constant it is. 


"So I'm going to say to them (the seven players he controls in the team) I've got a new party. I think he's good, yeah, we'll deal with him. OK?" He pulled the £10,000 bundle out of his pocket and waved it about. "This is to show how serious they are, OK. That will be the deposit. After that... then payment has to be made within 24 hours either in England or Dubai. In cash." 


Then Majeed announced that our man would have to pay a huge deposit if he wanted to know the planned RESULTS of fixed matches so he could coin it in by placing bets. 


He added: "In terms of deposit, it's gonna be a minimum of £150,000. That's just for your trust. 


"That's for me to pay my boys, yeah, right, a certain amount each, OK? Then they give me the authority to work with you. Once the authority is there to work with you, I'll give you everything we do. After that. I don't want any money up front, I just want the money paid after the thing's done." 

But he said there would be no fixing the actual results of the Oval and Lord's Tests - "because we're trying to win this game and the Lord's game. Because we want Salman Butt as captain." 


Our man asked him: "Is he onside as well? Is he in the fixing?" Majeed claimed: "Of course, of course." 


He went on to boast of his past successes - saying, "Every single result we've done has come off, every single one" - before revealing he and his bent players had arranged for Pakistan to lose some of the forthcoming One Day International matches against England. 


"We've got one result already planned and that is coming in the next three-and-a-half weeks," he said. "Pakistan will lose." Majeed also spelled out that he was already running match-rigging with other gambling syndicates, including "one party in India". 


With the dirty deal done, Majeed took our man into the restaurant and ordered captain Salman Butt and other teammates to join us. The players who were eating lamb and chicken kebabs, were relaxed in Majeed's company, joking with our reporters and sharing anecdotes about fellow cricketers. 


After Majeed showed our team out of the restaurant he walked back to a group of his players standing outside and opened the jacket into which he'd stuffed the money to show them what was inside. Later bowler Wahab Riaz put on the jacket and posed in it. 


But on the Friday morning, Majeed rang our man saying that his bowlers would not be able to bowl the two no-balls. He then invited our reporter to his luxurious home in Croydon on Saturday at 8am to discuss another possible fix before play at the Oval began. 


The imposing house in Croydon is hidden behind electronic gates. A Range Rover, flash black Jaguar and Golf were parked in the drive. 


Inside, Majeed claimed captain Butt would bat a maiden over just to prove that fixing was taking place. On one of his white BlackBerrys he uses as a "safe line" to call players - which he says he disposes of every fortnight - he rang a number known to belong to Butt. 

He said: "Boss, just stick to what we said last night OK? The first full over you play, you just make sure you play a maiden, OK? After the second ball, just go and tap the middle of the pitch as a signal." 


Majeed said if Butt gave the signal then people around the world would know that it was time to put massive bets on as the fixing was about to take place. 


He then boasted about the players he claimed were working for him in the betting scam - claiming to have seven on his books, including Butt, Asif, Amir and Kamran Akmal, the wicket-keeper already accused of match-fixing by the coach of the Pakistan team, Intikhab Alam. 

Majeed also revealed how he launders match-fixing money through the football club he owns, Croydon Athletic in south London. "The only reason I bought a football club is to do that," he said. 

And he spilled the beans on how he helps his players hide their money. 


"I've opened them all Swiss bank accounts as well, all numbered accounts," he said. "I've got them even English bank accounts too." 


To prove it he showed off bank details stored on his BlackBerry including a Clydesdale Bank account number he claimed was Butt's. 


And to hammer home the amounts of money our man could win, Majeed called an Indian bookie he regularly deals with and asked him how much he would pay for a definite Oval Test result. 

Majeed demanded $1.2million but the bookie replied, "I'll give you one (million)." 


Majeed - who has a wife Sheliza and two daughters aged 4 and 6 - flicked through recordings on a TV to show off previous matches he claimed to have fixed. 


Later, explaining why Butt did not bat the promised maiden over, Majeed told our man the pitch was too lively for the skipper to guarantee not accidentally edging the ball for a run. 


"There was no signal," he said. "He obviously felt the ball was doing too much off the pitch and he couldn't do a maiden. I've not given you any wrong information." 


Mr Big stuffed the £10k in his jacket then went to meet players | News Of The World


----------



## Awesome

No player should walk away clean in this.

However I think further investigation would reveal that some did it under peer pressure and I'm sure some would even say they did it out of shugal, and were just being reckless.

It will be a blessing if the UK puts them on the ECL and they rot there for a few years.

PCB should not walk away free either. Problem is it is now up to Zardari to use his powers to overthrow Ijaz Butt who was there on tour with the team on all the matches.

The only way these players can risk doing this much cheating is if someone is behind them guaranteeing their spot in the team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparklingway

Asim Aquil said:


> No player should walk away clean in this.
> 
> However I think further investigation would reveal that some did it under peer pressure and I'm sure some would even say they did it out of shugal, and were just being reckless.
> 
> It will be a blessing if the UK puts them on the ECL and they rot there for a few years.
> 
> PCB should not walk away free either. Problem is it is now up to Zardari to use his powers to overthrow Ijaz Butt who was there on tour with the team on all the matches.
> 
> The only way these players can risk doing this much cheating is if someone is behind them guaranteeing their spot in the team.



ICC is handling it since it has all the power to do so. Chapter C of the ICC Code of Conduct for Players and Officials makes it clear that spot-fixing will result in life-bans and nothing else. The Anti-Corruption Unit has already reached London. 

What PCB can do is initiate criminal proceedings against these bastards and besides life-bans, let a court hand them a criminal sentence as well.

Ijaz Butt is now history. Not only he but Yawar Saeed and Ilyas should be kicked out immediately. Younis Khan and KCCA will have one hell of a time now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SnIPeR Xr

City of illegal betting 


By Matt Drake, 29/08/2010 

HUNDREDS of millions of pounds are bet on cricket every week - with illegal wagers in one Pakistani city alone topping £1.5 MILLION A DAY. 

The game's exposure to massive Asian TV markets has made it a prime target for corruption. 


In Lahore this week a crackdown on 1,150 illegal gambling dens revealed the lure of live cricket betting. Underground wagers in the Punjab provincial capital Lahore have spiralled out of control. 


Criminal overlords enjoy vast profits from backroom gaming parlours dealing in games like Kamsae, popularly known as craps, and international horse races. 


But this shadowy tribe really exists for the enormous gold rush sparked by transactions rapidly multiplying during international cricket matches. 


The largest punts - laced by powerful figures in Asian society - are taken by a network of bookies masquerading as guest houses, hotels, newsagents or mobile phone shops where they are connected to worldwide markets online. 


One den owner told how he rakes in bets ranging from millions to lowly stakes placed by rickshaw drivers. "Influential people place bets in millions of rupees, while the poor can quench their thirst by 50 rupees 50," he said. 


Bookies watch billions of rupees roll in during lucrative One Day Internationals. 


Vast sums waged on predicting the number of runs, wides, no-balls or wickets that fall in a set span of time reflect the thirst for gambling among cricket-mad countries like India, Pakistan and Bangladesh. And with each short 20/20 thrash fetching upwards of £10 million a game in legal wagers, experts fear the rise of fixing is impossible to halt.


----------



## EagleEyes




----------



## sparklingway

*Anybody who follows PakPassion knows that Majeed has arranged many interviews besides being interviewed himself once.*

*Mazhar Majeed known to Pakistan players*​Osman Samiuddin
August 29, 2010

Mazhar Majeed, the man at the centre of the spot-fixing controversy that has engulfed the ongoing Lord's Test between England and Pakistan, is known to many members of the Pakistan team as a UK-based agent. Along with his brother Azhar, Mazhar claimed to represent the interests of a number of Pakistan's top cricketers in the UK. 

Mazhar was arrested by Scotland Yard on Sunday night on suspicion of a conspiracy to defraud bookmakers. He was caught on camera by The News of the World claiming to have bribed Pakistan's bowlers to bowl no-balls at previously agreed moments during the Test. He claimed to the paper to have up to seven players from the side working for him, though so far only four have been named. 

Cricinfo understands that the brothers have known many members in the team since at least 2006, the last time Pakistan toured England. It is unclear whether any official agreement was signed between the players and the brothers, but over a number of years Azhar and Mazhar have handled various sponsorship and marketing contracts for the players in the UK. 

How familiar the brothers are with the players is also evident from the UK-based Pakpassion.net, a popular fan website that regularly carries out interviews with Pakistan's top cricketers. In a number of interviews with players such as Salman Butt and Saeed Ajmal, Azhar and Mazhar were thanked for setting up the interaction.

For a while, between 2008 and 2009, the website had a regular section called "The Agents Views", in which Azhar would update readers on the activities of a number of players. The introduction to this section calls Azhar the UK-based agent for a number of players including Younis Khan, Abdul Razzaq, Salman Butt, Mohammad Asif, Mohammad Yousuf, Shahid Afridi, Kamran Akmal, Misbah-ul-Haq, Abdur Rauf as well as others. 

The same website also revealed that Mazhar was in Australia during Pakistan's tour at the start of this year. Pakistan lost every single international through the series; an inquiry in the aftermath of the fractious tour revealed that coaches Aaqib Javed and Intikhab Alam suspected Kamran Akmal of deliberately underperforming. Allegations centred, in particular, around the second Test in Sydney, which Pakistan lost from a dominant position by 36 runs.

However, Pakpassion.net insisted Mazhar's role was purely to set up interviews. "Let us clarify that Mr. Majeed was a representative for the said players who allowed us access to interview these players," they told Cricinfo. "There is no other connection with him or his organization as far as PP is concerned - our only mission was to bring the voice of the players to the fans and also take feedback to the players."

The inquiry committee looked into other matches as well, including the Twenty20 international in Melbourne, which Pakistan lost by two runs. Board officials stopped short of using the term match-fixing, but privately conceded that players might have underperformed to undermine others as part of rampant factionalism and politicking within the side. 

*While in Australia, the players apparently sent a video message to their Under-19 counterparts, at that time across the Tasman Sea in New Zealand preparing for the World Cup final against Australia. And a post underneath the thread thanks Mazhar, "who is currently in Australia with the players for sending clips to PP [Pakpassion]".*


----------



## t_for_talli

i m smelling similar thing Ind SL, NZ tri series


----------



## SnIPeR Xr

The cheats deliver 


*The three balls that will shake world of cricket* 


By Mazher Mahmood & Amanda Evans, 29/08/2010 

THEY are the three no-balls that will be recorded in the statistics books forever - and will be remembered for shaking cricket to its core. 

Millions of fans who watched Pakistan bowlers Mohammad Amir and Mohammad Asif send down the trio of deliveries over two days' play at Lord's, had no idea they were bowled as part of a match-rigging scam. 


Incredibly, during live coverage, respected TV and radio pundits exclaimed to worldwide audiences how bad every one of the faked no-balls looked - little knowing they were ordered by money-grabbing fixer Mazhar Majeed, who just a day earlier had collected £150,000 from undercover News of the World reporters. 


Listen to the taped calls between our reporter and the match-fixer who rigged the Lord's test between England and Pakistan
And it all played out like clockwork exactly as Majeed promised it would. He claimed the players had demanded we pay the cash as our entry ticket into an existing shady gambling syndicate based in India. 


In return he revealed solid details of the three no-balls he'd planned for the Lord's Test. . . 


MAJEED: "There's no risk, there's no signal. . . these three are definitely happening. They've all been organised, okay? So, the first ball of the third over of the innings, yeah. 


"Asif and Amir are going to be bowling. Amir is to bowl the first over (meaning he will also bowl the third), yeah? 


"Okay? Then the tenth, the last ball. . . sixth ball of the tenth over." 


REPORTER: "The tenth over. Who's bowling it?" 


MAJEED: "Asif will be bowling it." 


Majeed then explained that the third no-ball would come in the first over that teen wonder boy Amir got to deliver to an England right-hander, after one of the opening two left-handers had been dismissed. 


Just to convince us Amir was onside Majeed telephoned the young star at his hotel. "Are you sleeping f***er?" he asked crudely. Amir confirmed that's what he was trying to do. 


"Ok, sleep," said Majeed. "We've spoken about everything before anyway. Ok, don't mind. You sleep'." 


But when Amir prepared for his day's work at the 4th Test on Thursday morning, he was certainly awake to what was expected of him. 


Pakistan captain Salman Butt strolled out to meet England skipper Andrew Strauss in the middle of the ground shortly before the weather-delayed toss at 1.10pm on the opening day of the test. 


Pakistan won the toss and elected to put England in to bat. 


Butt had his customary huddle with his team but bizarrely did not even bother to inspect the recently uncovered wicket like his opposite number Strauss. As predicted Butt put Amir and Asif on to open the bowling. 


And, as promised, on the FIRST BALL of the THIRD OVER to England opening batsman Alastair Cook Amir overstepped the white line marking his bowling crease by a huge margin. 


Umpire Billy Bowden immediately raised his arm to signal the no-ball at 1.56pm. 


Pakistan's 18-year-old rising star had sealed cricket's shame on the pitch once illuminated by legends including WG Grace, Ian Botham and Don Bradman. 


But the sly player brazenly tried to hide the truth, raking the spikes of his boots across the line and asking for sawdust to be put down as he falsely blamed the no-ball on loose footing. 


Bemused Sky commentator Ian Botham exclaimed: "No-ball. Because of the one-dayers, you don't see that too often with the bowlers who play two forms of the game. They've got into the discipline of keeping behind that front line." 


The BBC online commentary read: "Dirty great no-ball from Amir, that was fully two feet over." 



Seven overs later, yet more disgrace was heaped on the game, as 27-year-old Asif also overstepped the crease on the LAST BALL of the TENTH OVER. He too went through the masquerade of calling for sawdust to dry the ground. 


Former England captain Mike Atherton commented: "There's been a couple of biggish no-balls. He was over that front line by a good half-a-foot or so." 


Play was abandoned due to bad light and rain at 5.45pm so the third no-ball promised by Majeed didn't happen. 


But after play ended for the day Majeed smugly rang our reporter to brag. "You a bit more comfortable now?" he asked. "Told you. Once you showed your hand, I showed my hand, okay?" 


Then he revealed how he had arranged another no-ball for the following day's play. 


"Right, it's going to be Amir's third over and third ball," he said. 


"It'll be his third over, not the third over of the game." He ended the call by reminding our man: "Boss, I'm telling you, you're dealing with the right person, you're not dealing with an idiot, all right?" 


But on Friday morning Majeed contacted our man saying that he'd received a message from Amir. 


Majeed said: "He's briefed up. He's just texted me now to say 'Shall I do it or not?' " 


And Amir DID do it - despite getting off to a sensational start, taking three quick wickets in nine balls. 


Commentators described him as being "on fire" as England wickets tumbled to his pace attack. Amir managed to skittle out England batsmen Kevin Pietersen, Paul Collingwood and Eoin Morgan without any of them scoring a single run. It was only the fifth time in history the third, fourth and fifth batsmen in an order had been dismissed for ducks. During the blitz, former West Indian fast bowler Michael Holding, commentating for Sky, said: "It's been Mohammad Amir's morning. He's made that ball talk." 


His colleague Michael Atherton said: "Remarkable stuff this morning from Pakistan and in particular Mohammad Amir. Just 18 years of age. He's running in from the Pavilion End. He's like an old hand. 


"He looks like he's going to get a wicket with every ball he bowls." 


With Amir tearing through the batsmen, Majeed quickly contacted our man, warning that the promised no-ball might have to be cancelled and that we shouldn't place big bets on it. He said the captain might tell Amir to keep up the onslaught. "So much is happening out there at the moment," he added. Majeed was right - captain Salman Butt, who Majeed boasts is one of his players in the fixing scam - did have a quick word with Amir just before the THIRD BALL of the THIRD OVER. 


Usually mid-over conversations between bowlers and captains would be about the placement of fielders and whether to make any changes. 


On this occasion, no changes were made, prompting commentator Michael Holding to chip in: "A quick conference between captain and the bowler. Hasn't resulted in the field being changed. Not yet." 


But there WAS a sudden change in Amir's form. As promised, he bowled and again placed his foot over the crease, into the banned area - a no-ball. The umpire had a word with Amir about the surprise delivery, pointing out how far over the line his foot had been. 



On the TV replay, the side view showed he placed his foot at least eight inches past the line. It prompted bowling legend Michael Holding to exclaim: "How far over was that? Woh!" 


Ian Botham added: "It's like net bowling" - referring to when bowlers don't try so hard when they are practising in the nets. 


With his next ball Amir bowled a delivery that again caused problems for Jonathan Trott, with both commentators saying how good a ball it had been. Test Match Special listeners on BBC Radio 4 heard Jonathan Agnew and England legend Geoffrey Boycott recall how Amir had massively overstepped the crease the day before and called the delivery a "hostile ball". Agnew explained to listeners that Amir's boot was over the line "by a foot". 


They then discussed the possibility that Amir could have done it on purpose in a bid to deliver the quicker ball closer to the batsman. 


After the disgraceful cheating by Amir, Majeed rang back and told our man: "I'm not a joker, boss, okay? So you're confident?" 


Grasping Majeed demanded yet another £10,000 payment. He said: "Try and get it to me four or five o'clock, yeah? Because I can give it to them as soon as they're finished, then that's done." 



He explained how he was due to meet the team straight after close of play to accompany them to a charity dinner organised by the Pakistan Cricket Board. In an emotional interview after Friday's play on Friday, Amir hid his secret shame and told of his pride at bagging his first five-wicket haul at Lord's. 


The young bowler, who made a big show of kneeling to kiss the hallowed turf on reaching the landmark, told Test Match Special: "These moments are for me good. At Lord's I wanted my name on the (honours) board and I did it." 


He called the delivery that snared England's Alistair Cook - shortly before he carried out his third bent no-ball - the "most delightful wicket." 


Ironically, the cheat said it was the best day of his career so far


----------



## Jackdaws

Aamir is an 18 year old. That is an impressionable age - I hope they give him a rap on the knuckles and give him another chance even if he is found guilty. The rest of them - if guilty should be banned for life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

sarfraz nawaz is goin to have a field day!! 'told you so'!!!


----------



## EagleEyes

> Lord Condon is apparently aware of kidnapped families if players do not comply with these gangsters ..
> 
> David 'Bumble' Lloyd (BumbleCricket) on Twitter



This is new.


----------



## JanjaWeed

WebMaster said:


> This is new.



this is surely not straight forward as it sounds. sounds like it's a dangerous web. once u get sucked into it, there is no way you are going to get out. you are going to be blackmailed for rest of your life. player who doesn't want to indulge in these kind of things right from the start, will find himself isolated & eventually is either phased out of the team or chucked out abruptly like in the case of younis khan!!


----------



## SMC

So it seems some players might be forced into this. Thankfully this mafia and ring has been busted and these guys should get the punishment they deserve.


----------



## SMC

Scotland yard interrogation of Mazhar reveals Sydney Test was fixed and Salman Butt is the ring leader of the mafia.

Thankfully a load of junk will be disposed after this scandal. Sad about Amir, but what can we do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

Did Scotland yard speak yet? Link please..


----------



## SnIPeR Xr

Our team will throw two ODIs

HATED: Honest Shahid Afridi 
29/08/2010 

CALLOUS Majeed revealed he was plotting for Pakistan to lose TWO of the One Day Internationals (ODIs) against England next month. 

He said: "Boss I'm telling you, the timing you've come into. It's perfect because the one days and Twenty20s are about to start and we're going to be making a hell of a lot money." 


Incredibly, he said he could guarantee Pakistan would LOSE two one-dayers. 


*He explained many players want Test skipper Salman Butt to remain captain for all matches, but the Pakistanis have drafted in veteran Shahid Afridi to lead the side for the one day internationals and Twenty20 matches. Majeed said: "A lot of the boys want to f*** up Afridi because he's trying to f*** up things for them. *

*"They all want Butt to be captain. They want to lose anyway.* 


"Let's say for example Twenty20, I'll tell you the bowlers, how many minimum runs they're going to concede. And the batsmen. I'm going to tell you how many, like say it was on the two opening batsmen, Salman and Kamal, for example, you've only got twenty overs, they're going to waste two overs, three overs. 


*"The Twenty20s are easiest. Then the bowlers as well, yeah, they will certainly give a certain amount of runs and they're going to be batting as well and give their wickets. We'll finalise a price for each one and we'll just take it off the balance. We'll take it off the 150 (grand) balance until we're square." *
And he reassured: "Boss believe me, you are talking to the right people."


----------



## mrwarrior006

^^^adridi smart man tats wy he said let salman butt be the captain he is the fittest


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Pukhtoon

AFRIDI : He is a man with GUTS

Bold and Brave Straight and sincere a True Pakistani Who only play for his country and for the People of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

"Sydney Test Was Fixed" - Mazhar Majeed


LONDON: The man, who fixed matches on behalf of Pakistani cricketers, Mazhar Majeed, has told Scotland Yard more facts about the match-fixing scandal after he was arrested on late Saturday here.


As per the British media reports, Mazhar Majeed and his brother, Azhar Majeed, has been involved in the match-fixing scandal with the Pakistan cricket team.

Mazhar Majeed told Scotland Yard that Lord&#8217;s Test was not the only match he fixed with the help of a group of players inside Pakistan cricket team.

He claimed that Pakistani players had fixed the Sydney Test played against Australia in January this year. He added that the Sydney Test earned him 830,000 pounds.

&#8220;Pakistan players underperformed deliberately at Sydney against Australia in January this year&#8221;, Mazhar told the Scotland Yard in detention.

He further stated that he has been associated with current bunch of Pakistani cricketers for the last two and a half years and at least seven of the current Pakistani team are involved in the heinous act of match fixing.

Mazhar went on to say that Pakistan skipper Salman Butt is the ringleader of the match fixers in the team.


----------



## Spring Onion

SMC said:


> Afridi came out and claimed that he knew about the match fixing and spoke to PCB about it and PCB did nothing.
> 
> From the looks of it, parts of the PCB or all of the PCB was involved in this as well. Ijaz Butt consistently denied having YK in the team so you're almost certain that Ijaz Butt is involved as well.



PCB did alot. PCB said NO place for honest players like Younas Khan and Shahid Afrid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

SMC said:


> Scotland yard interrogation of Mazhar reveals Sydney Test was fixed and Salman Butt is the ring leader of the mafia.
> 
> Thankfully a load of junk will be disposed after this scandal. Sad about Amir, but what can we do.



Time to But the Butt


----------



## alibaz

Am so disturbed, can't read whole thread but just want anyone proved to be BASTARD must be banned for life.


----------



## Huda

yes they all deserve banned for life time


----------



## SMC

Amir, Asif, Wahab, Amin, Butt, Akmal all play for National Bank.

YK and Afridi OTOH play for Habib Bank.

Coincidence?


----------



## Imran Khan

jeetny ke 1 lakh ruppes harny ke 15 lakh poundss wah kon kafer jeety ga ab hahahahah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## greatsequence

Salman Butt , Asif, Aamir and kamran will not be playing the one day series.


----------



## Dr sim

people always say stuff about IPL.IPL is trash etc etc. what they do not realize leagues like IPL give the sort of financial independence to cricketers that they will never think about fixing when they are already getting paid ten times over. After all,cricketers are human beings,even though they love their motherland. money can be very tempting sometimes. especially when they see their fellow cricketers making money around them and they being left out.

I m not sure that even Sialkot stallions have been invited to champions league or not?

Regardless very very unfortunate......


----------



## JanjaWeed

Imran Khan said:


> jeetny ke 1 lakh ruppes harny ke 15 lakh poundss wah kon kafer jeety ga ab hahahahah



isko hi bolte hain 'haarkar bhi jeetna'!!


----------



## Dr sim

IceCold said:


> Cursing the accused and talking about making an example out of them wont solve the problem. It just shows how fractured our society has become. Corruption is everywhere from an ordinary guy who sells bananas will make his best efforts to put 2 to 3 rotten ones into your bag even in the month of Ramazan to the President house. Everyone is busy doing corruption and making money. SO why single out the cricket team. The whole God damn nation is corrupt so why single out few. If we do want to make an example out of somebody it should start from within oneself.



unlike that banana seller the Pakistan cricket team is representing u guys in front of the entire world. this is how stereotypes develop as people will start making generalisations.


----------



## SummerWine

MONEY MONEY MONEY MONEY MONEEEEEEEEY


----------



## Imran Khan

god damn hitler too angry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huda

SummerWine said:


> MONEY MONEY MONEY MONEY MONEEEEEEEEY



AND MONEY 
*****


----------



## Areesh

SMC said:


> "Sydney Test Was Fixed" - Mazhar Majeed
> 
> 
> LONDON: The man, who fixed matches on behalf of Pakistani cricketers, Mazhar Majeed, has told Scotland Yard more facts about the match-fixing scandal after he was arrested on late Saturday here.
> 
> 
> As per the British media reports, Mazhar Majeed and his brother, Azhar Majeed, has been involved in the match-fixing scandal with the Pakistan cricket team.
> 
> Mazhar Majeed told Scotland Yard that Lords Test was not the only match he fixed with the help of a group of players inside Pakistan cricket team.
> 
> He claimed that Pakistani players had fixed the Sydney Test played against Australia in January this year. He added that the Sydney Test earned him 830,000 pounds.
> 
> Pakistan players underperformed deliberately at Sydney against Australia in January this year, Mazhar told the Scotland Yard in detention.
> 
> He further stated that he has been associated with current bunch of Pakistani cricketers for the last two and a half years and at least seven of the current Pakistani team are involved in the heinous act of match fixing.
> 
> Mazhar went on to say that Pakistan skipper Salman Butt is the ringleader of the match fixers in the team.



I always felt something fishy about the Sydney test. The way Kamran Akmal dropped catches wasn't something ordinary. Sydney test is enough to make Kamran akmal a suspicious character.


----------



## alibaz

Self deleted


----------



## HAIDER

We should be officially awarded the most corrupt nation on this earth. We even sell our national pride for few bucks. Don't know who to trust. They spew big words on national tv, but in the back what they selling the country.
Replace chairman of cricket board, a fat sifarshi cousin of Ahmad Mukhtar need to go hajj. 
Its extreme imbalance in performance,some time 400 and some time 74....sound like they have made enough money.


----------



## alibaz

Areesh said:


> I always felt something fishy about the Sydney test. The way Kamran Akmal dropped catches wasn't something ordinary. Sydney test is enough to make Kamran akmal a suspicious character.



There was no doubt about Kamran's character in that match. He should have been kicked there and then. Aqib Javed pointed out those drop catches and especially that intentional missing run out to determine Akmal's dubious character. All such players should be severely punished and their assets should be confiscated, if proved guilty.


----------



## HAIDER

alibaz said:


> There was no doubt about Kamran's character in that match. He should have been kicked there and then. Aqib Javed pointed out those drop catches and especially that intentional missing run out to determine Akmal's dubious character. All such players should be severely punished and their assets should be confiscated, if proved guilty.



why do investigation, after few months they be back in team. Just blacklist them for the rest of life. They already make enough money by selling their mothers.......they been guilty number of time,cricket board sucks big time,who himself is corrupt, that's why allowing huge corruption openly,


----------



## Archie

Pakistan had fallen for 74 in this series far too often
MaYBE A LOT MORE PLAYERS ARE INVOLVED IN MATCH FIXING THAN REPORTED


----------



## Speaker

jehangirhaider said:


> they can make this video later, how one can be sure this video was before the match,
> 
> seems lie they want to finish the carrier of the danger man amir



Yup, that is my fundamental question as well - have they ascertained that these sting videos were recorded before the actual incidents? I know we would all assume Scotland Yard does its homework well, but has there been an official confirmation on this?

The other thing is that Asif's no-ball seems genuine. Amir's two no-balls were too pronounced to be brushed aside. But then bowlers have used this tactic to scare batsmen with the quick one and get them on the back foot. That would somewhat 'justify' Butt and Amir's discussion before the third no -ball and him looking at the bowler's foot rather than the batsman.


----------



## alibaz

HAIDER said:


> why do investigation, after few months they be back in team. Just blacklist them for the rest of life. They already make enough money by selling their mothers.......they been guilty number of time,cricket board sucks big time,who himself is corrupt, that's why allowing huge corruption openly,



Sir there cant be any more humiliation than this. Am a sports man and always entered in play area for victory , no mater how weak or strong opposition was? Cant believe someone can enter ground for loosing that to wearing national colours. Sir the Bastards should be declared bastards and they should be called BASTARDS throughout their life. 
Am sorry sir to be using abusive language but cant fight it


----------



## HAIDER

well i am shocked too, not in mood to watch ODIs anymore. Because it will be heart breaking to see those faces again who sold the country pride. Wish Mohsin Khan send new team and leave them with scotland yard.
Nothing left to defend this time, they all caught red handed. Let's see when they are coming Pakistan. I think they will stay in UK for few months.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wild peace

At the moment the case is that the person cheated the Bookies by the ICC wording's .

Means that Jowah was not illegal or punishable in England but cheating is....So the Person make relations with these players...and bribe them not for complete match ( may be complete) but for few balls or for few shots.........Like ... First over 3rd ball will be no ball,10th over last ball etc etc. Now who ever go against it and bet the money will loose........
After first match Shahid Khan Afridi pointed out this person and team relation to management but nobody cares so he resigned...


----------



## EagleEyes

Imran Farhat
Yasir Hameed
Shoaib Malik
Kamran Akmal
Salman Butt
Mohammed Asif
Rana Naveed
Mohammed Aamer
Saeed Ajmal

All of them are involved. Time to hand them all over.


----------



## HAIDER

wild peace said:


> At the moment the case is that the person cheated the Bookies by the ICC wording's .
> 
> Means that Jowah was not illegal or punishable in England but cheating is....So the Person make relations with these players...and bribe them not for complete match ( may be complete) but for few balls or for few shots.........Like ... First over 3rd ball will be no ball,10th over last ball etc etc. Now who ever go against it and bet the money will loose........
> After first match Shahid Khan Afridi pointed out this person and team relation to management but nobody cares so he resigned...



So, the team management is getting its cut. thats's why players doing satta bazi openly.
Are we all cricket fan used to juwah ? ...satta bazi..


----------



## alibaz

Speaker said:


> Yup, that is my fundamental question as well - have they ascertained that these sting videos were recorded before the actual incidents? I know we would all assume Scotland Yard does its homework well, but has there been an official confirmation on this?
> 
> The other thing is that Asif's no-ball seems genuine. Amir's two no-balls were too pronounced to be brushed aside. But then bowlers have used this tactic to scare batsmen with the quick one and get them on the back foot. That would somewhat 'justify' Butt and Amir's discussion before the third no -ball and him looking at the bowler's foot rather than the batsman.



Scotland Yard police must have done their home work, but may be you can give some sort of benefit of doubt to pacers but this time everyone nominated should be investigated and be sent behind the bars, if proved even 10% guilty. Either they be cleared or punished no benefit of doubt


----------



## STD

Gentleman's game made MENTAL GENTS game,doesn't the PCB provide them enough money,to stoop so low,yet again?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

I could say this is between them, and God.


But they are representing Pakistan. In doing so, if these allegations are true then it will really hurt our image in the world of sports.

I hope they are cleared of wrong-doing; if not, they must be removed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

STD said:


> Gentleman's game made MENTAL GENTS game,doesn't the PCB provide them enough money,to stoop so low,yet again?



PCB Chairman is the most controversial person. People and ex player been begging to replace him but he is buddy of Zardari the corrupt and he is not ready to replace him. Guy has no cricket background. He is total political Sifarshi. PCB chairman is appointed by President of Pakistan. All money making post are appointed by our president...lolzz


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

corruption always has surrounded cricket; more so than a lot of other sports


----------



## Speaker

WebMaster said:


> Imran Farhat
> Yasir Hameed
> Shoaib Malik
> Kamran Akmal
> Salman Butt
> Mohammed Asif
> Rana Naveed
> Mohammed Aamer
> Saeed Ajmal
> 
> All of them are involved. Time to hand them all over.



Why is Mohammed Amir missing?


----------



## alibaz

Speaker said:


> Why is Mohammed Amir missing?



He is there, 

Muhammad Aamer


----------



## Speaker

wild peace said:


> Means that Jowah was not illegal or punishable in England but cheating is...



Betting is legal in many countries. It happens in the EPL openly all the time, and companies like Ladbrokes and Betting365 exist just for that. However, Match-Fixing is (thankfully) illegal everywhere.


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

LOL Raat ko soye nahi ? 

*Tips for Getting Better Sleep: How to Sleep Well Every Night*



Speaker said:


> *Why is Mohammed Amir missing?*





WebMaster said:


> Imran Farhat
> Yasir Hameed
> Shoaib Malik
> Kamran Akmal
> Salman Butt
> Mohammed Asif
> Rana Naveed
> *Mohammed Aamer*
> Saeed Ajmal
> 
> All of them are involved. Time to hand them all over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Speaker

alibaz said:


> He is there,
> 
> Muhammad Aamer





Gentle Typhoon said:


> LOL Raat ko soye nahi ? sleepwell.



Sorry folks, my mistake!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

It is Possible that the Video has been made after the Match ..

Because the Video was released after the finish of 3rd day.

May be it is Game Plan


----------



## Indian Gurkha

sadly this whole incident reflects what Pakistan has made of its potential.Players like Aamir they come once in a lifetime. i wish the authorities are a little lenient on him keeping in mind his age. First find the proverbial rotten apple and make an example of him. Senior players should be dealt strictly and the captain if found guilty should be banned for life and legal measures initiated against him.


----------



## STD

LIFE BAN is the very least punishment they can get!


----------



## Mogambo

I have stopped watching cricket after match fixing scandal involving azharudin and jadeja.

*Before that i used to remember the individual score of every players in every innings even players of Kenya or Zimbabwe.

But i have stopped everything i even don't watch 20-20 or IPL. 

For me, Cricket go to hell.

I am a broken heart in cricket like someone get heart by his love of life.*


----------



## SnIPeR Xr

WebMaster said:


> Imran Farhat
> *Yasir Hameed*
> Shoaib Malik
> Kamran Akmal
> Salman Butt
> Mohammed Asif
> *Rana Naveed*
> Mohammed Aamer
> *Saeed Ajmal*
> 
> All of them are involved. Time to hand them all over.



I dont think so.
Yasir hameed came back after long time
Saeed ajmal already started his carrier late.He can't take the risk of Involving in it and endangering his carrier.
Rana naved is the one who exposed the match fixing infront of Inquiry commitee.






But rest are really ....


----------



## SpArK

This is a moment of shame.. aamer was my favorite bowler. Wonder what future he holds now.
Why did they act so stupid???


----------



## Pukhtoon

Personal Experience  I was Knew that way back in 2006.

And my spirt for cricket was finish at that time.

All the cricket boards are invloved in this.

Tell me one thing why there are too many cricket now a days? 

juSt 4 Satta. 

never mind !!

just Chill out guys !!


BTW Cricket betting keh liye Software b aik Pakistani ne banaya hai Jo keh poore world main use hota hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GentlemanObserver

Nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Mogambo said:


> I have stopped watching cricket after match fixing scandal involving azharudin and jadeja.
> 
> *Before that i used to remember the individual score of every players in every innings even players of Kenya or Zimbabwe.
> 
> But i have stopped everything i even don't watch 20-20 or IPL.
> 
> For me, Cricket go to hell.
> 
> I am a broken heart in cricket like someone get heart by his love of life.*




Bhai..itni narazgi kyu?..wapis aa jao...chaddoo gussa. 


@ Topic

truly shameful incident...in this time when the country is hit by floods..players needed to show some PATRIOTISM.


----------



## Speaker

Pukhtoon said:


> Tell me one thing why are too many cricket now a days?



Too much cricket : Greed. 
Match fixing : Shameless greed.

The two are not the same.



Pukhtoon said:


> BTW Cricket betting keh liye Software b aik Pakistani ne banaya hai Jo keh poore world main use hota hai.



As I said before, betting is legal in many countries. There are companies (with full time research, HR and IT staff) like Ladbrokes and Betting365.


----------



## Imran Khan

why not they gambling open as we play in school hahahhahahahh


----------



## Pukhtoon

Speaker said:


> Too much cricket : Greed.
> Match fixing : Shameless greed.
> 
> The two are not the same.



Agree But for us Not for them (crickter or boards) 




> As I said before, betting is legal in many countries. There are companies (with full time research, HR and IT staff) like Ladbrokes and Betting365.



But im telling you about India And Pakistan !!


----------



## rafay321

While its a shame for pak cricket, Indians and TOI will leave no stone unturned to defame and humiliate Pakistan cricket. 

Just check the headlines on TOI. The whole world media is covering this issue but TOI has again tried its best to humiliate Pakistan as a nation. 

We cant say anything to our enemies, apna sikka he khota nikla. Enjoy Indians. 


*Pak cricketers just want money, women, food: Bookie*

Read more: Pak cricketers just want money, women, food: Bookie - Top Stories - Cricket - Sports - The Times of India http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-Bookie/articleshow/6455784.cms#ixzz29yfXpOV0


http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/sports/cricket/top-stories/Pak-cricketers-just-want-money-women-food-Bookie/articleshow/6455784.cms


----------



## Jazzbot




----------



## Mogambo

rafay321 said:


> While its a shame for pak cricket, Indians and TOI will leave no stone unturned to defame and humiliate Pakistan cricket.
> 
> Just check the headlines on TOI. The whole world media is covering this issue but TOI has again tried its best to humiliated Pakistan as a nation.
> 
> We cant say anything to our enemies, apna sikka he khota nikla. Enjoy Indians.
> 
> 
> *Pak cricketers just want money, women, food: Bookie*
> 
> Read more: Pak cricketers just want money, women, food: Bookie - Top Stories - Cricket - Sports - The Times of India Pak cricketers just want money, women, food: Bookie - Top Stories - Cricket - Sports - The Times of India
> 
> 
> Pak cricketers just want money, women, food: Bookie - Top Stories - Cricket - Sports - The Times of India



*why some of u people are over obsessed with India??? why bring India into this???? 

This is ur mess own it up or clean it up.*


----------



## Gucci

rafay321 said:


> While its a shame for pak cricket, Indians and TOI will leave no stone unturned to defame and humiliate Pakistan cricket.
> 
> Just check the headlines on TOI. The whole world media is covering this issue but TOI has again tried its best to humiliated Pakistan as a nation.
> 
> We cant say anything to our enemies, apna sikka he khota nikla. Enjoy Indians.
> 
> 
> *Pak cricketers just want money, women, food: Bookie*
> 
> Read more: Pak cricketers just want money, women, food: Bookie - Top Stories - Cricket - Sports - The Times of India Pak cricketers just want money, women, food: Bookie - Top Stories - Cricket - Sports - The Times of India
> 
> 
> Pak cricketers just want money, women, food: Bookie - Top Stories - Cricket - Sports - The Times of India



they need news,news gives them money.they hammer the indian team also when they loose.not particularly pak.


----------



## Jazzbot

If you are innocent, they why don't you say it loudly? you should be confident to say that I am innocent, let the investigations continue and i am damn sure I will be declared clean of all allegations.

But when the question is asked, Salman butt was hesitant to answer, and he preferred to just stay quite and give no comments, allowing Yawar Saeed to answer the question.. 

Seems guilty to me.


----------



## Jazzbot

*Pakistan captain Salman Butt denies any wrongdoing over 'spot-fixing'*


The Pakistan captain, Salman Butt, has said he has seen no evidence that he is implicated in any of the "spot-fixing" allegations against members of his team.

England's victory in the fourth npower Test at Lord's was entirely overshadowed today by newspaper revelations &#8211; and the subsequent arrest of a 35-year-old man, from outside the Pakistan squad &#8211; alleging attempts to defraud bookmakers.

The Pakistan team manager, Yawar Saeed, has confirmed Butt and the pace bowlers Mohammad Amir and Mohammad Asif had their mobile phones taken away by Scotland Yard officers investigating the case at the tourists' hotel last night.

Butt, however, said: "These are just allegations. Anybody can stand up and say things about you &#8211; it doesn't make them true.

"They include quite a few people. They are still ongoing, and we will see what happens. There is nothing I have seen, or been shown, that involves me."

Asked whether there is cause already for him to resign from the captaincy &#8211; a position 25-year-old Butt took over only last month after the retirement of Shahid Afridi &#8211; he said: "Pakistan have won a Test match from Australia after 15 years [without winning one] and from England after nine years &#8211; so does that mean I should resign from this current situation?"

Butt declined the opportunity to publicly deny allegations made against him in a newspaper investigation which also named 18-year-old bowlers Amir and Asif.

Instead, during a joint press conference with Saeed, it was the team manager who responded to the majority of questions posed specifically about the "spot-fixing" reports.

"Allegations are only one thing. They are all serious, whether they are small or big," Saeed said. "No allegations are true until they are proved either way, so at this point of time they are just allegations."

Saeed, who committed Pakistan to honouring a schedule of two Twenty20s and a five-match one-day series against England next month, admitted the team have been shaken by the controversy.

They suffered the heaviest defeat in their history &#8211; by an innings and 225 runs &#8211; after being hustled out for only 147 in their second innings this morning. Saeed acknowledged the team, who did not have time to practise before batting because of their late arrival at the ground, were hardly in the best frame of mind to give their best in a Test match.

"Obviously we are not delighted about it; we are sad. It was very sober feelings in the dressing room," he said. "We didn't have a cup of coffee either this morning. We didn't want one, because I was talking to the team. A lot had happened overnight, and it was my duty to talk to them, and get their focus back on to the match.

"As far as the Scotland Yard investigations are concerned, I wouldn't like to say anything more yet, because it is not right for us to do that. Scotland Yard officers came, interviewed, came to my room, went to his [Butt's] room and two more. They were there for about two or three hours. After that, I asked them if there was anything we could do. They said 'no'."

The next task for Saeed is an urgent meeting with the Pakistan Cricket Board chairman Ijaz Butt. A post-series debrief is mandatory, but Saeed confirmed he will be speaking to Butt at the team hotel today.

"As a manager, whether they [PCB] ask for it or not, I will give my report. I have not spoken to them today, because we came to the ground. Now the series is over, I will certainly talk to them.

"The chairman of the PCB is in town, and I will be seeing him and giving him my report. I will be meeting him this afternoon."

There is no suggestion from Pakistan at this stage that the limited overs leg of their tour is in jeopardy. They are due to travel to Taunton for a warm-up match against Somerset on Thursday, and Saeed said: "As far as I am concerned, the one-day series is on.

"We are moving to the west country tomorrow and we will play all the one-day matches and the T20s."

It was left to Butt, meanwhile, to reflect on the ignominious end to a Test campaign in which Pakistan were occasionally competitive but always vulnerable and went out on a dispiriting low for themselves and their sport.

"We didn't play good cricket. England played a lot of good cricket in this game," he said, before insisting this morning's loss of six wickets for 106 runs &#8211; despite Umar Akmal's 79 not out &#8211; was not merely the result of the stress caused by the News of the World story.

"It is not something you can connect with the morning's display, because yesterday evening the team collapsed to 74 all out."


Pakistan captain Salman Butt denies any wrongdoing over 'spot-fixing' | Sport | guardian.co.uk


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rafay321

Well i will bring India in because i see the most disgraceful headlines on TOI.....ONLY. Where did women come from??? 

Anyhow as i said apna sikka khota nikla, Dushman ko kya bolen.


----------



## Jackdaws

rafay321 said:


> Well i will bring India in because i see the most disgraceful headlines on TOI.....ONLY. Where did women come from???
> 
> Anyhow as i said apna sikka khota nikla, Dushman ko kya bolen.



Mate, it is a PTI report - not a ToI report. Irrespective, why bother reading ToI if you expect to paeans about Pakistan. When I read Nation.pk or Dawn - I don't expect to read India praising articles. And although it is not the politically correct thing to say - I will go out and say it - ToI reflects what most Indians think - infact what most Indians on this forum think which is - "What else do you expect from Pakistanis?" 

I don't doubt that many Indian guys posting here are fans of Aamir - at the same time, there is the obvious - "As if this is a surprise" feeling. And this is true not just of India but of the rest of the cricketing nations as well. An Aussie or South African umpire has dubbed Pakistani cricketers as "cheats" saying "Thank god the cheats are out of the World Cup" in 2007. 

All major sporting teams reflect upon their country - be in the Iran vs. USA, North Korea vs. South Korea or erstwhile West Germany vs. East Germany. The world over - people know the Pakistani nation through their cricket team. And since the late 90s - I regret to inform you but Pakistani cricketers have done little to improve the image of their country. India is seen as a hegemonic bully because it flexes it muscles - Pakistan is seen as a nuisance. Instead of the ICC, if this was FIFA - you do realize Pakistan would have been suspended from international cricket.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## munim

The match fixing game started with wasim akram
Remember the infamous world cup quarter final
The whole setup is involve up to Mr 10&#37;
Thank God now Scotland yard are investigating and the players in England
They cannot be influenced by Mr 10%


----------



## Jade

This is nadir of not only of Pakistan Cricket but also of world cricket. ICC has to be strict in it's intent in protecting the game


----------



## Speaker

jazzy_superior said:


> But when the question is asked, Salman butt was hesitant to answer, and he preferred to just stay quite and give no comments, allowing Yawar Saeed to answer the question..
> 
> Seems guilty to me.



I think he was largely silent due to the language problem. Coupled with Saeed's hearing problem, it made for quite a confusing press conference.


----------



## Imran Khan

charsi team ka reselt aysa hi hota hai hahahhah


----------



## Patrician

Man this is so sad. A nation which once produced world class cricketers is now represented by a bunch of ball masticating bunch of ********. It was a pleasure to see Wasim Akram, Waqar Younis etc. Now these people have brought such disrespect to the gentleman's game.


----------



## Patrician

Imran Khan said:


> charsi team ka reselt aysa hi hota hai hahahhah



Imran mian ye duniya ke kis kone mein baithe hain aap?


----------



## Undivided Kashmir

*Players will get life bans if found guilty: Minister*

KARACHI: Sports Minister Ijaz Hussain Jakhrani has promised life bans for any Pakistan cricketers found guilty of match-fixing after a man was arrested on suspicion of conspiracy to defraud bookmakers.

On Saturday, London police said they arrested a 35-year-old for offering bribes to some Pakistan players for spot fixing in the fourth test against England at Lord's following allegations in the tabloid newspaper, the News of the World.

England went on to clinch victory on Sunday by an innings and 225 runs, winning the series 3-1.

"We are waiting for a detailed report from the Pakistan Cricket Board and if any players are found guilty of being involved in fixing they will be banned for life," Jakhrani said on Sunday.

President Asif Ali Zardari has called for a detailed report from the cricket board over the allegations.

Spot fixing involves betting on incidents during a match, such as no-balls and wides, which have been pre-arranged.

President's spokesperson, Farhatullah Babar, said the president wanted to be kept informed of developments and the status of any inquiry that may be ordered or held in London.

"The chairman of the Pakistan Cricket Board (Ijaz Butt) has been directed to immediately submit a preliminary report about the incident," said Babar.

Players will get life bans if found guilty: Minister

---------- Post added at 10:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 PM ----------

*PM terms match fixing incident shameful*

MULTAN: Prime Minister Yusuf Raza Gilani Sunday in reaction to the news report of a British daily in connection with the alleged spot-fixing by Pakistan cricketers and initiation of probe into the allegations by the Scotland Yard termed the incident a shameful one.

&#8220;The incident has caused our heads to tilt down in shame,&#8221; the Prime Minister said when asked to comment on the news report here.

The PM said he was concerned over the issue and would ask the sports board to launch an inquiry into it.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Imran Khan said:


> charsi team ka reselt aysa hi hota hai hahahhah





Bhai..ap is forum k comedian ka kaam kar rahe ho kya?


@Topic

Guys..its not match fixing.

Spot fixing is differrent than match fixing as spot fixing doesnt affect the overall result of match.

Last one to do it was Marlon Samuels.


----------



## SpArK

i wish aamer dont get a life ban. He is so much talented and have started his career only recently. It will be a huge loss for pakistani cricket fans and fans of him like me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Aamer is a newcomer in the game and showed his talent...but if he is found guilty; if ANY of them are found guilty --I would support their dismissal. Any confirmation of Aamer being guilty would leave me super disappointed, considering I was very vocal in the past about how Pakistan requires new and talented young faces


It's time that this sport is cleaned up once and for all; even if it has to be Pakistanis to be made example of. 


lets wait and see what happens.....


----------



## Patrician

BENNY said:


> i wish aamer dont get a life ban. He is so much talented and have started his career only recently. It will be a huge loss for pakistani cricket fans and fans of him like me.



Talent should not be an excuse for indiscipline and this is outright felony.


----------



## Ganga

A lot of Pakistani cricketers are "just looking for money, women and food" and very few of them have any love for the game, claims the bookie arrested for alleged 'spot-fixing' in the England-Pakistan Test here.

Mazhar Majeed, the bookie who has made sensational claims of bribing Pakistani cricketers for bowling no balls in a sting operation by a British tabloid, claimed a lot of players were only bothered about money.

"*You'll find there's only a few players who are genuine and who are actually here for the love of the game, and there's not many believe me. A lot of them are just looking for money, women and food,"* Majeed has been quoted as saying in the video tapes of the sting released by 'The News of the World'.

"How much they're getting paid is a joke. I came from a football background and I can see the difference in football and cricket. It's huge.

Majeed claimed cheating was not confined to match-fixing alone and that ball tampering had also become regular in the Pakistan team.

"I used to go out on the pitch to give the players their drinks. Whenever we couldn't get a wicket I'd have a lump of Vaseline on my hand. Shake their hand.

"They'd put it on one side of the ball and the ball would suddenly start in-swinging," he said.

Majeed revealed that he wanted Salman Butt to continue as captain for long as possible.

"I give out the information the night before or morning. What's going to happen at the end of the fourth day. But now we are not going to do any results for the next two games because we want Salman Butt to be captain long term," Majeed stated.

Pak cricketers just want money, women, food: Bookie | Deccan Chronicle | 2010-08-29


----------



## Nahraf

Ganga said:


> A lot of Pakistani cricketers are "just looking for money, women and food"



I don't need to be cricketer to pursue the same goals !


----------



## Jackdaws

If you are freaking 18 yrs old, you will obviously listen to what your seniors have to say. As if a kid can stand up to guys who have been playing for years and say - "No - this is wrong". I doubt an 18 yr old can distinguish between right and wrong in such an environment. Sad.


----------



## STD

Nahraf said:


> I don't need to be cricketer to pursue the same goals !


----------



## Imran Khan

god damn whats this crap they also need charas daily


----------



## SpArK

There is already a thread running with the same news posted in it. Why start a separate one??

http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricket/70900-spot-fixing-match-fixing-scandal-11.html#post1100832


----------



## Awesome

BENNY said:


> YouTube - Ramiz Raja on match fixing scandal


Amazingly laid out straight by the world cup winner.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

BENNY said:


> There is already a thread running with the same news posted in it. Why start a separate one??
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricket/70900-spot-fixing-match-fixing-scandal-11.html#post1100832



???????

this is that thread....


----------



## SpArK

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> ???????
> 
> this is that thread....



i thought u were senior enough to notice that i was replying to another thread started on the same topic.. just check the header of the post at least..

Too much *think*ing in *tank*s?? LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

Bans are not good enough, they have to serve time for this.

No way should they be allowed to play in the ODIs.

These guys deserve a shoeicide.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

BENNY said:


> i thought u were senior enough to notice that i was replying to another thread started on the same topic.. just check the header of the post at least..
> 
> Too much *think*ing in *tank*s?? LOL



seems you are brainless enough to cross reference the very thread you are posting in

go have a cool glass of water, then try again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Speaker

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> seems you are brainless enough to cross reference the very thread you are posting in
> 
> go have a cool glass of water, then try again





suma_rani123 said:


> hey..its midnight here...seems bennyz need to go to bed



You both do realize that the threads were merged AFTER Benny posted his first comments, right?


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## SpArK

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> seems you are brainless enough to cross reference the very thread you are posting in
> 
> go have a cool glass of water, then try again



i think its quite easy to understand when a thread gets merged the message gets transferred too.The post u are referring to was in another thread which was started with the header of "Pak cricketers just want money, women, food: Bookie"

I never thought u are this plain stupid. Or are u acting so?


----------



## desiman

WebMaster said:


> Salman Butt & Kamran Akmal seem to be confirmed. It is unsure how Aamer and Asif were dragged into this..if they truly were.



did you see the no balls that mr.Amir bowled, wow i am amazed, thats the end of this mans career, stupid and idiotic is the only word I can think off.


----------



## Patrician

desiman said:


> did you see the no balls that mr.Amir bowled, wow i am amazed, *thats the end of this mans career*, stupid and idiotic is the only word I can think off.



I don't think we can be so sure of that after what Afridi did and got away with.


----------



## desiman

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> It is Possible that the Video has been made after the Match ..
> 
> Because the Video was released after the finish of 3rd day.
> 
> May be it is Game Plan



ya where is Batman right now lol Love to read his comments on this, this is what he will say - The RAW planned all this, the money on the table is Indian rupess, the RAW genetically modified Amer so that he will bowl a no ball whenever Delhi presses a button, this is another conspiracy by Mossad to ruin Pakistan lol Jokes 

---------- Post added at 11:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 PM ----------




Patrician said:


> I don't think we can be so sure of that after what Afridi did and got away with.



The ICC has made it clear, life bans will be handed out to those who are involved, This is no longer in PCB territory, the ICC will not leave anyone this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gucci

some one will be banned,it's sure.coz two players were caught in pic with that bookie.another names can be revealed


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

How much sins the angels be writing assigned to Pakistanis on their shoulders, they be working over time.


----------



## desiman

Unfortunately guys, I hate to say it, but this is the end of Pakistani cricket. Even if the culprit's are punished, the people have lost trust on the PCB and the Players, and I doubt thats coming back soon. England will not allow PCB to host any matches on English soil anymore and I really dont think any other nation will opt to do so too. I am really surprised with Amer, a player of his quality needs to do all this, at this age wow wonder what he would have done when he got older. Life ban all this disgusting people who have no shame and love for their nation.


----------



## HAIDER

no escape for these player....don't know how they face the public. Hope govt send armored car to drop them home...and provide protection...Last time people rained down eggs and shoes on Akram and Saleem Malik house...


----------



## Gucci

pak cricket in future will remain under scan.presently game is changed into proffession


----------



## HAIDER

desiman said:


> Unfortunately guys, I hate to say it, but this is the end of Pakistani cricket. Even if the culprit's are punished, the people have lost trust on the PCB and the Players, and I doubt thats coming back soon. England will not allow PCB to host any matches on English soil anymore and I really dont think any other nation will opt to do so too. I am really surprised with Amer, a player of his quality needs to do all this, at this age wow wonder what he would have done when he got older. Life ban all this disgusting people who have no shame and love for their nation.



Amir who made fasted 50th wicket in first class international match. How he ruined his carrier.................a shame. 
PCB chairman was controversial since day one. But this guy soooooo stubborn, doesn't want to leave. This is stupid Zardari who need to replace this " Sifarshi maaj ". and not doing..


----------



## WAQAS119

desiman said:


> ya where is Batman right now lol Love to read his comments on this, this is what he will say - The RAW planned all this, the money on the table is Indian rupess, the RAW genetically modified Amer so that he will bowl a no ball whenever Delhi presses a button, this is another conspiracy by Mossad to ruin Pakistan lol Jokes



So whenever Indians bowl no bowl, they are genetically modified by ISI?? Hilarious!

Malining a world class talent by taking a No bowl as evidence is just hilarious! Trend is very clear! 
* Srilanka Tour > Elegations mostly by indian media
* Australia Tour > Elegations
* Champions Trophy (when India desperatly wanted Pakistan to win from Australia but Pakistan lost) > Elegations mostly by Indian media
* And now England > Elegations,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STD

Is there any specific reason for Pakistan players being caught involved in such acts?


----------



## Patrician

desiman said:


> ya where is Batman right now lol Love to read his comments on this, this is what he will say - The RAW planned all this, the money on the table is Indian rupess, the RAW genetically modified Amer so that he will bowl a no ball whenever Delhi presses a button, this is another conspiracy by Mossad to ruin Pakistan lol Jokes
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> The ICC has made it clear, life bans will be handed out to those who are involved, This is no longer in PCB territory, the *ICC will not leave anyone this time*.



ICC has lost its balls!


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Gucci said:


> pak cricket in future will remain under scan.presently game is changed into proffession



Yaar its in India too , you saved Kapil Dav and hanged Azharuddin on match fixing , both were involved. yes currently no scandals


----------



## Gucci

WAQAS119 said:


> So whenever Indians bowl no bowl, they are genetically modifies by ISI?? Hilarious!
> 
> Malining a world class talent by taking a No bowl as evidence is just hilarious! Trend is very clear!
> * Srilanka Tour > Elegations mostly by indian media
> * Australia Tour > Elegations
> * Champions Trophy (when India desperatly wanted Pakistan to win from Australia but Pakistan lost) > Elegations mostly by Indian media
> * And now England > Elegations,



but isi couldnt place the bookies


----------



## WAQAS119

STD said:


> Is there any specific reason for Pakistan players being caught involved in such acts?



It is really really surprising!!!!!!!!! 

Pakistan cricket seems under fire in these recent years, but not even once they have been proved guilty!


----------



## Gucci

pak cricket is under icu.whole structure is damaged since lahore attacks.


----------



## Patrician

It used to be a delight to watch Pak fast bowlers.


----------



## Jackdaws

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> Yaar its in India too , you saved Kapil Dav and hanged Azharuddin on match fixing , both were involved. yes currently no scandals



Kapil Dev played his last match in 1994; the fixing was more prevalent during the phase of Azharuddin and Jadeja from 1996-1999.


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

President takes notice of spot-fixing allegations
Updated at: 1825 PST, Sunday, August 29, 2010
ISLAMABAD: President Asif Ali Zardari Sunday, taking notice on news reports of spot-fixing allegations being leveled against Pakistani cricketers, sought a report on the issue.

The President awoke to the issue and ordered submission of a detailed report in this regard after a British scribe broke a news report of spot-fixing by Pakistani cricketers.

Scotland Yard sprang to action and began investigation into the allegations, after the breaking of the news.

Pakistani players are being grilled while Scotland Yard has sought passports of seven Pakistan cricket players who are presently in England.

President takes notice of spot-fixing allegations - GEO.tv


----------



## T-Faz

If I worked as their PR manager, I would say that these guys were just trying to raise some quick cash for flood relief. 

And what better way to do it other than bowling a few no balls. As for the previous fixed matches, those were for helping the people in war affected areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gucci

*Fixing ghost returns, bookie accuse Pak Captain as the &#8216;ringleader&#8217;*

London: The ghost of the match-fixing returns to Pakistan cricket as they endured the worst day in their turbulent cricket history on Sunday when a corruption scandal involving key players erupted overnight which was succeeded by their heaviest Test defeat.

Based on a sting operation conducted by British tabloid &#8216;The News of the World&#8217;, the Metropolitan Police arrested London-based property tycoon Mazhar Majeed, who allegedly lured Pakistani fast bowlers Mohammad Amir and Mohammad Asif to deliver three blatant no-balls at the &#8220;crucial times&#8221; of the game by the daily&#8217;s undercover reporter.

The practice is known as spot fixing. While &#8216;match-fixing&#8217; involves fixing the result of a match, &#8216;spot-fixing&#8217; is manipulating events within the match.

Reports also suggested that Pakistan captain Salman Butt and wicketkeeper Kamran Akmal were also involved. The shocking video released by the tabloid also show Majeed exchanging jacket containing money with Pakistan&#8217;s new pace bowler Wahab Riaz.

According to the reports, Majeed has confessed of knowing Pakistan skipper Salman Butt and has alleged Butt to approach him for striking deals and has even quoted him as &#8220;the ringleader of the pack.&#8221;

He also reportedly named wicket-keeper Kamran Akmal and boasted that he had a total of seven Pakistani cricketers in his pocket.

This is the first instance when the fixing in cricket is exposed on camera.

The video evidence that the tabloid has presented also shows Majeed talking about his links with Indian bookies.

&#8220;....in terms of results, depending on who we are playing, sometimes it can be 300,000 pounds. The max it can be is 450,000 pounds. You can speak to any bookie in India and they will tell you about this information and how much they&#8217;ll pay. If you had the information and they knew that it was coming from the source they&#8217;d pay you that money themselves,&#8221; he is quoted as saying.

&#8220;I deal with an Indian party. They pay me for the information.&#8221;

However, the International Cricket Council said it was aware of the developments and will not comment on Pakistan players being linked to fixing syndicate.

&#8220;No players nor the team officials have been arrested in relation to this incident and the fourth Test match will continue as scheduled on Sunday.&#8221;

&#8220;As this is now subject to a police investigation neither ICC, ECB, PCB nor the ground authority, the MCC, will make any further comment,&#8221; an ICC statement said.

In another development, Pakistan tour manager Yawar Saeed told that police had confiscated mobile phones belonging to Amir, Asif and Captain Salman Butt.

However, it would appear from Butt&#8217;s body language on Sunday that he cannot wait to go home. Asked repeatedly if he had been involved in spot fixing as alleged in The News of the World, Butt did not give a direct denial.

Asked whether he would consider quitting the job, which was given to him only last month, Butt merely said, &#8220;why?&#8221;

&#8220;These are just allegations, anyone can say anything about anyone, that doesn&#8217;t make them true,&#8221; he fumed in a brief post-match press conference with team manager Yawar Saeed by his side.

Earlier in the day, Pakistan team did not bother to warm up on Sunday and were duly defeated by an innings and 225 runs before lunch on the fourth day.

Only a sprinkling of spectators were present to watch the dying rites of a series won 3-1 by the home side and when Amir came out to bat he was booed.

The fans were even denied sight of a victory ceremony which was held in the Long Room in the Lord&#8217;s pavilion in a distinctly chilly atmosphere. Amir got neither applause nor handshakes when he was presented with the award for Pakistan player of the series.

Pakistan, who play all their international matches abroad because of the parlous security situation at home, have played six Tests in seven weeks in England including a drawn series with Australia.

The news caused consternation in Pakistan, where their cricket team&#8217;s wins over Australia and England this season have provided a small measure of consolation for those affected by the floods which have killed at least 1,600 people and forced more than six million from their homes.

&#8220;We are waiting for a detailed report from the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) and if any players are found guilty of being involved in fixing they will be banned for life,&#8221; Sports Minister Ijaz Hussain Jakhrani said.

Former Pakistan Captain Salim Malik was one of three international leaders who were banned for life after a match-fixing scandal which emerged in 2000. South African Hansie Cronje and India&#8217;s Mohammad Azharuddin also received life bans.


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Jackdaws said:


> Kapil Dev played his last match in 1994; the fixing was more prevalent during the phase of Azharuddin and Jadeja from 1996-1999.



He was with team as official , he cried on the TV and was forgiven


----------



## Patrician

WAQAS119 said:


> It is really really surprising!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Pakistan cricket seems under fire in these recent years, but *not even once they have been proved guilty*!




http://www.abc.net.au/reslib/201002/r506060_2702687.jpg

Haath kangan ko aarsi kya...padhe likhe ko faarsi kya!


----------



## SpArK

*Match-fixing scandal has shamed all Pakistanis: Gilani*

PTI, Aug 29, 2010, 10.11pm IST

ISLAMABAD: With Pakistani cricket caught in another match-fixing scandal, Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani on Sunday said the fresh allegations against its cricketers had made the countrymen "bow their heads in shame". 

"I am deeply pained (by the reports)," he told media persons today, after yet another fixing scandal rocked the Pakistani cricket team in England. 

"Our heads have been bowed in shame," he said. The Prime Minister said he was asking the Ministry of Sports to conduct an inquiry into the allegations. 

Earlier, President Asif Ali Zardari too expressed disappointment at the allegations of match-fixing involving some Pakistani cricketers that were first reported by British tabloid 'News of the World' whose sting operation led to the arrest of an alleged fixer in England. 

Presidential spokesman Farhatullah Babar said Zardari, who is also patron of the Pakistan Cricket Board, had taken note of the reports and directed officials to keep him updated about developments and the status of any inquiry that may have been ordered or held in London. 

PCB Chairman Ijaz Butt has been directed to immediately submit a preliminary report about the incident, Babar said. 

Pakistan cricket captain Salman Butt is also among the seven cricketers whose names have come up in the tabloid's sting. 

News of the World reported that bowlers Mohammad Amir and Mohammad Asif delivered three deliberate no-balls in an ongoing Test against England in line with the predictions of alleged fixer Mazhar Majeed. 

Majeed allegedly received 150,000 pounds from the tabloid's undercover reporters posing as members of a gambling cartel.


----------



## Patrician

T-Faz said:


> If I worked as their PR manager, I would say that these guys were just trying to raise some quick cash for flood releif.
> 
> And what better way to do than by bowling a few no balls. As for the previous fixed matches, those were for helping the people in war affected areas.



Are you serious? Tomorrow they will steal, murder and do what not all in the name of helping flood victims?

The only ones they are helping are their bank account managers. LOL


----------



## SpArK

*Cricket betting scandal: Pakistan reacts*


President orders chairman of cricket board to submit immediate report on Lord's controversy as harsh punishments are called for


Rania Abouzeid in Islamabad
guardian.co.uk, Sunday 29 August 2010 20.21 BST








News of the Pakistani cricket scandal was received with a mix of shock, anger and disbelief today, with the president wading in to express his "disappointment" while locals from fast-bowling sensation Mohammad Amir's hometown grappled to come to terms with their young hero's alleged role.

"The chairman of the (Pakistan Cricket Board) has been directed to immediately submit a preliminary report about the incident," President Asif Ali Zardari's office said in a press statement.

News channels across the country were keenly following the developments, and replaying the News of the World footage of a man identified as Mazhar Majeed taking &#163;150,000 in cash in return for predicting when three "no balls" would come in the ongoing fourth and final Test against England at Lord's. Two Pakistani bowlers, Amir and Mohammad Asif, delivered the no-balls as predicted, on Thursday and Friday respectively. Majeed was arrested by British police last night and remains in custody.

"There were a lot of rumors about this kind of thing happening over the last couple of years, but there was so little evidence to support it that we just thought, you know it's just another one of those conspiracy theories that float around in Pakistan," said Osman Samiuddin, Pakistan editor of the influential sporting site, cricinfo.com. "But suddenly to have this kind of evidence come up in video form, it seems watertight. It's a big jolt to the system."

The Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) is withholding comment while the matter is under investigation, but an angry former PCB chairman Tauqeer Zia told the English-language Express 24/7 news channel that those found guilty must receive harsh punishments.

"Their property should be confiscated and they should be banned from cricket, both domestic and international, for life," he said. "And I'm sorry, but management cannot be unaware of what was going on. I think management is deeply responsible."

The question of how far up the scandal extends dominated the Pakistani blogosphere. "Are you trying to tell me that none, none, of the (PCB) board officials or management knew about any of this? Remember, this has been going on for years, by the admission of the man at the center of it all, Mazhar Majeed," wrote Ahsan Butt, on Five Rupees blog. "Make no mistake, so many heads will roll as a result of this that you might think you've been transported to the Place de la Concorde in 1792."

In Amir's hometown of Gujjar Khan in Punjab province, 35 miles south-east of the capital Islamabad, some locals were quick to defend the young fast bowler, but many expressed a sense of shame. "I don't believe it," said Aziz. "We are very proud of him, such a young man reaching such a high state. This is all intended to disgrace Pakistan."Others were not as charitable. "I feel ashamed that Amir is from here," said Ali Asghar, 28. "I am very sad to hear this news."

The 18-year-old floppy-haired fast bowler relocated his family from Gujjar Khan to the bustling provincial capital of Lahore, 220km to the south-east, after he made the national team. Amir came from a family of modest means, locals said, recounting that his father worked as a security guard at a local school before his son became famous.

Many of Amir's friends remain in Gujjar Khan. "I tried his cellphone all night but he wasn't answering," Ahsan, 21, said. "I just want to ask him what he did and why he did it." The young business student refused to give his surname, citing his close friendship with Amir. The two attended the nearby Rawalpindi Bajwa Academy four years ago, Ahsan said, and remained in contact.

"I think he was pressured by the more senior players. I don't think he was directly involved in anything like this, but," he said, pausing, "people can do anything for money."

Cricket betting scandal: Pakistan reacts | Sport | The Guardian


----------



## BlackenTheSky

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> Yaar its in India too , you saved Kapil Dav and hanged Azharuddin on match fixing , both were involved. yes currently no scandals



Man i think we should not dig up the corpse and should discuss on the current scandal only,and it's not like blaming that ''he also did'' or ''you also did''.Appearantly Pakistani cricketers did and we have to accept it.


----------



## EagleEyes

As this has been exposed. Watch the Indian Cricket to start winning again..the whole bookie business of operations run through their. Pakistan unfortunately is their easiest target to practice on.


----------



## WAQAS119

T-Faz said:


> If I worked as their PR manager, I would say that these guys were just trying to raise some quick cash for flood releif.
> And what better way to do than by bowling a few no balls.



Firslty,
elegations are not proved yet so if they give such statements then it means their is implied acceptence. This could be a suicide!

I persoanlly don't think that they were involved. But if they were then their sholud be severe punishment for them.

Secondly, this could be a media stunt to put pressure on Pakistani cricket team and thus desired results of series can be achieved. Same stunts were used in Australia in Test series. 
Even in Champions trophy Indian media used this trick, when Pakistan made it to semis.



> As for the previous fixed matches, those were for helping the people in war affected areas.



Again, all previous elegations were not proved and were just media hype!


----------



## HAIDER

* Match-fixing scandal has shamed all Pakistanis: Gilani
*
PTI, Aug 29, 2010, 10.11pm IST

ISLAMABAD: With Pakistani cricket caught in another match-fixing scandal, Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani on Sunday said the fresh allegations against its cricketers had made the countrymen "bow their heads in shame".

"I am deeply pained (by the reports)," he told media persons today, after yet another fixing scandal rocked the Pakistani cricket team in England.

"Our heads have been bowed in shame," he said. The Prime Minister said he was asking the Ministry of Sports to conduct an inquiry into the allegations.

Earlier, President Asif Ali Zardari too expressed disappointment at the allegations of match-fixing involving some Pakistani cricketers that were first reported by British tabloid 'News of the World' whose sting operation led to the arrest of an alleged fixer in England.

*Presidential spokesman Farhatullah Babar said Zardari, who is also patron of the Pakistan Cricket Board, had taken note of the reports and directed officials to keep him updated about developments and the status of any inquiry that may have been ordered or held in London.Farhatullah Baber dispatch the team of close friend of Mr Zardari to recover the betting money. He said, Pakistani team doesn't deserve to keep the betting money. After getting my 10&#37; i will equally distribute the money among team member. He also encourage the player " do more". *

PCB Chairman Ijaz Butt has been directed to immediately submit a preliminary report about the incident, Babar said.

Pakistan cricket captain Salman Butt is also among the seven cricketers whose names have come up in the tabloid's sting.

News of the World reported that bowlers Mohammad Amir and Mohammad Asif delivered three deliberate no-balls in an ongoing Test against England in line with the predictions of alleged fixer Mazhar Majeed.

Majeed allegedly received 150,000 pounds from the tabloid's undercover reporters posing as members of a gambling cartel.


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

WebMaster said:


> As this has been exposed. Watch the Indian Cricket to start winning again..the whole bookie business of operations run through their. Pakistan unfortunately is their easiest target to practice on.



I think I read some were that Dubai is their hub


----------



## T-Faz

Patrician said:


> Are you serious? Tomorrow they will steal, murder and do what not all in the name of helping flood victims?



There is no tomorrow for these people, maybe in a years time when the team is losing and some players are brought out of retirement yet again.

There would not be any more flood relief work then.


----------



## Gucci

WebMaster said:


> As this has been exposed. Watch the Indian Cricket to start winning again..the whole bookie business of operations run through their. Pakistan unfortunately is their easiest target to practice on.



y dont indian players r named for that??.y pak players are trapped after time?.it depends on them, if they r lusty for money,they will definitely do this.whole told ur captain to be a part of this,he shud have complained to icc but he accepted


----------



## BlackenTheSky

WebMaster said:


> As this has been exposed. Watch the Indian Cricket to start winning again..the whole bookie business of operations run through their. Pakistan unfortunately is their easiest target to practice on.



It's not where did it started,it's about wherever it started why the Pakistani players are target and why do they accept?


----------



## SpArK

*It's just not cricket!*







_Yawar Saeed (r), Pakistan team's manager, reads the newspaper containing allegations against Pakistani 
players as the team plays England at Lord's Cricket Ground in London [AFP]_


The idiom "it's not cricket" has come to mean someone doing something that is not right and suggests that cricket is somehow unique.

But the fact is that cricket has had its share of controversies, enough to take the shine off the "unique" appeal.

Here are some reactions to the arrest of a man in the UK on suspicion of conspiracy to defraud bookmakers following reports of match-fixing in the just concluded cricket match between England and Pakistan.



> Michael Vaughan, former England captain on social networking site Twitter


"Anger is my thought at the moment. I don't see how they can get out of this one ... it's just a great shame why this has to happen. Very sad."






> Imran Khan, ex-Pakistan cricket captain




"I think there is a need to send out a message to youngsters ... that crime does not pay.

"I myself have come to know about these allegations against our players from the media. I hope they are not true but if any player is found guilty he should be made an example for future generations of Pakistani cricketers."



> Allan Lamb, former England batsman


"If any player is caught, they've got to be life banned... Cricket has to go on, it can't just stop - we've got to get rid of the people involved, life ban them, and the game has to go on."








> Nasser Hussain, ex-England captain


"Part of me says you've got to make a statement, and say: 'Right, ban for life'. If you come down tough maybe it says to everyone, 'Don't get involved, that's the end of your career'. "But another part of me says, 'Should you give a person another chance?'"







> Richie Benaud, former Australia captain


"Sadly the people who now taint a great sport have become far more sophisticated in their ability to make dirty money out of the game... The ICC [International Cricket Council] and the administrators in various countries must act fast, otherwise cricket is at real peril."








> Iqbal Mohammad Ali, chairman of the sports committee of the Pakistan National Assembly


"Enough is enough. Players have stained Pakistan's image. All those who are found guilty must be banned for life."







> Iqbal Qasim, former Pakistan player and chief selector


"Pakistan cricket has seen every possible mishap, but allegations of spot-fixing is one of the greatest mishaps and it remains to be seen how our cricket comes out of it."








> Sarfraz Nawaz, former Pakistan player


"The news is shocking and a great mishap ... As far as I know, players have been accused of fancy fixing, to bowl no-balls so they all must be investigated seriously and then strict action must be taken against those who are proved guilty."







> Mohammad Ali Shah, sports minister of Pakistan's Sindh province


"It was because of the players' power that exists in Pakistan cricket that the PCB did not take action against the alleged players and the situation has come to a head in England."






> Ehsan Mani, former ICC President


"It has come as an absolute shock to me. I don't know how this could happen. What was the Pakistan team management doing?




"I also blame the ICC anti-corruption unit, when a newspaper could uncover all this what was the unit doing, it is a shame for cricket."


It's just not cricket! - Europe - Al Jazeera English

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

T-Faz said:


> If I worked as their PR manager, I would say that these guys were just trying to raise some quick cash for flood relief.
> 
> And what better way to do it other than bowling a few no balls. As for the previous fixed matches, those were for helping the people in war affected areas.



Wow...thats an excellent excuse...but it would definitely earn a bad name to your countrymen.


----------



## HAIDER

The guys who introduce satta bazi in Cricket world was Raj Bagri , an Indian renowned satta baz. I think he is still alive.


----------



## BlackenTheSky

Is mazhar majeed ko pakdho


----------



## WAQAS119

Patrician said:


> http://www.abc.net.au/reslib/201002/r506060_2702687.jpg
> 
> Haath kangan ko aarsi kya...padhe likhe ko faarsi kya!



Oo mamu! we are talking about Match fixing not ball tempering!


----------



## Gucci

BENNY said:


> *It's just not cricket!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Yawar Saeed (r), Pakistan team's manager, reads the newspaper containing allegations against Pakistani
> players as the team plays England at Lord's Cricket Ground in London [AFP]_
> 
> 
> The idiom "it's not cricket" has come to mean someone doing something that is not right and suggests that cricket is somehow unique.
> 
> But the fact is that cricket has had its share of controversies, enough to take the shine off the "unique" appeal.
> 
> Here are some reactions to the arrest of a man in the UK on suspicion of conspiracy to defraud bookmakers following reports of match-fixing in the just concluded cricket match between England and Pakistan.
> 
> 
> "Anger is my thought at the moment. I don't see how they can get out of this one ... it's just a great shame why this has to happen. Very sad."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I think there is a need to send out a message to youngsters ... that crime does not pay.
> 
> "I myself have come to know about these allegations against our players from the media. I hope they are not true but if any player is found guilty he should be made an example for future generations of Pakistani cricketers."
> 
> 
> "If any player is caught, they've got to be life banned... Cricket has to go on, it can't just stop - we've got to get rid of the people involved, life ban them, and the game has to go on."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Part of me says you've got to make a statement, and say: 'Right, ban for life'. If you come down tough maybe it says to everyone, 'Don't get involved, that's the end of your career'. "But another part of me says, 'Should you give a person another chance?'"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Sadly the people who now taint a great sport have become far more sophisticated in their ability to make dirty money out of the game... The ICC [International Cricket Council] and the administrators in various countries must act fast, otherwise cricket is at real peril."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Enough is enough. Players have stained Pakistan's image. All those who are found guilty must be banned for life."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Pakistan cricket has seen every possible mishap, but allegations of spot-fixing is one of the greatest mishaps and it remains to be seen how our cricket comes out of it."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The news is shocking and a great mishap ... As far as I know, players have been accused of fancy fixing, to bowl no-balls so they all must be investigated seriously and then strict action must be taken against those who are proved guilty."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It was because of the players' power that exists in Pakistan cricket that the PCB did not take action against the alleged players and the situation has come to a head in England."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It has come as an absolute shock to me. I don't know how this could happen. What was the Pakistan team management doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I also blame the ICC anti-corruption unit, when a newspaper could uncover all this what was the unit doing, it is a shame for cricket."
> 
> 
> It's just not cricket! - Europe - Al Jazeera English



benny,look at the person reading the magzine.wat's witten on it.

*caught*


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

HAIDER said:


> *Presidential spokesman Farhatullah Babar said Zardari, who is also patron of the Pakistan Cricket Board, had taken note of the reports and directed officials to keep him updated about developments and the status of any inquiry that may have been ordered or held in London.Farhatullah Baber dispatch the team of close friend of Mr Zardari to recover the betting money. He said, Pakistani team doesn't deserve to keep the betting money. After getting my 10&#37; i will equally distribute the money among team member. He also encourage the player " do more". *



 he was the head of the world cup committee in which Waseem missed the semi finals in India to please the bookies.


----------



## Patrician

WebMaster said:


> As this has been exposed. Watch the Indian Cricket to start winning again..the whole bookie business of operations run through their. Pakistan unfortunately is their easiest target to practice on.



Cmon Mr. Webmaster. Don't be so disappointed. remember, when it comes to corruption, you are in race with us for the top spot. 

Hamam mein sab nange hain. jo pakda jaaye sirf wohi chor nahin hota!

The problem is, in our societies, no matter what crime the rich and the powerful commit, they always get away with it. It's always the poor who rots in the jail. The Raju's and the zardari's always get away laughing and saying "Accha Ch***a banaya saalon ko!" It's a sad state of affairs.


----------



## WAQAS119

BENNY said:


> *It's just not cricket!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Yawar Saeed (r), Pakistan team's manager, reads the newspaper containing allegations against Pakistani
> players as the team plays England at Lord's Cricket Ground in London [AFP]_



This guy is one of many people responsible for such controversies!


----------



## desiman

WebMaster said:


> As this has been exposed. Watch the Indian Cricket to start winning again..the whole bookie business of operations run through their. Pakistan unfortunately is their easiest target to practice on.




r u still blaming the Indians on this ? common atleast leave us out of this for once, the plague is in the PCB not the BCCI. Dont bring India into this , we have nothing to do with Mr.Amer no balls.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlackenTheSky

Patrician said:


> Hamam mein sab nange hain.
> 
> .


----------



## koolio

I was really upset when I first heard of the allegations, I knew there was something fishy going on, the way Pakistanis were playing was like schoolboys practicing in nets, having said that this is Pakistans worst defeat against England in their history.

I am just hoping the allegations are false, if proven they are true they are very damaging for Pakistans cricket and the world.


----------



## WAQAS119

desiman said:


> we have nothing to do with Mr.Amer no balls.



You are talking as if you are spoken person of Indian bookies & Co.


----------



## JanjaWeed

WebMaster said:


> As this has been exposed. Watch the Indian Cricket to start winning again..the whole bookie business of operations run through their. Pakistan unfortunately is their easiest target to practice on.



pakistani players are the easiest target for the simple reason being these guys don't earn as much as other players from the big cricketing nations earn. there is no doubt that all these big bookies are india based, but even they wont be able to buy current indian players considering the fact that these guys are the richest cricketers in the planet. they dont need couple of hundred pounds from bookies when they earn millions of dollars legally.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Patrician

desiman said:


> r u still blaming the Indians on this ? common atleast leave us out of this for once, the plague is in the PCB not the BCCI. Dont bring India into this , we have nothing to do with Mr.Amer no balls.



Zaid Hamid just called me, said this is a CIA/MOSSAD/RAW conspiracy.


----------



## Speaker

WAQAS119 said:


> You are talking as if you are spoken person of Indian bookies & Co.



Bookies exist where there is excessive money changing hands, and right now India has more cricket money than almost all other nations combined. This latest report implicates the PCB and Indian bookmakers, not the BCCI.

The IPL mess is enough the shame the BCCI. This incident stoops below that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

StreetHawk said:


> pakistani players are the easiest target for the simple reason being these guys don't earn as much as other players from the big cricketing nations earn. there is no doubt that all these big bookies are india based, but even they wont be able to buy current indian players considering the fact that these guys are the richest cricketers in the planet. they dont need couple of hundred pounds from bookies when they earn millions of dollars legally.



Good way to keep players away from greed. The best way to keep people honest is to pay them well.


----------



## Jackdaws

Which cricketers are usually attracted to money? One can look at the failed experiment of the ICL by Zee for that. While ex-India and ex-Australia players used the ICL to make some money - some of the best Pakistani players played for ICL. Infact, the Lahore team of ICL could give the Pakistani national team a run - it included the likes of Inzamam, Imran Farhat, Rana Naved, Abdur Razzaq, Mohd. Sami, Azhar Mahmood etc. The only other team with so many members going AWOL was Bangladesh. Pakistani, Bangla, Zimbabwe and to a lesser extent NZ make the lowest cricketing wages - while the rest make big bucks. Hence, these teams are easy targets.


----------



## Gucci

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> Good way to keep players away from greed. The best way to keep people honest is to pay them well.



not paying well.it shud be pay well more n more.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

actually, i think it's more like Brazil.....you have poor kids on the street making makeshift wickets, using a soggy tennis ball wrapped in electric tape, using a beaten up bat with threads sticking out of it; that is where the real passion lies

in Pakistan, cricket comes not far behind religion....like how futbol is in Brazil.


We have the talent; unlike in other cultures, we are not in it for the money or for greed. If these men are guilty, they should be held accountable


but as usual, the indians come barging in and jump to conclusions even on the 2nd day of the report being leaked. Let the facts come in, and let people who REALLY have a say in the matter ---have their say!!


dont turn this into some kind of flame war against Pakistani cricket players and what have you....unless you logged in just to troll and be an annoying cochroach.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EagleEyes

StreetHawk said:


> pakistani players are the easiest target for the simple reason being these guys don't earn as much as other players from the big cricketing nations earn. there is no doubt that all these big bookies are india based, but even they wont be able to buy current indian players considering the fact that these guys are the richest cricketers in the planet. they dont need couple of hundred pounds from bookies when they earn millions of dollars legally.



My point exactly.

As for others stop crying just because i mentioned India. Face the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gucci

pakistani bowler aamer has amazing talent,in starting he got trapped.very bad indeed.


----------



## Patrician

Gucci said:


> pakistani bowler aamer has amazing talent,in starting he got trapped.very bad indeed.



He has only himself to blame.


----------



## Patrician

WebMaster said:


> My point exactly.
> 
> As for others stop crying just because i mentioned India. Face the reality.



Are you justifying a crime?


----------



## Pukhtoon

Patrician said:


> Zaid Hamid just called me, said this is a CIA/MOSSAD/RAW conspiracy.



That showz how much you people like Zaid hamid !!

Main ne us ka show aik baar dekha tha aur aik he baat achi lagi thi.

I wanna see this  on the LAL QILA


----------



## Speaker

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> We have the talent; unlike in other cultures, we are not in it for the money or for greed.



That is not a logical conclusion. With passion comes the money and greed. Cricketers are the most overpaid sports-persons in the subcontinent. Let's remove the central contract and slash match fees by 90%. Ban them from appearing in advertisements. Now let's see how passionate people are for the sport.

If an English, NZ or SA player is in the sport for money, they will be playing rugby, football or the like.



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> but as usual, the indians come barging in and jump to conclusions even on the 2nd day of the report being leaked.



Do you mean outside of this thread? I read this news on British newspapers last night. There were videos out on youtube soon after that. The usual hungry-for-sensational-news TOI was pretty slow in getting to it. You are probably venting your frustration, but slightly misplaced out here.


----------



## SMC

Actually Pakistan players don't earn that little. Close to 400,000 per month for the top contract plus 300,000 per test match, 250,000 per ODI and 200,000 per T20. Yes players from other other countries earn more but still Pakistan players aren't that poor. I think people just assume that Pakistan players earn little.

With sponsorships and ads and other extra money they make, you're looking at 2-4 crore per year for the top players and a minimum of 30-50 lakhs for the lower quality players


----------



## Gucci

Pukhtoon said:


> That showz how much you people like Zaid hamid !!
> 
> Main ne us ka show aik baar dekha tha aur aik he baat achi lagi thi.
> 
> I wanna see this  on the LAL QILA



we love him coz every time he repeats the same things,the way he twist the facts,more important thing when he got ran away,



> I wanna see this  on the LAL QILA


aap bhi uski baaton mein aagey

anyway this is offtopic


----------



## Patrician

Pukhtoon said:


> That showz how much you people like Zaid hamid !!



Oh dear, I love clowns. 

[/quote]*Main ne us ka show aik baar dekha tha* aur aik he baat achi lagi thi.[/quote]

You are missing some serious entertainment my friend!

[/quote]*I wanna see this  on the LAL QILA* [/quote]

Come and plant it.


----------



## pak-marine

Amir was a big hope , he was making headlines .. it really is sad


----------



## EagleEyes

SMC said:


> Actually Pakistan players don't earn that little. Close to 400,000 per month for the top contract plus 300,000 per test match, 250,000 per ODI and 200,000 per T20. Yes players from other other countries earn more but still Pakistan players aren't that poor. I think people just assume that Pakistan players earn little.
> 
> With sponsorships and ads and other extra money they make, you're looking at 2-4 crore per year for the top players and a minimum of 20-50 lakhs for the lower quality players



That much money is nothing bro. Its nothing.


----------



## mehru

Aamir loss will hurt but all these players should be made an example. Infact i will be very happy if Scotland yard arrest them.
Imagine if they arrest Ijaz butt as well. Our nation will celebrate that.


----------



## SMC

Its quite a bit actually. Its more than players from a lot of other countries would make. Only Australian, English, Indian, maybe South African and maybe New Zealand would make more.


----------



## Patrician

WebMaster said:


> That much money is nothing bro. Its nothing.



It's a lot of money in south asia terms! we are poor countries remember!


----------



## Pk_Thunder

Crisis brings opportunity..its the time to eliminate corruption from the cricket once and for all..this sort of things happens if management is weak. Pakistan is blessed with immense talent..there are many young guns at the domestic level who will surprise the world once make their appearance at international arena.example is left arm fast bowler irfan khan who is on tour to siri lanka with pakistan A team.Even shahrukh khan team in IPL contacted him to play from his side if pakistani players were allowed to play the next edition of IPL....further i would say,Amer should be given another chance,he is an amazing talent and still a teenager...no one would want to see his career coming to such controversial end...he would never repeat this kind of blunder if a proper environment is provided in the dressing room..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## whydowelove

Gentle Typhoon said:


> What a disgrace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MOMENT THAT SHAMED GAME: Star bowler Amir delivers Friday's promised no-ball*



watch butt, what he is looking at. He should concentrate at batsman not at how amir is going to deliver the ball?


----------



## SMC

Look at it this way. Shitty players such as Salman Butt, Akmal and Imran Farhat are making at least 1-3 crore per year. Thats 1-3 crore more than they deserve. The point is these guys are not poor. Money shouldnt be that big a deal for them.


----------



## Gucci

whydowelove said:


> watch butt, what he is looking at. He should concentrate at batsman not at how amir is going to deliver the ball?



he shouldnt have overstepped,if it is ,atleast dont overstep too much,he could throw bouncers


----------



## Pukhtoon

OO Webmaster Bhai kam se kam AAMIR ki tu main gurantee deta hon keh woh khela ga.Woh Pakistan keh liye zaroor khele ga.


----------



## desiman

WAQAS119 said:


> You are talking as if you are spoken person of Indian bookies & Co.



well some people here are talking like they were there when the money exchange happened, so I thought of jumping in as well lol


----------



## Gucci

in india we rarely find any good bowler,here in pak there r very good bowlers but they get engaged in this activities.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Patrician said:


> Zaid Hamid just called me, said this is a CIA/MOSSAD/RAW conspiracy.



you should be a comedian, you're so funny


----------



## whydowelove

Gucci said:


> he shouldnt have overstepped,if it is ,atleast dont overstep too much,he could throw bouncers



wht ever but look at salam butt in the background, technically he should look at batsman when bowler is set to deliver the ball. I think here he was just making sure amir bowls a no ball.


----------



## Patrician

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> you *should be* a comedian, you're so funny



You never know!


----------



## JanjaWeed

SMC said:


> Its quite a bit actually. Its more than players from a lot of other countries would make. Only Australian, English, Indian, maybe South African and maybe New Zealand would make more.



that was exactly my point when i said players from other 'big' cricketing nations. also these guys don't get to play as much as players from other countries. either in intl level or in other lucrative tournaments (like ipl). then again this should not be the reason to indulge in activities such as the one happening right now. on the other hand natural human tendancy i suppose. hey! what the heck? if you get a chance to make fast buck without any swet, u got be a saint not to get tempted, right??


----------



## mikkix

pakistan will protect them as we always serves thieves, corrupt ones, mafias, dons e.t.c.

---------- Post added at 02:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 AM ----------

This is our specialty..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

*The ring leaders (bookies) are Indians*
*
"I deal with an Indian party. They pay me for the information."*[/color]

In one conversation, the tabloid reported that "to hammer home the amounts of money our man could win, Majeed called an *Indian bookie he regularly deals with and asked him how much he would pay for a definite Oval Test result*. *Majeed demanded 1.2million dollars but the bookie replied, 'I'll give you one (million)'."*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/sports/...how/6455663.cms

Indian/Pakistani bhai-bhai in corruption


----------



## JanjaWeed

mikkix said:


> pakistan will protect them as we always serves thieves, corrupt ones, mafias, dons e.t.c.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 AM ----------
> 
> This is our specialty..



i think it would be harder this time. in the past it's all hearsay. but this time, maybe for the first time the initiative was taken away from pakistan authorities in the case. investigation is launched against their players not in pakistan, but in a third country. even if they if they don't want to, they might be forced to take some substantial actions to satisfy not just their own public but outsiders as well. believe me, hawks are waiting to pounse!!


----------



## alibaz

StreetHawk said:


> i think it would be harder this time. in the past it's all hearsay. but this time, maybe for the first time the initiative was taken away from pakistan authorities in the case. investigation is launched against their players not in pakistan, but in a third country. even if they if they don't want to, they might be forced to take some substantial actions to satisfy not just their own public but outsiders as well. believe me, hawks are waiting to pounse!!



No one has any sympathy with cheats, earlier some guys were punished on public pressure but this time I don't think culprits would survive. Let it be a very fair investigation, if some one proves guilty, no matter how good player he is or how promising he is, they must be punished to maximum limit. I think board and officials must also be taken into account.


----------



## SMC

Well previous times the evidence was too weak and didn't convince anyone. This time it's pretty solid so no one is denying this.


----------



## Tayyab1796

once we had captains like Imran Khan , an oxford graduate and players like Ramiz and waseem raja (highly educated) now we have under matric bunch of fall-for-money characters in cricket . Players educational background should also be noticed before giving them 'green cap' so that they don't make(hopefully) a laughing stock of nation in RAMAZAN.


----------



## Speaker

Tayyab1796 said:


> once we had captains like Imran Khan , an oxford graduate and players like Ramiz and waseem raja (highly educated) now we have under matric bunch of fall-for-money characters in cricket . Players educational background should also be noticed before giving them 'green cap' so that they don't make(hopefully) a laughing stock of nation in RAMAZAN.



That is a rather harsh assessment. Educational level is not a determinant of moral values. The kind of money involved here is so high that anyone can be tempted. On the contrary, the only thing the underprivileged have is their honor. It is likely that they value it more than the educated, supposedly sophisticated people.


----------



## mikkix

alibaz said:


> No one has any sympathy with cheats, earlier some guys were punished on public pressure but this time I don't think culprits would survive. Let it be a very fair investigation, if some one proves guilty, no matter how good player he is or how promising he is, they must be punished to maximum limit. I think board and officials must also be taken into account.



Dude we have seen so many like that from the past 63 years,, now what you can expect??


----------



## mikkix

Tayyab1796 said:


> *once we had captains like Imran Khan , an oxford graduate and players like Ramiz and waseem raja (highly educated) *now we have under matric bunch of fall-for-money characters in cricket . Players educational background should also be noticed before giving them 'green cap' so that they don't make(hopefully) a laughing stock of nation in RAMAZAN.



We have a Parha Likha Chu**ya ring Leader..
Imran Khan is the one that starts fixing in pakistan..

Is pakistan ki *** Parhe likhon ne **** hai


----------



## Imran Khan

ooooooooooooo ayeeeeeeeee juwariiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Tayyab1796 said:


> once we had captains like Imran Khan , an oxford graduate and players like Ramiz and waseem raja (highly educated) now we have under matric bunch of fall-for-money characters in cricket . Players educational background should also be noticed before giving them 'green cap' so that they don't make(hopefully) a laughing stock of nation in RAMAZAN.



you hit the nail. imran was not just a cricket player, he was a good leader and a well educated one. that's what made the difference. players playing under him looked upto him, not just because he is good cricketer but also he was well respected by others due to his educational back ground. that rubbed off on rest of the team mates of his. they used to follow him blindly and that's y they were so successful.
now you guys do not have a leader who would command respect from his team mates. things have gone down hill in pakistan in terms of cricketers knowledge on anything other than cricket.


----------



## EagleEyes

Imran Khan said:


> ooooooooooooo ayeeeeeeeee juwariiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii



Where you got this picture from?


----------



## Imran Khan

WebMaster said:


> Where you got this picture from?



from here sir

Pakistan captain Salman Butt denies any wrongdoing over 'spot-fixing' | Sport | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Speaker

StreetHawk said:


> you hit the nail. imran was not just a cricket player, he was a good leader and a well educated one. that's what made the difference. players playing under him looked upto him, not just because he is good cricketer but also he was well respected by others due to his educational back ground. that rubbed off on rest of the team mates of his. they used to follow him blindly and that's y they were so successful.
> now you guys do not have a leader who would command respect from his team mates. things have gone down hill in pakistan in terms of cricketers knowledge on anything other than cricket.



Nothing about the quality of education or stylish English. If you want to command the respect of your team, the captain needs to lead by example. Imran Khan was Pakistan't best cricketer during his time and was respected for that reason.

Kapil Dev was not articulate or conventionally smart. But his impeccable behavior, character and performances on the field were the reason he was respected the world over.


----------



## do_more

Pakistani players should not be allowed in IPL. It will bring bad name to the IPL. 

Indian well done by not selecting any player last time.


----------



## Speaker

do_more said:


> Pakistani players should not be allowed in IPL. It will bring bad name to the IPL.
> 
> Indian well done by not selecting any player last time.



The IPL is in a mess of itself even without including Pakistani players. So this is inconsequential. I don't want to state my opinion on their participation, but they shouldn't humiliated like the last time. Don't include their names if no franchise wants to bid for them.


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

I think it is so early to Comment on What Pakistan Have Done ...

Here is Column written by 'Abbas Athar' about this issue.

Lord Test - Reality Click here


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Won't it be a joke that Mr Zardari will order investigation in "*CORRUPTION*"

I guess it takes a thief to catch a thief !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

i have one thing important in my mind which noone can see here yes these culpruits should be banned for ever no doubt on it but why why this reporter only did with pak team why not english team for 2 years from know indian cricket was in a project to isolate pakistan cricket in no matter anyway it will benefit them in every way it will make pak team weaker and indian team strengther so they will win many matches and win trillions by investing few billions in ruining the pak cricket anyway but first things first these players straight a way sent to home MA and MA bowled big no bowls which i in my own life never seen any bowlers bowling them up salman butt is dead for sure we had true patriotic like YK we ruined him


----------



## BlackenTheSky

do_more said:


> Pakistani players should not be allowed in IPL. It will bring bad name to the IPL.
> 
> Indian well done by not selecting any player last time.



I think you forgot the scandal which happened few days back when all IPL clubs offices were raided and there were claims of huge corruption.


----------



## Speaker

Super Falcon said:


> *indian cricket was in a project to isolate pakistan cricket in no matter anyway it will benefit them in every way it will make pak team weaker and indian team strengther so they will win many matches and win trillions by investing few billions in ruining the pak cricket*



How did you arrive at this conclusion? Is the blamelessness of Pakistan and its institutions so deeply engraved in all your brains?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Super Falcon said:


> but why why this reporter only did with pak team why not english team for 2 years from know indian cricket was in a project to isolate pakistan cricket in no matter anyway it will benefit them in every way it will make pak team weaker and indian team strengther so they will win many matches and win trillion



this is exactly the kind of attitude from some part of the public gives the liberty to players to do what they are doing. they will always have some sort of conspiracy theory like the one here, to cover their back while they give a damn about the sentiments of sincere cricket fan.


----------



## Super Falcon

yes indian cricket for so long brining new ideas to isolate pak cricket remember bangladesh tour who pushed therm india remember srilankan tour who made it shorter india from last one year how many time you toured srilanka to ruin pakistan team mathes im not saying that india have did it but it is every chance that indian cricket board is involvrd in it too and ipl is itself a world of bokkies officiallly who even will bid more gonna win the tournament


----------



## Speaker

Super Falcon said:


> yes indian cricket for so long brining new ideas to isolate pak cricket remember bangladesh tour who pushed therm india remember srilankan tour who made it shorter india from last one year how many time you toured srilanka to ruin pakistan team mathes im not saying that india have did it but it is every chance that indian cricket board is involvrd in it too and ipl is itself a world of bokkies officiallly who even will bid more gonna win the tournament



Let me repeat - bookies follow the money. And right now it is in India. That is the ONLY reference here. How are you implicating Indian cricket, the BCCI or Indian cricketers in this?

To clarify one more of your misconceptions, BCCI does not care about the PCB. It is more busy locking horns with the ECB and Cricket Australia. If anything the PCB, Cricket SL , Bangladesh - the Asian Bloc - along with WI and South Africa help the BCCI with their votes on contentious issues. Of course, the relations between our cricket boards have not been rosy of late. But that is because of personality issues of Ijaz Butt.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Super Falcon said:


> yes indian cricket for so long brining new ideas to isolate pak cricket remember bangladesh tour who pushed therm india remember srilankan tour who made it shorter india from last one year how many time you toured srilanka to ruin pakistan team mathes im not saying that india have did it but it is every chance that indian cricket board is involvrd in it too and ipl is itself a world of bokkies officiallly who even will bid more gonna win the tournament



so based on your asessment there is every chance indians paid these guys to bowl no ball, right? in that case these guys are even bigger fools than we thought!!


----------



## Hyde

Watch the interview of Salman Butt and Yawar Saeed

BBC News - Pakistan cricket players questioned over &#039;betting scam&#039;


----------



## Super Falcon

welll i doubt anyway whatever u say make the sense but why this jernoulist went only against pak team why any enemy will do it for you so is he was jealous of seeing his team getting out cheeply against new bowlers and than he made this trap for them to make them pay why he did it only with pak is my concern if he wanted to take out match fixing why not english team why not he sold story on his own team which would have sold in uk even more why pak team


----------



## Hyde




----------



## desiman

Super Falcon said:


> yes indian cricket for so long brining new ideas to isolate pak cricket remember bangladesh tour who pushed therm india remember srilankan tour who made it shorter india from last one year how many time you toured srilanka to ruin pakistan team mathes im not saying that india have did it but it is every chance that indian cricket board is involvrd in it too and ipl is itself a world of bokkies officiallly who even will bid more gonna win the tournament




sorry but raising fingers at us does not make a difference, no one in the world cares. Your players are the culprits so leave India out of this. How can you blame this on India, this is the height of stupidity. Pakistani cricket is ruined by the PCB and its highly careless attitude, the players havent also done anything great. Sorry its your system that is rotten to the core not ours, so stop dragging India into this.


----------



## desiman

Super Falcon said:


> welll i doubt anyway whatever u say make the sense but why this jernoulist went only against pak team why any enemy will do it for you so is he was jealous of seeing his team getting out cheeply against new bowlers and than he made this trap for them to make them pay why he did it only with pak is my concern if he wanted to take out match fixing why not english team why not he sold story on his own team which would have sold in uk even more why pak team



ohh please this is not a conspiracy and dont make it one. Your player took the movie and cheated, its simple as that.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Super Falcon said:


> welll i doubt anyway whatever u say make the sense but why this jernoulist went only against pak team why any enemy will do it for you so is he was jealous of seeing his team getting out cheeply against new bowlers and than he made this trap for them to make them pay why he did it only with pak is my concern if he wanted to take out match fixing why not english team why not he sold story on his own team which would have sold in uk even more why pak team



my friend only successful sting operations are published. how do we know that these guys did not try this stunt with other teams?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Its a common British/Australian mentality when they meet a resistant Pakistani Team they resort to the SIDESHOW gimicks 


Amir & Asif bowled briliantly and Pakistani team in general played well
of course you can say Pakistan almost bowled England for 107-120 runs in first inning. So the wicket was very bowler friendly 

With that stated our own team's dismissal were justified for two low scores 

Two extra ordinary knocks by England seal their game

This is nothing but to effect Pakistani cricketers in Upcoming ODI series and 20/20. 

Amir just bowled 2-3 no balls in game in test game that is such a low number his quality in series was undeniable

And not to mentioned he was awarded with best player in series and has his name in lords books as the youngest top performer at lords 

 

I am sticking with Pakistani Team 

This news and allegations are none sense

British Tabloids are knowns to create stories to "sell papers" they specially target players , we all know Even Inzimam Ul Haq was targetted and he is the calmest of all players in field 

A guy who took 6 wickets and almost destroyed England's team with his bowling , in match fixing none sense


Pakistan team was showing great resolve and starting to play well so this mess was created

Sure england made a record partnership in last stand , imagine if they had not , then england would have socred 120 in frist inning , and Pakistan scored 74 runs in their first innings comparable to english collapse

Even Mohammad Yousif made 0 runs , in his batting etc so the collapse was universal 
because it was a challenging wicket


British TABLOIDS are known to stirr up controversy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desiman

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Its a common British/Australian mentality when they meet a resistant Pakistani Team they resort to the SIDESHOW gimicks
> 
> 
> Amir & Asif bowled briliantly and Pakistani team in general played well
> of course you can say Pakistan almost bowled England for 107-120 runs in first inning. So the wicket was very bowler friendly
> 
> With that stated our own team's dismissal were justified for two low scores
> 
> Two extra ordinary knocks by England seal their game
> 
> This is nothing but to effect Pakistani cricketers in Upcoming ODI series and 20/20.
> 
> Amir just bowled 2-3 no balls in game in test game that is such a low number his quality in series was undeniable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sticking with Pakistani Team
> 
> This news and allegations are none sense
> 
> British Tabloids are knowns to create stories to "sell papers" they specially target players , we all know Even Inzimam Ul Haq was targetted and he is the calmest of all players in field
> 
> Pakistan team was showing great resolve and starting to play well so this mess was created



how about we call this DENIAL MODE LOL


----------



## Super Falcon

WebMaster said:


> Salman Butt & Kamran Akmal seem to be confirmed. It is unsure how Aamer and Asif were dragged into this..if they truly were.





fully agree with you sir


----------



## Hyde

*How this Mazhar Majeed is bailed out?
Surprising*


----------



## Super Falcon

yaaar somewhere it is our own mistake too if we dont give other chance how they get the oppotunity i will criticise asif how many probleums he have cause for himself anyway i think it might be consiperacy to keep these two out of next worldcup


----------



## Speaker

Super Falcon said:


> yaaar somewhere it is our own mistake too if we dont give other chance how they get the oppotunity i will criticise asif how many probleums he have cause for himself anyway i think it might be* consiperacy to keep these two out of next worldcup*



If you can allege conspiracies in the face of hard-hitting videos and open facts, no one will believe you when you actually speak the truth on a conspiracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sergente rehan

The match fixing is never with one team but generally it's works for the both teams on the ground.

As usual the westerns are trying to use it agaisnt Pakistan. BTW how could you drag Aamir into all this mess when his preformance was very good. If he is involved then i must say he's not a bad player for the team at all, immagine what have he done to english team if he wasn't doing match fixing!

Anyway Pakistan Cricket team has got many talented playersthey must give the chance to newbeis and punish those who are harming our image.

Anyway english must shut their mouth as their team maybe also involved and if Pakistani players have done something wrong that's going in Englands favour. There are a lot of other players and teams who are involve in illegal betting and match fixing, didn't ever hear about what football teams doing? it's all part of a huge buisness. But PCB must take the right stpes to avoide such things in the future.


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

Shocked, heartbroken and near-depressed. I've spent at least a good 7000 hr on field and probably an equal amount of time watching matches. Give it another 2000 hrs of reading on cricket. That's 16,000 hours of life i consider wasted. That's a LOT of time. Assuming 8 hour work days thats close to 8 years of office work!

******* assholes!

Can we have no more douche-bags supporting these fucktard cricketers? Please? Watch the below:






It's very clear. 

It only breaks my heart when I see my fellow-country men support these fuckers.

Pardon my expletives.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Let me explain what happened: 

If you examine all Pakistani Cricket team tours to England/Australia 
One thing that will stand out is controversy 

Most of the time anytime when a Pakistani player outshines British/Australian players they are automatically fined for something with in the game 

Later they get targeted with Press releases of pictures with girls or any incident that will sell papers and effect the mind set of players

And this is not a new occourance.

Here we have a tabloid wants to sell - newspaper and generate millions from paper sales , so what they do they launch this "item"

Reality is !!!!!

The wicket was BOWLER friendly 

England was 107/7 run 
Pakistan was 74 all out 
Pakistan was 120 all out 

They just had 2 players who scored centuries.

Also it could also be an attempt by Bookies to punish Pakistan , remember Bookies must have lots Millions as they must have invested Multi million bets on Pakistan winning and when they lost they decided to well punish Pakistan true mental torture.

Just like what they did when Pakistan was eliminated in world cup by Ireland , we all know what happend to bob wolmer 

The bottom line is Amir had the carreer best figures when he took out all the british lineup , and Asif has been playing well as well.

This is scandal is nothing new. And point to note is anyone can allege anything !!!

Bolwers have been playing well in series and vs Australia its been out batsmen that have failed ....

Even Mohammad Yousif was out for duck and odd 10-20 runs

The bookies who lost MILLIONS are defaming Pakistan becasue if teh test result is thrown out they will recover all their lost funds !!! - They probbly bet on Pakistan to win , and now that Pakistan lost they are mad and want to get even with Pakistani team so what they do , they launch this gimick to try to cancel teh test match result








I prefer to believe in our own players then some mafia run bookies who bet on games and when they lost they are trying hard to cancel the result of the test match to recover their loses ... they probbly lost 4million -100 million in losses for them to steep so low 

This is not knew the casinos run by mafia in las vegas also have policies if somone wins big cash in their casinos they make sure they find ways to prove them as cheats and then threaten then with legal action so they wold not get any funds....and this tactic of defaming Pakistani cricket team is same.

Some unknown betting group , lost cash and now they are trying to defame Pakistani team thru local groups in tabloids...


In test match !!! to bowl just 1-3 no balls is great perfrmance and instead bowlers are being made scrape goats to these shady mafia ppl, in england ... none sense.

Test match you throw 400-500+ bowls and to bowl 2-3 no balls is natural
infact its a great performance normally pakistani bowlers ball 10 noballs or 20 no balls

I fully expected 100&#37; expected pakistani players to face fins specially Asif and Amir for bowling so well this has been the TREND ... and that trend continued 

When pakistani players play well the tabloids kick in and allegations kick in ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Speaker

@AZADPAKISTAN2009: I had the same attitude when I first heard this news. It is always a theme that if a subcontinental or even WI bowler bowls exceptionally well, the Aus/NZ/English players and media start reporting their action and try to deflate their confidence. 

However, assuming this video was recorded before the actual incidents, the evidence is too much to brush off this time.


----------



## fawwaxs

*Ex-girlfriend says Asif a 'serial fixer' *

Mohammad Asif's ex-girl friend has launched a scathing attack at the bowler and accused him of being directly involved in match-fixing.



As a panelist on a news channel, Asif's former girl friend Veena Malik accused the fast bowler of being 'criminal minded' and a 'serial match-fixer.'



Here's what she had to say:



-Asif reportedly told her that Pakistan will not win a series until 2010

-She has accused Asif of bribing an Indian doctor during his doping trial at the Indian Premier League

-He is supposed to have told Mohammad Amir "I have had more court cases than your age (18)"

-He reportedly told Veena Malik: "Stop praying....we will not win a single match during the tour to Australia."



Asif's alleged dealings:



"He went to Bangkok to meet some bookmakers within a notice of 24 hours. This is when we were in a relationship. The conversation on the phone before the tour of Australia was specifically about fixing."



-Kalim Imran supposedly provided Asif with nandrolone injections. Malik claims she had asked what had happened to Asif's performance to which Asif replied, "That wasn't me, that was the nandrolone."



-Indian bookie's incoming text: Asif used to send texts to Dhiraj Dixit from his servant's numbers.

Conversation: Dhiraj says: "I can give you 40,000 dollars for this deal. Asif says: "No I want 200,000 dollars." Dhiraj says: I would like some more team members for this deal."



She adds: "After this Asif disappeared for a day. After some checks I found out he had gone to Bangkok and returned within 24 hours. Upon returning and finding out that I had discovered something, Asif became a little shady and we started having fights."



-When Pakistan started losing in Australia, I jokingly said, "For god's sake win a match." To this he replied, "We won't win anything until 2010."



Veena Malik, a former model and TV host, has said she is willing to part of any hearing related to match-fixing and will surely testify.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

*Guilty must face tough punishment: Imran Khan *

KARACHI: Pakistans former cricket captain Imran Khan called for exemplary punishment to be given to any player found guilty of spot fixing during the tour of England.



I think there is a need to send out a message to youngsters...that crime does not pay, Imran told Geo News channel on Sunday.



I myself have come to know about these allegations against our players from the media. I hope they are not true but if any player is found guilty he should be made an example for future generations of Pakistani cricketers.



British police said on Saturday they had arrested a 35-year-old man on suspicion of conspiracy to defraud bookmakers.



The arrest followed a newspaper report that Pakistan players had been bribed to fix incidents in the fourth test against England, which ended in defeat for the Pakistanis at Lords on Sunday.


----------



## Super Falcon

welll dont know she is right or wrong everyone want to take their revange from struggling team anyway if it is the case than pcb is also involved in it too


----------



## fawwaxs

*we have to wait for the result, let the investigation be done.*


----------



## fawwaxs

Our players are innocent till they are proven guilty and we should support them.


----------



## SpArK

*Most damning incidents of match-fixing in past 15 years*


*1994: Aussies ShaneWarne, Tim May and Mark Waugh allege that Pak captain Salim Malik approachedthem and asked them to bowl badly and lose the Karachi Test.

1996: Indian cricketadministrator Sunil Dev alleges some Indian players were indulging in matchfixing and demands a judicial enquiry.

1997: ManojPrabhakar accuses a fellow Team India player of offering him Rs 25 lakh to throwa match in Lanka in 1994. BCCI appoints a commission to look into theallegation.

1998: Pakistanbowler Ata-ur-Rahman accuses Wasim Akram of offering him Rs 3 lakh to bowl badlyagainst New Zealand. Akram resigns as captain.

1998: Rashid Latifaccused Akram, Malik, Inzamam and Ijaz Ahmed of fixing matches.

1998: Warne &Mark Waugh confess that they had been passing on weather and pitch informationto an Indian bookie during the Singer Cup in Sri Lanka in 1994. Both are finedby the Oz board.

April 7, 2000: Delhipolice charge SA captain Hansie Cronje with fixing his team's ODI series againstIndia in March for money. Herschelle Gibbs, Pieter Strydom and Nicky Boje alsofall in trouble.

April 16, 2000: Itemerges that SA nearly accepted a $250,000 to lose an ODI against India inMumbai in 1996.

May 24, 2000: Prabhakar claims it was Kapil Dev who asked him to under-perform in a gameagainst Pak in Sri Lanka in 1994.

May 24, 2000: Pak'sone-man judicial commission finds former captain Malik and medium-pacerAta-ur-Rehman guilty of fixing matches and recommends life bans for the two.Also says Akram and Mushtaq Ahmed should not be allowed to captain Pakistan inthe future.

June 8, 2000: Gibbsconfesses he had accepted an offer from his former captain to make less than 20runs in an ODI in India earlier in the year in exchange for $15,000.

June 12, 2000: SAcricket chief Ali Bacher says that he had been told by former PCB CEO Majid Khanthat two World Cup matches in 1999, involving Pak, against India and Bangladesh were fixed.

June 15, 2000: Cronje confesses to taking about $100,000 in bribes from gamblers since 1996,but he claims that he had never thrown or fixed a match. He also announces hisretirement from cricket.

July 20, 2000: IT officials raid the homes of top cricket players and officials across thecountry, including those of then national coach Kapil Dev, former playersAzharuddin, Ajay Jadeja, Nayan Mongia and Nikhil Chopra.

October 11, 2000: Cronje banned for life.

November 27, 2000: Azharuddin is found guilty of match-fixing, while Ajay Jadeja, Manoj Prabhakar,Ajay Sharma and former Indian team physio Ali Irani are found guilty of havinglinks with bookies.

December 5, 2000: Life ban slapped on Azharuddin and Ajay Sharma.

August 17, 2004: Kenya's former captain, Maurice Odumbe, is banned for five years after beingfound guilty of receiving money from bookmakers on several occasions.

November 7, 2004: NZcaptain Stephen Fleming claims he was offered $370,000 by an Indian sportspromoter during the 1999 World Cup to join a match-fixing syndicate.

May 13, 2008: MarlonSamuels is banned for two years for allegedly passing on match-relatedinformation to an Indian bookie during West Indies' one-day series in India in2007.

May 15, 2010: Essexplayers Danish Kaneria and Mervyn Westfield are arrested following aninvestigation into betting irregularities but are not charged.*


----------



## DeathGod

A humourous blog

*Thodi Si Jo Chori Ki Hai *

So Mohammed Amir and Mohammed Asif bowl no-balls on demand and Salman Butt, as the captain, ***** them a few buts. Big deal. I don&#8217;t get what the uproar is all about honestly. If you have a white tiger in your zoo, you don&#8217;t expect it to smell of fresh roses&#8211; now do you? Then why for crying out loud do you expect players of a country that siphons off relief money, a country whose entire team has been shown to be corrupt by Justice Qauyyum, where all the players (save those at the end of their careers and hence worthless) proven to be crooks by their own legal system were let go with minor raps on the knuckles, to be as honest as Manoj Kumar? Of course they are as bent as the proverbial fiddler&#8217;s elbow (or as they say in Pakistan as bent as Shoaib Akthar&#8217;s arm at moment of delivery) and we all love them for it. So I say well-done Amir-Asif for reminding us once again as to the gentle delights that Pakistan brings to the world of cricket.

What? You say they have cheated? I don&#8217;t think anyone can claim to have been defrauded here unless that person is Zardari (last in the news for not paying the government of Turkey USD 8000 for four female &#8220;guides&#8221; supplied to him for &#8220;educational&#8221; purpose). He is the only one who has been hard-done by, having been deprived of his ten-per-cent per-transaction cut. And he has realized that too, asking for a detailed probe into the whole incident [Link] showing the same alacrity and seriousness with which he investigated the 26/11 attacks.

Spot-fixing is of course a term that many people are still not familiar with. A very simple way to explain it to children of the 80s would be to think of Gold Spot where the &#8220;gold&#8221; is actually real. In spot betting, rather than betting on the results of entire matches, people bet on the results of certain events&#8212;like what religion will Mohammed Younus belong to today, what type of organism is growing in Akthar&#8217;s nether regions, whether Afridi will bite the ball in the morning or in post-tea session or how many rules of English grammer would Inzamam Ul Haq break in his post-match speech or which room would the coach&#8217;s dead body be found in or when in the evening would Younis Khan announce his retirement or when at night would Shoaib Malik&#8230;.well you get the picture. Now unscrupulous bookies (there is but one kind) try to rip off people by fixing these events beforehand by colluding with players.

In this case, as the headlines &#8220;Three Balls That Shook The World&#8221; cry out, a bookie was caught fixing, beyond a room for doubt, no-balls being bowled by Mohammed Amir and Mohammed Asif (Danish Kaneria [also known in some quarters as the Danish cartoon] had been caught spot-fixing a few months ago in England). What of course made me delighted was the respect with which the bookie spoke to one of the world&#8217;s most excited cricketers and how, like a Pakistani lion, he roared loudly in response.

Majeed then explained that the third no-ball would come in the first over that teen wonder boy Amir got to deliver to an England right-hander, after one of the opening two left-handers had been dismissed.

Just to convince us Amir was onside Majeed telephoned the young star at his hotel. &#8220;Are you sleeping f***er?&#8221; he asked crudely. Amir confirmed that&#8217;s what he was trying to do.

&#8220;Ok, sleep,&#8221; said Majeed. &#8220;We&#8217;ve spoken about everything before anyway. Ok, don&#8217;t mind. You sleep&#8217;

Now people here know how much I am in awe of Mohammed Asif. He is the kind of Pakistani cricketer I grew up admiring&#8212;- supremely talented on the field and even more talented off it, storing more drugs in his travel bag than a Pfizer godown and playing models like Veena Malik (She has spilled the beans on her ex-dilrooba here) like a Veena (he evidently took money from her and didnt return it). In short, total stud. Not like our wannabes like Sreesanth and Munaf Darling, who despite their best attempts, will never even come close to Asif in any respect&#8212;&#8211; pace, swing or cut.

Of late though, I had taken a keen interest in the prodigious Mohammed Amir. At age 18, he shows every potential to be one of the world&#8217;s leading pace-bowlers. With this incident, he has shown conclusively that he is a chip off the old Pakistani block, someone who even at such a tender age, has mastered the dual art of slipping deliveries through batsman&#8217;s defenses and currency notes inside his pocket, with the kind of flair that is oh so typically Pakistan.

You know what would shock me though? If the Pakistani media does not blame this on the &#8220;Hinduyon ki zehniyat&#8221; and the Jewish-Hindu conspiracy, or the Pakistani board does not do a few eye-wash slaps on Salman&#8217;s Butt and then business is resumed as normal or if Asif and Amir are not made to contribute to the Pakistani Prime Minister&#8217;s Relief Fund or if Javed Miandad (whose samdhiji is the Bill Gates of betting) does not point fingers at India regarding match-fixing or if the Kolkata Knight Riders does not keep wringing their hands as to why the IPL, a tournament of great probity and transparency, needs the Pakistanis to bring in their expertise and skill to the league.

But till that happens, I am fine. I am happy. And all is right with the world.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

This is what happed 

Bookies Gang , was betting , they bet in 40-50 million dollars on Pakistan winnning , and they were giving odds of 40:1 to anyone who would go with England to win , so some ppl bet that England would win.

And oddly England won, so now bookies lost 100 million+ 

Seeing that they are going to get bankrupt , they come up with this interesting story that Pakistani team was cheating 

See its a beautiful excuse to cancel the match ....that would mean the match will be 'no contest' and the bookies will not lose 100+ millions.

All they had to do was , come up with side stories, they had a internal person get some pictures taken with players , players always stop by and take pictures with them does not mean they know them or deal with them personally , ppl ask to take pictrues in hotel lobbies all the time

Becasue they could not really directly claim Pakistani batting collapsed (we know it happens all the time) they had to find a new excuse the noball issue

Well sadly Pakistan is teh worse team in Noballs and wides , so just 2-3 no balls is actually a great performance in Test match ? 

We all wish that we only give 2-3 no balls


ALL CASINOS, BOOKIES CRY foul , and cheating when they LOSE big money !!! 


Pakistan was 500&#37; favourite to win at 107-7 england , and obviously bookies were offering GREAT odds and probbly alot of PPL bet on england and now bookies are loosing so they are hoping not to pay

As for Ms Veena Malik , that is just case of hurt women trying to 'get even' AURAT ka inteqaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam


----------



## SpArK

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> This is what happed
> 
> Bookies Gang , was betting , they bet in 40-50 million dollars on Pakistan winnning , and they were giving odds of 40:1 to anyone who would go with England to win , so some ppl bet that England would win.
> 
> And oddly England won, so now bookies lost 100 million+
> 
> Seeing that they are going to get bankrupt , they come up with this interesting story that Pakistani team was cheating
> 
> See its a beautiful excuse to cancel the match ....that would mean the match will be 'no contest' and the bookies will not lose 100+ millions.
> 
> All they had to do was , come up with side stories, they had a internal person get some pictures taken with players , players always stop by and take pictures with them does not mean they know them or deal with them personally , ppl ask to take pictrues in hotel lobbies all the time
> 
> Becasue they could not really directly claim Pakistani batting collapsed (we know it happens all the time) they had to find a new excuse the noball issue
> 
> Well sadly Pakistan is teh worse team in Noballs and wides , so just 2-3 no balls is actually a great performance in Test match ?
> 
> We all wish that we only give 2-3 no balls





what is the gain for bookies by this scandal??
will they get their money back???

Its the stupid theory i have ever heard.!!!


----------



## SpArK

*Cash recovered from Pakistani players' hotel rooms: Reports*


Published: Monday, Aug 30, 2010, 8:41 IST | Updated: Monday, Aug 30, 2010, 10:39 IST 
Place: London | Agency: PTI


*Cash exceeding their daily allowance* was recovered from the hotel rooms of the Pakistani cricketers implicated in the "spot fixing" scandal during a raid conducted by the Scotland Yard in London.

"Mr (Yawar) Saeed received a phone call at the team's hotel in Swiss Cottage, north London, at about 7.30pm telling him that two police officers were waiting to see him. Police spent two hours searching rooms, including that of Mr Butt and several players, before *confiscating the phones of the captain and Aamer and Asif,*" a report in the The Independent said.

*"Officers also found large numbers of bank notes in the rooms of unnamed players which exceeded the daily maintenance payment made to the cricketers by their employers. It is not known if these bank notes relate to the allegations,"* it said.

The Scotland Yard detectives yesterday visited the Pakistan dressing room immediately after the third day's play in the fourth Test against England to question the players after the sting operation exposed 'spot-fixing' and the alleged nexus between the players and bookies.

The police also questioned Mazhar Majeed, a 35-year-old agent, about allegations that he accepted &#163;150,000 in cash from undercover News of the World reporters posing asa gambling syndicate. He was bailed out without any charge last night.

*Detectives took statements from skipper Salman Butt, bowlers Mohammad Aamer and Mohammad Asif, and wicketkeeper Kamran Akmal* after Majeed was seen on film to give precise details of when three "no-balls" would be delivered by Aamer and Asif during the Test match at Lord's that ended yesterday.


----------



## Awesome

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> This is what happed
> 
> Bookies Gang , was betting , they bet in 40-50 million dollars on Pakistan winnning , and they were giving odds of 40:1 to anyone who would go with England to win , so some ppl bet that England would win.
> 
> And oddly England won, so now bookies lost 100 million+
> 
> Seeing that they are going to get bankrupt , they come up with this interesting story that Pakistani team was cheating
> 
> See its a beautiful excuse to cancel the match ....that would mean the match will be 'no contest' and the bookies will not lose 100+ millions.
> 
> All they had to do was , come up with side stories, they had a internal person get some pictures taken with players , players always stop by and take pictures with them does not mean they know them or deal with them personally , ppl ask to take pictrues in hotel lobbies all the time
> 
> Becasue they could not really directly claim Pakistani batting collapsed (we know it happens all the time) they had to find a new excuse the noball issue
> 
> Well sadly Pakistan is teh worse team in Noballs and wides , so just 2-3 no balls is actually a great performance in Test match ?
> 
> We all wish that we only give 2-3 no balls
> 
> 
> ALL CASINOS, BOOKIES CRY foul , and cheating when they LOSE big money !!!
> 
> 
> Pakistan was 500&#37; favourite to win at 107-7 england , and obviously bookies were offering GREAT odds and probbly alot of PPL bet on england and now bookies are loosing so they are hoping not to pay
> 
> As for Ms Veena Malik , that is just case of hurt women trying to 'get even' AURAT ka inteqaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam


How did they make Mazhar Majeed accept money?

How did they make Amir and Asif bowl no balls at the specified moments?


----------



## AliFarooq



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

BENNY said:


> *Cash recovered from Pakistani players' hotel rooms: Reports*
> 
> 
> Published: Monday, Aug 30, 2010, 8:41 IST | Updated: Monday, Aug 30, 2010, 10:39 IST
> Place: London | Agency: PTI
> 
> 
> *Cash exceeding their daily allowance* was recovered from the hotel rooms of the Pakistani cricketers implicated in the "spot fixing" scandal during a raid conducted by the Scotland Yard in London.
> 
> "Mr (Yawar) Saeed received a phone call at the team's hotel in Swiss Cottage, north London, at about 7.30pm telling him that two police officers were waiting to see him. Police spent two hours searching rooms, including that of Mr Butt and several players, before *confiscating the phones of the captain and Aamer and Asif,*" a report in the The Independent said.
> 
> *"Officers also found large numbers of bank notes in the rooms of unnamed players which exceeded the daily maintenance payment made to the cricketers by their employers. It is not known if these bank notes relate to the allegations,"* it said.
> 
> The Scotland Yard detectives yesterday visited the Pakistan dressing room immediately after the third day's play in the fourth Test against England to question the players after the sting operation exposed 'spot-fixing' and the alleged nexus between the players and bookies.
> 
> The police also questioned Mazhar Majeed, a 35-year-old agent, about allegations that he accepted £150,000 in cash from undercover News of the World reporters posing asa gambling syndicate. He was bailed out without any charge last night.
> 
> *Detectives took statements from skipper Salman Butt, bowlers Mohammad Aamer and Mohammad Asif, and wicketkeeper Kamran Akmal* after Majeed was seen on film to give precise details of when three "no-balls" would be delivered by Aamer and Asif during the Test match at Lord's that ended yesterday.



Don't go on media reports! 
In 2007 world cup their were same reports that Pakistani players killed their own coach! And when this was proved non-sense, not even single newspapers or TV channel appologised Pakistani players for playing with their respect.


----------



## forcetrip

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> This is what happed
> 
> Bookies Gang , was betting , they bet in 40-50 million dollars on Pakistan winnning , and they were giving odds of 40:1 to anyone who would go with England to win , so some ppl bet that England would win.
> 
> And oddly England won, so now bookies lost 100 million+



Really?? thats what happens in the world of gambling? 40:1 odds? what movie is this? First lets get the facts.

1. The newspaper contacted the police before the match and investigations had started using the video as evidence. That is a fact, no denying it. 

2. After fact number 1 if you still think you need fact number 2 then God has given you super strength and perseverance against all facts and proofs with "ignorance is bliss".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AliFarooq

Its a set up, nothing more.

If they can have hidden cameras, in the room and the car, they can easily take a hidden camera here, 






record what they are talking about.

Secondly the video they mention wahab riaz and umer amin, where did they come from??

Thirdly what happened to the 150,000 pounds?, did they just disappear.


----------



## AliFarooq

Its a set up, nothing more.

If they can have hidden cameras, in the room and the car, they can easily take a hidden camera here, 






record what they are talking about.

Secondly the video they mention wahab riaz and umer amin, where did they come from??

Thirdly what happened to the 150,000 pounds?, did they just disappear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kugga

Asim Aquil said:


> How did they make Mazhar Majeed accept money?
> 
> *How did they make Amir and Asif bowl no balls at the specified moments?*



This is not stil proven whether the video in which mazhar majeed talks about No Balls was made before the No balls being bowled or after that...


----------



## forcetrip

kugga said:


> This is not stil proven whether the video in which mazhar majeed talks about No Balls was made before the No balls being bowled or after that...



I would like for you to pray for God to give me strength and perseverance over factual evidence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

AliFarooq said:


>



Nah! Doesn't look like PS to me!


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

forcetrip said:


> Really?? thats what happens in the world of gambling? 40:1 odds? what movie is this? First lets get the facts.
> 
> 1. The newspaper contacted the police before the match and investigations had started using the video as evidence. That is a fact, no denying it.
> 
> 2. After fact number 1 if you still think you need fact number 2 then God has given you super strength and perseverance against all facts and proofs with "ignorance is bliss".




40:1 betting odds happen more frequently than you think. An acquaintance of mine told me that he won 1000 dollars for betting 20 dollars on Australia for this match : 2nd Semi-Final: Australia v Pakistan at Gros Islet, May 14, 2010 | Cricket Scorecard | Cricinfo.com That's 1:50. Very few people expected Aus to win.

Your facts ... yes, all these conspiracy theorists are idiots!


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

In My opinion the Below Video Tells us truth ..


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Part 2


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

*Former Pakistan coach, Geoff Lawson has expressed sympathy for Amir.

"For me, it would be a great tragedy if a young man such as Amir, a shining light of hope, has been led astray, Pakistan's socio-economic situation needed to be taken into account before rushing in to judge the alleged actions of its cricketers."

"We must remember that we are judging these guys by the standards of our own country, when their situations are vastly different, The first time I met Mohammad Amir was when he was 16, coming to an Under-19s camp. He comes from a small village near the Swat valley and was delayed by three hours because the Taliban had closed the highway. That doesn't happen in this country."

"We should consider that a cricketer might not be thinking of personal gain but of getting money to buy a generator for his village because they don't have electricity."

"The Pakistan Cricket Board chairman Ijaz Butt is not a leader, he should not have the job, he is incapable." *

Read full story - Mohammad Amir earns sympathy amid scandal


----------



## Jazzbot

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> In My opinion the Below Video Tells us truth ..
> 
> 
> YouTube - Point Blank 30/08/10 1



watch at around 8:30, this nerd Dasti is busted by Lukman..


----------



## subject17

I've really lost hope for cricket. The advent of T20, IPL and now this scam.

The last nail for the beloved game. Good bye cricket, we miss you.


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

Bro download 'Atonement (2007)', awesome movie, it will answer following question - How old do you have to be to know the difference between right and wrong?

"There are soldiers of 18, old enough to be left to die by the side of the road".



Jackdaws said:


> If you are freaking 18 yrs old, you will obviously listen to what your seniors have to say. As if a kid can stand up to guys who have been playing for years and say - "No - this is wrong".* I doubt an 18 yr old can distinguish between right and wrong in such an environment.* Sad.


----------



## Hyde

I feel sorry for Michael Holding - He was about to cry


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

True, few matches, anual income too low. Heck they can't even afford 2-3 kanal kothi/bunglow in TIER-1 city.



WebMaster said:


> That much money is nothing bro. Its nothing.


----------



## ghamai

in our most crucial times the only good news we used to hear was regarding our cricket team. the nation used to cheers up again, faces used to smile again, youngsters were hoping for a better tomorrow again. but I think scandal has broken quiet some hearts 'n disappointment some very loyal cricket fans. I thought it was another lie when I newly heard of this, but I now understand that 'cuz of such ill 'n disloyal people who happen to be Pakistanis, the entire world sees our nation as cheats 'n corrupted! btw, its amazing to how enthausiastic the Indian members 're about this news lol.


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

*BENNY -*



> June 8, 2000: Gibbs confesses he had accepted an offer from his former captain to make less than 20 runs in an ODI in India earlier in the year in exchange for $15,000.



Gibbs was meant to get out for less than 20 but ended up scoring 74. There was a missed stumping on 20, dropped by Kumble and Tendulkar on 31 and 53. He tried his level best. 

Cricinfo - "Gibbs made the Indians pay for two fielding lapses by Kumble and Tendulkar, which let him off the hook at 31 and 53"

Naive Gibbs.


----------



## HAIDER

Watch it....and M Asif ka bara bara laag gae...his career is ruined...


----------



## JanjaWeed

check this out guys. chilling!!

'Pakistan board officials slaves to betting mafia' - Top Stories - Cricket - Sports - The Times of India

i know, not many here in this forum are fond of this source. then again worth pondering.


----------



## Awesome

We're hearing news that the video was made after the fact (the three no balls). If that's true then this is a sinister plan against our players.

It has to be noted that Mazhar Majeed's top gambling clients are all Indian, he's married to an Indian as well.

I think first things first, someone should prove beyond the shadow of a doubt that the video was made before the fact.


----------



## HAIDER

StreetHawk said:


> check this out guys. chilling!!
> 
> 'Pakistan board officials slaves to betting mafia' - Top Stories - Cricket - Sports - The Times of India
> 
> i know, not many here in this forum are fond of this source. then again worth pondering.


Watch all videos above, Times of India is not telling something new. They are endorsing Pakistani media reports.


----------



## Awesome

Why is Mazhar Majeed out on bail so easily? Who posted the bail and how much was it?

The entire foundation of the allegation is based upon the three no balls. If the video was made after they occurred, then this is a set up.


----------



## Dr sim

I doubt a newspaper like *news&world* will go to that extent.I mean why will do it to just Pakistan?


----------



## SMC

The news isn't bogus. These guys look guilty plus the fact that they keep playing players from their group again and again points to their guilt. Zulqarnain being sent back, Umar Amin getting 4 games, their work against YK, the words of Majeed himself about YK and Afridi suggest this guys have been caught with their pants down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nahraf

Cricket is colonial, very expensive and time consuming sport. It is not suitable for Pakistan as we have warm/hot climate instead it is more suited to cool and cloudy England. It is about time Pakistanis switch to Football and join the rest of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## compak

It's really unfortunate that a time when all concentrating should be on flood relief activities we are discussing these idiots who brought shame to our nation and great sports.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Asim Aquil said:


> Why is Mazhar Majeed out on bail so easily? Who posted the bail and how much was it?
> 
> The entire foundation of the allegation is based upon the three no balls. If the video was made after they occurred, then this is a set up.



it's quite possible that he made a deal with the cops. maybe he agreed to provide them with the full info & there is no point in holding him back once they had all the info. just got to wait and see if he is going to be charged with any offence!


----------



## compak

Asim Aquil said:


> We're hearing news that the video was made after the fact (the three no balls). If that's true then this is a sinister plan against our players.
> 
> It has to be noted that Mazhar Majeed's top gambling clients are all Indian, he's married to an Indian as well.
> 
> I think first things first, someone should prove beyond the shadow of a doubt that the video was made before the fact.



Bail is not the big issue .... The investigation is still continuing. In England, you cannot hold someone on such an offence for more than 24 hours and you have to give them either bail or if the offence is quite serious such as murder, terrorism etc., they ask the magistrate/judge for more time. The bail does not mean the guy is not guilty ... Remember in western world, when you go to the court, you have to have a solid case with clear evidence and these type of investigations take some time. We have to wait and see what happens in the next few days as things unfold.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Dr sim said:


> I doubt a newspaper like *news&world* will go to that extent.I mean why will do it to just Pakistan?



NOTW has no love or hate for anybody. they do this to anyone and everyone. matter of fact, it's mostly the british at the recieving end of these guys. these guys do not spare anyone. wether it's the government or the royal family & most of the time they are proved right!!


----------



## desiman

Asim Aquil said:


> Why is Mazhar Majeed out on bail so easily? Who posted the bail and how much was it?
> 
> The entire foundation of the allegation is based upon the three no balls. If the video was made after they occurred, then this is a set up.



its not a set up, no newspaper will take such a big risk, stop trying to push conspiracy theories into this, the proofs are obvious and in front of you. PCB's reactions and the players faces tells all. Amer, Asif and company's career are almost over, the ICC has made it clear, no one will be spared.


----------



## Always Neutral

Asim Aquil said:


> Why is Mazhar Majeed out on bail so easily? Who posted the bail and how much was it?
> 
> The entire foundation of the allegation is based upon the three no balls. If the video was made after they occurred, then this is a set up.



*Cant believe even AA a learned guy like you is in denial and clinging to straws to avoid drowning. Some facts for all of you.*

*Given Bail without Charges *: The UK law allows a person not involved in evidence tampering or terrorism to be held only for 24 hours for interrogation after which the Police itself can give him bail without going to the judge. Majeed is wanted for fraud only. Furthermore he will have bail restrictions like GPS tagging, reporting to the Police station once a week, surrendering all travel documents, giving surety, even being confined to his house with a electronic tag programmed in such a way that if he removes or moves even a meter outside his house the alarm will go off and his bail will be cancelled. Sorry we are not like Pakistan or India where you can keep a person for 20 years without a trial.

As regards the other posters who are in denial

1. Mr. Majeed aka Fix It, is not a bookie but the Brand/PR Manager of these cricketers though he has connections with bookies since he control the players. He has travelled and partied with them even in Australia.

2. He is Pakistani origin so lay off UK trying to get rid of Ameer theory. Infact UK has arrested him while the PCB allowed him free access without checking his credentials.

3. The Mets here have investigated sitting members of Parliament like the famous author J. Archer and put him in jail what are few Pakistani cricketers to them. The Mets do not work for the ECB.

4. The News of the World has exposed even Prince Andrewss wife asking for GBP 500,000 as a bribe to become friends with the Prince SUCCESSFULLY. Please read the below link and get out of your conspiracy cave.

Duchess of York Sarah Ferguson plots to sell access to Prince Andrew | News Of The World

5. They did the same with Prince Edward' wife again SUCCESSFULLY. Please read again

Sophie resigns after 'Royal' PR scandal - CTV News

When they are so good at it with people who are rich and protected by advisors and bodyguards and virtually very private, poor GREEDY Pakistani boys will be child play.

6. They have only published a third of the story. It is common knowledge that they gave these tapes two days before the test to the Met and also noted the bank note nos. before giving to Majeed. If these notes are found on those boys then you may not find a cave to hide in.

Lastly MET ( Scotland Yard) cannot press charges, they can only collect evidence which they doing and after feeling that they have the evidence, they must to send it to CPS who decides whether to press charges or not. Many times CPS over rules the MET and drops the charges.

Lets not rush to judgement one way or the other as we would not like rotten eggs on our faces like in the case of Ajmal Kasab.

On a lighter side does anyone know if the famous Zahid Hamid or Mr Mir have given their take on this incidents.

Regards to All,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## desiman

Asim Aquil said:


> Why is Mazhar Majeed out on bail so easily? Who posted the bail and how much was it?
> 
> The entire foundation of the allegation is based upon the three no balls. If the video was made after they occurred, then this is a set up.



did you know Mazhar Majeed is a millionaire himself and lives in a huge house in upper England, im sure he has enough money to post his bail, the RAW dint do it lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark Angel

*Its sad that such talents would not play in world cup pakistans chances are slim after this whole fiasco*


----------



## Speaker

Asim Aquil said:


> We're hearing news that the video was made after the fact (the three no balls).



Can you post some links or videos of this news? If proven to be true, this would be one of the biggest conspiracies in cricket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Its a common British/Australian mentality when they meet a resistant Pakistani Team they resort to the SIDESHOW gimicks



Why only Pakistani teams? India won a series there last year, why no controversy there? Oh i forget, the world is out to get Pakistan!

I'm not really surprised to see conspiracy theories cropping up already, its now the standard operating procedure for everything inconvenient!


----------



## alibaz

fateh71 said:


> Why only Pakistani teams? India won a series there last year, why no controversy there? Oh i forget, the world is out to get Pakistan!
> 
> I'm not really surprised to see conspiracy theories cropping up already, its now the standard operating procedure for everything inconvenient!



They dare not doing it with India since over 80&#37; finances for ICC come from India. If no finances from India, ICC will go bankrupt. 

Its not only Pakistan, Lankans also had their share

However in this case I dont like to defend Pakistani players, if they are proved guilty, they should be made example for everyone


----------



## Al-zakir

Can you guys scrape their citizenship? How low theses guy can go? Please do something.


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

*Picture says a 1000 words, ECB chairmen Giles Clarke, Says it all really.*


----------



## alibaz

Al-zakir said:


> Can you guys scrape their citizenship? How low theses guy can go? Please do something.



How can one do that, they can be punished for whatever they did.


----------



## Usama86

There you go.. this story was already touched my Majid bhatti for Jang news paper. This is no contoversy or a plane by NOTW to defame Pakistan. This was on the cards and people with eyes and ears open knew what was coming.

YouTube - aaj kamran khan ke saath 30 aug 2010 - part 1!


----------



## Awesome

Yaar, I've asked a simple question. Was the video shot before or after the actual no balls? Any evidence of stating that it was shot before the no balls?

Anything other than the word of NOTW or the word of the implicated MM?

You guys are talking about "Oh it's written on their faces", this n that. Who cares, legality says the burden of proof is upon the accuser. I'm one of the people who support actual jail time and not just life bans on the guilty, but proper due diligence should be shown against their cases and not lynch justice with pitch forks and flaming torches.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Asim Aquil said:


> Yaar, I've asked a simple question. Was the video shot before or after the actual no balls? Any evidence of stating that it was shot before the no balls?
> 
> Anything other than the word of NOTW or the word of the implicated MM?
> 
> You guys are talking about "Oh it's written on their faces", this n that. Who cares, legality says the burden of proof is upon the accuser. I'm one of the people who support actual jail time and not just life bans on the guilty, but proper due diligence should be shown against their cases and not lynch justice with pitch forks and flaming torches.



You're right Asim,
The video itself will have least important when it comes to evidence. It is not sufficient evidence to prove someone as guilty. Luckily the case is in UK where video evidences are usually not regarded as true. My uncle's shop was once robbed in East London and we showed the CCTV footage to the police while the thieves were rubbing-off the shop but they replied saying this is not a sufficient evidence and we are accepting it only as a supportive evidence only that the following peoples shown in the footage are the culprits. The real evidence for us is going to be the finger prints we are taking from here and the relevant evidences collected from here....

The video itself can be regarded as false and could be a conspiracy by anybody. It is not hard to stand any Mr Mazhar Mujeeb and record his interview just after the match has been taken place. This video itself is not going to be the only proof the police is going to rely upon. If that is what they have so far, trust me all the players will be released without any charges.

Problem is, it is so convincing that I am willing to believe them as guilty until proven innocent by the British courts which is looking highly unlikely. I heard they found Cash in one of the players room and that is what is going to kill the whole scenario. It is so disheartening to see our players are amidst yet another match fixing scandal and would believe the newspaper until the court rules out otherwise


----------



## compak

*Imran Khan fears for cricket in Pakistan*
By Shahid Hashmi (AFP)  8 hours ago
KARACHI  Pakistan cricket great Imran Khan on Monday said the sport was headed for crisis with the careers of top players in jeopardy over their alleged involvement in a gambling scam.
Seven members of the Pakistan team are facing a police investigation over claims they colluded with a middleman in a the scam during their England tour, in a sting by a British Sunday tabloid.
The scandal has cast a pall over the national sport, which has been dogged by "fixing" allegations since the 1990s as well as charges of ball-tampering.
The News of the World said it paid fixer Mazhar Majeed 150,000 pounds (230,000 dollars) for advance details of three no-balls by bowlers Mohammad Aamer and Mohammad Asif in the fourth and final Test between Pakistan and England.
"I hope that it?s not true," Khan told AFP. "If, God forbid, it turns out to be true then it will be the biggest setback for Pakistan cricket and, probably, end the careers of the two best bowlers in the world," he said.
"To me Aamer is potentially the best young talent in the world and I feel sad for him."
Pakistan's government has launched an investigation into the claims while British detectives have questioned the Pakistani players and released on bail the alleged middleman, 35-year-old bookmaker Majeed.
But the allegations alone have hit morale hard in Pakistan, which is reeling from devastating floods that have affected 17 million Pakistanis over the past month.
"I think demoralisation has reached the point of extreme in the last two days. The general feeling is that it's one thing after another," said Khan, a former captain of Pakistan and swashbuckling all-rounder.
"First we were called a terrorist country because a dictator pulled us into someone else?s war," said cricketer-turned-politician Khan, referring to former leader General Pervez Musharraf and the US-led war in Afghanistan.
"Then there were the floods which have left millions of people homeless... and suddenly this cricket controversy comes up. This has shattered everyone in Pakistan."
Khan said the lack of good role models for the country's youth was a problem, but said he felt sorry for accused captain Salman Butt.
"Butt obviously looked like a bright captain, and if he is ousted then it will create another captaincy crisis for the team," said Khan, following the removal of previous skipper Younis Khan.
The scandal follows an investigation by the International Cricket Council into Pakistan's loss in Sydney earlier this year, when wicket-keeper Kamran Akmal dropped four catches.
"(Fans) will always be in two minds whether a defeat is genuine or not... so this will put players under huge mental pressure," said Khan.


----------



## Bang Galore

Asim Aquil said:


> We're hearing news that the video was made after the fact (the three no balls).* If that's true then this is a sinister plan against our players.
> *



You know, you are going to be hearing a lot of stuff over the next few days. How the Indians having flooded Pakistan are now conspiring to bring a bad name to the clean images of Pakistani players & the like. There will no doubt be plenty of takers for that argument in Pakistan. When have the facts ever stopped a nice conspiracy theory from gaining traction?



> It has to be noted that Mazhar Majeed's top gambling clients are all Indian, he's married to an Indian as well.



Must be a RAW conspiracy then with some help from Mossad & the CIA.
If Mazhar Majeed's gambling contacts are all Indians, then it follows that he is serving up some information that is of use to them. I don't think Indian gambling syndicates would be willing to pay huge money for information about no balls the day after the event. For that, a newspaper would suffice, wouldn't it?



Asim Aquil said:


> I think first things first, someone should prove beyond the shadow of a doubt that the video was made before the fact.





Asim Aquil said:


> *The entire foundation of the allegation is based upon the three no balls. If the video was made after they occurred, then this is a set up.*



Others have already made the point about the bail & police custody. I have this to add on the theory that the video was made after the fact: U.K. has one of the toughest libel laws in the world. NOTW would be history if they did anything like that. The fact that they have been doing stings like this for years & are still around would indicate that the management there is not completely out of their heads to make up this story.


----------



## Xeeshan

And i want to raise a question about a super-nut "papeety k munh jaisa urf sania mirza india waly" has gone with the wind. The biggest bokkie of these all, is no where in this whole fiasco.

Before this scandal had unfolded, we use to rate him the dirtiest "juwari" in Pakistani team. Now he like a true professional is nowhere in the scene, but only these inexperienced have been found guilty.


----------



## Super Falcon

Kamran Akmal is sure a fixer with his perfomances and he is have hand behind him of someone very big his perfomances are rubish even a baby boy can take those catches remember his runout in sydney test it was unimagible hope he should be kicked out for ever kamran akmal is a fixer for sure salman butt was a big mistake 



Ijaz Butt
Yawar Saeed 
Salman Butt
Kamran Akmal
Mohammad Asif
Mohammad amer

should be kicked out 

akmal and butt should have been life ban's

still we have big probleums raza rabbani is a probleum it is becoz of him happened yawar saeed has relation ship from him


so take out him from govt as well

yaawar saeed never been made manager again kamran akmal suffered us alot make sure he suffer same as pak cricket did


----------



## Hyde

Xeeshan said:


> And i want to raise a question about a super-nut "papeety k munh jaisa urf sania mirza india waly" has gone with the wind. The biggest bokkie of these all, is no where in this whole fiasco.
> 
> Before this scandal had unfolded, we use to rate him the dirtiest "juwari" in Pakistani team. Now he like a true professional is nowhere in the scene, but only these inexperienced have been found guilty.



personal clashes or hard feelings aside,
Was there any moment when Shoaib Malik was really trapped in match fixing scandal? He was once accused by unreliable source which later on removed his name and replaced with Kamran Akmal.

Malik could be another Jawari (match-fixer) i ain't defending him, but his track record so far is crystal clear.


----------



## MastanKhan

Hi,

I am just being a late comer to the show----. What a fiasco and failure of the management. That is what is written all over it---a pakistani management failure a la pakistan.

So--seemingly a crime has been committed---no ball----it is not a felony offence----it is like an infraction---not a match changing infraction---for M Amir and M Asif---at the moment.

Pakistan must start its own inquiry---pak must only give as much access of the pak players to british police as much access the brits would give to pak police if things were turned around.

Next thing---the players must be represented by an attorney all the time---they must not be interviewed by the police by themselves unless an attorney is present---.

Slaman Kamran etc may have committed a crime---but they are still pakistani citizens and pakistan needs to provide them tresource in a foreign country.

Now the situation maybe handled differently when they come back to pakistan.

The batsmen and the wicketkeeper can be easily replaced---but not the case of the two bowlers---they are our point men---even if they have committed cardinal sins---they need to be protected---remember Shane Warne---australia didnot throw their main man to the wolves---.

The bottomline---if the heads need to be chopped of the habitual criminals---then that should be done in pakistan and not in britain.

I think I should apply for the job of the team manager. What do you people say.

The batsmen can be corrupted---the wicketkeepr too---but the bowlers---specially strike bowlers not as much----they can be controlled.

These two bowlers are our best weapons---even though they might be tainted---there is no reason to discard them.


----------



## STD

I saw a Pakistani newspaper reporting that *Its an Indian conspiracy to disgrace Pakistan and Pakistan cricket*
For any wrong deed committed by Pakistan,are we the culprit,always?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

I think if we keep the emotions aside, this case is very weak despite the video evidences. I am unable to see them being held culprit on the basis of current evidences. The police must need to gather more proofs or they will be released from all charges very soon 

Thats probably one of the reason why PCB has not withdrawn these players from the ODI squad as the current scenario do not convict them as guilty.

Think logically from the eyes of the British Law and not by your emotions



MastanKhan said:


> I think I should apply for the job of the team manager. What do you people say.



Go for it Sir, I am standing behind you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119

STD said:


> I saw a Pakistani newspaper reporting that *Its an Indian conspiracy to disgrace Pakistan and Pakistan cricket*
> For any wrong deed committed by Pakistan,are we the culprit,always?



Share link with us or shut you mouth!


----------



## STD

WAQAS119 said:


> Share link with us or shut you mouth!





Pakistan's press on Monday said a match-fixing scandal involving top cricketers was an act of shameful betrayal for a flooded, terror-hit nation that worships the game.

National captain Salman Butt and two of the country's star bowlers should be sacked, said English-language daily The News, after they were quizzed by British detectives over the alleged gambling scam in a match against England.

"Our cricketers should have been ambassadors for us at this time, instead they have stabbed us in the back," the newspaper said in an editorial.

"The evidence appears conclusive and we are exposed to the world as cheats and frauds once again," it said, adding that the national sport faced "a very uncertain future".

"Perhaps the only way forward now is to literally start from scratch. Sack the lot, top to bottom. Anything less and the stink generated by these allegations will stick to us forever."

Pakistan's government has launched an investigation into the claim by a British Sunday tabloid that a middleman took money in return for exact details of no-balls in the Lord's Test match between England and Pakistan.

The News of the World said it paid £150 000 ($230 000) and that bowlers Mohammad Aamer and Mohammad Asif delivered no-balls at the exact points in the fourth Test that the middleman had indicated.

The allegations have caused uproar in Pakistan  already in crisis-mode as floods lay waste to large parts of the militant-riddled country  and shaken a sport that considers itself synonymous with fair play.

International matches in Pakistan have been on hold due to terrorism fears after the Sri Lankan team was attacked by militants last year.

The team has meanwhile been dogged by "fixing" allegations ever since the 1990s and also embroiled in ball-tampering.

There was rare cause for celebration when Pakistan beat England in the third Test, a victory that Butt dedicated to the millions affected by the country's worst-ever floods.

But the team went on to lose the fourth Test by a record margin, and the betting scandal has besmirched the Pakistani game once again.

Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani, announcing the government investigation, said the claims "have bowed our heads in shame" while President Asif Ali Zardari has expressed his disappointment.

Pakistan's best-selling newspaper, Daily Jang, said: "The whole nation is ashamed."

"Corruption has marred the country... and this is going on and on unabated. This latest cricket corruption case shows again the need for revising the whole system," it said in an editorial.

*But the country's second most popular newspaper, Daily Express, blamed an anti-Pakistan lobby in neighbouring India for the scandal.

"The match-fixing scandal is an Indian conspiracy against the Pakistan team," it said.

"The Indian bookmakers' lobby used Azhar and Mazhar Majeed (the alleged bookmakers at the centre of the scandal) to tarnish Pakistan's image and to derail the careers of (bowlers) Mohammad Aamer and Mohammad Asif," it said.*

Federal sports minister Ijaz Jakhrani promised that any players found guilty would be severely punished, while the Pakistan Cricket Board said it had had requested access to the ongoing investigation.

However, The Times in London pleaded for the cricketing world not to ostracise "a troubled nation".

"In a time when Pakistan is balanced on an existential knife-edge, cricket represents liberalism rather than extremism; international engagement rather than isolation; the celebration of graceful civilisation rather than the cold nihilism of tribal and religious strife," it said.

*iafrica.com | sport | today Team betrayed Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

Zaki said:


> I think if we keep the emotions aside, this case is very weak despite the video evidences. I am unable to see them being held culprit on the basis of current evidences. The police must need to gather more proofs or they will be released soon
> 
> Thats probably one of the reason why PCB has not withdrawn these players from the ODI squad as the current scenario do not hold them guilty.
> 
> Think logically from the eyes of the British Law and not by your emotions



My point exactly! 
They are not guilty yet but has been made so by media!
We should think logically! They are our people, our stars. Lots and lots of people are envious of them, and we have to keep this thing in mind!
I am not defending them but atleast untill they have been proved guilty we Pakistani should support them. 

P.S: Yawar Saeed, Ijaz Ahmad and Ijaz Butt must be kicked out of the scenario as soon as possible.


----------



## Hyde

STD said:


> *But the country's second most popular newspaper, Daily Express, blamed an anti-Pakistan lobby in neighbouring India for the scandal.
> 
> "The match-fixing scandal is an Indian conspiracy against the Pakistan team," it said.
> 
> "The Indian bookmakers' lobby used Azhar and Mazhar Majeed (the alleged bookmakers at the centre of the scandal) to tarnish Pakistan's image and to derail the careers of (bowlers) Mohammad Aamer and Mohammad Asif," it said.*



The source you are quoting is African............ so what can we say........ who will go n confirm from daily express? why not share a link from the daily express instead?


----------



## STD

WAQAS119 said:


> My point exactly!
> They are not guilty yet but has been made so by media!
> We should think logically! They are our people, our stars. Lots and lots of people are envious of them, and we have to keep this thing in mind!
> I am not defending them but atleast untill they have been proved guilty we Pakistani should support them.
> 
> P.S: Yawar Saeed, Ijaz Ahmad and Ijaz Butt must be kicked out of the scenario as soon as possible.



Not guilty?
The video in which the bookie fixed the no-ball timing,Mohd.Aamer bowling possibly the biggest no-ball ever and Salman Butt watching Aamers follow through after the ball,rather than the batsmen and the biggest proof is the video of News of the World,how did i forget that!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

@STD: Mazhar Majeed has himself said that he is part of Big Indian Network! 
DOn't you know that India and South Africa are home of world's biggest bookies' network?


----------



## STD

Zaki said:


> The source you are quoting is African............ so what can we say........ who will go n confirm from daily express? why not share a link from the daily express instead?



OMG,so now an african report is also biased?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

STD said:


> OMG,so now an african report is also biased?



have you come here for trolling only?


----------



## STD

WAQAS119 said:


> @STD: Mazhar Majeed has himself said that he is part of Big Indian Network!
> DOn't you know that India and South Africa are home of world's biggest bookies' network?



Arrey bhaiya,kabhi toh haar man liya karo!
Abhi bhi India ko blame karna hai?

The world has started to hate Pakistani cricketers,no one shook hands with them during the presentation ceremony,the Lords stadium was in a graveyard silence when Pakistani cricketers came on to the field.

Why don't you just accept it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

STD said:


> Not guilty?
> The video in which the bookie fixed the no-ball timing,Mohd.Aamer bowling possibly the biggest no-ball ever and Salman Butt watching Aamers follow through after the ball,rather than the batsmen and the biggest proof is the video of News of the World,how did i forget that!



Mr. Brain! For you it may be a evidence but for Court it is not.


----------



## STD

WAQAS119 said:


> Mr. Brain! For you it may be a evidence but for Court it is not.



Maybe your court wants the culprit to accept it itself!

What more can you ask for than a recorded video!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

STD said:


> Not guilty?
> The video in which the bookie fixed the no-ball timing,Mohd.Aamer bowling possibly the biggest no-ball ever and Salman Butt watching Aamers follow through after the ball,rather than the batsmen and the biggest proof is the video of News of the World,how did i forget that!



These are all supporting evidences in the eyes of the court. The real evidence is still missing from the stage!

Lets await for the court's decision for now


----------



## STD




----------



## Awesome

Now the latest argument that NOTW is above and beyond making this up, let me remind you that is a trashy tabloid and has been sued many times before for doing the same

News Of The World sued by Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt | WORLD SHOWBIZ



> The British Newspaper News Of The World is being sued by the Hollywood couple Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt for publishing inaccurate allegations about their relationship.
> 
> In a story published on 24 January, News Of The World revealed that the couple would separate and had agreed the division of assets and custody of their children.
> 
> The action comes following the publication by the News of the World of allegations that Jolie and / or Pitt had visited a divorce lawyer in December, and that an agreement had been reached between them regarding custody of their children and the dividing of their joint assets of &#163;205m. The newspaper added that the agreement had been signed last month and that the separation would occur imminently.
> 
> However, Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt&#8217;s lawyer, Keith Schilling, called the &#8220;widely republished&#8221; allegations &#8220;false and intrusive&#8221; and the paper had failed to meet &#8220;reasonable demands&#8221; for an apology.



It is extremely simple. Either get a confession from Pakistani players (which is very possible too) or show me the credibility of the best evidence you have against them.

Btw, the thing that it was all a set up has been published by Express News

http://www.express.com.pk/epaper/Po...81&Issue=NP_ISB&Date=20100830&sms_ss=facebook

and the argument that the video has to be 1) published for world view 2) proven as accurate based on its time of recording and 3) Investigate the Indian link who Mazhar Majeed admits were his top financiers 4) where did the 150,000 pounds go?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

^^ every breaking news channels has been sued now and then even the biggies.

The silenece of the people involved already suggests that there is something fishy, otherwise one would have outrightededly denied any involvement and cried it as an allegations.

Most of the prominent players have acknowledged the issue in the international level. Its now upto the formers as to when they can accept this reality.


----------



## WAQAS119

PCB has also decided to sue 'The News Of the World' Newspaper, as has been reported by Dunya TV.

And the silence, Benny is talkin about, may be due to inability and incompetance of managment of PCB. But finally a positive step by PCB.


----------



## Awesome

Very easily after a big no ball by Amir they could've gone and recorded a video about all the spot fixing.

The NOTW has lied previously for a story. Its a paper with a very shoddy reputation.

The main target seems to be Mohammad Amir right after his fastest 50 wickets streak in 10 matches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

^Many are envious of Amir and Asif Combo. ^^^This is a possibility.


----------



## Awesome

Another exaggeration by NOTW. 



> KARACHI: Pakistan's former captain Younis Khan has sent a legal notice to the British tabloid which had alleged that he had also signed brothers Mazhar and Azhar Majeed, who act as agents for several Pakistani cricketers.
> 
> Reliable sources close to Younis said, the former captain instructed his lawyer, Ahmed Qayyum to issue the notice to 'News of the World' for publishing a report which said that Azhar and Mazhar were the agents of Younis.
> 
> The source said Younis was one of the few Pakistani players who had refused to sign Azhar and Majeed as agents for them in England.
> 
> M azhar Majeed is at the centre of a new match-fixing scandal and was arrested and later released on bail for trying to defraud bookmakers.
> 
> Mazhar claimed that he had paid bribes to some Pakistani players, including captain Salman Butt, for spot-fixing in the fourth Test against England at Lord's.
> 
> Mazhar's claims have set off a major investigation by the ICC and the Scotland Yard into fixing allegations.
> 
> "Yes the notice has been sent and in it Younis has demanded that the newspaper publish a denial and also pay damages of $10,000 pounds towards the flood relief fund for the millions of Pakistanis displaced by the floods," the source said.
> 
> "The brothers approached Pakistani players to sign them on during the 2006 tour and Younis refused," the source added.
> 
> The brothers are believed to have formalised their relations with members of the Pakistan squad on the 2006 tour and, though it remains unclear whether any official agreement was signed, over a number of years Azhar and Mazhar have handled various sponsorship and marketing contracts for the players in the UK.
> 
> Younis stepped down as captain of the Pakistan side last November after an ODI series loss to New Zealand, claiming that he no longer had control over his players.
> 
> He was called up for the ODI series in Australia where he played under Mohammad Yousuf's leadership. Soon after the series he was punished by a PCB inquiry committee which ruled that he would not be picked for future Pakistan squads for an indefinite period of time.
> 
> Younis appealed against the decision when it was referred back to the PCB by a tribunal. It has remained there, however, reportedly due to personal differences between PCB chairman Ejaz Butt and Younis.
> 
> Despite calls by a number of ex-players, Younis has not returned either to the Test or ODI side since the Australia series.
> 
> Read more: Younis sends notice to News of the World over Majeed connection - Top Stories - Cricket - Sports - The Times of India Younis sends notice to News of the World over Majeed connection - Top Stories - Cricket - Sports - The Times of India


----------



## Rain

Three payers will be suspended by PCB today as per Geo news, these are Salman, Asif and Aamer.
Seems that PCB is getting somewhat convinced of their involvement.


----------



## SpArK

WAQAS119 said:


> PCB has also decided to sue 'The News Of the World' Newspaper, as has been reported by Dunya TV.
> 
> And the silence, Benny is talkin about, may be due to inability and incompetance of managment of PCB. But finally a positive step by PCB.



PCB has already issued statements like the guilty will be punished .. etc etc..
If it was all false there was no point in releasing statements earlier.

Using Scotland-yard to pin down Aamer seems to be a bad/big argument.

Btwn will Veena Malik be also sued?


----------



## lionheart1

Zaki said:


> These are all supporting evidences in the eyes of the court. The real evidence is still missing from the stage!
> 
> Lets await for the court's decision for now



your former cricketer r.raja who is also commentator he tell it a watertight case.and the crime has been done in uk not in pak so you cant to any thing. if the case is proven pakistan cricket will be ban for atleast 1 year.


----------



## Hyde

lionheart1 said:


> your former cricketer r.raja who is also commentator he tell it a watertight case.and the crime has been done in uk not in pak so you cant to any thing. if the case is proven pakistan cricket will be ban for atleast 1 year.


Well you know nothing about the legal procedure and Pakistan cricket will not be banned but the players itself....... and that too for the rest of their lives

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

BENNY said:


> PCB has already issued statements like the guilty will be punished .. etc etc..
> If it was all false there was no point in releasing statements earlier.
> 
> Using Scotland-yard to pin down Aamer seems to be a bad/big argument.
> 
> Btwn will Veena Malik be also sued?



No one is denying the possibility of Spot Fixing. May be PCB's statement was to relieve pressure and to show world that they will cooperate.

As far as Veena Malik is concerned! It was a personal matter between Asif And Veena, which was made public by Veena Malik. Can't say anything about that.


----------



## FlyingEagle

The criminals should be punished. Bad about Aamir. He's one of the outstanding bowlers..................missed by PCT.

Regards,
FE
Hamaisha Kush Raho


----------



## kugga

FlyingEagle said:


> The ciminals should be punished. Bad about Aamir. He's one of the outstanding bowlers..................*missed by PCT.*
> Regards,
> FE
> Hamaisha Kush Raho



and wats PCT ??


----------



## Trichy

i cant believe a young talant lik M.Amir is involed in it..the next W. Akram of world cricket spoils his name and headfalls their country men...Seniors are not @ rite with I Butt...


----------



## rafay321

There is one way to debunk this entire fiasco. 

Mazhar Majeed (MM) knows the player as their Marketing agent helping them get Ads and sponsorships since 2006 already confirmed by Yawar Saeed the team manager. 

So here it goes.

1- NOTW hires MM to do this entire scandal for a huge sum of money. 
2- MM shoots all these videos with NOTW. 
3- MM goes on to meet the Pakistani players in the capacity of Marketing agent and NOTW takes the pictures. 
4- NOTW strikes with the fake videos and "real" pictures. Bang!

There are few other points

1- Euoropean media hates Pak team and its talent specially after Butt favored Aussies.
2- There was a good chance of Pakistan beating England in 4th test.
3- NOTW has made huge amount of $$ from this story. 
4- Pak cricket is again in trouble with the world's best bowling attack in controversy. 
5-The way bookie opened up and made all the disturbing allegations. It didnt take him much time to say all the wrong things (he was paid to say?)
6- He is now released on Bail.
7- He will now move to some unknown European country with his $$ and goes underground till this is over. 


Now here is what makes me think otherwise
1-Body language of the players said it all, they never denied it explicitly. 
2-Sydney test, t20 semi, Lords 4th test looks too impossible to loose. 
3-There has been allegations of match fixing since past 4 years.
4-The sudden resignation of afridi and younis' non inclusion in the team (both being honest saying no to fixing). 
5- The character of Ijaz butt and Mr 10&#37; is too corrupt. 


Right now i am 50/50. In any case MM is a ****** and then its either NOTW or Pak team that's the culprit. I am not accusing pak team but don't have faith in them either.

Either way PCB is too weak to defend its players IF they are innocent. The only hope is an independent investigation by Scotland Yard and ICC.

If PCB takes action against the player it would just mean that the players have admitted their crime or PCB officials were also involved and they put it all on the players or may be they are all innocent and PCB is just too weak. 

Either way we will never know the real truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FlyingEagle

kugga said:


> and wats PCT ??



Pakistan Cricket Team 

Regards,
FE
Hamaisha Kush raho


----------



## STD

Well,to say the least,its shocking to see some Pakistani's denying their team being involved in match fixing.
There have been protests in Pakistan as well,its just to save Pakistan Team's drowning respect,that they are neglecting the truth and being ignorant.

Pakistani members here are standing against the entire world,world knows the truth!
*Why were the Pakistani cricket team members,shying away hiding their faces in their coach*?


----------



## rafay321

STD said:


> Well,to say the least,its shocking to see some Pakistani's denying their team being involved in match fixing.
> There have been protests in Pakistan as well,its just to save Pakistan Team's drowning respect,that they are neglecting the truth and being ignorant.
> 
> Pakistani members here are standing against the entire world,world knows the truth!
> *Why were the Pakistani cricket team members,shying away hiding their faces in their coach*?



No one is denying anything. We are keeping an open mind. I don't trust the timing of that no ball prediction video neither do i trust the players. 

However, it seems like the chances of Pak players being innocent is shrinking day by day. More and more evidence is coming out against them.


----------



## Pukhtoon

BENNY said:


> PCB has already issued statements like the guilty will be punished .. etc etc..
> If it was all false there was no point in releasing statements earlier.
> 
> Using Scotland-yard to pin down Aamer seems to be a bad/big argument.
> 
> Btwn will Veena Malik be also sued?



About Veena Malik .

Veena Malik and Meera agar yeh dono ABE ZAM ZAM se b naha kar aa jayein tab b in ka koi yaqeen nahi kartha 

Coz log jante hain what type of girls they are

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pukhtoon

YouTube - Pakistan Match Fixing Scandal in England test match Cricket


1st: MM itna andha hai keh woh samne lage hoi camere ko nahi dekh sakta .aur koi bata sakta hai keh what ype of camera that was ?
Cam se tu laghta hai keh aik jaga par laga hua hai that means MM us Reporter keh haan aya hai Jab keh aik Proffesional aadmi khabi kisi aur keh haan dealing nahi kartha 


2nd: 3:45 par itne ziada paise kiss cheez keh de raha hai yeh reporter us ko Baat tu I think 10 hazar pound ki hoi thi na ? No ball keh liye ? pir yeh itna sara paisa kis cheez ka woh de raha hai jo keh muje tu 1 karoor se b ziada pound dik rahe hain 

3rd : agar paise table par de diye No balls keh liye tu pir Car main kion de raha hai ? 







4th and the Last Question is :

exactlly .21 second pe MM cam ki taraf dekhta hai  Pir car main front mirror keh pas jo cam hai woh kaise nahi dik raha MM ko ? 
and Last main road keh is side Camera jis ne pakra hai woh kisi ko kion nazar nahi aa raha ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bojitive neuj

Very shameful acts by pakistani cricketers. They have brought shame to the pakistani flag and cricket. These pakistani cricketers have sold their dignity. Bloddy shameless creatures to the core.


----------



## SpArK

Pukhtoon said:


> YouTube - Pakistan Match Fixing Scandal in England test match Cricket
> 
> 
> 1st: MM itna andha hai keh woh samne lage hoi camere ko nahi dekh sakta .aur koi bata sakta hai keh what ype of camera that was ?
> Cam se tu laghta hai keh aik jaga par laga hua hai that means MM us Reporter keh haan aya hai Jab keh aik Proffesional aadmi khabi kisi aur keh haan dealing nahi kartha
> 
> 
> 2nd: 3:45 par itne ziada paise kiss cheez keh de raha hai yeh reporter us ko Baat tu I think 10 hazar pound ki hoi thi na ? No ball keh liye ? pir yeh itna sara paisa kis cheez ka woh de raha hai jo keh muje tu 1 karoor se b ziada pound dik rahe hain
> 
> 3rd : agar paise table par de diye No balls keh liye tu pir Car main kion de raha hai ?
> 
> 
> YouTube - Pakistan Spot Fixing Controversy - The Initial meeting
> 
> 4th and the Last Question is :
> 
> exactlly .21 second pe MM cam ki taraf dekhta hai  Pir car main front mirror keh pas jo cam hai woh kaise nahi dik raha MM ko ?
> and Last main road keh is side Camera jis ne pakra hai woh kisi ko kion nazar nahi aa raha ?



1: world has advanced much from big handy cams to sophisticated spy cams which are so minute to notice.


2 & 3. The money given first was the advance of 10K which was inside the car according to reports.

4. The reporters were there to video tape the incident. so expect lots of sophisticated cameras.

Visit e-bay.co.uk to know more about it.


----------



## Awesome

STD said:


> Well,to say the least,its shocking to see some Pakistani's denying their team being involved in match fixing.
> There have been protests in Pakistan as well,its just to save Pakistan Team's drowning respect,that they are neglecting the truth and being ignorant.
> 
> Pakistani members here are standing against the entire world,world knows the truth!
> *Why were the Pakistani cricket team members,shying away hiding their faces in their coach*?


This world is an innocent until proven guilty... Unfortunately we are peddling norms where one has to just accuse and then the accused has to work their ***** off to prove them innocent.

The foundation of this case is the video. Can you even prove the video? The video has not even been fully released.


----------



## Awesome

If you see the CAR video, MM actually turns around and gives a full exposure to the camera at the back of the seat when the reporter is sitting next to him. C'mon with a few forensic analysis you can easily state the date and time this video was made.

Why didn't NOTW hand over the video right after they recorded it? Then the police could've waited for the noballs to occur and caught them in the act.

Instead it released it the next day. That has huge implications


----------



## kugga

FlyingEagle said:


> Pakistan Cricket Team
> 
> Regards,
> FE
> Hamaisha Kush raho



Itna mukhtasir bi na likhain k samajh hi naa aaey 

Regards
Kugga
Humesha Khush Raho
Ameen
Summa Ameen


----------



## SpArK

Fixing evidences undeniable: Bill Akass - CRICKETNDTV.com


----------



## PAKFA

*Pakistan will not drop players without proof: PCB*
REUTERS, Aug 31, 2010, 10.19am IST

ArticlePakistan will not drop players without proof: PCB - Top Stories - Cricket - Sports - The Times of India
Comments (18)



Tags:spot-fixing|sharad pawar|salman butt|pcb|mohammad asif|mohammad aamer|mazhar majeed|kamran akmal|icc|giles clarke|ejaz butt


ISLAMABAD: Pakistan will not suspend any players being investigated for alleged corruption without proof of wrongdoing, Pakistan Cricket Board chairman Ejaz Butt said. 

A newspaper report alleging three players had been bribed to fix incidents in last week's fourth Test against England has rocked the cricketing world and probes by British police and the International Cricket Council (ICC) are underway. 

London police confiscated the mobile phones of Test captain Salman Butt as well as pace bowlers Mohammad Amir and Mohammad Asif, and the trio -- plus wicketkeeper Kamran Akmal -- have been questioned at the team's hotel. 

"There is a case going on over here with Scotland Yard," Ejaz said. 

"This is only an allegation. There is still no charge or proof on that account. So at this stage there will be no action taken." 

The Pakistan team arrived in Taunton in west England on Monday to play a warm-up game for a seven-match one-day series against England which starts on Sunday. 

The ICC's anti-corruption unit has been asked to submit a report on its investigation within the next three days. 

ICC president Sharad Pawar told reporters on Monday the issue had been discussed in a teleconference by the head of the council's Anti-Corruption and Security Unit Ravi Sawani, Ejaz and his English counterpart Giles Clarke. 

"We at the ICC are waiting for definite information from the PCB and our own anti-corruption unit. We hope to get something in the next two to three days' time and that information would lead to appropriate action, if required," he said. 

Pawar has ruled out the possibility of Pakistan cutting short their tour of England. 

ICC chief executive Haroon Lorgat said anti-corruption officials were assisting London police with the criminal investigation and would ensure "appropriate punishments" for any players found guilty. 

"We will not tolerate corruption in this great game," Lorgat said in a statement. 

On Monday, the police said they had released on bail a 35-year-old man who had been arrested on suspicion of conspiracy to defraud bookmakers following the report in Britain's News of the World newspaper. 

According to the report, Mazhar Majeed, an agent who claimed to represent 10 Pakistan players including Butt, said Amir and Asif had bowled three no-balls between them by pre-arrangement in the fourth test against England which finished on Sunday. 

The newspaper report also cast doubt on the second test between Pakistan and Australia in Sydney this year when Australia made a remarkable comeback to win by 36 runs after overcoming a 206-run first-innings deficit. 

The scandal has outraged cricket fans in Pakistan where protestors in Lahore threw rotten tomatoes at donkeys who had the names of the players accused of taking bribes stuck on their foreheads. 

"These players have let us and the country down. We are already facing so many problems because of the floods and terrorism and they took away our one source of happiness," one protestor told a television channel.


Read more: Pakistan will not drop players without proof: PCB - Top Stories - Cricket - Sports - The Times of India Pakistan will not drop players without proof: PCB - Top Stories - Cricket - Sports - The Times of India


----------



## Pukhtoon

BENNY said:


> 4. The reporters were there to video tape the incident. so expect lots of sophisticated cameras.



Yaar at .21 Second he just looking to cam just check it !!


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs

Pak players involved or trapped God knows better, I believe it is innocent until proven guilty. But its true "Corruption is our National Game"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

Asim Aquil said:


> If you see the CAR video, MM actually turns around and gives a full exposure to the camera at the back of the seat when the reporter is sitting next to him. C'mon with a few forensic analysis you can easily state the date and time this video was made.
> 
> *Why didn't NOTW hand over the video right after they recorded it?* Then the police could've waited for the noballs to occur and caught them in the act.
> 
> Instead it released it the next day. That has huge implications




Firstly, until the no balls were bowled according to the plan discussed, there was no grounds for any police involvement.

Second point - NOTW is not working for the police, they are interested in publishing the story as part of their business.

The only implication of this entire sorry episode is how some are willing to believe that the whole world is against Pakistan to such an extent that they are no longer able to hold on to even a semblance of perspective.


----------



## fawwaxs

*Match-rigger boasts of syndicate's shady fortune
'We made £830k when Pakistan collapsed in the Aussie match' *






CRICKET rigger Mazhar Majeed boasted that cheating in the sport is rife, with one controversial Test this year netting a shady betting syndicate more than £830,000.

His revelation that fixes go on in all forms of the game - Tests, One Dayers and Twenty20 - will horrify millions around the world who follow the sport.

And they will force cricket authorities to confront, once and for all, the match-fixing rumours that have dogged the noble game for years.

High on their list of investigations will be the Second Test between Australia and Pakistan in Sydney last January.

At the start of the fifth and final day Pakistan were in a supremely dominant position... but managed to lose dramatically.

Australia led by a mere 49 runs with just two wickets of their second innings remaining and with only one recognised batsman left.

In extraordinary scenes, Australia's last two batting partnerships managed 124 runs. That set Pakistan the relatively easy target of 176 runs to win. But they were bowled out for just 139 and lost.

There were widespread accusations of cheating at the time.

DOUBTS: Keeper Akmal dropped four catches
DOUBTS: Keeper Akmal dropped four catches

Pakistani coaches raised doubts about wicketkeeper Kamran Akmal, who dropped four catches and missed an easy run-out.

Three of the dropped catches were off the bat of Michael Hussey, who went on to score 134 not out.

But today we provide evidence from vile Majeed's own mouth.

To the astonishment of our undercover team, he provided detail of how the test WAS rigged and how crooked gamblers pocketed 1.3million dollars (£837,000) from it.

The part-time Muslim TV channel presenter opened up during a meeting in our car outside the Bombay Brasserie restaurant in Gloucester Road, west London, on August 18.

Explaining the scam he said: "Let me tell you the last test we did. It was the Second Test against Australia in Sydney. Australia had two more wickets left. They had a lead of ten runs, yeah. And Pakistan had all their wickets remaining.

"The odds for Pakistan to lose that match, for Australia to win that match, were I think 40-1. We let them get up to 150 then everyone lost their wickets. That one we made 1.3. But that's what I mean, you can get up to a million. Tests is where the biggest money is because those situations arise."

Majeed then continued to detail how he runs his slick operation.

Reporter: "Do we get information like there will be three no-balls in the third over?"

Majeed: "Of course, everything. And you get the indication to show if it's on or not. They'll change gloves at a certain point."

Reporter: "You will be relaying it."

Majeed: "Yeah, it all comes through me. We don't do results that often. The last one we did was against Sri Lanka in the Asia Cup which was about two months ago. And you get a script as well."

Reporter: "What does that mean, a script?"

Majeed: "This bowler is going to concede this many runs, this batsman will do this."

The spoils of Majeed's sordid trade have brought him a life of luxury in which he mixes with superstars of film, TV and sport. At the August 18 meeting, he boasted how he was involved in movies and name-dropped stars.

He claimed: "Our production company used to do all the generic TV adverts for Showtime Arabia. Showtime is the largest TV network in the world. We made a film in 2006 called Paradise Now which won an Oscar and Golden Globe. Went down really well."

During an earlier meeting at London's Hilton Park Lane, the slippery crook even name-dropped celebs he could invite to a launch party for our investigator's "business venture". Majeed boasted: "I know a lot of footballers and I know a lot of English actors as well."

He then added that he knew one of the most famous Hollywood actors "very well." The News of the World is not naming him but he is a global superstar.

CHEAT'S SPOILS: Majeed's £1.8m Surrey mansion
CHEAT'S SPOILS: Majeed's £1.8m Surrey mansion

Majeed also bragged of knowing one of the world's top tennis players and claimed he had arranged for Salman Butt to be in pictures with pop stars and a world famous US rapper. It was during the Bombay Brasserie meeting that he revealed the Oval test being played at the time against England was fixed.

He said: "England, there's brackets. Like tomorrow (August 19) there is no bracket because the Indian market is not open. The third day (August 20) there's brackets.

"I give out the information the night before or morning. What's going to happen at the end of the fourth day. But we now are not going to do any results for the next two games because we want Salman Butt to be captain long term." Then he outlined the prices bookies pay him for his information.

"The results, like brackets, we charge anything between £50,000 and £80,000 pounds per bracket.

"And for results, Twenty20 is about £400,000. No-balls is easy. No-balls, you know, there's not that much money anyway, we know that.

"You can make a bet if you wanted no-balls you could probably get up to £10,000 each, yeah. That's simple.

"But in terms of results, depending on who we are playing, sometimes it can be £300,000. The max it can be is £450,000. You can speak to any bookie in India and they will tell you about this information and how much they'll pay. If you had the information and they knew that it was coming from the source they'd pay you that money themselves."

He said his prices were justified because he had to bribe senior players. Majeed explained: "If you've got six players, they're taking such a big risk, yeah."

In an earlier meeting, he had told of the players' desire to get in on match-fixing. "They will be up for it. I told you they will be up for making money. They need to make money." His name-dropping and endless bragging was interrupted by phone calls from Pakistan captain Butt and keeper Akmal. But two-faced Majeed wasted no time in having a go about his own players.

He said: "You'll find there's only a few players who are genuine and who are actually here for the love of the game and there's not many believe me. A lot of them are just looking for money, women and food.

"They make money and they need to make money. The problem is if they don't then they're not going to have enough money for the rest of their lives. In cricket there's not enough money.

"How much they're getting paid is a joke. I came from a football background and I can see the difference in football and cricket. It's huge."

Majeed, who runs a property company with a multi-million pound portfolio called Bluesky Developments, also admitted being party to ball tampering, another cheating ruse that has blighted cricket.

He shamlessly claimed: "I used to go out on the pitch to give the players their drinks. Whenever we couldn't get a wicket I'd have a lump of Vaseline on my hand. Shake their hand. They'd put it on one side of the ball and the ball would suddenly start in-swinging."

Today, after our astonishing revelations, Majeed's tampering with cricket has finally come to an end.


----------



## SpArK

Pukhtoon said:


> Yaar at .21 Second he just looking to cam just check it !!



I think its better if PCB/ Pakistan government ask for access to this bookie and bring out justice.

I believe always that Justice delayed is justice denied and

even if guilty are let off not a single innocent should be punished.


----------



## Awesome

Bang Galore said:


> Firstly, until the no balls were bowled according to the plan discussed, there was no grounds for any police involvement.
> 
> Second point - NOTW is not working for the police, they are interested in publishing the story as part of their business.
> 
> The only implication of this entire sorry episode is how some are willing to believe that the whole world is against Pakistan to such an extent that they are no longer able to hold on to even a semblance of perspective.



Yes but handing it over the police before the fact would've solidified their argument that it was indeed shot before the no balls.

If they waited 24 hours to do it, that gives them ample opportunity to film it with Mazhar Majeed in cahoots with a trashy tabloid magazine which has a history of being sued for making up stories.

Your argument is so cynical. A person asking for evidence is equated with being in denial or losing perspective. If this is all that is needed to prove guilt, I can prove you to be a match fixer as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Those who think Pakistan is wiggle its way out by raising questions of proof, need to know that the Death Penalty is one of the options for punishment that is being sought against them if its proved as the charge being levied is of treason.

Pakistan court summons seven cricketers for treason - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Pakistan to send investigators to UK - Yahoo! Eurosport



> A team made up from Pakistan's Federal Investigation Agency (FIA) and possibly an official from the sports ministry will be heading to England as part of Pakistan's probe into the spot-fixing allegations swirling around some of Pakistan's top cricketers.
> 
> No date of their departure is, however, set yet and the final composition of the team will become clearer on Tuesday.
> 
> The composition will be discussed at a likely meeting between Interior Minister Rehman Malik and the Sports Minister Ijaz Jakhrani on Tuesday.
> 
> Inam Ghani, the FIA director, and Azad Khan, the agency's additional director, have been nominated to travel to London.
> 
> The feeling in the interior ministry is that a point of view from the sports ministry is relevant and significant to the team's work.
> 
> Four players were alleged by the News of the World to be involved in spot-fixing.
> 
> Mazhar Majeed was caught on camera by the newspaper claiming to have bribed fast bowlers Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Amir to bowl deliberate no-balls during the Lord's Test against England.
> 
> Majeed, who also claimed Salman Butt and Kamran Akmal were involved, was arrested before being let out on bail without charge.
> 
> Scotland Yard spoke to Butt as well as Amir and Asif, searched their rooms and confiscated their mobile phones.
> 
> "The team will interact with Scotland Yard over there and our involvement will be largely dependent on the investigations of Scotland Yard," Malik told Cricinfo.
> "This will be fact-finding team, to ascertain what has happened and why it might have done.
> 
> There will be interaction with Scotland Yard not interference because it has happened in the UK not in Pakistan." The involvement of the ministries indicates the seriousness with which the government is viewing the allegations.
> 
> Already the President Asif Ali Zardari (also the chief patron of the PCB) has asked for - and been sent - a preliminary report by the PCB into the matter.
> The Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gillani has also spoken sternly of the "shame" the incident has caused Pakistan.
> 
> A request has also been made to Interpol London by the interior ministry to send background information into the case to Interpol Pakistan.



First things first, NOTW should hand over its original tapes to Scotland Yard, or the digital media device that was used to record. Computer Forensics investigators can give quite an accurate date/time of when the information was written on the storage media


----------



## Devil Soul

*Pakistan Court Summons Cricketers For Treason*
LAHORE, Aug 31, 2010 (AFP) - A Pakistan court Tuesday summoned seven national cricket players, the country's sports minister and its cricket chief to face treason charges over fixing allegations in England.

The chief justice of the High Court in the eastern city of Lahore said those under investigation in England, plus sports minister Ijaz Jakharani and Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) chairman Ijaz Butt must appear on September 7.

Local lawyer Ishtiaq Ahmed filed the treason case on Monday, calling for life bans and confiscation of all the players' assets if they are found guilty. The charge carries a maximum death penalty.

The cricketers are alleged to have been paid to bowl no-balls at pre-determined times in a spot-fixing scam in the fourth Test against England, which Pakistan lost by an innings on Sunday.

Usually in Pakistan, court procedures are long and decisions takes years while a legal expert said if the accused fail to appear three times in a row a ruling could be made in absentia.

"The case is based only on allegations. We do not expect a hurried decision," Azhar Siddique, a local lawyer said.

The seven national team players include Test team captain Salman Butt, Kamran Akmal, Mohammad Asif, Mohammad Aamer, plus three unnamed players, who are all accused in the sting by British Sunday tabloid the News of the World.

Police have bailed a bookmaker, Mazhar Majeed, who is alleged to be the middleman in the scam.


----------



## SpArK

*ICC report on Lord's Test spot-fixing scandal 'expected in days'*

2010-08-31 12:10:00

The International Cricket Council (ICC)'s anti-corruption unit is preparing a report on the 'match-fixing' claims against seven Pakistan players, which is expected to be released soon.
*
"The reputation of the game has been tarnished and it is something we must make right. There is no question that people's confidence will have been swayed," The BBC quoted Haroon Lorgat, ICC Chief Executive, as saying.
*

"Hopefully we can reach a conclusion by the weekend. We are working hard, but it's important to remember that an individual is innocent until proven guilty," he added.

He further said that investigators from the ICC's Anti Corruption and Security Unit (ACSU) were already in London conducting enquiries, and "assisting London's Metropolitan Police with their criminal investigation".

"If any players are found to be guilty, the ICC will ensure that the appropriate punishment is handed out. We will not tolerate corruption in this great game," he had said.

*The ICC has also stated that Pakistan's tour of England will continue.*

A British tabloid has named four Pakistani players -captain Salman Butt, Mohammad Amir, Mohammad Asif and Kamran Akmal- and three others of being involved in a spot-fixing racket.

The tabloid alleged that London-based Mazhar Majeed had paid bribes to the players to bowl 'no-balls' in the Lord's Test against England.

The tabloid claimed that it has video evidence confirming involvement of the players, which it had shared with the Scotland Yard.

The video footage apparently shows the cricket agent counting out 150,000 pounds given to him by undercover journalists posing as businessmen.

Scotland Yard police had arrested Majeed on Saturday, but he was later bailed to appear before police at a future date.(ANI)

ICC report on Lord's Test spot-fixing scandal 'expected in days'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M_Saint

Bang Galore said:


> Firstly, until the no balls were bowled according to the plan discussed, there was no grounds for any police involvement.
> 
> Second point - NOTW is not working for the police, they are interested in publishing the story as part of their business.
> 
> The only implication of this entire sorry episode is how some are willing to believe that the whole world is against Pakistan to such an extent that they are no longer able to hold on to even a semblance of perspective.


_No, Firstly Indian spin doctors get sheer creative when science and logic are presented against their/master's concoction.BRITS Media could blow a story at such proportion on overnight against the players of its disliking-country without having green light from its security apparatus, and you want me to believe it? Now what do you have to say on following article_, 

*Cricket scandal part of psy-ops against Pakistan
Story planner known for his bids to implicate Muslims*

Gauhar Zahid Malik


The latest allegation of match-fixing against Pakistani cricket team is said to be part of a greater psy-ops against Pakistan in which Indian intelligence and a Western secret service men jointly staged a drama to de-moralize the Pakistani nation.

According to an investigation conducted by Pakistan Observer, the two Asian-origin men behind the conspiracy were acting on behalf of their masters with the aim to malign Pakistan and initiate a campaign to disgrace Pakistanis at home and abroad. 

One Pakistani close to alleged fixer believes that the man in picture may have been persuaded to act for a film or drama by the News of the World reporter. Otherwise no one is that fool to accept such illegal money in cash and spread it over to be filmed. 

The British daily The News of the World reporters known for their disguised personalities and fake identities managed to convince a multi-millionaire Pakistani married to an Indian lady to play the drama to implicate the Pakistani cricket players.

The News of the World claimed their reporters had posed as front men for an Asian gambling cartel, paying 10,000 pounds to the alleged fixer as an upfront deposit.

The newspaper showed the alleged fixer, Mazhar Majeed, with piles of cash on a table who apparently allowed the Newspaper reporter to film him with the money. 

Senior investigative reporters are now questioning the way Mazhar Majeed spread the money in cash on a table and did not object to film the conversation and the deal.

Pakistani community from London have reported that Mazhar is a 35-year-old property tycoon, who also owns Croydon Athletic Football Club and a multi-million pound property business in England. He lives in a 1.8 million home in Croydon, with his Indian wife and two daughters. 

Sports officials in London also claimed Pakistan team members had been warned time and again not to get in touch with Mazhar Majeed who had been picked up by an Indian intelligence agency to implicate Pakistan team. 

However, another Asian-British personality who apparently played the lead role to distort the image of Pakistan and promote psy-ops to demoralize Pakistanis is the reporter of The News of the World newspaper. 

Pakistani community speaks of long history of The News of the World reporter, Mazher Mahmood who really planned the scandal. 

Mazher Mahmood is an undercover reporter for the British tabloid newspaper News of the World.

He often poses as a Sheikh in order to gain his targets trust, and is also known as the Fake Sheikh. In September 2008, he wrote a book titled Confessions of a Fake Sheikh - The King Of The Sting Reveals All published by Harper Collins.

Little can be confirmed of Mahmoods background, the majority of which he has provided himself. In his 2008 book, he claimed to have been born in the Midlands as the son of an immigrant Pakistani journalists who settled in the UK in the 1960s. But that claim was never confirmed by any of his friends.

Mahmoods late father, Sultan Mahmood had developed close links with the Indian community leaders who financed him to start a an Urdu newspaper from UK.

He got his first job as a journalist aged 18, and began his career with exposing his own family friends who had objected his close links with the Indians.

In 1984, he first used the Fake Sheikh disguise to entice prostitutes to a hotel room and tried to embarrass the Arab community in England. In 1989 he joined The Sunday Times but after some time the Newspapers managing editor dismissed for an attempted cover-up of an error he had made.

Mahmood works secretively, rarely going into the media offices. During his investigations, as well as the Fake Sheikh, Mahmood used several fake identities. He is often accompanied by a bodyguard, said to be his second cousin Mahmood Qureshi, who also use fake names and identity as businessman Pervaiz Khan.

The News of the World pays him a yearly salary of £120,000, plus an editorial and technical support budget which includes a dedicated technical support crew, his two bodyguards, and essential props, including: luxury hotel suites; private jets; limousines; and fees paid to informants.

In September 2004 he posed as a Muslim extremist to expose three men who were trying to buy radioactive material for a suspected Muslim terrorist group seeking to carry out attacks in the United Kingdom. The men were later found not guilty following a trial at the Old Bailey, with the judge criticizing the News of the World for not checking the credibility of the story before printing. 

In 2004, Mahmood again led an investigation into exposing the creation of a dirty bomb, through the supply of the fictitious substance red mercury to three men from a supposed terrorist group. Mahmood was registered as an informant for the Metropolitan Police Anti-Terrorist Branch during the story, which lead to a criminal case prosecution by the Crown Prosecution Service. The case, signed off by the Attorney General, collapsed in July 2006.

Cricket scandal part of psy-ops against Pakistan 

_Secondly, in a greater destructive scheme of thing, it makes complete sense on isolating PAK through any and all means by profiteers, Plunderers. 

And finally the most saddening thing is Indian prophecy on PAK's well- being that spreads 'Illusion of reality' but 'Nothing real' IMO. _


----------



## SpArK




----------



## TaimiKhan

Well i may be wrong, but there is something really fishy about this whole story.

Things don't seem to be in order.


----------



## Undivided Kashmir

M_Saint said:


> _No, Firstly Indian spin doctors get sheer creative when science and logic are presented against their/master's concoction.BRITS Media could blow a story at such proportion on overnight against the players of its disliking-country without having green light from its security apparatus, and you want me to believe it? Now what do you have to say on following article_,
> 
> *Cricket scandal part of psy-ops against Pakistan
> Story planner known for his bids to implicate Muslims*
> 
> Gauhar Zahid Malik
> 
> 
> The latest allegation of match-fixing against Pakistani cricket team is said to be part of a greater psy-ops against Pakistan in which Indian intelligence and a Western secret service men jointly staged a drama to de-moralize the Pakistani nation.
> 
> According to an investigation conducted by Pakistan Observer, the two Asian-origin men behind the conspiracy were acting on behalf of their masters with the aim to malign Pakistan and initiate a campaign to disgrace Pakistanis at home and abroad.
> 
> One Pakistani close to alleged fixer believes that the man in picture may have been persuaded to act for a film or drama by the News of the World reporter. Otherwise no one is that fool to accept such illegal money in cash and spread it over to be filmed.
> 
> The British daily The News of the World reporters known for their disguised personalities and fake identities managed to convince a multi-millionaire Pakistani married to an Indian lady to play the drama to implicate the Pakistani cricket players.
> 
> The News of the World claimed their reporters had posed as front men for an Asian gambling cartel, paying 10,000 pounds to the alleged fixer as an upfront deposit.
> 
> The newspaper showed the alleged fixer, Mazhar Majeed, with piles of cash on a table who apparently allowed the Newspaper reporter to film him with the money.
> 
> Senior investigative reporters are now questioning the way Mazhar Majeed spread the money in cash on a table and did not object to film the conversation and the deal.
> 
> Pakistani community from London have reported that Mazhar is a 35-year-old property tycoon, who also owns Croydon Athletic Football Club and a multi-million pound property business in England. He lives in a 1.8 million home in Croydon, with his Indian wife and two daughters.
> 
> Sports officials in London also claimed Pakistan team members had been warned time and again not to get in touch with Mazhar Majeed who had been picked up by an Indian intelligence agency to implicate Pakistan team.
> 
> However, another Asian-British personality who apparently played the lead role to distort the image of Pakistan and promote psy-ops to demoralize Pakistanis is the reporter of The News of the World newspaper.
> 
> Pakistani community speaks of long history of The News of the World reporter, Mazher Mahmood who really planned the scandal.
> 
> Mazher Mahmood is an undercover reporter for the British tabloid newspaper News of the World.
> 
> He often poses as a Sheikh in order to gain his targets trust, and is also known as the Fake Sheikh. In September 2008, he wrote a book titled Confessions of a Fake Sheikh - The King Of The Sting Reveals All published by Harper Collins.
> 
> Little can be confirmed of Mahmoods background, the majority of which he has provided himself. In his 2008 book, he claimed to have been born in the Midlands as the son of an immigrant Pakistani journalists who settled in the UK in the 1960s. But that claim was never confirmed by any of his friends.
> 
> Mahmoods late father, Sultan Mahmood had developed close links with the Indian community leaders who financed him to start a an Urdu newspaper from UK.
> 
> He got his first job as a journalist aged 18, and began his career with exposing his own family friends who had objected his close links with the Indians.
> 
> In 1984, he first used the Fake Sheikh disguise to entice prostitutes to a hotel room and tried to embarrass the Arab community in England. In 1989 he joined The Sunday Times but after some time the Newspapers managing editor dismissed for an attempted cover-up of an error he had made.
> 
> Mahmood works secretively, rarely going into the media offices. During his investigations, as well as the Fake Sheikh, Mahmood used several fake identities. He is often accompanied by a bodyguard, said to be his second cousin Mahmood Qureshi, who also use fake names and identity as businessman Pervaiz Khan.
> 
> The News of the World pays him a yearly salary of £120,000, plus an editorial and technical support budget which includes a dedicated technical support crew, his two bodyguards, and essential props, including: luxury hotel suites; private jets; limousines; and fees paid to informants.
> 
> In September 2004 he posed as a Muslim extremist to expose three men who were trying to buy radioactive material for a suspected Muslim terrorist group seeking to carry out attacks in the United Kingdom. The men were later found not guilty following a trial at the Old Bailey, with the judge criticizing the News of the World for not checking the credibility of the story before printing.
> 
> In 2004, Mahmood again led an investigation into exposing the creation of a dirty bomb, through the supply of the fictitious substance red mercury to three men from a supposed terrorist group. Mahmood was registered as an informant for the Metropolitan Police Anti-Terrorist Branch during the story, which lead to a criminal case prosecution by the Crown Prosecution Service. The case, signed off by the Attorney General, collapsed in July 2006.
> 
> Cricket scandal part of psy-ops against Pakistan
> 
> _Secondly, in a greater destructive scheme of thing, it makes complete sense on isolating PAK through any and all means by profiteers, Plunderers.
> 
> And finally the most saddening thing is Indian prophecy on PAK's well- being that spreads 'Illusion of reality' but 'Nothing real' IMO. _



One of the best conspiracy theories floating around.

Do you agree with those views ?


----------



## M_Saint

BENNY said:


> *ICC report on Lord's Test spot-fixing scandal 'expected in days'*
> 
> 2010-08-31 12:10:00
> 
> The International Cricket Council (ICC)'s anti-corruption unit is preparing a report on the 'match-fixing' claims against seven Pakistan players, which is expected to be released soon.
> *
> "The reputation of the game has been tarnished and it is something we must make right. There is no question that people's confidence will have been swayed," The BBC quoted Haroon Lorgat, ICC Chief Executive, as saying.
> *
> 
> "Hopefully we can reach a conclusion by the weekend. We are working hard, but it's important to remember that an individual is innocent until proven guilty," he added.
> 
> He further said that investigators from the ICC's Anti Corruption and Security Unit (ACSU) were already in London conducting enquiries, and "assisting London's Metropolitan Police with their criminal investigation".
> 
> "If any players are found to be guilty, the ICC will ensure that the appropriate punishment is handed out. We will not tolerate corruption in this great game," he had said.
> 
> *The ICC has also stated that Pakistan's tour of England will continue.*
> 
> A British tabloid has named four Pakistani players -captain Salman Butt, Mohammad Amir, Mohammad Asif and Kamran Akmal- and three others of being involved in a spot-fixing racket.
> 
> The tabloid alleged that London-based Mazhar Majeed had paid bribes to the players to bowl 'no-balls' in the Lord's Test against England.
> 
> The tabloid claimed that it has video evidence confirming involvement of the players, which it had shared with the Scotland Yard.
> 
> The video footage apparently shows the cricket agent counting out 150,000 pounds given to him by undercover journalists posing as businessmen.
> 
> Scotland Yard police had arrested Majeed on Saturday, but he was later bailed to appear before police at a future date.(ANI)
> 
> ICC report on Lord's Test spot-fixing scandal 'expected in days'


Question is, why on earth Malcolm Speed froths on banning entire PAK from Cricket arena(The Hindu : Sport / Cricket : Malcolm Speed calls for Pakistan team ban) without having the proof first? Would it be a sin to presume that ICC's report could be catered on Mr. Speed's wishes?


----------



## Awesome

So far if the video was shot before the fact, then at least Amir and Asif are guilty and then we can look into the rest.

If the video's authenticity cannot be established then there is no case at all... Even I don't want anyone guilty to walk away from this, an example needs to be made out of corrupt players, but the burden of proof should not be on the players to prove themselves innocent but on NOTW to prove the players guilty


----------



## Bojitive neuj

ICC must set an example by taking strictest possible action against these greedy cricketers.

But you know what, Sharad Pawar being at top of ICC, any action taken will be immediately politicised by pakistan and it will become yet another India pakistan issue (like the one in IPL ). Where PCB will have to take a line for defending these tainted players.

These greedy bastards are lucky I guess.


----------



## Awesome

Pakistan minister hints at 'conspiracy' - Top Stories - Cricket - Sports - The Times of India



> ISLAMABAD: Pakistan's interior minister on Tuesday hinted that spot-fixing allegations against its top cricketers in England could have been cooked up as part of a conspiracy against the national side.
> 
> But Rehman Malik also told reporters that if wrongdoing was proven the players would be dealt with harshly.
> 
> "If there is a conspiracy against our team to defame Pakistan then we would like to know the facts and we will exonerate ourselves," said Malik.
> 
> "But at the same time our whole leadership is agreed that if any player is found to be involved we will make an example out of him.
> 
> "We know that there have been many conspiracies against Pakistan cricket in the past and perhaps there will also be in future. We are keeping this in mind."
> 
> Seven Pakistani players are being investigated by Scotland Yard detectives on allegations of deliberating delivering three no-balls during the team's fourth and final Test against England, which Pakistan lost on Sunday.
> 
> Malik said his ministry had contacted a representative of Scotland Yard in Pakistan for information on progress in the investigation.
> 
> It follows a British Sunday tabloid newspaper sting in which a bookmaker allegedly paid Pakistani players to deliberately bowl the no-balls.
> 
> Britain's biggest-selling paper, the News of the World, claimed it had paid middleman Mazhar Majeed 150,000 pounds for exact details of three deliberate no-balls in the match.
> 
> But Malik said video evidence of the sting was not conclusive.
> 
> "Video an be fake... we will believe it only when we have an authentic report that can stand the test of a court of law."
> 
> Read more: Pakistan minister hints at 'conspiracy' - Top Stories - Cricket - Sports - The Times of India Pakistan minister hints at 'conspiracy' - Top Stories - Cricket - Sports - The Times of India


----------



## Marxist

A Pakistani lawyer has filed treason charges against some of the country's cricket players following corruption allegations - a charge with carries the death penalty.

Lawyer Ishtiaq Ahmed told AFP: "In my petition to the court I've said that this spot-fixing amounts to dishonesty to the nation and falls under the law of treason.

"The suspected players have let the whole nation down and abrogated the constitution of the country and if they are proven guilty they should be banned for life and their assets confiscated."

The case will be heard in the Lahore High Court today.

Investigations by British police and the International Cricket Council are already underway into a newspaper report alleging three Pakistan players had been bribed to fix incidents in last week's fourth Test against England.

London police have confiscated the mobile phones of Test captain Salman Butt as well as pace bowlers Mohammad Amir and Mohammad Asif, and the trio -- plus wicketkeeper Kamran Akmal -- have been questioned at the team's hotel.

The Pakistan team arrived in Taunton to play a warm-up game for two Twenty20 internationals and a five-match one-day series against England, which starts on Sunday.

PCB chairman Ijaz Butt said the players being investigated would not be suspended without proof of wrongdoing, however.

"There is a case going on over here with Scotland Yard," Ijaz told cricinfo.

On Monday, the police released on bail a 35-year-old man who had been arrested on suspicion of conspiracy to defraud bookmakers following the report in the News of the World newspaper.

According to the report, Mazhar Majeed, an agent who claimed to represent 10 Pakistan players including Butt, said Amir and Asif had bowled three no-balls between them by pre-arrangement in the fourth Test against England which finished on Sunday.

The report also cast doubt on the second Test between Pakistan and Australia in Sydney this year when the hosts staged a remarkable comeback to win by 36 runs after overcoming a 206-run first-innings deficit.

The scandal has outraged cricket fans in Pakistan and the country's federal sports minister, Mir Ijaz Hussain Jakhrani, said the players would be given "maximum punishment" if allegations against them were proved.
Eurosport

Pakistani cricketers may face death penalty - Yahoo! Eurosport

---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 PM ----------

Pak fixing scandal: Salman Butt, Asif, Amir stopped from practising in Taunton


----------



## Awesome

Bojitive neuj said:


> ICC must set an example by taking strictest possible action against these greedy cricketers.
> 
> But you know what, Sharad Pawar being at top of ICC, any action taken will be immediately politicised by pakistan and it will become yet another India pakistan issue (like the one in IPL ). Where PCB will have to take a line for defending these tainted players.
> 
> These greedy bastards are lucky I guess.


Dude, NOTW must just prove it. After that, once proven, Pakistanis themselves won't leave these players till they have been brought to justice.

When was the video shot, has any forensics analysis been done on whatever storage media they were originally recorded on?

Conversely from what you said I think Indians are more interested in lynching Pakistan's star cricketer rather than finding out for sure whether or not he was involved in any corruption.

Indians are being totally anti-investigation and pro-swift justice. Why? Just go through the Indian responses here and you'll know who is making this into an India-Pakistan thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

breaking news!! just heard from one of the news channels that it was from salman butt's room they recovered 50k pounds. if the numbers on these notes matches the one on those given by NOTW, then i'm sure this case is nailed. 
also there is gonna b an official announcement by pcb later this afternoon confirming the withdrawel of four players from the current tour. for pcb to go ahead and do this only confirms the fact that there is a strong case these plyaers need to answer!!


----------



## Marxist

*Salman Butt, Asif, Aamer stopped from practising in Taunton *

New Delhi: In wake of the match-fixing allegations, Pakistan captain Salman Butt and pacers Mohd Asif and Mohd Aamer have been barred from practising in Taunton.

*These three Pak players have also been summoned by the Scotland Yard.*

The International Cricket Council had asked the Pakistan Cricket Board to drop the players who were accused of spot fixing in the Lord's Test against England.

The PCB, however, said that it would not suspend the players until the police completes investigation and produces incriminating evidence. 

Three Pakistani cricketers summoned by Scotland Yard


----------



## Awesome

StreetHawk said:


> breaking news!! just heard from one of the news channels that it was from salman butt's room they recovered 50k pounds. if the numbers on these notes matches the one on those given by NOTW, then i'm sure this case is nailed.
> also there is gonna b an official announcement by pcb later this afternoon confirming the withdrawel of four players from the current tour. for pcb to go ahead and do this only confirms the fact that there is a strong case these plyaers need to answer!!


They found this money on the first day from their hotel rooms. If there was a match it would've come out already.

They found foreign currency, there is no question of notes matching.


----------



## Awesome

Marxist said:


> *Salman Butt, Asif, Aamer stopped from practising in Taunton *
> 
> New Delhi: In wake of the match-fixing allegations, Pakistan captain Salman Butt and pacers Mohd Asif and Mohd Aamer have been barred from practising in Taunton.
> 
> *These three Pak players have also been summoned by the Scotland Yard.*
> 
> The International Cricket Council had asked the Pakistan Cricket Board to drop the players who were accused of spot fixing in the Lord's Test against England.
> 
> The PCB, however, said that it would not suspend the players until the police completes investigation and produces incriminating evidence.
> 
> Three Pakistani cricketers summoned by Scotland Yard


This just seems wrong, since they need to practice and be ready for the match. If tomorrow everything turns out to be false who will pay in damages that may occur due to these restrictions.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Asim Aquil said:


> They found this money on the first day from their hotel rooms. If there was a match it would've come out already.
> 
> They found foreign currency, there is no question of notes matching.



now.. we only know that they found 50k from salman butt's room. wether it's the same money, will only be known once the forensic investigation is completed. so far we had no official statement from scotland yard on the progress of the investigation. most of the details will be out in the open once they hold the official press conference. let's just wait and see where this takes us!!


----------



## rafay321

Now i am really not sure whose guilty here. 

First the Lahore attacks and now this scandal. Someone somewhere surely wants Pakistan out of international cricket arena or is it we the Pakistanis who are doing all the wrongs and blaming the entire world..?? 

At a glance it looks like the entire world has become anti-Pakistan be it politics, militarily, economically, diplomatically or sports...

Totally confused.......


----------



## JonAsad

rafay321 said:


> Now i am really not sure whose guilty here.
> 
> First the Lahore attacks and now this scandal. Someone somewhere surely wants Pakistan out of international cricket arena or is it we the Pakistanis who are doing all the wrongs and blaming the entire world..??
> 
> At a glance it looks like the entire world has become anti-Pakistan be it politics, militarily, economically, diplomatically or sports...
> 
> Totally confused.......



Dont get confused, dont loose hope, your enemy is counting on it,
Be brave and stand for what you believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cheetah786

Most in Pakistani team are not there cause they were the best of the best they are there cause they paid heavy bribes so they aren't in it for the love of there country or love of the game they are simply there to make as much as they can as fast as they can.


Another one of those events that make me proud to be a Pakistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

rafay321 said:


> Now i am really not sure whose guilty here.
> 
> First the Lahore attacks and now this scandal. Someone somewhere surely wants Pakistan out of international cricket arena or is it we the Pakistanis who are doing all the wrongs and blaming the entire world..??
> 
> At a glance it looks like the entire world has become anti-Pakistan be it politics, militarily, economically, diplomatically or sports...
> 
> Totally confused.......



my friend i have total sympathy with your predicament. sometimes it's becomes necessary to open up your mind & look within instead of relying on conspiracy theories to keep self esteem intact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cheetah786

rafay321 said:


> Now i am really not sure whose guilty here.
> 
> First the Lahore attacks and now this scandal. Someone somewhere surely wants Pakistan out of international cricket arena or is it we the Pakistanis who are doing all the wrongs and blaming the entire world..??
> 
> At a glance it looks like the entire world has become anti-Pakistan be it politics, militarily, economically, diplomatically or sports...
> 
> Totally confused.......



No need to be confused accept the reality we are our worse enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

To be Honest,
I think Pakistani players are being framed.

looking at the track record, NOTW is not a reliable news agency, they are scandals hungry.

The video has been made after the test match.
No bokkie will allow himself to be tapped. 

Scortland yard is investigating it, like asim said, if the currency found in Salman Butt's room was the same NOTB agent gave to Mazhar Majeed then its a classic clear cut case, get a warrant arrest Salman Butt.
Interrogate him and get all other culprits.
They already have Mazhar Majeed.
Case Solved

Dont know what are they waiting for, how much time it takes to match the serials?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rafay321

JonAsad said:


> Dont get confused, dont loose hope, your enemy is counting on it,
> Be brave and stand for what you believe.







StreetHawk said:


> my friend i have total sympathy with your predicament. sometimes it's becomes necessary to open up your mind & look within instead of relying on conspiracy theories to keep self esteem intact.






Cheetah786 said:


> No need to be confused accept the reality we are our worse enemies.




As a true Pakistani i can't make myself belive that we are the saints. I know the level of corruption in our country, inside and outside the PCB. I know the fact that our players come from remote villages with under developed ethics and most of these players want to be in team for fame, women and of course the money. 

I just can't digest that someone could fall down ro such standards where they literally sell the pride of the nation. Why we blame our aid begging politicians. Every corner of state governed institution is corrupt to the core. 

Other thing is all the conspiracy theories that renewed my hopes. 

I just believe that culprits should be punished. However, in this entire saga everyone have their own point scoring to do. Veena malik giving statements out of her troubled relationship with Asif, Dareel hair comes in with his own absurd allegations.

I hope at the end of the day justise is served even it means Pakistan loosing its entire cricket talent forever.


----------



## rafay321

JonAsad said:


> To be Honest,
> I think Pakistani players are being framed.
> 
> looking at the track record, NOTW is not a reliable news agency, they are scandals hungry.
> 
> The video has been made after the test match.
> No bokkie will allow himself to be tapped.
> 
> Scortland yard is investigating it, like asim said, if the currency found in Salman Butt's room was the same NOTB agent gave to Mazhar Majeed then its a classic clear cut case, get a warrant arrest Salman Butt.
> Interrogate him and get all other culprits.
> They already have Mazhar Majeed.
> Case Solved
> 
> Dont know what are they waiting for, how much time it takes to match the serials?



May be the serials did not match? Or they want to be absolutely sure before making a move. Arresting pak players in UK is no piece of cake. They need to have absolute undeniable evidence to make the arrests. Recent reports show that they have found more evidence implicating pak players. They are also waiting for ICC's own report. Also they want Pak's FIA to get involved. Any move to arrest pak players will have consent of FIA, PCB, ICC, ECB and British Government itself.


MM is released on bail and why this has not been the front page news on the NOTW website?


----------



## Machoman

Thats the only reason I don't watch this game. Only interested in soccer.


----------



## WAQAS119

StreetHawk said:


> breaking news!! just heard from one of the news channels that it was from salman butt's room they recovered 50k pounds. if the numbers on these notes matches the one on those given by NOTW, then i'm sure this case is nailed.
> also there is gonna b an official announcement by pcb later this afternoon confirming the withdrawel of four players from the current tour. for pcb to go ahead and do this only confirms the fact that there is a strong case these plyaers need to answer!!



What! Are you kidding me? 
Do you mean money has been recovered after so many day from same room? Was Salman Butt so stupid to keep them in his room even after such a big conspiracy?
And why that money was not found in first raid of Scotland Yard?

You media claim just look like another sensational story as they use to do in 2007 worldcup. They even proved Pakistani player murderers! And after that not even one Media agency apologised Pakistan Cricket Players.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

The mafia is very real. You cannot deny that.

Akmals, Salman Butt, Asif, Amir, Wahab, Amin, Malik, etc. If you notice, these guys played for Pakistan consistently despite some of them playing like **** (akmal, Amin and Malik, for instance). Zulqarnain was sent back based on a dubious injury. YK was not played. These guys run a mafia and only want players who are in their mafia to play.


----------



## JanjaWeed

WAQAS119 said:


> What! Are you kidding me?
> Do you mean money has been recovered after so many day from same room? Was Salman Butt so stupid to keep them in his room even after such a big conspiracy?
> And why that money was not found in first raid of Scotland Yard?
> 
> You media claim just look like another sensational story as they use to do in 2007 worldcup. They even proved Pakistani player murderers! And after that not even one Media agency apologised Pakistan Cricket Players.



i think you should read my post once again with bit more patience!! may be some of your questions will be answered without me having to repeat myself. 
with regard to media claim, i'm only fond of media reports as much as you are. let's wait and see what the final out come is going to be? till then we all, including you will be relying on media irrespective of wether it's left, right or centre!!


----------



## Iggy

Now on news here..Asif has been kicked out from the malayalam movie because of the scandal ..too bad i was eagerly waiting to watch the movie were a Pakistani speaks malayalam


----------



## Awesome

seiko said:


> Now on news here..Asif has been kicked out from the malayalam movie because of the scandal ..too bad i was eagerly waiting to watch the movie were a Pakistani speaks malayalam


Now there's a true casualty of these allegations...


----------



## Hyde

> *'Insufficient evidence' against Majeed, fears UK anti-corruption chief*
> 
> *"I don't think [the case] has any evidence at all," said Parry. "Unless the News of the World placed a bet - which would be highly unlikely because in so doing they would have carried out a criminal act - then there doesn't appear to be any betting activity at all associated with these particular allegations. It places the ball, to pardon the pun, squarely back into the hands of the cricket authorities."*



Read full news

'Insufficient evidence' against Majeed, fears UK anti-corruption chief | Cricket News | England v Pakistan 2010 | Cricinfo.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119

As per News Channels here! Kamran Akmal is cleared from all charges related to Lords Test.


----------



## WAQAS119

*BREAKING NEWS: SCOTLAND YARD INVESTIGATION :KEEPER KAMRAN AKMAL HAS DECLARED CLEAR*


----------



## SpArK

*Scotland Yard clears Akmal off fixing charges
TNN, Aug 31, 2010, 07.22pm IST*


In a new twist to the 'spot-fixing' scandal, Scotland Yard in London cleared Pakistan wicketkeeper Kamran Akmal off any match-fixing charges alleged against him. 

Akmal was not called by the UK police for the second round of interrogation where his other three tainted teammate -- Salman Butt, Mohammad Aamer and Mohammad Asif - were called for questioning. 

Akmal was among the four players allegedly accused of spot-fixing in the fourth Test against England at Lord's. 

Earlier, former Australian wicketkeeper Ian Healy has declared Akmal completely innocent of match-fixing despite his butter-gloved display in the Sydney Test in January this year. 

Seven Pakistani players are being investigated by Scotland Yard detectives on allegations of deliberating delivering three no-balls during the team's fourth and final Test against England, which Pakistan lost on Sunday.

Scotland Yard clears Akmal off fixing charges - Top Stories - Cricket - Sports - The Times of India


----------



## Patriot

All those involved should be hanged in middle of Islamabad in front of Supreme Court

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sergente rehan

trident2010 said:


> *Pak cricketers just want money, women, food: Bookie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LONDON: A lot of Pakistani cricketers are "just looking for money, women and food" and very few of them have any love for the game, claims the bookie arrested for alleged 'spot-fixing' in the England-Pakistan Test.
> 
> Mazhar Majeed, the bookie who has made sensational claims of bribing Pakistani cricketers for bowling no balls in a sting operation by a British tabloid, claimed a lot of players were only bothered about money.
> 
> "You'll find there's only a few players who are genuine and who are actually here for the love of the game, and there's not many believe me. A lot of them are just looking for money, women and food," Majeed has been quoted as saying in the video tapes of the sting released by 'The News of the World'.
> 
> "How much they're getting paid is a joke. I came from a football background and I can see the difference in football and cricket. It's huge.
> 
> Majeed claimed cheating was not confined to match-fixing alone and that ball tampering had also become regular in the Pakistan team.
> 
> "I used to go out on the pitch to give the players their drinks. Whenever we couldn't get a wicket I'd have a lump of Vaseline on my hand. Shake their hand.
> 
> "They'd put it on one side of the ball and the ball would suddenly start in-swinging," he said.
> 
> Majeed revealed that he wanted Salman Butt to continue as captain for long as possible.
> 
> "I give out the information the night before or morning. What's going to happen at the end of the fourth day. But now we are not going to do any results for the next two games because we want Salman Butt to be captain long term," Majeed stated.
> 
> 
> 
> Pak cricketers just want money, women, food: Bookie - Top Stories - Cricket - Sports - The Times of India



All the players of the world love money, women and food....so whats new?! for sure there is huge diffrence between how much a cricket player earns and how much a football player....but with all those money football players still do match fixing too! never heared about all this? just google and read about the bigest scandal of football history in Italy the country which spends more then anyone else in the world in the football game!

And the claims about ball tempering and vaseline...that's really funny....so all the pakistani bowlers used vesiline to swing the bowl bcz they don't know how to swing it? come on this is really crap...total BS, the same old propaganda against Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sergente rehan

StreetHawk said:


> my friend i have total sympathy with your predicament. sometimes it's becomes necessary to open up your mind & look within instead of relying on conspiracy theories to keep self esteem intact.



The lahore attacks were an externel job so keep it out. That's not a conspiracy...


----------



## Patriot

Guys dont get too defensive  I too like cricket but let's face it our players are crooked we need players who can win every match .Hang all the players who are into match fixing


----------



## Hyde

Patriot said:


> Guys dont get too defensive  I too like cricket but let's face it our players are crooked we need players who can win every match .Hang all the players who are into match fixing



well yes, if they are guilty - they should be penalized and banned from cricket for good


----------



## Iggy

Asim Aquil said:


> Now there's a true casualty of these allegations...



Yea i also think they acted hastily here..should have waited for the verdict..I really wanted to see that movie..


----------



## fawwaxs

TaimiKhan said:


> Well i may be wrong, but there is something really fishy about this whole story.
> 
> Things don't seem to be in order.



yes its a conspiracy against Pakistan but Pakistani cricketers gave helping hand


----------



## WAQAS119

fawwaxs said:


> yes its a conspiracy against Pakistan but Pakistani cricketers gave helping hand



How do you know those No balls were deliberate???
Specially Asif's one? It was really a marginal and I don't think any bowler can do this with such an accuracy! 

As far as Amir's one is concerned, I have seen many like this in our club cricket! Even during pratice session we use to bowl without keeping crease in mind. I Know it is not good practice but it is reality. No one cares about no balls during net pratice and this becomes habbit.

Having said that, I must say that if they are guilty they should be penalised but unless and untill they are proved guilty they are innocent and atleast we Pakistanis should give them moral support. They are our people. 

Just imagine, if they come out out of it clean! What will they think of Pakistan nation, who just wanted them to be kicked out of Pakistan? How will we as a nation be able to face them?

They are our Stars (from whom world is envious of) and I support them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

*Scotland Yard has cleared Kamran Akmal of all charges *

rest will be grilled


----------



## Hyde

*Asif, Aamer, Butt stopped from practice*
Updated at: 1849 PST, Tuesday, August 31, 2010
Asif, Aamer, Butt stopped from practice TAUNTON: Pakistan cricket team management present in England stopped three players -* Mohammad Asif, Mohammad Aamer and Salman Butt  from taking part in practice and they are being sent to London.

Sources said that Pakistan high commissioner in England Wajid Shamsul Hasan has summoned these three players to London where they are also expected to meet with wellknown lawyer Elizabeth Robert.
*
All three players have been charged for match-fixing.

As per sources, replacements of these three players may be announced but the accused players cannot go outside England until the investigations are completed.

Meanwhile, an important meeting is going on between Waqar Younis, Shafqat Rana and Ijaz Ahmed.

Asif, Aamer, Butt stopped from practice - GEO.tv


----------



## Awesome

Scotland Yard clears Akmal off fixing charges - Top Stories - Cricket - Sports - The Times of India

Now there's a bloody good sign... I don't understand why the secrecy on the 7th player now? Why hasn't his name come forward? Is there even a 7th guy or its just bad media speculation?

Kamran Akmal cleared. Best thing for Pakistan would be that justice is served, whether our guys are guilty or not.



> NEW DELHI: In a new twist to the 'spot-fixing' scandal, Scotland Yard in London cleared Pakistan wicketkeeper Kamran Akmal off any match-fixing charges alleged against him.
> 
> Akmal was not called by the UK police for the second round of interrogation where his other three tainted teammate -- Salman Butt, Mohammad Aamer and Mohammad Asif - were called for questioning.
> 
> Akmal was among the four players allegedly accused of spot-fixing in the fourth Test against England at Lord's.
> 
> Earlier, former Australian wicketkeeper Ian Healy has declared Akmal completely innocent of match-fixing despite his butter-gloved display in the Sydney Test in January this year.
> 
> Seven Pakistani players are being investigated by Scotland Yard detectives on allegations of deliberating delivering three no-balls during the team's fourth and final Test against England, which Pakistan lost on Sunday.


----------



## Hyde

Jana said:


> *Scotland Yard has cleared Kamran Akmal of all charges *
> 
> rest will be grilled



unlikely........... I am yet to see any concrete evidence based on which the Jury will verdict against these players. I think they will get away with it..... if no further evidences are presented before the court


----------



## sergente rehan

STD said:


> Well,to say the least,its shocking to see some Pakistani's denying their team being involved in match fixing.
> There have been protests in Pakistan as well,its just to save Pakistan Team's drowning respect,that they are neglecting the truth and being ignorant.
> 
> Pakistani members here are standing against the entire world,world knows the truth!
> *Why were the Pakistani cricket team members,shying away hiding their faces in their coach*?



What is the real truth? did you know it? Wait before doing your BS comments against Pakistani team and forum members here....and who you are trying to call ignorant?

We are just waiting for the justice to be done...if they are really guilty then we will punish them and if they are innocent then the world must apologize with them and we want justice in any case. It's not the world who decides what is right & what is wrong just leave it to the court! And remind it the world is not composed by india or england only!


----------



## Pukhtoon

No one can Ban Aamir !!

He will Play InshahALLAH .He is the rising star of Pakistan.

We Support them All !!


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

Differance in reaction of 2 differant Pakistani skippers illustrates the truth.

Inzamam-ul-Haq refused to let Pakistan play on after accusations of ball-tampering.

Whereas Salman Butt is unable to convince anyone, he looks nervous, rusty and dare I say he came across as a guilty man.


----------



## Peregrine

Asif's ex girl friend veenas remarks.........









*She said that asif told her that " Pakistan will not win any series till 2011"*

*"She has also claimed that an Indian bookie is involved as well"* why am i not surprised


----------



## Awesome

Gentle Typhoon said:


> Differance in reaction of 2 differant Pakistani skippers illustrates the truth.
> 
> Inzamam-ul-Haq refused to let Pakistan play on after accusations of ball-tampering.
> 
> Whereas Salman Butt is unable to convince anyone, he looks nervous, rusty.


Inzamam is a world great. When he twitches the world listens. Salman Butt cannot command the same respect.

It's good that he doesn't even try, although the PCB in itself is responsible to guide them and take more tougher stances, given that no evidence has been laid out against them yet.


----------



## Hyde

Pukhtoon said:


> No one can Ban Aamir !!
> 
> He will Play InshahALLAH .He is the rising star of Pakistan.
> 
> We Support them All !!



If he is found guilty....... I will be the first one to support his ban


----------



## Hyde

Three more arrests in fixing investigation | Cricket News | England v Pakistan 2010 | Cricinfo.com


----------



## Speaker

Why are people hell bent on delivering verdicts? At least understand the facts before judging the case (assuming you have the capacity for logical conclusions).

The video evidence is not conclusive, and will be trashed by the defense lawyers in a second. It is possible for computer forensic experts to determine details of the video, and if that is proved to have been recorded BEFORE the actual no-balls, both Amir and Asif are toast. If the money found in the players' room is traced back to NOTW, they are guilty of something. Even if the video is inconclusive, they can be charged for at least _attempted_ fixing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tayyab1796

next time when Amir / Asif bowl a no-ball or Kamran Akmal drops a catch or Salman butt is bowled I won't be convinced that its just part of game . .. From now on their motives will not really be 'it happens in sports ...sometimes u lose sometimes u win' . 

I dont want to say much about Amir ,but Asif is a serial offender and has brought bad name to Pak before so he should be axed ASAP ( r we short of good fast bowlers in Pak ... no) , Kamran Akmal has raised eye brows over missing easy run outs (sydney test) and dropping catches , He needs replacement anyway (he is miles away from being another Moin Khan and we need someone like Moin) . Salman Butt is not a 10 years old boy who didn't know who he was meeting in front of the nightclub in London (PCB officials had warned players to avoid meeting those bookmakers) and what were they discussing out there ' weather is nice ...' ??? , Salman Butt should be kicked ouit ASAP .


----------



## peacekeeper

Tayyab1796 said:


> next time when Amir / Asif bowl a no-ball or Kamran Akmal drops a catch or Salman butt is bowled I won't be convinced that its just part of game . .. From now on their motives will not really be 'it happens in sports ...sometimes u lose sometimes u win' .
> .



People still think that way if we loose any match people start discussing whether the match was fixed and cricketers are money mongers
India lost the triseries and many of my friends were thinking whether it was a Rigged or what

If these players are found guilty 
nothing but *CRICKET WOULD BE AT GREAT LOSS*


----------



## JonAsad

Gentle Typhoon said:


> Differance in reaction of 2 differant Pakistani skippers illustrates the truth.
> 
> Inzamam-ul-Haq refused to let Pakistan play on after accusations of ball-tampering.
> 
> Whereas Salman Butt is unable to convince anyone, he looks nervous, rusty and dare I say he came across as a guilty man.



Inzamam-ul-Haq was battle hardened professional, looking at his experiences in playing for Pakistan cricket team under Imran khan and likes of him.

While Salman Butt is a young and unexperienced captain, innocence and immatury is not guilty in any book of law.


----------



## JonAsad

Kamran Akmal not found involved in spot fixing, guess he is a very bad wicketkeeper afterall


----------



## JonAsad

ek_indian said:


> *Are we seeing another one-of-those conspiracy theories?*



Remember world cup 2007, when Bob Woolmer died?
According to the whole world, western media, indian media, Team Pakistan was the murderer, Mushaq ahmad gave poisoned wine to Bob Woolmer and he died  that time alot of ppl were also conviced that Pakistani players are the killers.

Guess what was the truth? Woolmer died a natural death. 

Remember Oval Test of 2005 ball tempering fiasco?
Every body was hell bent that Pakistan is involved in Ball Tempering, there was a hug cry then also that Ban the whole team again 

Guess who was found guilty the racist aussie empire Darrell Hair.

*Yes i am sure we are seeing another conspiracy against Pakistan Cricket Team.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

^ 
*JonAsad* i am agree with you


----------



## prototype

conspiracy theory,expected this ,as usual,those Pakistani's who defend this act as conspiracy theory in making should understand,u r only making fool of urselfs

meanwhile hundreds more line Younis,Yousef and Misbah,potentially Afridi also will continue to become scapegoats


----------



## WAQAS119

prototype said:


> meanwhile hundreds more line Younis,Yousef and Misbah,potentially Afridi also will continue to become scapegoats



You should name all those Pakistani players from whom you are envious of.


----------



## prototype

WAQAS119 said:


> You should name all those Pakistani players from whom you are envious of.



man i love that players,and want them to represent Pakistan rather than this lame bunch playing for u now


----------



## JonAsad

prototype said:


> conspiracy theory,expected this ,as usual,*those Pakistani's who defend this act as conspiracy theory in making should understand,u r only making fool of urselfs*



I have heard that line many times before during Oval 2005 and World Cup 2007,
I guess its time for you guys to stop making fool of yoursleves every time.

Any way as the idiom goes, third time is the charm


----------



## JonAsad

Peregrine said:


> Asif's ex girl friend veenas remarks.........
> YouTube - front line 29th aug 2010 - part 1
> YouTube - front line 29th aug 2010 - part 2
> 
> *She said that asif told her that " Pakistan will not win any series till 2011"*
> 
> *"She has also claimed that an Indian bookie is involved as well"* why am i not surprised



Lol, what more to expect from Ex gf's


----------



## Nothing

http://mumbaimirror.com/article/15/...in-Pakistan-captain%E2%80%99s-Hotel-room.html


----------



## Peregrine

prototype said:


> conspiracy theory,expected this ,as usual,those Pakistani's who defend this act as conspiracy theory in making should understand,u r only making fool of urselfs
> 
> meanwhile hundreds more line Younis,Yousef and Misbah,potentially Afridi also will continue to become scapegoats


Hey man, conspiracy theories or not, don't forget that nothing substantial has been revealed so far, all they have is that video & the claims of that opprobrious bookie. However, if the Pakistani players are found guilty then the culprits should be banned for life especially Asif he should be kicked out irrelevant he is is guilty or not, Ever since he became a cricketer he has been one hell of a troubled character & a constant source of agitation for PCB e.g. Positive dope tests, drugs in his pocket at the airport, fighting within team mates etc etc


----------



## Peregrine

JonAsad said:


> Lol, what more to expect from Ex gf's


yeah, all she wants is to get back at him for breaking up with her.
But on a serious note this guy is always having issues & all those previous issues were proven as well.


----------



## Speaker

JonAsad said:


> Remember Oval Test of 2005 ball tempering fiasco?
> *Every body* was hell bent that Pakistan is involved in Ball Tempering, there was a hug cry then also that Ban the whole team again
> Guess who was found guilty the racist aussie empire Darrell Hair.



The BCCI was supporting you in that incident. You think you could have had the decision go your way on your own?


----------



## Pukhtoon

Zaki said:


> If he is found guilty....... I will be the first one to support his ban



U still Cant Ban Him 

Listen Micheal Holding at 56 second 






He will Play InshahALLAH !!


----------



## r3alist

I am a big pak cricket fan and in a way i want this to be true so that the thiefs in charge of pak cricket can be flushed out and pak cricket can get a clean start, so much rich talent and we waste it

the worst thing for me would be making a few scapegoats and leaving the oligarchs in charge!!!


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Where are the roots of this trouble, I mean which country is exporting bookies?

Must watch: 
Imran Hashmi's match-fixing cricket movie *Jannat* .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Speaker

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> Where are the roots of this trouble, I mean which country is exporting bookies?



The majority of the bookies are allegedly in India. But they are not part of the system. To control them would mean to arrest them and put them behind bars (since bookmaking is illegal in India). This is unlike cricketers who can be easily controlled by punishing the dishonest ones. If the Pakistani cricketers are found guilty, only the PCB and the cricketers are to be blamed.


----------



## Pukhtoon

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> Where are the roots of this trouble, I mean which country is exporting bookies?
> 
> Must watch:
> Imran Hashmi's match-fixing cricket movie *Jannat* .



Yaar You will not belive But i was a X Booki lol 

let me tell you frankly now we got line from Lahore and Karachi and they got the line from India.

And if u watch the movie Jannat same my story  

But its been two years i stop all this **** game.


----------



## Huda

Pukhtoon said:


> Yaar You would not belive But i was a X Booki lol
> 
> *let me tell you frankly now we got line from Lahore and Karachi and they got the line from India.
> *
> And if u watch the movie Jannat same my story
> 
> But its been two years i stop all this **** game.





really sir ??


----------



## Pukhtoon

huda said:


> really sir ??



Yes !! 

But ALLAH ka shukar hai Pechle 2 saal se Apna job kar raha hon Aur 

HALAL ka kama raha hon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

Pukhtoon said:


> Yes !!
> 
> But ALLAH ka shukar hai Pechle 2 saal se Apna job kar raha hon Aur
> 
> HALAL ka kama raha hon



ALLAH KA EHSAAN HAI AP PER


----------



## prototype

Pukhtoon said:


> Yaar You will not belive But i was a X Booki lol
> 
> let me tell you frankly now we got line from Lahore and Karachi and they got the line from India.
> 
> And if u watch the movie Jannat same my story
> 
> But its been two years i stop all this **** game.



r u really serious man,good u r out of that thing,u were risking ur carrer in that,allah ki meharbani thi appe


----------



## Pukhtoon

prototype said:


> r u really serious man,good u r out of that thing,u were risking ur carrer in that,allah ki meharbani thi appe



Read My Post On page no 9. Post No 126 

I write there PERSONAL EXPERIENCE .


Yes ALLAH ka Ikhsan Hai Muj Par !! Main Hameshah Dua kartha tha keh is se nikal jaon .


----------



## Speaker

Really good thoughts. Pertinent even if these allegations are never proven true...

The Dawn Blog Blog Archive I delivered that no-ball

The misfortune of Pakistan is that its tragedy appears as farce.

Over the past few years, our screens have been awash with images both gruesome and depressing in equal measures. *And they have been punctually followed by television anchors and television politicians blaming India, Israel, CIA, NASA and any other bogeyman you can think of &#8211; as long as the perpetrators weren&#8217;t one of us.*

Each time, amidst the despondency, I would find myself laughing at such incredulous claims. When, I would wonder, will such people face up to the brazen facts?

Over the past 48 hours, one of the greatest passions of my life has witnessed a sickening turn of events.

And since then, people have asked one of Pakistan&#8217;s largest religious communities &#8211; the cricket-fans &#8211; when will you face up to the facts?

After Bangalore 1996, Lord&#8217;s 1999, after the Qayyum Report and the player revolts, after everything that has happened, how could we still be shocked?

After all, for the most part, the players have always been corrupt, the board has always been dysfunctional, the system has been abused to the point where it is nothing but abusive &#8211; how did we not see this coming?

As I asked myself this question, I realised I was no better than those TV hosts and politicians I mocked &#8211; just like them I had always found someone else to blame.

*It&#8217;s the unfair pay-cheques, the IPL bans, the lack of education, the War on Terror, the colonial prejudices.*

So I decided to blame the greedy players, the short-sighted administrators, the extractive system.

But love has this way of denuding you and your rationalisations. And my love of cricket asked me &#8211; when will you blame yourself?

Myself? How am I to blame?

*I whizz past red lights while forwarding a text about the laws broken by the government.

I feast myself silly on all-you-can-eat-buffets, and yet I cringe at the greed of those boys.

I glower at my sister&#8217;s slipping dupatta as I leave for a night out, and still its the hypocrisy of Amir&#8217;s sajda at Lord&#8217;s that rankles me.

I shame Hollywood celebrities for their apathy towards the floods, when no amount of disasters slices me as much as a bunch of young men dropping some catches.

I curse the bus-driver when his swerving makes me miss my turn for the mosque.

I am someone who is in denial of the wrongs I commit.*

I must be someone who is the change I wish to see.

Ahmer Naqvi, a former journalist, is the Brian Lara of his generation &#8211; he is a genius but his team usually loses. He blogs at his own property in blogistan and is currently making films and liberating the Occipital Lobe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> Where are the roots of this trouble, I mean which country is exporting bookies?
> 
> Must watch:
> Imran Hashmi's match-fixing cricket movie *Jannat* .



obviously you want to say it's india which is the base for bookies. to put it in a simple way, bookies are like non state actors. they don't operate within the system. one has to be strong enough not fall prey to these guys evil web. hey! you don't give them the business, they will have to shut their shop one day!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rafay321

StreetHawk said:


> obviously you want to say it's india which is the base for bookies. to put it in a simple way, bookies are like non state actors. they don't operate within the system. one has to be strong enough not fall prey to these guys evil web. hey! you don't give them the business, they will have to shut their shop one day!!



Agreed. Also i hope you will start understanding the nature of Non-state actors and stop blaming the State of Pakistan for things the state has not done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

rafay321 said:


> Agreed. Also i hope you will start understanding the nature of Non-state actors and stop blaming the State of Pakistan for things the state has not done.



lol.. how did i know that this is goin to come?? peace..


----------



## U-571

desiman said:


> did you know Mazhar Majeed is a millionaire himself and lives in a huge house in upper England, im sure he has enough money to post his bail, the RAW dint do it lol



i would support all these bharati scums to be banned asap!!!


----------



## SMC

Can the bhartis please stop giving so much attention to conspiracy theories and those who disagree with the story. Only a few people are disagreeing or making conspiracy theories yet bhartis seem to be discussing that half the time. It ain't a big deal. Bhartis seem to be trying to get the best mileage out of this. Very few people are talking about it, yet they try to show everyone is talking about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

We as Pakistanis need to get rid of the guilt and stand up! Stand tall and wait for the complete details to come in front of us. There are many iffs and buts and based of just those, shady info, not so clear vid's, no date no time we are ready to lynch our guys. Who are we trying to please here. Its like we are saying that after all these years of being accused of wrong doings which were never proved we are tired and are ready to just throw in the towel. And this is what the other side needs. We are ready to deal with these guys but let the proof come out, proof with out any reasonable doubt to convict these guys till then every one who wants our players to be banned for life can take a hike. And to our indian friends here who are so desperately trying to convince us, guess what have you forgotten the shenanigans pulled by IPL chief, and how your board has just swept the whole thing under the carpet. So when ones own house is so f!lthy one shouldn't comment on others hygiene.


----------



## rafay321

StreetHawk said:


> lol.. how did i know that this is goin to come?? peace..



I couldnt resist ..peace 


Guys stop bringing in INDIA into this. Please. Totally un-related. This is the work of NOTW and our great players. Someone between these two is the culprit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Indians are being so dismissive of anybody asking for proof as conspiracy theorists. Dude, forget the theories who was behind what, the allegation has yet not been proven after so many days. 

Give me the source media storage and I will give you a fairly accurate analysis of when the video was shot. It's Computer Forensics 101. You get open source software out there that can do the bulk of the heavy lifting for you and will give a scientific base of saying this video was shot, when.

There is not a single word being uttered on the validity of the video by the media, just "Lynch the Pakistanis, lynch the Pakistanis". Are we back to the witch hunt days?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

Asim Aquil said:


> Indians are being so dismissive of anybody asking for proof as conspiracy theorists. Dude, forget the theories who was behind what, the allegation has yet not been proven after so many days.
> 
> Give me the source media storage and I will give you a fairly accurate analysis of when the video was shot. It's Computer Forensics 101. You get open source software out there that can do the bulk of the heavy lifting for you and will give a scientific base of saying this video was shot, when.
> 
> There is not a single word being uttered on the validity of the video by the media, just "Lynch the Pakistanis, lynch the Pakistanis". Are we back to the witch hunt days?



It would be naive to assume that the Metropolitan police did not verify the authenticity of videos before making arrests.


----------



## Tayyab1796

khalidali said:


> We as Pakistanis need to get rid of the guilt and stand up! Stand tall and wait for the complete details to come in front of us. There are many iffs and buts and based of just those, shady info, not so clear vid's, no date no time we are ready to lynch our guys. Who are we trying to please here. Its like we are saying that after all these years of being accused of wrong doings which were never proved we are tired and are ready to just throw in the towel. And this is what the other side needs. We are ready to deal with these guys but let the proof come out, proof with out any reasonable doubt to convict these guys till then every one who wants our players to be banned for life can take a hike. And to our indian friends here who are so desperately trying to convince us, guess what have you forgotten the shenanigans pulled by IPL chief, and how your board has just swept the whole thing under the carpet. So when ones own house is so f!lthy one shouldn't comment on others hygiene.


bro the problem is accused players should come forward in the media and say we are innocent 'loud and clear' the way they are hiding behind curtains is making matters worse for them . PCB chief should say to the world 'loud and clear' we are holding an inquiry immediately and if found guilty the 'board chairman' should resign as well . Once while studying management i read 
'Responsiblity flows upwards and authority flows downwards' I HOPE we will follow it in Pak and not the otherway round.


----------



## Super Falcon

kamran akmal is a big pain with salman butt if even they are not in match fixing they should be thrown out forever speacially kamran what he is in the team for missed catches keep getting out on ducks what is the use of him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Speaker

If anything is proven conclusively, I want to see these 3 (and anyone guilty) to be kicked out of the national team. I am not sure of life bans, but am certainly against the death penalty (most ridiculous suggestion ever heard!)

Looking at the part in bold, I am quite disturbed that people are desperate to see some "justice" being delivered (read: players found guilty). In the event that they are actually proven innocent, what would all these writers do?

'Insufficient evidence' against Majeed, fears UK anti-corruption chief | Cricket News | England v Pakistan 2010 | Cricinfo.com

The chairman of a UK commission set up to investigate the threat of gambling-related corruption in sport has told Cricinfo he believes there will be insufficient evidence for police to press charges against Mazhar Majeed, the alleged fixer who was caught on camera accepting money from an undercover reporter in a News of the World sting.

Rick Parry, the former chief executive of Liverpool Football Club, told Cricinfo's Switch Hit podcast that, despite a dossier of apparently damning evidence - including video footage of Majeed appearing to correctly predict the timing of three no-balls bowled by Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Amir during the first two days of the Lord's Test - the case was likely to flounder unless evidence of illegal betting activity was found to back up the claims.

"I don't think [the case] has any evidence at all," said Parry. "Unless the News of the World placed a bet - which would be highly unlikely because in so doing they would have carried out a criminal act - then there doesn't appear to be any betting activity at all associated with these particular allegations. It places the ball, to pardon the pun, squarely back into the hands of the cricket authorities."

Under the provisions of the Gambling Act 2005, which made cheating in sport for financial gain a criminal activity in the UK, it had been hoped that the very fact that these latest allegations had taken place in the country would help to carry them forward into the courts, and lead to a high-profile case that could act as a deterrent to others who might be tempted into similar wrongdoing.

However, Parry said that until such time that further evidence was unearthed, the greater onus would have to fall on cricket's governing bodies to live up to their promise, reiterated by the ICC's chief executive, Haroon Lorgat, on Monday, to take "prompt and decisive action" against anyone found guilty of match-fixing.

"The ICC is very much in the spotlight on this one, and so it can't afford not to [act]," he said. "*When you see the publicity like we've had over the last couple of days, there can't be a single reason not to take the right action, because it's the reputation of the sport at stake, and nothing can be more important than that. Everyone connected with sport - participants and spectators - have a basic right to believe that sport is clean and that everyone is doing their best, because that goes right to the root of what's good about sport."*

Parry did, however, credit the ICC for taking a lead among sporting governing bodies in attempting to police corruption its own issues, but added that more effort clearly needed to be put into the education of its young players, particularly in light of Amir's alleged involvement in the Lord's furore.

"I think one of the great sadnesses of all of this, and it's a widely held view, is that a great young talent like Amir has been implicated in this one," said Parry. "I think that's what perhaps separates this from many other cases, because it suggests that the bad guys got to him before the good guys did. One of the fundamental recommendations of our panel, along with disciplinary measures and sanctions, is that it's absolutely fundamental to have education processes in place, so that players and participants are taught from a very, very young age, first of all what the rules mean, so that there can be no excuses, and secondly that they are vulnerable to outside influences."

"To be fair to cricket, at ICC level they have taken very significant steps," he added. "They were one of the first sports to set up a proper integrity unit, in the wake of previous major issues such as Hansie Cronje scandal, so I don't think it can be said that the cricket authorities have done nothing. But in terms of educating the players, it could be that they've not done enough. It would have to be a shock that a talent that has broken onto the scene so very, very quickly is at the centre of all this.

"He'd have been enrolled in a cricket academy from a young age, and from the moment he shot to prominence with the international squad, you'd think that the Pakistan Cricket Board might have recognised a vulnerability and a need to put an arm around him. I can't imagine it would have been that difficult to do, because when you read of the sums involved in betting in the Far East - with up to $500 million on a single game - the temptation is potentially there for relatively lowly paid cricketers. It's beholden upon the authorities to step in and provide appropriate support systems."


----------



## MastanKhan

Jackdaws said:


> It would be naive to assume that the Metropolitan police did not verify the authenticity of videos before making arrests.



Hi,

Please kindly don't dwell on that thought---have you already forgotten the brazilian kid that the british secret police executed by mistake---and at first they were arrogant and never admitted mistake.

You know what happens when you as-s ume---you make an as-s of u and me.


----------



## Awesome

I think the gambling cartel in India should be busted as it seems to be behind orchestrating most match fixing cases.

BBC Sport - Cricket - Shane Watson & Brad Haddin 'approached' by bookmaker

Australian duo Shane Watson and Brad Haddin have alleged that they were approached by an Indian bookmaker last year while playing in England.
Watson says he was invited for a drink while on the Ashes tour while Haddin was targeted during the World Twenty20.

"It happened a couple of times in London and I just went and told [team manager] Steve Bernard," said Watson.

The claims come as British police investigate four Pakistan players over allegations of spot-fixing.

Sunday tabloid newspaper the News of the World alleges that two of Pakistan's players deliberately bowled three no-balls as part of a betting scam in last week's Test match against England at Lord's.

Captain Salman Butt, bowlers Mohammad Amir and Mohammad Asif and wicketkeeper Kamran Akmal are the quartet being questioned.

All-rounder Watson, 29, insists he was not specifically asked to alter the result of a match during the 2009 Ashes series in England and that while his conversations with an Indian man had been friendly, he thought it best to report his encounter to Bernard.

"It was an Indian fan, or that's what I thought it was, who knew a lot about me and what I did in the Indian Premier League and was only too kind with his praise about how I've been playing and he enjoyed the way I played," said Watson
"I actually didn't think too much more of it apart from I should talk to Bernard to let him know there's one guy who's probably a little bit more intense who was staying in our hotel.

"And I didn't think too much more of it until I found out a bit more information that he was actually one of the illegal bookmakers that was trying to get involved."

However, Watson admitted to having some sympathy for 18-year-old Amir, who took six England wickets at Lord's.

"When I first heard about it I was in complete shock," he added.

"Especially Amir who I do have a lot of respect for as the way he plays on the field. I probably feel for him more than anyone because he's only a naive and innocent young guy.

"If the allegations are true they will get a life ban which for someone like Amir, who is at the start of his career, would be extremely disappointing."

Haddin too alerted Bernard after an Indian man went to his room during the World Twenty20 tournament in 2009.

"I got a knock on my door from someone asking if I wanted to come across to their room to have a drink, which I thought was a bit odd," he said.

"I quickly rang Steve Bernard and John Rhodes (who manages the ICC's Anti-Corruption and Security unit in Australia and New Zealand) to tell them something weird had just happened.

"I think they checked footage of who the person was and it was someone that they were well aware of. I'd never seen the person (before) or never heard from him or seen him since."

Former Australian pace bowler Geoff Lawson, who was Pakistan coach in 2007-08, has offered words of support for three of the accused.

Writing in his column for the Sydney Morning Herald, he said: "I had a lot to do with Mohammad Asif and he was always missing training sessions to look after his sick mother.

"He has spent a lot of his money looking after his family.

"If Salman Butt is involved in any match-fixing, I would be absolutely stunned.
"He is a very intelligent, polite guy and has done well since taking over the team.
"It would be the greatest tragedy if a young man like Amir has been led astray."
Australia captain Ricky Ponting, writing in his column for The Australian newspaper, added: "We know what to do and we do it.

"We let the team manager know straight away and the ICC is informed from there. You have to be so careful with everything you do now, everyone you meet, everywhere you go."

Australia's Mark Waugh and Shane Warne were fined in 1995 for taking money from an Indian bookmaker in exchange for information on pitch and weather conditions during a tour to Sri Lanka.

Players from South Africa, India and Pakistan were banned from international cricket in the game's more recent match-fixing scandals.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Awesome

*Scotland Yard finds no solid evidence of match fixing*

Man the entire world must apologize for its rude and abrasive comments then. Myself included, I've been quite harsh to these players myself in a knee-jerk reaction.



> LONDON: The Lords Cricket Test match fixing scandal has entered its final and dramatic phase, with the Scotland Yard&#8217;s investigation team* failing to find any concrete evidence of match fixing.*
> 
> Responsible and reliable sources of Scotland Yard had informed on Tuesday that despite &#8216;the video and other proofs&#8217; as provided by the British tabloid, *no credibility has been so far established regarding the scandal so far.*
> 
> *Hence there have been no proofs that the main scandalous and shadowy character of match fixer, Mazhar Majeed ever had any contacts with fast bowlers Muhammad Asif or Muhammad Aamir.*
> 
> *Besides the video provided to Scotland Yard also fails to display the usual time and date formats as depicted in any such videos. Sources have informed that Scotland Yard feels that all no balls by Pakistani team during the Lords Test Match were delivered quite well before they were inducted in the video tape by the notorious Match fixer. However the video was closely scrutinized by Scotland Yard foe further evidences.*


Can I say, I told you so?



> Sources have also expressed that Scotland Yard was also toying with the notion of a possible trap laid and executed by the notorious British tabloid, of indulging in false reporting in a bid to soil the name of Pakistani team.
> 
> It is also doubtful that the alleged notes as displayed (having dubious denominations) were really UK pounds 10,000 at all!
> 
> Replying to a question, sources informed that first information, lists and other proofs provided to Scotland Yard, *claiming that Pakistani players did possess 1,50,000 UKL at all: a prize Scotland Yard and British police desperately sought during their joint raid. Other objects recovered from the rooms of the players also failed to yield any results or credible proofs.*
> 
> Investigators were also trying to solve the mystery, as to *why the notorious British tabloid had published the report two days later, as the no-balls of Pakistani players were conducted on the (very same) second day of the test match.*



This is huge if true and once Scotland Yard makes it official, Pakistan better tear a new one to all the people who wanted lynch Pakistan. However now that the book on Match fixing has been opened again, the investigations should not stop and the real culprits should be nabbed.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## SpArK

*Trio leave Pakistan cricket squad to face authorities*


By Julian Guyer (AFP) &#8211; 1 hour ago
TAUNTON, England &#8212; The three Pakistan players embroiled in betting scam allegations were to leave the squad Wednesday to face cricket and government authorities, de facto sidelining them from the team.
Test captain Salman Butt, plus bowlers Mohammad Aamer and Mohammad Asif, were to leave Pakistan's training camp in Taunton, southwest England, and head to London for a meeting with officials.
The Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) has said it will not suspend them while the allegations are being investigated, though their date in London means they are set to miss the next match, effectively deferring the highly contentious decision over whether they should play on.
Pakistan are due to face county side Somerset in Taunton on Thursday in a warm-up match ahead of their limited overs internationals against England.
Butt, Aamer and Asif are set to miss out as they head for talks with PCB chairman Ijaz Butt and Wajid Shamsul Hasan, Pakistan's high commissioner (ambassador) to Britain.
It is thought the three players will not rejoin the squad until Friday at the earliest.
It appears increasingly likely that they will play no further part in the tour.
Following the Somerset warm-up, Pakistan face two Twenty20 matches against England in Cardiff on Sunday and Tuesday, then five one-day internationals.
The International Cricket Council (ICC) has promised "prompt and decisive action" if the "spot-fixing" allegations made by Britain's biggest-selling newspaper are proven.
Customs officials in Britain said they had arrested and bailed two men and a woman on Sunday "as part of an ongoing investigation into money laundering". A source confirmed the arrests were linked to the cricket scandal.
They were a man and a woman, both aged 35 and from Croydon in south London, and a 49-year-old man from Wembley in northwest London.
"These individuals were arrested, questioned and have been bailed pending further investigation," Her Majesty's Revenue and Customs said in a statement.
The News of the World tabloid alleges that Mazhar Majeed, a 35-year-old Croydon-based agent for several Pakistan players, took 150,000 pounds (185,000 euros, 230,000 dollars) to arrange for deliberate no-balls to be bowled at precise points in the final Test match against England in London last week.
The information would be of enormous value to the spot-betting industry, where money is wagered on specific incidents in matches.
The weekly newspaper produced audiovisual footage of their dealings with Majeed on their website and printed conversation transcripts and pictures.
Majeed was arrested on suspicion of conspiracy to defraud bookmakers in the wake of the allegations, but was released on bail without charge on Sunday, to return on a future date.
Detectives interviewed Butt, Asif and 18-year-old prodigy Aamer, who delivered the no-balls -- normally an accidental and unpredictable occurrence -- and police seized their mobile phones.
Pakistan held a training session at the County Ground in Taunton on Tuesday, but reporters were barred on the request of the Pakistan team.
Somerset chief executive Richard Gould told AFP: "I think in these particular circumstances, we understand."
The world of cricket has reacted with shock and dismay to claims that huge sums of money had changed hands in alleged fixing schemes at international level, linked to shadowy betting rings.
Investigators from the ICC's anti-corruption and security unit are in Britain looking into the allegations.
Meanwhile former Pakistan coach Geoff Lawson said that while the poverty and violence in the country made corruption understandable, "that does not make it acceptable."
He said a selector once told him if a certain player was not picked, his own daughter would be kidnapped.
"These things are part of everyday life in Pakistan," he wrote in The Daily Telegraph newspaper.
"When a player is accused of taking money, it could be a case of sheer greed. Or they might want the money to pay for a new generator in their home village.
"Or they might even have been threatened with violence against themselves or a member of their family."
The Australian said Asif was "easily led astray, but even so, as a senior player he should know better than to get involved in 'spot-fixing'.
"If he is shown to be guilty, there should be no sympathy for him."


----------



## Tiger Awan

Has any one shared this??? 











Hidden facts behind fake evidences of &#8216;News Of The World&#8217;! World of Cricket

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## do_more

No team is playing in pakistan. Now no team allows them to play again in their country.

I am sorry for the pakistan cricket fans.


----------



## Tiger Awan

do_more said:


> No team is playing in pakistan. Now no team allows them to play again in their country.
> 
> I am sorry for the pakistan cricket fans.





such noble emotions make me cry


----------



## Awesome

This news was originally printed in The News, but there seems to be broken link for it right now.

*Scotland Yard levels no charge on players: Pakistan Hight Commission » ChowkYadgar*



> LONDON: Pakistan High Commission in London said Tuesday Scotland Yard Police merely carried out investigation with Pakistani players alleged of cricket betting scam but however, they have so far leveled no charges upon them, Geo News reported.
> 
> In a statement issued from Pakistan HC in UK, shelving the impression that cricket team has been asked to abandon ongoing visit, said: Neither any action is in progress against alleged players nor have they been asked to come back home.
> 
> There is no truthfulness in news pertaining to leaving out any player from squad neither the tour is going to be called off, the statement went on saying so.
> 
> The statement said that no FIA team is flying to London to probe into betting allegations against seven players as the matter is currently in hands of Scotland Yard Police for investigation.
> 
> Statement also clarified that those arrested including a woman were accused of money laundering on contrary to fixing matches, leaving the matter entirely unlinked with betting scam.
> 
> Scolding news media over their conduct in connection with betting allegations, the statement warned newsmen against exaggerating the matter, saying no evidences have proven positive against players as yet.


----------



## Bojitive neuj

This is going to be yet another kamran-akmal-style-let-go scenario with these cricketers.


----------



## Aslan

Bojitive neuj said:


> This is going to be yet another kamran-akmal-style-let-go scenario with these cricketers.



So what do you want, yes our cricket board is full of clowns. But now what is the remedy for this problem. Do you want us to lynch them, let them be proven guilty first. And then talk. And as per the reports that Asim has posted, it is looking very unlikely.


----------



## duhastmish

Saw in news : donkey with names of these 3 players name. people were beatign the hell out of him.

Poor sOUL he had nothing to do with these players , he canT play cricket and he wont get even a single $ out of the money.


----------



## kugga

Cheetah786 said:


> Most in Pakistani team are not there cause they were the best of the best they are there cause they paid heavy bribes so they aren't in it for the love of there country or love of the game they are simply there to make as much as they can as fast as they can.
> 
> 
> Another one of those events that make me proud to be a Pakistani.



Totally wrong it's true that they have paid heavy bribes but it's because they have to pay it, otherwise they may not be in the team... No matter what amount of love you have for the game or your country you have to pay the bribes... I mean that's the only way to get into the team currently... and I tell you what the club owners or the promoters of players are pauing these amounts not the players themselves coz most of the time these players are not wealthy enough to pay those heavy bribes... 
and now you can understand the rest of things that why they are involved in match fixing if they are...


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Like I said I trust in the players 

This "BRITISH /Aussie" mind set to put salt in wounds of performing Pakistani players is nothing new

I have seen it several times 

Pictures of players with girls or picture of players with fans - false nonsense about - disagreement 

Bottom Line is 

> Salman Butt had a tremendous series vs Australians
> Amir and Asif have been the new 'WW' 
> Riaz has been solid new addition

We just need out batsmen to grow some balls and play 



That tabloid should be sued for 5 Million dollars it must have made 30-40 million form sales of its tabloids

Its common sense , in test match if you nb 1-3 balls you should be praised for your good quality bowling no nonesense


----------



## Awesome

Pak match-fixing scandal: Did 'Mumbai Don' approach Brett Lee too?



> New Delhi: After Brad Haddin and Shane Watson, two more Australian cricketers have alleged that they were approached by the match fixer during Australia's tour to England last year.
> 
> According to a report issued by Cricket Australia, Brett Lee and Mitchell Johnson were also approached by the same Indian gangster who had earlier tried to lure Haddin and Watson.
> 
> The report also suggests that all four players rebuffed all offers made by the fixer and instead chose to alarm the team manager. This was later communicated to the ICC too.
> 
> A report published in the Sydney Morning Herald on Tuesday morning had suggested that Watson and Haddin, were approached by the Indian gangster with links to illegal bookmakers during Australia's tour of England last year and then the T20 World Cup.
> 
> The newspaper report said both cricketers reported the incident to authorities and neither was suspected of any wrongdoing. It also said that the same man approached other international cricketers, an official from Cricket Australia and a member of the media during the T20 World Cup in England.
> 
> The ICC's Anti-Corruption and Security Unit (ACSU) is believed to have started investigating this.
> 
> Pakistan's Australian tour in January this year, particularly the Sydney Test, has now come under scrutiny after a British tabloid published details of a sting operation where a bookie boasted of how he had fixed matches.
> 
> However it has now emerged that the ICC's ACSU had told three countries in the sub-continent to keep a close watch on their players. One of the tainted Pakistani players Mohamed Asif's former girlfriend Veena Mallik claims that the bowler had told her that Pakistan would not win any match till 2010.


----------



## Moin91

Tiger Awan said:


> Has any one shared this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hidden facts behind fake evidences of News Of The World! World of Cricket



yeah it seems like a fake picture... may be edited with clone-stamp tool...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SEAL

According to Samaa Tv the sister of Bookie(Mazhar Majeed) Rafia majeed is Indian national and she was arrested yesterday for investigation. Rehman Malik did a good thing to send FIA agents if Indian hand proved in this fixing scandal than we have to do something similar in CWG and 2011 WC.


----------



## Pukhtoon

> Scotland Yard finds no solid evidence of match fixing
> 
> Man the entire world must apologize for its rude and abrasive comments then. Myself included, I've been quite harsh to these players myself in a knee-jerk reaction.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> LONDON: The Lords Cricket Test match fixing scandal has entered its final and dramatic phase, with the Scotland Yard&#8217;s investigation team failing to find any concrete evidence of match fixing.
> 
> Responsible and reliable sources of Scotland Yard had informed on Tuesday that despite &#8216;the video and other proofs&#8217; as provided by the British tabloid, no credibility has been so far established regarding the scandal so far.
> 
> Hence there have been no proofs that the main scandalous and shadowy character of match fixer, Mazhar Majeed ever had any contacts with fast bowlers Muhammad Asif or Muhammad Aamir.
> 
> Besides the video provided to Scotland Yard also fails to display the usual time and date formats as depicted in any such videos. Sources have informed that Scotland Yard feels that all no balls by Pakistani team during the Lords Test Match were delivered quite well before they were inducted in the video tape by the notorious Match fixer. However the video was closely scrutinized by Scotland Yard foe further evidences.
> 
> Can I say, I told you so?
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Sources have also expressed that Scotland Yard was also toying with the notion of a possible trap laid and executed by the notorious British tabloid, of indulging in false reporting in a bid to soil the name of Pakistani team.
> 
> It is also doubtful that the alleged notes as displayed (having dubious denominations) were really UK pounds 10,000 at all!
> 
> Replying to a question, sources informed that first information, lists and other proofs provided to Scotland Yard, claiming that Pakistani players did possess 1,50,000 UKL at all: a prize Scotland Yard and British police desperately sought during their joint raid. Other objects recovered from the rooms of the players also failed to yield any results or credible proofs.
> 
> Investigators were also trying to solve the mystery, as to why the notorious British tabloid had published the report two days later, as the no-balls of Pakistani players were conducted on the (very same) second day of the test match.
> 
> This is huge if true and once Scotland Yard makes it official, Pakistan better tear a new one to all the people who wanted lynch Pakistan. However now that the book on Match fixing has been opened again, the investigations should not stop and the real culprits should be nabbed.





I want to see Indian faces after reading this  

Indian faces in the Vedio !!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fawwaxs

*Butt, Amir, Asif to meet PCB chief, high commissioner *

TAUNTON: The three Pakistan cricketers embroiled in spot-fixing allegations are to leave the squad on Wednesday to face their cricket chief and government authorities, de facto sidelining them from the team.

Test captain Salman Butt, plus bowlers Mohammad Amir and Mohammad Asif, were to leave Pakistan&#8217;s training camp in Taunton, southwest England, and head to London for a meeting with officials.

The Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) has said it will not suspend them while the allegations are being investigated, though their date in London means they are set to miss the next match, effectively deferring the highly contentious decision over whether they should play on.

Pakistan are due to face county side Somerset in Taunton on Thursday in a warm-up match ahead of their limited overs internationals against England.

Butt, Amir and Asif are set to miss out as they head for talks with PCB chairman Ijaz Butt and Wajid Shamsul Hasan, Pakistan&#8217;s high commissioner (ambassador) to Britain.

It is thought the three players will not rejoin the squad until Friday at the earliest.

It appears increasingly likely that they will play no further part in the tour.

Following the Somerset warm-up, Pakistan face two Twenty20 matches against England in Cardiff on Sunday and Tuesday, then five one-day internationals.

The International Cricket Council (ICC) has promised &#8220;prompt and decisive action&#8221; if the &#8220;spot-fixing&#8221; allegations made by Britain&#8217;s biggest-selling newspaper are proven.

Customs officials in Britain said they had arrested and bailed two men and a woman on Sunday &#8220;as part of an ongoing investigation into money laundering&#8221;.

A source confirmed the arrests were linked to the cricket scandal.

They were a man and a woman, both aged 35 and from Croydon in south London, and a 49-year-old man from Wembley in northwest London.

&#8220;These individuals were arrested, questioned and have been bailed pending further investigation,&#8221; Her Majesty&#8217;s Revenue and Customs said in a statement.

The News of the World tabloid alleges that Mazhar Majeed, a 35-year-old Croydon-based agent for several Pakistan players, took 150,000 pounds (185,000 euros, 230,000 dollars) to arrange for deliberate no-balls to be bowled at precise points in the final Test match against England in London last week.

The information would be of enormous value to the spot-betting industry, where money is wagered on specific incidents in matches.

The weekly newspaper produced audiovisual footage of their dealings with Majeed on their website and printed conversation transcripts and pictures.

Majeed was arrested on suspicion of conspiracy to defraud bookmakers in the wake of the allegations, but was released on bail without charge on Sunday, to return on a future date.

Detectives interviewed Butt, Asif and 18-year-old prodigy Amir, who delivered the no-balls &#8211; normally an accidental and unpredictable occurrence &#8211; and police seized their mobile phones.

Pakistan held a training session at the County Ground in Taunton on Tuesday, but reporters were barred on the request of the Pakistan team.

Somerset chief executive Richard Gould told AFP: &#8220;I think in these particular circumstances, we understand.&#8221;

The world of cricket has reacted with shock and dismay to claims that huge sums of money had changed hands in alleged fixing schemes at international level, linked to shadowy betting rings.

Investigators from the ICC&#8217;s anti-corruption and security unit are in Britain looking into the allegations. &#8212;AFP


----------



## Jackdaws

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please kindly don't dwell on that thought---have you already forgotten the brazilian kid that the british secret police executed by mistake---and at first they were arrogant and never admitted mistake.
> 
> You know what happens when you as-s ume---you make an as-s of u and me.



British secret police? Since when did metropolitan police become the secret police? And now you are comparing unnamed Brazilian illegal immigrants shot in the aftermath of 7/7 to international cricketers? Get real.


----------



## JonAsad

fox said:


> According to Samaa Tv the sister of Bookie(Mazhar Majeed) Rafia majeed is Indian national and she was arrested yesterday for investigation. Rehman Malik did a good thing to send FIA agents if Indian hand proved in this fixing scandal than we have to do something similar in CWG and 2011 WC.



How come the brother is Pakistani and the sister Indian?


----------



## Awesome

JonAsad said:


> How come the brother is Pakistani and the sister Indian?


She got married to an Indian dude and I think got naturalized as an Indian later on.

For that matter even Mazhar Majeed's wife is an Indian.

These guys are totally intermingled with Indians


----------



## Awesome

Jackdaws said:


> British secret police? Since when did metropolitan police become the secret police? And now you are comparing unnamed Brazilian illegal immigrants shot in the aftermath of 7/7 to international cricketers? Get real.


The point is even the British make FATAL errors so till something is not PROVEN, just don't ask me to believe such a serious charge against the Pakistani players because the British said so.


----------



## RobbieS

I think they key thing here is that the Scotland Yard or the British hardly have a hidden motive to prosecute Pakistani players, so we can safely assume that they had genuine and solid reasons to level the charges that they did. And British authorities would be far less corrupt or politically motivated than the regular sub-continental agencies.


----------



## Awesome

RobbieS said:


> I think they key thing here is that the Scotland Yard or the British hardly have a hidden motive to prosecute Pakistani players, so we can safely assume that they had genuine and solid reasons to level the charges that they did. And British authorities would be far less corrupt or politically motivated than the regular sub-continental agencies.


NOTW has plenty of motive to fabricate charges. This is big business. It's a tabloid, it doesn't have to worry about reputation, just masala.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RobbieS

Asim Aquil said:


> NOTW has plenty of motive to fabricate charges. This is big business. It's a tabloid, it doesn't have to worry about reputation, just masala.



Yeah, thats true if we are only talking about NOTW as a media agency. But I was talking more about the govt. investigative agency. Since they are onto this now, we can safely assume that we will have a fair investigation.


----------



## kugga

RobbieS said:


> Yeah, thats true if we are only talking about NOTW as a media agency. But I was talking more about the govt. investigative agency. Since they are onto this now, *we can safely assume that we will have a fair investigation*.



InshaAllah!!


----------



## RobbieS

kugga said:


> InshaAllah!!



I sincerely do hope so for the sake of Pakistani cricket and cricket enthusiasts in general. Asif and Amir are a treat to watch and it will be a shame not see them in action anymore.


----------



## Awesome

RobbieS said:


> Yeah, thats true if we are only talking about NOTW as a media agency. But I was talking more about the govt. investigative agency. Since they are onto this now, we can safely assume that we will have a fair investigation.


Hmmm yes, but the damage to people's reputation has already been done. In Pakistan executioners are being readied, since they will be tried for treason, for which the death penalty is big possibility.

NOTW have already done this with Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie, by declaring them divorced when they were not. If the British government does not act upon shutting down libelous institutions a lot more lives would be hurt and the British government would then also be responsible.

Already they've not attended yesterday and today's practice and may have to sit out on the ODIs. The captain himself isn't confident about them and will remember the remark that "everyone (in the team) wants to F up Afridi".

Of course if its proven then as they say in Pakistan, jitne jootay parein woh kum hain. But until then, the sort of disrespect being meted out to these players is in poor taste.


----------



## Speaker

Asim Aquil said:


> She got married to an Indian dude and I think got naturalized as an Indian later on.
> 
> For that matter even Mazhar Majeed's wife is an Indian.
> 
> These guys are totally intermingled with Indians



Moral of the story: Indians need to watch out before making _rishtas_ with people of certain nations. Sania Mirza...hint, hint...wink, wink.

All said, if what Asim is saying is true, and the article appears on a neutral source, some serious apologies are due from the fans, media and administrators.


----------



## desiman

Asim Aquil said:


> She got married to an Indian dude and I think got naturalized as an Indian later on.
> 
> For that matter even Mazhar Majeed's wife is an Indian.
> 
> These guys are totally intermingled with Indians



does it matter ? are the players Indian or Pakistan ?


----------



## JanjaWeed

RobbieS said:


> I sincerely do hope so for the sake of Pakistani cricket and cricket enthusiasts in general. Asif and Amir are a treat to watch and it will be a shame not see them in action anymore.



If they are proven guilty obviously they will be punished, maybe with life ban. But it would be totally unfair to ban Amir forever. Looks like rest of the guys have been in this fixing game for a while & they deserve whatever the punishment they get. But this lad amir deserves another chance!!


----------



## Speaker

desiman said:


> does it matter ? are the players Indian or Pakistan ?



Not just that, the accused are people of Pakistani origin. Apparently the whole of India is culpable because Majeed married an Indian (okay?)...and his sister married an Indian (???)...awesomeness has no limits!


----------



## Undivided Kashmir

*Fans want ticket refund after spot-fixing scandal*

Angry and disillusioned by the 'spot-fixing' allegations against Pakistani cricketers, upset fans in London [ Images ] are demanding ticket refunds while sponsors are having second thoughts about their investment in the sport.

Fans are demanding ticket refunds in the wake of allegations of 'spot-fixing' against Pakistani players, and the worst affected is Yorkshire, where an England-Pakistan ODI match is being scheduled at Headingley on September 12.

"Reaction has been particularly marked in Yorkshire where large numbers of ticket holders have demanded a refund. According to club officials the callers said they are furious about the betting allegations which has now turned into a drama involving at least four investigations, three of them criminal," a report in The Guardian said.

"Other grounds staging games in the five-match series have also been affected by the scandal. It could also undermine ticket sales for the two Twenty20 [ Images ] Internationals in Cardiff. Neither of those games at 16,000-capacity Swalec Stadium are anywhere near to a sellout, with only 6,000 tickets sold for the second match on September 7. It seemed

highly unlikely that there would be a last surge of interest in the fixture," it said.

Headingley will stage the second ODI and it was already guaranteed to be a sellout of about 17,000 before the News of the World sting operation report broke out.

Yorkshire county's chief executive Stewart Regan said many fans will be watching the match reluctantly, having tried unsuccessfully to cancel their bookings in the wake of the 'spot-fixing' allegations.

"The phones in the club office haven't stopped ringing from people wanting to vent their fury and ask whether they can get refunds on the one-day international," Regan said. 

"From the club's point of view, we can't give refunds simply because people have got a personal opinion about what's gone on, no matter how much we might agree with them. The club has sold tickets in good faith and, just as we understand the spectators' position, they appear to understand ours." 

Officials at Surrey and Glamorgan confirmed that they had also taken smaller numbers of calls from ticket holders who were either angry or confused following last weekend's revelations.

Meanwhile, sponsorship specialists have also warned that the scandal could have a direct impact on revenues if not properly dealt with by the ICC [ Images ].

"Will this affect Pepsi in Pakistan? Probably not. But the impact will be felt at their corporate headquarters in the US," said Rupert Pratt, managing director of Generate Sponsorship.

"Likewise with nPower. It doesn't look very good for your chief executive to be making a presentation that is tainted and portrays values that are the absolute opposite of those you are trying to project as a sponsor."

He said cricket sponsors had already cancelled all their national newspaper advertising because of the negative impact of the story and that the implications would snowball if the authorities were not seen to deal effectively with the problem.

"Five years ago, cricket used to be seen as traditional, safe sponsorship. Now it is a hot potato, it's a potentially risky investment. The main impact will be felt in two or three years' time if this isn't stamped out."


----------



## soul hacker

Shahid Afridi looks ahead to the cricket

Shahid Afridi, Pakistan's one-day captain, says his team is looking forward to getting back to cricket after four days of being in the headlines for the wrong reasons. Pakistan play Somerset in Taunton on Thursday in their first game since the spot-fixing controversy broke.

"We had a very good practice session yesterday [Tuesday]," he said at Somerset's County Ground. "What has happened has gone. We are here to play good cricket. It's a big challenge for me personally, playing in English conditions is always difficult.

"Myself and the coach [Waqar Younis] are trying to keep morale high. It's always very difficult in these conditions against a good team but they are all really focused."


----------



## SEAL

 Indian ICC Chief working to get Pak team banned for 3 to5 years
 Pak govt smell *** behind the match fixing drama
 Bookie emerges as RAW man, introduced to Indian cricketers by RAW
 Bookie met Pak player in South Africa at a dinner for the first time in 2009
 Aamir like young players were the basic target
 English journalist got 50,000 Pounds to organize fake sting operation for RAW
 Indian High Commission at London played key role in Bookies bail.


International Cricket Council President Sharad Pawar, an Indian national and Scotland Yard are making futile efforts to involve Pakistanis players in spot-fixing with the yearn desire of 2-3 years ban on Pakistan for taking part in International cricket events; reveal the investigations of The Daily Mail.

These investigations indicate that pre-set drama reveals that ICC chief and its members, The News of the World and notorious Indian intelligence agency RAW were the mastermind behind all this planned mess with special focus on putting the career of new teenage pace sensation of Pakistan Muhammad Aamir at stake who emerging as main threat to the batsmen across the world in the coming years.

The Daily Mails investigations reveal that picture of Salman Butt along with bookie and some reporter is clearly fabricated and created in photoshop computer programme that is installed at every newspaper office for sure. Furthermore the video of the bookie, Majeed giving Pounds to Wahab Riaz is also a creation.
The Daily Mails investigations indicate that the bookie Mazhar Majeed is a RAW front man and holds a key position in RAWs illicit fund generation programme that includes running Mafia wings, running brothel houses, prostitution syndicates gambling dens, and betting on matches of Cricket, soccer and even tennis. He was merely a ticket blacker at movie theatres in Mumbai till a few years back when was hand picked by RAW like they did it in Chota Rajan Case and was put under the command of RAWs Special Operations Division SOD, headed by Chota Rajan where he was trained for sports betting.

The Daily Mails findings further indicate that Majeed was introduced to different bookies at Mumbai, Delhi, Johannesburg, Cape Town and Dubai by RAW official. These findings reveal that in 2007, RAW arranged Majeeds meeting with Indian Cricket star Sachin Tendulkar, Harbajjan Singh and Rahul Dravid so that so that they can further introduce Majeed to different players of Cricket teams of different countries, specially Pakistan and world cricketers like Shane Watson do confirm the same. These finding further indicate that in September 2009, an Indian businessman Vijay Aaloowalia, based in Cape Town, South Africa hosted a dinner for Pakistani and Indian cricketers on the sidelines of Champions Trophy. Bookie Majeed was also invited to that dinner where some Pakistani players were introduced to him for the first time. Though the trick didnt work and Pakistan team defeated India easily in that tournament but Majeed remained sniffing Pak players then onwards.
The Daily Mails investigations indicate that RAWs under cover officials at Indian High Commission at London along with Indian London-based Indian diplomats held meetings with some British journalists after which they finally succeed in getting nod from one particular journalist to organize a fake sting operation with connivance of Majeed, who was already operating under the instruction of his agency officials. The reporter also convinced his newspaper that his sting operation was going to be a genuine one. In the meanwhile the Indian High Commission managed to put it in the ears of the officials of the British police that Pakistani players would get indulged into illegal activities while the ICC Chief was already taken on board by Indian High Commission and RAW officials.
These investigations further reveal that the quick bail of Mazhar Majeed was also sponsored by Indian High Commission and RAW as Indian diplomats at London were seen extraordinarily active after the arrest of Majeed. The Daily Mails investigations further reveal that some undercover RAW had approach a Lahore-based a female showbiz artists at Dubai last year. She was told that she should be given leading role in an upcoming multi-star Bollywood thriller. Later she was asked to fix a Pakistani fast bowler as he had promised to work in an advertisement of the company of same film maker and later refused while he was already paid. She was launched for the first time in this direction and she has been re-activated now too to add colours to the drama that has been staged in England.

The Daily Mails investigations conclude that the basic aim of RAW was to play havoc with the careers of Aamir like young lot of Pak cricketers but when Sharad Pawar was taken on board, he expanded the plan to get the entry of the Pakistan team banned in international cricket for three to five years.

Meanwhile, Federal Interior Minister Rehman Malik has said that there 
might be a conspiracy behind the match-fixing scam adding that initial report has been sought from the Scotland Yard. We will believe only when we have concrete evidence with us, Malik told media after attending a high level meeting at the National Crisis Management Cell and meeting with Sports Minister Ijaz Jhakrani.
Malik said a preliminary report on the matter had been sought and that the Pakistan government had written to Scotland Yard through Interpol to get more facts. Rehman Malik said that stern action would be taken if any cricketer is found guilty in the match fixing allegations.
He said that investigations have commenced regarding the involvement of cricketers in a match fixing allegation made by British media; an investigative team of the Federal Investigation Agency (FIA) would visit the United Kingdom to probe the matter after the report of the Scotland Yard. The probe team would search whether or not the match was fixed, or team players were fixed for spot. If any of the players are involved, we will make an example of it and strict action will be taken, he added.
He said it has been decided to form a 3 member investigative committee consisting of FIA officers and an officer of Ministry of Sports. The ream would consist of Director FIA Admin Headquarter Inam Ghani and Assistant Director FIA Karachi Agha Ishrat while the third member would be nominated by the Sports Minister.
Rehman Malik said that this team would leave for UK after permission from UK. He said that however if the Scotland Yard and Interpol does not provide us the initial report than this team would proceed to UK with or without permission. Meanwhile, Sports Minister Mir Aijaz Hussain Jakhrani said that no charges had been framed against the team so far and until they are charged with something they would continue to play.
Jakhrani stated that alternate team of Pakistan wouldnt be send to UK for One-day series. He said we would not bring back any player until charges against them are proven. He said that he would meet with Prime Minister Yousaf Raza Gilani after which he would be in the position to say whether PCB chairman should be removed or not
Earlier in the day, PCB Chairman Ijaz Butt said, There is a case going on over here with Scotland Yard. This is only an allegation. There is still no charge or proof on the account. So at this stage, no action will be taken.
The ICCs anti-corruption unit has been asked to submit a report on its investigations within the next three days.

The Daily Mail - Daily News from Pakistan - Newspaper from Pakistan


----------



## SEAL

Look at the desperation of Indians they activated RAW against our cricket team its time to create ISI cricket wing.This kind of stupidity before CWG and 2011WC i am afraid consequences will be devastating for Indians.


----------



## toppys

fox said:


> Look at the desperation of Indians they activated RAW against our cricket team its time to create ISI cricket wing.This kind of stupidity before CWG and 2011WC i am afraid consequences will be devastating for Indians.



You already have one under Dawood. HQ in Sharjah...


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

fox said:


> Look at the desperation of Indians they activated RAW against our cricket team its time to create ISI cricket wing.This kind of stupidity before CWG and 2011WC i am afraid consequences will be devastating for Indians.



Firstly,Indians are not involved in every wrong thing related to your country.

Everyone related to cricket is criticising your players...and you Pakistanis have to realise that if you defend them it will only earn you insult in this world.

A gentleman from Australian cricket team said "i dont know if its(cheating or match fixing) is in their culture"....isnt it shameful?

And instead of firing them or punishing them...you guys are supporting them...do you even know what consequences it might have.

Bashing India and evil Yindus Yahoodis and Yankees to get votes is one thing...but making it an excuse in a forum where all educated and non criminals come is another thing.

I am sorry to say but i think the problem is with mentality...when you guys see big criminals run the country...you guys might think what offence is bowling a no ball to earn some extra bucks??

I wish Pakistani people change their attitude and talk sensibly and scientifically...theres enough proof of your players involvement.

Ok agreed it was our Indian bookie...but what about your players...why did they do it in the first place?

p.s i didnt want to comment on this thread as it would make you think that Indians are celebrating...but i couldnt stop myself when you dragged us in this.


----------



## desiman

fox said:


> Look at the desperation of Indians they activated RAW against our cricket team its time to create ISI cricket wing.This kind of stupidity before CWG and 2011WC i am afraid consequences will be devastating for Indians.



i hope you joking, seriously where do you get all this crap from ?


----------



## SEAL

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


> Firstly,Indians are not involved in every wrong thing related to your country.
> 
> Everyone related to cricket is criticising your players...and you Pakistanis have to realise that if you defend them it will only earn you insult in this world.
> 
> A gentleman from Australian cricket team said "i dont know if its(cheating or match fixing) is in their culture"....isnt it shameful?
> 
> And instead of firing them or punishing them...you guys are supporting them...do you even know what consequences it might have.
> 
> Bashing India and evil Yindus Yahoodis and Yankees to get votes is one thing...but making it an excuse in a forum where all educated and non criminals come is another thing.
> 
> I am sorry to say but i think the problem is with mentality...when you guys see big criminals run the country...you guys might think what offence is bowling a no ball to earn some extra bucks??
> 
> I wish Pakistani people change their attitude and talk sensibly and scientifically...theres enough proof of your players involvement.
> 
> Ok agreed it was our Indian bookie...but what about your players...why did they do it in the first place?
> 
> p.s i didnt want to comment on this thread as it would make you think that Indians are celebrating...but i couldnt stop myself when you dragged us in this.



Nothing has proved against Pakistani players if they found guilty we all Pakistanis will support life ban on them. 

You should be ashamed because Match fixing was introduced by Indians in Cricket Azhardudin,Jadeja why they were banned? Lalit Modhi who found guilty in USA over drugs is also facing allegations of match fixing you made him chairman of IPL.

You need to look at your corrupt Indian culture in 2003 Common wealth games Okez Indian to host CWG games but stadiums are not complete yet.


----------



## SpArK

desiman said:


> i hope you joking, seriously where do you get all this crap from ?



*Too much RAW i guess*


----------



## soul hacker

*Amir needs rehabilitation not punishment, says Atherton*

TAUNTON, England: Mike Atherton, the former England captain, wants Pakistans Mohammad Amir to undergo rehabilitation instead of getting punished if charges of playing a role in a spot-fixing scandal are proven against the young fast bowler, writes Khalid Hussain.
Admittedly, if these allegations are proven accurate, to reprieve Amir at the expense of anyone else involved would be arbitrary and, in a sense, unfair. It would give succour to those who argue  rightly  that the events of the past few days are a direct consequence of a failure to act on the excesses of the past. Yet that would be to ignore the obvious: that Amir is a potent symbol right now, of what was, what is and what might be, wrote Atherton in his column in The Times on Tuesday.
He should not be punished as an example to the rest, as everyone seems to suggest, rather he should be made aware of the issues, educated, rehabilitate and held up as an example of what can be achieved.
Amirs rehabilitation should be at the heart of the cleansing of Pakistan cricket. The brilliant young bowler is not the cause of the problem but the most tragic consequence of it, stressed Atherton, now working as Times chief cricket correspondent.
Amir, 18, hogged the limelight during the best part of the four-Test series against England with his deadly swing bowling that he deliver with a big, youthful smile.
But the lanky pacer is now facing the prospects of a life ban after being accused of bowling a deliberate no-ball during the Lords Test last week. His new-ball partner Mohammad Asif is also accused of a similar crime while Test captain Salman Butt and his deputy Kamran Akmal are also under investigation for having links with match-fixers.
Most critics believe that if found guilty, all the players, including the young Amir, should be given exemplary punishment. The International Cricket Council (ICC) has also promised prompt and decisive action against anybody found guilty of wrongdoing.
But Atherton argues that Amir might be a victim rather than one of the villains of the story.
Now think of Salman Butt and the nature of authority in Pakistan itself. When a slip catch disappeared through the cordon at the Brit Insurance Oval, Butt walked towards them and gave them a very public dressing-down. An England captain might have got a flea in his ear had he done the same; in Pakistan you dont flout authority. Could an 18-year-old resist the wishes of his elders, his superiors, he questioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

fox said:


> Nothing has proved against Pakistani players if they found guilty we all Pakistanis will support life ban on them.
> 
> You should be ashamed because Match fixing was introduced by Indians in Cricket Azhardudin,Jadeja why they were banned? Lalit Modhi who found guilty in USA over drugs is also facing allegations of match fixing you made him chairman of IPL.
> 
> You need to look at your corrupt Indian culture in 2003 Common wealth games Okez Indian to host CWG games but stadiums are not complete yet.



Bhai...firstly i am not saying Indians are clean.

We all are alike...mostly everything in India and Pakistan is corrupt.

Indeed Lalit Modi was guilty in USA...and look at Afridi bhai...he was guilty of ball tampering..and he is captain of Pakistan...look at Waqar bhai...accused of match fixing...is the coach.

So,indeed we are corrupt..there is no one denying it.

Only difference is that your players are in serious mess now and our players are not coz they get paid really well.

If Amir was earning equal to ishant sharma...i dont think he would have done it.


----------



## Always Neutral

fox said:


> According to Samaa Tv the sister of Bookie(Mazhar Majeed) Rafia majeed is Indian national and she was arrested yesterday for investigation. Rehman Malik did a good thing to send FIA agents if Indian hand proved in this fixing scandal than we have to do something similar in CWG and 2011 WC.



Do you think we are dumb and don't read papers ?

Majeed, his brother both of pakistani origin along with his wife of unspecified origin (could be Indian) were all arrested together as they are all Directors in the same company. Get a life man. FIA will have no access to the investigation till the Met finish their investigation.

Thats how it works here.

Regards


----------



## Always Neutral

fox said:


>  Indian ICC Chief working to get Pak team banned for 3 to5 years
>  Pak govt smell *** behind the match fixing drama
>  Bookie emerges as RAW man, introduced to Indian cricketers by RAW
>  Bookie met Pak player in South Africa at a dinner for the first time in 2009
>  Aamir like young players were the basic target
>  English journalist got 50,000 Pounds to organize fake sting operation for RAW
>  Indian High Commission at London played key role in Bookies bail.
> 
> 
> The Daily Mail - Daily News from Pakistan - Newspaper from Pakistan



 How desperate you are to believe the Earth is flat. Read what your news paper says below and go back to your dorm and smoke some good weed.

www.thenews.com.pk - Security Verification

Wednesday, September 01, 2010 
By Murtaza Ali Shah 
LONDON: The Sports Editor of the News of the World, who authorised the sting operation involving Pakistani cricketers allegedly involved in match-betting, has stated that there is no hidden agenda behind the exposure that has rocked the world of cricket  especially Pakistan.
Paul McCarthy, the Rupert Murdoch-owned weekly tabloids Sports Editor, said in an interview with The News/Geo Television that his papers latest expose, led by its Pakistani origin investigative editor Mazhar Mahmood, has helped the sports open the lid on a multi-million pounds fraud syndicate for no other reason but to make the sports clean and professional.
McCarthy said that the evidence gained by the paper pointed to the cheating within the Pakistan team and it was lucky for the paper that the scandal unravelled in a way the paper was not expecting but there was no agenda against Pakistan or its players.
We wanted to prove, if we can, there is corruption within the world of sports and cricket. Its a story which has gone around the world. It has huge ramifications for the sport of cricket. People are shocked at the action of those players who have been found involved. There are people who feel let down and there is a sense of bewilderment, he said.
He revealed that the papers journalists have been investigating the tip-offs involving Pakistani cricket players since the beginning of this year. He said the weekly paper, which has broken the earth-shaking stories involving sports starts, celebrities and politicians in Britain, became suspicious after the Test match Pakistan played in Sydney which also led to an International Cricket Council (ICC) Investigation.
For the newspaper, it is apparent, that their investigative journalists didnt need to do much vigorous work to ensnare the Pakistani players agent Mazhar Majeed as the agent seemed desperate to grab every opportunity to make money here and there.
He said when Pakistan landed in England for their latest assignment, the News of the World focussed the attention on Mazhar Majeed after managing to infiltrate his network and winning his trust. The papers journalists posed as the loaded Far Eastern businessmen. As is usual tactic of the paper, its journalists go in with blank cheques, protocol, bling, flash and luxury. Money for such scoops is not an issue and they openly wave it at their targets.
Asked about his role in the operation which has literally rocked the cricket world, the sports editor said that he felt it was going to be big when the first of the two no balls were bowled on Thursday. 
From then on it was a case of what happens on Friday and it was clear that as Majeed had told, things fell into place, he said, confirming that he took everything into perspective and got in touch with senior ICC officials on Saturday night.
But the paper alerted the Scotland Yard on Friday evening when no balls were bowled. The police, according to the sports editor, came to the News International headquarters early on Saturday morning to collect the evidence which included the video footage showing how the oral commitment of Mazhar Majeed matched the actions of players on the filed, the transcription of the footage and spoke to the journalists who were working on the story.
The police found the evidence compelling and they felt there was a case to answer, said Paul McCarthy of how after seeing the evidence the police arrested Mazhar Majeed, 35, and kept waiting for the players to finish the game and come off the filed.
He said that cricket authorities need to send out a clear signal that corruption had no place in sports. Should any of the players involved in the betting be banned, they should be banned for life. The message should go out that you cant ever manipulate the integrity of cricket. Life bans must mean life bans, he added.
AFP adds from Taunton: Three Pakistan players named in an alleged betting scam have been summoned from training in southwest England to meet top officials in London, team manager Yawar Saeed said Tuesday.
Test captain Salman Butt and bowlers Mohammad Aamir and Mohammad Asif have been called to a meeting with the PCB Chairman Ijaz Butt, and the Pakistan High Commissioner Wajid Shamsul Hassan today (Wednesday), he said.
The PCB said earlier it will not suspend the players named in the alleged betting scam, revealed in Britains News of The World on Sunday, until the police find proof of wrongdoing. However, there is media speculation that they will be dropped from the team for the rest of the tour.


----------



## Always Neutral

soul hacker said:


> *Amir needs rehabilitation not punishment, says Atherton*
> 
> TAUNTON, England: Mike Atherton, the former England captain, wants Pakistans Mohammad Amir to undergo rehabilitation instead of getting punished if charges of playing a role in a spot-fixing scandal are proven against the young fast bowler, writes Khalid Hussain.
> .



I TOTALLY AGREE. 

I HOPE IT HAPPENS.

Regards


----------



## Awesome

Always Neutral said:


> Do you think we are dumb and don't read papers ?
> 
> Majeed, his brother both of pakistani origin along with his wife of unspecified origin (could be Indian) were all arrested together as they are all Directors in the same company. Get a life man. FIA will have no access to the investigation till the Met finish their investigation.
> 
> Thats how it works here.
> 
> Regards


Majeed's wife is Indian, his sister's a naturalized Indian (after marrying an Indian) and he deals primarily with Indian gambling cartels.

The Sports Encounter &#8211; It&#039;s all about Sports Match-fixing, Violence, and Cricket



> Mazhar Majeed and his brother Azhar Majeed, who are actually British citizens but their forefathers were from Faisalabad, Pakistan. Both run a company which acts as an agent for the players mostly Pakistani players but their actual business is match fixing and betting. Both settled in England from last many years and Mazhar married to Indian lady in UK while his sister also married to the Indian man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

I don't understand how since Saturday, the Scotland Yard hasn't been able to confirm a simple thing, was the video shot before the no balls or after the no balls?

Get the source storage media on which the video was directly recorded on, any computer forensics analyst worth their salt would tell you when the data was written on to the media.

Because if the video's timing isn't what NOTW says it is, then heads better roll in England.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Asim Aquil said:


> I don't understand how since Saturday, the Scotland Yard hasn't been able to confirm a simple thing, was the video shot before the no balls or after the no balls?
> 
> Get the source storage media on which the video was directly recorded on, any computer forensics analyst worth their salt would tell you when the data was written on to the media.
> 
> Because if the video's timing isn't what NOTW says it is, then heads better roll in England.



Bro , you have been posting Sensibly in this thread. I am also Surprised by the Investigation in progress.

But, I am Sure There will be No Evidences will be proved , & our Cricketers will be safe from all Charges InshaALLAH


----------



## Super Falcon

Asim Aquil i also think there is consiperacy against pakistan as it is even easy to let us know that video was made before or after but seems like scotland yard making it even more complicated than it is and i also believe there is indian hand also involved as no one will invest that much money in story how did they asim aquil thanx for info on majeed's wife where she belongs too


----------



## Super Falcon

most of indian members making fun of pakistan we will make sure in future we will return your investment with profit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Always Neutral

Asim Aquil said:


> Majeed's wife is Indian, his sister's a naturalized Indian (after marrying an Indian) and he deals primarily with Indian gambling cartels.
> 
> The Sports Encounter  It's all about Sports Match-fixing, Violence, and Cricket



What twisted logic. Ignore your own countryman and blame his wife because she is Indian. Did Imran Khan have an Indian wife to be the toast of society there? Are you going to blame his ex wife and UK for his pro Taliban bearing? Hope the next time Shoib Malik does something wrong you wont blame his Indian wife. As far as I am concerned, the person who was* BRAND MANAGER* and *DARLING* of the *Pakistan Cricket Team* as well as the guy who exposed them are *BOTH BRITISH*. One I am proud of and the other I am Happy will meet his doom. Since when did woman wear the pants in an Asian Society ? Even Miandad's son has an Indian wife and he use to be the head coach and now holds an important post in the PCB.

Wasn't Jinnah's wife a Parsi Indian ?

Now lets have some honest introspection from you unless you believe in Male Chauvinism

Was not Majeed a British guy of Pakistani origin ? If he had stood first at Oxford there would be a thread opened here, with posters going overboard with posts like " praise Islam and Pakistan" etc. I have seen many such ones here. Now you disown him completely and blame his wife?

Why did PCB allow him un-limited access to the Pakistani team if he was a shady character ?

What was the FIA and ISI doing ? After all there are reports that the FIA was in the know since the last six months. This man has been with the team for more than two years now.

Clutch as many straws as you wish but this is wholly a Pakistani affair though the end beneficiaries maybe bookies in India.

Regards

Now lets have some honest introspection from you please ? Lets also just wait and watch. I don't think much will come out of this from a legal point as though these guys are morally corrupt (Butt and co.), its going to be very hard to prosecute them under UK laws atleast.


----------



## Always Neutral

Asim Aquil said:


> Majeed's wife is Indian, his sister's a naturalized Indian (after marrying an Indian) and he deals primarily with Indian gambling cartels.
> 
> The Sports Encounter  It's all about Sports Match-fixing, Violence, and Cricket



Your source is just a little better than Daily Mail, even if she is from Mars it has no bearing to why all the Pakistani Cricketers were slaves to his greedy wishes. 

Regards


----------



## LaBong

Funny how Australians even went to the limit of usual flame war when the hinted about Culture and DNA and here we are cribbing about how Indians behaving to the incident. Of all the Cricket playing nations India and Indians behaved with more civility. But offcourse hatred blinds you.


----------



## kugga

Abir said:


> Funny how Australians even went to the limit of usual flame war when the hinted about Culture and DNA and here we are cribbing about how Indians behaving to the incident. Of all the Cricket playing nations India and* Indians behaved with more civility*. But offcourse hatred blinds you.



O come on boy you know everything about how Indians behave in cricket have you forgot the incident when whole Indian crowd evacuated from the stadium because they were behaving with extreme "civility", and the famous war between Afridi and gambhir the words used by gambhir were extremely "Civil"....


----------



## kugga

Always Neutral said:


> Your source is just a *little better than Daily Mail*, even if she is from Mars it has no bearing to why all the Pakistani Cricketers were slaves to his greedy wishes.
> 
> Regards



Daily Mail is not a Pakistani News Paper why would they publish a consipiracy theory against India only... 

There is something Indian involved in this scandle otherwise only Pakistani news papers should have written against Indians....


----------



## Awesome

Always Neutral said:


> Your source is just a little better than Daily Mail, even if she is from Mars it has no bearing to why all the Pakistani Cricketers were slaves to his greedy wishes.
> 
> Regards


You can google, its been repeated in several news outlets.


----------



## Awesome

Always Neutral said:


> What twisted logic. Ignore your own countryman and blame his wife because she is Indian. Did Imran Khan have an Indian wife to be the toast of society there? Are you going to blame his ex wife and UK for his pro Taliban bearing? Hope the next time Shoib Malik does something wrong you wont blame his Indian wife. As far as I am concerned, the person who was* BRAND MANAGER* and *DARLING* of the *Pakistan Cricket Team* as well as the guy who exposed them are *BOTH BRITISH*. One I am proud of and the other I am Happy will meet his doom. Since when did woman wear the pants in an Asian Society ? Even Miandad's son has an Indian wife and he use to be the head coach and now holds an important post in the PCB.
> 
> Wasn't Jinnah's wife a Parsi Indian ?
> 
> Now lets have some honest introspection from you unless you believe in Male Chauvinism
> 
> Was not Majeed a British guy of Pakistani origin ? If he had stood first at Oxford there would be a thread opened here, with posters going overboard with posts like " praise Islam and Pakistan" etc. I have seen many such ones here. Now you disown him completely and blame his wife?
> 
> Why did PCB allow him un-limited access to the Pakistani team if he was a shady character ?
> 
> What was the FIA and ISI doing ? After all there are reports that the FIA was in the know since the last six months. This man has been with the team for more than two years now.
> 
> Clutch as many straws as you wish but this is wholly a Pakistani affair though the end beneficiaries maybe bookies in India.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Now lets have some honest introspection from you please ? Lets also just wait and watch. I don't think much will come out of this from a legal point as though these guys are morally corrupt (Butt and co.), its going to be very hard to prosecute them under UK laws atleast.


I haven't blamed the Indian wife any more than you've lynched the Pakistanis without the case being proved against them.

My argument is simple, if a Pakistani is so heavily involved with Indians and is also taking money from Indians, and Indians are known to run gambling and match fixing cartels... Perhaps that angle should be explored during the course of investigations.

Why are you trying to strong arm the Pakistanis into accepting that the trio are guilty? Scotland Yard hasn't even charged them yet, if they can be proven guilty, UK law requires them to be charged and put in jail. Match fixing is a serious crime in the UK.

Everybody who has asked for evidence has always backed up their statement that if found guilty, then we ourselves won't leave them. But we will accord them the same dignity you'd accord your own citizens until they are proven guilty.

You can worship tabloid trash, I'll follow what the evidence.


----------



## Awesome

Super Falcon said:


> Asim Aquil i also think there is consiperacy against pakistan as it is even easy to let us know that video was made before or after but seems like scotland yard making it even more complicated than it is and i also believe there is indian hand also involved as no one will invest that much money in story how did they asim aquil thanx for info on majeed's wife where she belongs too


The thing is we can't say for certain that there was a conspiracy till Scotland Yard withdraws their investigation so its best to just be mindful of the Indian hand but best not to use it as a defence.

If they are let off the hook, then yes, it will be Pakistan's turn.


----------



## fawwaxs

I delivered that no-ball

The misfortune of Pakistan is that its tragedy appears as farce.

Over the past few years, our screens have been awash with images both gruesome and depressing in equal measures. And they have been punctually followed by television anchors and television politicians blaming India, Israel, CIA, NASA and any other bogeyman you can think of  as long as the perpetrators werent one of us.

Each time, amidst the despondency, I would find myself laughing at such incredulous claims. When, I would wonder, will such people face up to the brazen facts?

Over the past 48 hours, one of the greatest passions of my life has witnessed a sickening turn of events.

And since then, people have asked one of Pakistans largest religious communities  the cricket-fans  when will you face up to the facts?

After Bangalore 1996, Lords 1999, after the Qayyum Report and the player revolts, after everything that has happened, how could we still be shocked?

After all, for the most part, the players have always been corrupt, the board has always been dysfunctional, the system has been abused to the point where it is nothing but abusive  how did we not see this coming?

As I asked myself this question, I realised I was no better than those TV hosts and politicians I mocked  just like them I had always found someone else to blame.

Its the unfair pay-cheques, the IPL bans, the lack of education, the War on Terror, the colonial prejudices.

So I decided to blame the greedy players, the short-sighted administrators, the extractive system.

But love has this way of denuding you and your rationalisations. And my love of cricket asked me  when will you blame yourself?

Myself? How am I to blame?

I whizz past red lights while forwarding a text about the laws broken by the government.

I feast myself silly on all-you-can-eat-buffets, and yet I cringe at the greed of those boys.

I glower at my sisters slipping dupatta as I leave for a night out, and still its the hypocrisy of Amirs sajda at Lords that rankles me.

I shame Hollywood celebrities for their apathy towards the floods, when no amount of disasters slices me as much as a bunch of young men dropping some catches.

I curse the bus-driver when his swerving makes me miss my turn for the mosque.

I am someone who is in denial of the wrongs I commit.

I must be someone who is the change I wish to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> Bro , you have been posting Sensibly in this thread. I am also Surprised by the Investigation in progress.
> 
> But, I am Sure There will be No Evidences will be proved , & our Cricketers will be safe from all Charges InshaALLAH



My heart still saying that these players are not guilty.


----------



## Undivided Kashmir

*Veena hands over proof of Asif's 'fixing' links to ICC*


Pakistan cricketer Mohammad Asif's [ Images ] ex-girlfriend, actress-model Veena Malik, has handed over "proof" of his alleged links with Indian bookies to an official of the ICC's [ Images ] Anti-Corruption Unit.

Hasan Raza, who is a top official of the ICC's Anti-Corruption Unit for South Asia, met Malik at her residence in Lahore [ Images ] on Wednesday evening after she alleged that Asif was involved in match-fixing and she had "ample" proof of this.

"I handed over Asif's voice recordings with the bookie and some other related information to the ICC official," Malik told a television news channel.

"From head to toe, Pakistani players and officials are involved in match-fixing. I had gone with Asif to Bangkok before Pakistan's tour of Australia [ Images ]. Asif told me he was offered US$ 40,000 by an Indian bookie to under-perform in Australia but he demanded US$ 200,000.

"The Pakistan Cricket Board had evidence of this but no action was taken against him," she said.

Asif, his fellow pacer Mohammad Aamir and Test captain Salman Butt [ Images ] are at the center of an alleged 'spot-fixing' scandal exposed by British tabloid News of the World.

The tabloid reported it had paid 150,000 pounds to London-based bookie Mazhar Majeed for three no-balls bowled by Asif and Aamir during a Test match against England [ Images ] at Lord's.


----------



## fawwaxs

*Shahid Afridi wants his team to move on and look forward to playing good cricket for the remainder of the England tour*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alibaz

Tiger Awan said:


> Has any one shared this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hidden facts behind fake evidences of News Of The World! World of Cricket



Also see the Butt's pic has more contrast than other two guys


----------



## LaBong

kugga said:


> O come on boy you know everything about how Indians behave in cricket have you forgot the incident when whole Indian crowd evacuated from the stadium because they were behaving with extreme "civility", and the famous war between Afridi and gambhir the words used by gambhir were extremely "Civil"....



You got it wrong, I meant common Indian's behaved with more civility to this fixing issue, Indians, unlike some other countries didn't bring up 'Culture' and 'DNA'.

What players do in the heat of the moment is irrelevant here.


----------



## JanjaWeed

breaking news on 'talk sport' radio.. 3 players asif, amir & butt withdrawn from rest of the tour. now!! why would they do that??


----------



## Marxist

Accused Pakistan trio Salman Butt, Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Aamer pulled from England tour

Pakistan team manager Yawar Saeed has confirmed Test captain Salman Butt and fast bowlers Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Aamer will play no further part on the current tour of England.

The trio are at the centre of allegations of 'spot-fixing' over claims Asif and Aamer bowled no-balls during the fourth Test defeat to England and are currently in London assisting with a police investigation.

Saeed, speaking from Taunton where Pakistan are taking on Somerset, said: 'The T20 squad will remain what it is here this morning, ie 13 people.

'When we play the one-day internationals we will be asking for replacements to make the squad up to 16.

'The (three) players have not been suspended.'


Accused Pakistan trio Salman Butt, Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Aamer pulled from England tour | Mail Online


----------



## Always Neutral

Asim Aquil said:


> I haven't blamed the Indian wife any more than you've lynched the Pakistanis without the case being proved against them.
> 
> My argument is simple, if a Pakistani is so heavily involved with Indians and is also taking money from Indians, and Indians are known to run gambling and match fixing cartels... Perhaps that angle should be explored during the course of investigations.
> 
> Why are you trying to strong arm the Pakistanis into accepting that the trio are guilty? Scotland Yard hasn't even charged them yet, if they can be proven guilty, UK law requires them to be charged and put in jail. Match fixing is a serious crime in the UK.
> 
> Everybody who has asked for evidence has always backed up their statement that if found guilty, then we ourselves won't leave them. But we will accord them the same dignity you'd accord your own citizens until they are proven guilty.
> 
> You can worship tabloid trash, I'll follow what the evidence.



*Who is lynching them me ? Seriously ? 

I was the one who suggested and agreed that Amir should be spared. 

I have always said wait and watch and not do another Ajmal Kasab one way or the other.*

Miandad's son married the biggest terrorist's daughter after OBL (as per USA) does that make him a terrorist too, no but Dawood does runs the biggest gambling syndicate in India safely from Pakistan ( as per US again) so should not Pakistan be ultimately responsible for this problem?

Your comments have pandered to those conspiracy buffs who wish to blame UK, ECB and NOTW as agents of RAW which is un-acceptable. Let me joggle your memory

First you said why did he get bail immediately without any charges implying it was all a drama where as bail within 24 hours is a right here.

*Then you alluded that he knows indian bookies because his wife is Indian, when the King of Bookies of India and Asia sits in your very country protected by your establishment whose daughter is married to Miandad who holds a post in PCB.*

Then you want the Met to issue a statement when the video was shot. Come on you very well know that the Mets would have sent it to Forensics for verification. Don't forget you came to us for help when Bhutto was assasinated so maybe we are good in what we do.

I am suprised how easily you disowned your own people like TTP, Majeed and clutch at straws to make it an Indian or UK conspiracy but find it hard to accept the fact that you yourself (PCB) *WIILINGLY* allowed THE wolf of Pakistan origin(Majeed) into the Chicken Cage (Pakistan Team) and now are trying to blame everybody except your ownselves.


----------



## GentlemanObserver

StreetHawk said:


> breaking news on 'talk sport' radio.. 3 players asif, amir & butt withdrawn from rest of the tour. now!! why would they do that??



Can we wait for the official investigation before "you start jizzing your pants" in excitement. Major Sahib and CM PCB and High Commissioner are heading the investigation panel. 

Await their report before posting provocative nonsense like "now!! why would they do that??"


----------



## SpArK

*England 'want Pakistan bet probe players banned'*






England's players said they found it difficult to celebrate their victory at Lord's

The England team believes the Pakistan players named in the betting probe that has engulfed the tourists should sit out the rest of the tour.

England are set to play Pakistan in two Twenty20 matches and five one-dayers.

Professional Cricketers Association boss Angus Porter told the BBC the England team thought it "preferable" that those involved did not play.

It has also emerged that cricket agent Mazhar Majeed was arrested on Sunday by customs officials.

Pakistan players Salman Butt, Mohammad Amir, Mohammad Asif and Kamran Akmal have all been questioned by police, although Akmal is no longer under investigation.

Porter said: "Speaking on behalf of the England team we can say we think it would be preferable if those individuals who are named do not play in the forthcoming series."

Pakistan officials are understood to agree that the three players under investigation should miss the series.

The man in charge of world cricket has told the BBC the three players should play no further part until investigations are completed.

*International Cricket Council chief executive Haroon Lorgat said: "It is our preference that they do not play."*

The last thing the ECB wants is for these games to be called off, but who is seriously going to go watch them other than on TV?

The BBC can confirm that Mr Majeed, the man at the centre of the fixing allegations, and two others were arrested on Sunday as part of what HM Revenue and Customs said was an "ongoing investigation into money laundering". The others arrested were a woman from the Croydon area and a 49-year-old man. They have been questioned and given bail.

The arrests came after Mr Majeed had been bailed and released by Scotland Yard detectives on suspicion of conspiracy to defraud bookmakers.

It is understood the HMRC investigation into Mr Majeed was active before the News of the World story making the fixing allegations was published and that it is a highly complex inquiry.

Money laundering investigations will often involve lengthy periods of surveillance to gather evidence before arrest.

The ICC has already said the tour will continue and England all-rounder Stuart Broad agreed the series should go ahead.

"We shouldn't call it off on the back of an investigation that is ongoing," said Broad, who scored 169 in England's win in the fourth Test at Lord's.

"It is up to others to decide if any of the Pakistan players involved in those allegations should miss those games."

Broad, whose innings at Lord's was the second-highest by a number nine in Test history, added that he and his team-mates were still in a "state of shock" over the allegations of spot-fixing.

"I never dreamt there was anything untoward about our victories," added the Nottinghamshire player, whose record-breaking knock helped seal an innings win and a 3-1 victory in the series.

"I have absolutely no doubts that Pakistan were giving everything to try to win that match.

"When Pakistan did not come out to practise on the fourth day, it did cross our minds that we might have another forfeited Test on our hands.

"When we shook hands with their players afterwards - and there was never any suggestion that we weren't going to do that - we just said the normal things even though it seemed wrong somehow to celebrate as strongly as we would normally do."

Spinner Graeme Swann said he had no qualms about the two Twenty20 matches and five one-day internationals going ahead.

"I love one-day cricket and, with nothing proved, I have no problem whatsoever who I play against," Swann, who took 22 wickets in the Test series against Pakistan, wrote in The Sun.

"What I want most is that cricket gets back in the papers for the right reasons - for someone to score an unbelievable hundred or produce a great spell of bowling.

"It's terrible for cricket to have something like this hanging over it. We want a clean game and that's what the spectators deserve."

However, former England captain Michael Vaughan questioned whether the final leg of the tour should proceed.

"It's difficult to focus on the series," he said. "Everybody will be looking back and asking questions.

"If I'd been playing and I'd got a hundred, or somebody like Graeme Swann who took so many wickets, you're bound to ask questions - are they legitimate runs or wickets?

"It's very difficult for the one-day series, everybody will be studying every aspect, any no-balls or wides or somebody getting out in a particular fashion."

And current England captain Andrew Strauss said it was up to cricket's administrators to decide whether the series should proceed or not.

"That is something for the ICC (International Cricket Council), ECB (England and Wales Cricket Broad) and PCB (Pakistan Cricket Board) to sit down and decide what the best way forward is," he stated.

"Clearly there are going to be some very strong reasons for the series to go ahead, but they are also going to have to sit down and think about what is the right thing to do. That's their decision."


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

*Butt, Asif and Amir dropped for rest of tour*

Salman Butt, Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Amir, the three Pakistan players who are at the centre of the spot-fixing controversy have been dropped for the limited-overs leg of the England tour, according to team manager Yawar Saeed. He said they had not, however, been suspended.

The three players are currently in London, where they are due to meet Pakistan's high commissioner to the UK. The PCB chairman, Ijaz Butt, is expected to be at that meeting.

Speaking in Taunton, where the Pakistan team are to play a warm-up match later on Thursday, Saeed said he had taken the decision, and also called for three replacements. "The T20 squad will remain what it is here this morning, i.e. 13 people," Saeed said. "When we play the one-day internationals we will be asking for replacements to make the squad up to 16."

The decision comes after several rounds of meetings between Ijaz Butt, ICC chief executive Haroon Lorgat and officials of the ECB, at which the PCB is believed to have been advised that the players should not take part in the rest of the tour. 

Salman Butt, Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Amir dropped for rest of tour | Cricket News | Global | Cricinfo.com


----------



## GentlemanObserver

BENNY said:


> *England 'want Pakistan bet probe players banned'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> England's players said they found it difficult to celebrate their victory at Lord's
> 
> The England team believes the Pakistan players named in the betting probe that has engulfed the tourists should sit out the rest of the tour.
> 
> England are set to play Pakistan in two Twenty20 matches and five one-dayers.
> 
> Professional Cricketers Association boss Angus Porter told the BBC the England team thought it "preferable" that those involved did not play.
> 
> It has also emerged that cricket agent Mazhar Majeed was arrested on Sunday by customs officials.
> 
> Pakistan players Salman Butt, Mohammad Amir, Mohammad Asif and Kamran Akmal have all been questioned by police, although Akmal is no longer under investigation.
> 
> Porter said: "Speaking on behalf of the England team we can say we think it would be preferable if those individuals who are named do not play in the forthcoming series."
> 
> Pakistan officials are understood to agree that the three players under investigation should miss the series.
> 
> The man in charge of world cricket has told the BBC the three players should play no further part until investigations are completed.
> 
> *International Cricket Council chief executive Haroon Lorgat said: "It is our preference that they do not play."*
> 
> The last thing the ECB wants is for these games to be called off, but who is seriously going to go watch them other than on TV?
> 
> The BBC can confirm that Mr Majeed, the man at the centre of the fixing allegations, and two others were arrested on Sunday as part of what HM Revenue and Customs said was an "ongoing investigation into money laundering". The others arrested were a woman from the Croydon area and a 49-year-old man. They have been questioned and given bail.
> 
> The arrests came after Mr Majeed had been bailed and released by Scotland Yard detectives on suspicion of conspiracy to defraud bookmakers.
> 
> It is understood the HMRC investigation into Mr Majeed was active before the News of the World story making the fixing allegations was published and that it is a highly complex inquiry.
> 
> Money laundering investigations will often involve lengthy periods of surveillance to gather evidence before arrest.
> 
> The ICC has already said the tour will continue and England all-rounder Stuart Broad agreed the series should go ahead.
> 
> "We shouldn't call it off on the back of an investigation that is ongoing," said Broad, who scored 169 in England's win in the fourth Test at Lord's.
> 
> "It is up to others to decide if any of the Pakistan players involved in those allegations should miss those games."
> 
> Broad, whose innings at Lord's was the second-highest by a number nine in Test history, added that he and his team-mates were still in a "state of shock" over the allegations of spot-fixing.
> 
> "I never dreamt there was anything untoward about our victories," added the Nottinghamshire player, whose record-breaking knock helped seal an innings win and a 3-1 victory in the series.
> 
> "I have absolutely no doubts that Pakistan were giving everything to try to win that match.
> 
> "When Pakistan did not come out to practise on the fourth day, it did cross our minds that we might have another forfeited Test on our hands.
> 
> "When we shook hands with their players afterwards - and there was never any suggestion that we weren't going to do that - we just said the normal things even though it seemed wrong somehow to celebrate as strongly as we would normally do."
> 
> Spinner Graeme Swann said he had no qualms about the two Twenty20 matches and five one-day internationals going ahead.
> 
> "I love one-day cricket and, with nothing proved, I have no problem whatsoever who I play against," Swann, who took 22 wickets in the Test series against Pakistan, wrote in The Sun.
> 
> "What I want most is that cricket gets back in the papers for the right reasons - for someone to score an unbelievable hundred or produce a great spell of bowling.
> 
> "It's terrible for cricket to have something like this hanging over it. We want a clean game and that's what the spectators deserve."
> 
> However, former England captain Michael Vaughan questioned whether the final leg of the tour should proceed.
> 
> "It's difficult to focus on the series," he said. "Everybody will be looking back and asking questions.
> 
> "If I'd been playing and I'd got a hundred, or somebody like Graeme Swann who took so many wickets, you're bound to ask questions - are they legitimate runs or wickets?
> 
> "It's very difficult for the one-day series, everybody will be studying every aspect, any no-balls or wides or somebody getting out in a particular fashion."
> 
> And current England captain Andrew Strauss said it was up to cricket's administrators to decide whether the series should proceed or not.
> 
> "That is something for the ICC (International Cricket Council), ECB (England and Wales Cricket Broad) and PCB (Pakistan Cricket Board) to sit down and decide what the best way forward is," he stated.
> 
> "Clearly there are going to be some very strong reasons for the series to go ahead, but they are also going to have to sit down and think about what is the right thing to do. That's their decision."



I only have one thing to say to this article:

*The presumption of innocence *


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

Shoaib Akhtar smiles during practice ahead of the limited-overs leg of Pakistan's series against England 

This guy always bowl his heart out, PCBs lack of professionalism and ill-discipline ruined his career too.


----------



## Undivided Kashmir

Gentle Typhoon said:


> Shoaib Akhtar smiles during practice ahead of the limited-overs leg of Pakistan's series against England
> 
> This guy always bowl his heart out, PCBs lack of professionalism and ill-discipline ruined his career too.



I dont think Shoaib akthar need anyone else to ruin his career, he was good at doing it himself with this ill discipline, fake injury and what not.


----------



## Vikram

The 6 categories of life-bans - PCB style 


1) The "He's so talented to stay banned" ban 

In this kind of life-ban the player is banned between a series end and the next series beginning. Before the next series, realisation sets in that they dont have a player to replace the banned player, the fans clamour for a comeback, the authorities decide that the banned player has learnt his lesson and the player is pardoned and selected for the next series 

A typical Pak fan comment - "He might have murdered someone but it was for his country and anyways I dont care how many he murders as long as he still plays in the next match" 

Typical example : Sohaib Akhtar 


2) The "He is just stupid" ban 

In this kind of life-ban, the player is banned because of extreme unsporty behaviour/cheating, but is pardoned based on the fact that the player has an IQ below 50. Kind of like when criminals plead insanity as a defense 

A typical Pak fan comment - "He doesnt realise that he was cheating while dancing on the pitch or biting the ball because he is such a beast 

Typical example : Shahid Afridi 


3) The "He was led astray" ban 

In this kind of life-ban, the presence of another player having had more than 2 life-bans automatically helps the newbie to be pardoned based on association. Everyhting is blamed on the more experienced culprit and the other guy is the innocent lamb led astray by the wolf. the newbie is also thought to be completely incapable of independent thoughts, a prime criteria to be 'talented' 

Typical Pak fan comment - Ban that senior guy. Why was he in the same state when the newbie commited the offense? He might have retired but he still is such a bad influence on the youngsters 

Typical example: Asif (his first time) and possiby Amir 


4) The "PCB is your father" ban 

This kind of life-ban is enforced by PCB to show a player, who has been getting too big for his boots, his rightful place. The ban can be immediately re-considered if the said player begs forgiveness (despite doing no wrong) and bows to PCB dictates. 

A typical Pak fan comment - Why cant X beg forgiveness for all his sins even though he has never commited them. Its for the country's sake 

Typical example - YK and MoYo 


5) The "Save his a$$ from ICC" ban 


This kind of life-ban is used to protect star players from being banned by ICC. The ban is enforced only to be removed before the next series after a "democratic" tribunal hears the appeal 

A typical Pak fan comment - But he has already been punished by PCB once. How can ICC punish him twice for the same crime 

Typical example - Asif 


6) The "Its all a conspiracy" ban 

In this life-ban, the player is banned because of loads of evidence against him but then it is alleged to be a conspiracy by BCCI/RAW/Mossad and following a national outcry, the player is unbanned 

Typical Pak fan comment - I am sure BCCI added nandro while he was peeing into a test tube 

Typical example - Asif 

*Source: BBC 606 forums posted by user don_corleone840.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

*Clamour grows for legalised betting in India *

The Pakistan spot-fixing scandal has once again shone the spotlight on illegal betting in the sub-continent and reopened the debate on the legalisation of gambling in India.



Since the Australian duo of Shane Warne and Mark Waugh admitted in 1998 to passing information to an Indian bookmaker during a 1994 tournament, cricket has seldom had a financial scandal without an Indian connection.



The latest spot-fixing scandal, in which Pakistan bowlers Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Amir are alleged to have bowled three deliberate no-balls by arrangement, continued the trend.



Arrested by British police on suspicion of defrauding bookmakers, Mazhar Majeed claimed he dealt with an Indian party. Two Australian cricketers also said they were approached by an Indian bookie in England last year.



Lawyer Rahul Mehra, who has fought numerous legal battles against cricket and other sports bodies in India seeking transparency in their functions, is not surprised.



&#8220;The Indians bet on the weather, crops and even smaller and trivial things. Cricket is a religion here and India is the financial hub. So it&#8217;s hardly a surprise that an India-Pakistan ODI draws bets worth $20 million,&#8221; Mehra told Reuters.



&#8220;The only thing is that here betting is not legal which is why there is little government control over the industry.&#8221;



Legal gambling in India is confined to horse-racing while casinos are allowed only in a couple of states.



CRIMINAL ACTIVITY



Illegal syndicates are thriving, however, and Indian media estimates put the amount bet on last year&#8217;s Indian Premier League (IPL) at $427 million.



A Delhi trial court judge on Tuesday said gambling on cricket should be legalised to prevent the spoils being spent on criminal activity and to generate revenue for the government.



Former India cricket chief Inderjit Bindra has long been a supporter of legalisation for similar reasons and to help the fight against match-fixing.



&#8220;If betting is legalised, it will be in the interest of the government as not only will it eliminate match-fixing but also earn states revenue in crores (tens of millions),&#8221; Bindra, now an adviser at the International Cricket Council (ICC), said two years ago. &#8220;My personal view is that if you want anything to be regulated, it has to be legalised.&#8221;



The cost to the image of cricket from the involvement of Indian bookmakers in the manipulation of results has been huge.



The game suffered arguably its biggest crisis since the Bodyline series of the 1930s when Delhi Police released the transcript of former South African captain Hansie Cronje&#8217;s conversation with an Indian bookie in 2000.



Subsequently, three international captains &#8212; Cronje, Salim Malik of Pakistan and India&#8217;s Mohammad Azharuddin &#8212; received life bans, while a host of players were fined.



In the same year, Sri Lankan cricketers revealed being approached by Indian bookies during their 1992 tour of Australia, suggesting the rot had started much earlier than thought.



LEGALISED BETTING INDUSTRY



In 2004, former New Zealand skipper Stephen Fleming said he had been approached by an Indian sports promoter, while in 2008 West Indies batsman Marlon Samuels was banned for two years for passing information to an Indian bookie.



Columnist Ashok Malik, who comments on politics and the business of sport, does not subscribe to the view that legalising betting would end the problem.



&#8220;People should not confuse illegal betting with spot-fixing. Spot-fixing is as much a possibility even in a legalised betting industry,&#8221; he said.



&#8220;It&#8217;s not legality, the problem starts when bookies try to get prior knowledge of events and are ready to share their profit with the cricketers to fix incidents.&#8221;



&#8220;Having a legalised betting industry is not the solution.



It&#8217;s like owning a hotel fulfilling all the legal criteria and then running a prostitution racket there.&#8221;



Malik does, however, believe that gambling on the nation&#8217;s favourite sport should be legalised.



&#8220;When lotteries and gambling on horse racing is legal, it is ridiculous not to legalise cricket betting.&#8221;



Mehra believes the Indian government should set up a commission to regulate the industry.



&#8220;Legalising betting is important, for this is no secret that everyone, including businessmen and corporate houses, wants to bet on cricket,&#8221; he said.



&#8220;Besides, legalising it would give the government some control over the industry. They should think about setting up something like a Betting Commission or Gambling Commission.



&#8220;Bookies would have to register themselves and everything should be bound by rules and regulation. Whenever you see anything fishy in the odds, you can track down the culprits.



&#8220;It would help not only the players, but also the bookies, spectators, government and the game as well.&#8221; -Reuters


----------



## JanjaWeed

Paladin said:


> Can we wait for the official investigation before "you start jizzing your pants" in excitement. Major Sahib and CM PCB and High Commissioner are heading the investigation panel.
> 
> Await their report before posting provocative nonsense like "now!! why would they do that??"



that's exactly what i'm trying to ask! now.. why is it so nonsense & provacative question when all i asked is why were they withdrawn from the tour when nothing is proved? if you think you have an explanation to that effect, let's listen to it instead of you wetting your pants!!


----------



## SMC

It's standard protocol dude. When players are named for some allegations in the middle of tours, the emotions are high and it's best to not play them until their names get cleared.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

*'Mental Torture'*​






*There were chaotic scenes as the three Pakistan players arrived at the Pakistan High Commission in London*

Cricinfo.


----------



## Undivided Kashmir

Gentle Typhoon said:


> *'Mental Torture'*​
> *There were chaotic scenes as the three Pakistan players arrived at the Pakistan High Commission in London*
> 
> Cricinfo.



The guy behind Aamir seems to be having a laugh.


----------



## Awesome

I would like to point out that the players voluntarily opted out of the T20s and were not dropped out.

Pak cricketers quizzed, 'voluntarily' drop out



> The three Pakistani cricketers accused of the no-ball conspiracy maintain they're innocent, said the Pakistan High Commissioner in London, Wajad S Hasan. Indicating that he believes them, he added that the three men have voluntarily dropped out of the one-day series against England.
> 
> "We are extremely disturbed with what has happened in the past one week. They have maintained that they are innocent and on account of the mental torture that has hugely affected them, they are not in the right frame of mind to play any further," Hasan told reporters.
> 
> Test captain Salman Butt and bowlers Mohammed Asif and Mohammed Amir were questioned today by members of the Pakistan Cricket Board. Hasan said they will stay in the country for as long as they're needed for questioning. "They are here, they are not running away. They are innocent and they are defending their innocence. They are upright young men, in fact one of them (Mohammad Amir) created a record of taking 50 wickets in the shortest time. We will give them whatever support they might need."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Undivided Kashmir

Asim Aquil said:


> I would like to point out that the players voluntarily opted out of the T20s and were not dropped out.
> 
> Pak cricketers quizzed, 'voluntarily' drop out



That's a spin put forward nothing else.

ECB , ICC and England players did not want the accused players to be in the games until the investigation is complete.


----------



## GentlemanObserver

StreetHawk said:


> that's exactly what i'm trying to ask! now.. why is it so nonsense & provacative question when all i asked is why were they withdrawn from the tour when nothing is proved? if you think you have an explanation to that effect, let's listen to it instead of you wetting your pants!!



LOL refer back to your post Mr. troll! And watch your tone, this is not BRF nor is it GUPSHUP. Remeber where you are


----------



## GentlemanObserver

Undivided Kashmir said:


> That's a spin put forward nothing else.
> 
> ECB , ICC and England players did not want the accused players to be in the games until the investigation is complete.



Unless you are a media house or whistle-blower please provide a source.

---------- Post added at 08:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 PM ----------




Undivided Kashmir said:


> The guy behind Aamir seems to be having a laugh.



He is part of the PCB Security.


----------



## Undivided Kashmir

*Pakistan commissioner to UK believes trio were "set-up"*

The three Pakistan cricketers accused of corruption may have been set up, according to the country's high commissioner Wajid Shamsul Hasan.

When asked whether Salman Butt, Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Amir, who are being investigated for spot-fixing, had been framed, Hasan replied: "Yes." 

Hasan claims the News of the World video allegedly exposing the scandal may have been made after the incident. 

However, the paper said it "refuses to respond to such ludicrous allegations". 

Asif and Amir are alleged to have bowled three no-balls on purpose at pre-determined times to facilitate betting coups after a "middle-man" accepted &#163;150,000 in cash from an undercover reporter from the News of the World. 

The newspaper published the claims last Sunday, just days after the incidents were alleged to have taken place on the Thursday and Friday of the fourth Test at Lord's. 

The cricketers Hasan referred to, all now at the centre of a police investigation, will miss the rest of their country's tour of England. 

Before stating that he believed the players may have been framed, Hasan earlier on Thursday insisted the players were "innocent". 

"The players have voluntarily offered not to be included [in the tour]," he said. "They want to clear their names first." 

Later he emerged from a Pakistan Cricket Board inquiry in London to tell the BBC that the News of the World videotape of its meeting with the "middle-man" - cricket agent Mazhar Majeed - was inconclusive. 

"You [the media] are jumping to conclusions, because no-balls are not taped like that," he said. 

"We have not seen videos - what the time [was when they were taken], what the date [was]... whether they were taken before or after the match." 

"Do you have answers to the questions?" 

When asked if the video could be fake, he replied: "You [the media] must know better because you are the media people."


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Just saw the news now....more photos of Salman Butt and Majeed have emerged...and in one photo Butt is driving Majid's car.


----------



## Super Falcon

ohhhh indian media is making films yaaar still there are no videos yet and if he is driving his car do you have any prove that car was of majeed i can blame i saw dhoni with bookie in the car i have seen video to what would be your reply so our reply is the same too


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

How much he earns ? he is very refined in his choice of apparel and decorated his wrist with nice watch. He looks more like Don Corleone 



Paladin said:


> He is part of the PCB Security.


----------



## SpArK

*Imran should take over Pak cricket: Kapil*
PTI, Sep 2, 2010, 06.46pm IST

KOLKATA: Former skipper Imran Khan should take over Pakistan cricket team to save it from the crisis arising out of the 'spot-fixing' scandal, India's World Cup-winning captain Kapil Dev said on Thursday. 

*Describing the 1992 World Cup-winning Pakistan captain the "cleanest" cricketer in the nation mired in fixing scandal, Kapil said, "In this time of crisis, I can think of Imran Khan as the cleanest cricketer to look after Pakistan cricket. He can really put the nation out of this controversy." *

Kapil added that he felt sorry for Pakistan cricket. "I really feel sorry for Pakistan cricket and cricketers. Nothing is going right for them at the moment. We don't want Pakistan cricket to die. They have produced some wonderful cricketers over the years," he said. 

Asked whether the tainted trio of Salman Butt, Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Aamer should be banned if they are found guilty, the former all-rounder merely said the guilty should be punished. 

"We should not pre-judge them. Let the right people investigate into the matter. The guilty should be punished," said the 51-year-old who was here to inaugurate the Tea Board of India Chess for Youth tournament. 

The former India captain urged not to place bets on cricket. 

"Never bet on cricket. Let's talk about the positive sides of the game. There are just a two to three percent involved in betting so we should not talk about them. We must talk about the remaining 98 per cent who are doing so much for the betterment of the game." 

Appealing to the ICC to bring an end to betting, Kapil said, "*This game is really beautiful and very close to all of us, so let's not spoil it." *

Pakistan Test skipper Salman Butt and pacers Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Aamer are facing a Scotland Yard investigation over their alleged involvement in a 'spot-fixing' scandal "exposed" by a British tabloid sting operation. 

Kapil said that sport other than cricket should also be given importance. 

"Cricket is not the only sport. Let's think about other sporting disciplines also and take them to the level of cricket. However, this does not mean that we lower the value of cricket. Media should come forward and support every sport in the country," he said while inaugurating the competition at the Netaji Indoor Stadium.


Read more: Imran should take over Pak cricket: Kapil - Top Stories - Cricket - Sports - The Times of India Imran should take over Pak cricket: Kapil - Top Stories - Cricket - Sports - The Times of India


----------



## SpArK

Super Falcon said:


> ohhhh indian media is making films yaaar still there are no videos yet and if he is driving his car do you have any prove that car was of majeed i can blame i saw dhoni with bookie in the car i have seen video to what would be your reply so our reply is the same too




*Ooooopsssss...*








*Source: Please do check.*

Mazhar Majeed with Salman and akmal brothers - PakPassion - Pakistan Cricket Forum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Undivided Kashmir

Nice Salman butt and Kamran akmal enjoying Aston Martin Drive.


----------



## SpArK

Gallery: Sports Mazhar Majeed and Pakistan\'s cricketers Salman Butt drives a car believed to be owned by Mazhar Majeed (seated behind Butt). Kamran Akmal sits with Butt.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Super Falcon said:


> ohhhh indian media is making films yaaar still there are no videos yet and if he is driving his car do you have any prove that car was of majeed i can blame i saw dhoni with bookie in the car i have seen video to what would be your reply so our reply is the same too



Bhai...firstly if you read my posts you would come to know i am not making fun of the situation your team is in...nor i am saying anything offensive.

And my request to you is to not close your eyes on something which is almost proved now....even Ramiz Raja said "this case is water tight".


----------



## SummerWine

Pak have beaten Somerset in a tense finish, now what to make of this victory? Still fight left in this tem?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

SummerWine said:


> Pak have beaten Somerset in a tense finish, now what to make of this victory? Still fight left in this tem?



Why not? Pakistan team is still one of the best teams of this world.


----------



## SummerWine

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


> Why not? Pakistan team is still one of the best teams of this world.



Thanks ..... such words lift the moral


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

SummerWine said:


> Thanks ..... such words lift the moral



Bhai...even if two three players are not in your team,your team still has enough talented players to fill the gap.

I think if your team plays seriously..it is unbeatable.

Only coz of indiscipline your team loses....but talent is 100% there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

Mohammad Hafeez 0 
*Shahzaib Hasan 105* 
Azhar Ali 0	
Mohammad Yousuf 26	
*Fawad Alam 140*
Shahid Afridi* 2
Abdul Razzaq 2
Kamran Akmal&#8224; 12*
Umar Gul 0
Saeed Ajmal 0
Shoaib Akhtar 4


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

Haha, Umar Akmal is wearing a Manchester United sweatband? 



BENNY said:


> *Ooooopsssss...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source: Please do check.*
> 
> Mazhar Majeed with Salman and akmal brothers - PakPassion - Pakistan Cricket Forum


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

Bro it was not about result, what matters is the damage to the integrity of the Pakistan cricket.

Boycott the games as cricket fans if You care. I intend to if this matter too is brushed under the carpet. 



SummerWine said:


> Thanks ..... such words lift the moral


----------



## WAQAS119

*Players innocent until proven guilty - Pak envoy*






*Salman Butt, Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Amir, the three players at the centre of the spot-fixing controversy, will play no part in the limited-overs leg of the England tour, after extensive talks between officials from the ICC and PCB led to the announcement that they had pulled out of the squad due to "mental torture".* 

While their absence will go some way towards defusing the controversy surrounding the series, *Pakistan officials confirmed that the three players had not been suspended, and offered a public defence of the players, saying they were innocent until proven guilty. *The defence came from Pakistan's high commissioner to the UK, Wajid Shamsul Hasan, who spoke to the media after meeting the players at his London office. 

"The three players have said they are extremely disturbed with what has happened in the past one week, especially with regard to their alleged involvement in the crime," Hasan said. "They have mentioned that they are entirely innocent of the whole episode and shall defend their innocence as such. They further maintain that on account of the mental torture that has deeply affected them, they are not in the right frame of mind to play the remaining matches, therefore they have requested the PCB not to consider them until their names are cleared. 

"They are innocent until proven guilty. They are under interrogation so they have to defend themselves. They are bright young men, one of them has just broken a world record, and we will go to a court of law to defend them." 

Cricinfo understands that the decision to omit the players only came about after extensive meetings between Ijaz Butt, the PCB chairman, and Haroon Lorgat, the chief executive of the ICC, which went on past midnight on Wednesday evening. *The PCB's position had been one of reluctance to act before the investigations had run their course, but with the integrity of the sport at stake, Ijaz was finally persuaded to back down. *

A source close to the investigation told Cricinfo that the players will, in all probability, be meeting Scotland Yard for further questioning in the next day or so, although no time has yet been set. In the meantime, *a local legal firm has been appointed, with the PCB's legal advisor, Taffazul Rizvi, also in London assisting the case. *

The source denied that any pressure had been applied from the Pakistan government, but added that the deputy attorney general of Pakistan was in London and had attended the meeting with the high commissioner. 

The players, who arrived at the high commission in a car with blacked-out windows, were escorted by 10 police officers past a media scrum, involving up to 20 photographers and reporters, as they entered the building. 

Earlier in the day team manager Yawar Saeed announced the players' exclusion from the squad in Taunton, where the Pakistan team is playing a warm-up game. "The T20 squad will remain what it is here this morning, i.e. 13 people," Saeed said. "When we play the one-day internationals we will be asking for replacements to make the squad up to 16." 

The ECB, whose stance on the omission of the players has been clear from the start, estimates that an income of approximately £10 million hinges on the successful staging of this series and the chairman Giles Clarke said "he welcomed the decision". He said he looked forward to the series being playing "in the spirit" that matches between England and Pakistan are always played in. 

"I look forward to working with Haroon Lorgat, the ICC chief executive, and Ijaz Butt, the chairman of the Pakistan Cricket Board, and everyone involved in Pakistani cricket in taking forward cricket in Pakistan so that a proper plan exists for the whole of Pakistani cricket," Clarke added. 

Alan Hamer, the chief executive of Glamorgan, also welcomed the news of the trio's omission ahead of the county's hosting of the two Twenty20 matches on Sunday and Tuesday. 

"This is definitely the right decision going forward into the series," Hamer told Cricinfo. "The week leading up to the matches has felt like a department store in the lead-up to Christmas, with no-one coming through the doors. It has been clear from our initial market research that many people have been waiting for clarity on the allegations before committing to buying tickets, so hopefully with this decision, the emphasis will now shift back to the cricket, and a contest between the past and present World Twenty20 champions."


----------



## riju78

Pakistan Diplomat: Cricket Trio 'Set Up'

4:55pm UK, Thursday September 02, 2010
Graham Fitzgerald, Sky News Online
The three Pakistan cricketers at the centre of spot-betting allegations were "set up", according to the country's top diplomat in London.

High Commissioner Wajid Shamsul Hasan was speaking after Test captain Salman Butt and bowlers Mohammad Amir and Mohammad Asif pulled out of the rest of the team's England tour.
The decision was revealed after a meeting in London with Pakistan officials at which all three apparently maintained their innocence and vowed to clear their names.

Speaking immediately after the talks, Mr Hasan said the players were withdrawing from the tour because of the "mental torture" of the scandal.
"The three players have said that they are extremely disturbed by what has happened in the past week, especially in regard of their alleged involvement in the crime," he told reporters.
"They mentioned that they are entirely innocent in the whole episode and shall defend their innocence as such.
"They maintain that on account of the mental torture which has deeply affected them, they are not in the right frame of mind to play the remaining matches."
Asked if he believed the trio were innocent, Mr Hasan replied: "Yes, I believe in their innocence."

Later, when pressed by Sky News' sports correspondent Ian Dovaston to explain why, he suggested the video evidence against the men may not be genuine. "Were the videos timed, were they dated... do you have the answers to these questions?" he asked.
Dovaston said: "Are you saying these players have been set up?"
Mr Hasan replied: "Yes, I would say that."

The Sunday paper, which broke the story, immediately dismissed the claim, saying: "The News of the World refuses to respond to such ludicrous allegations. Watch this space."
It had already been announced Butt, Amir and Asif would miss Pakistan's match against Somerset, a warm-up for the Twenty20 matches against England starting on Sunday.
The trio were questioned at the Pakistan High Commission over a claim Mazhar Majeed, a 35-year-old agent for several Pakistan players, took &#163;150,000 to arrange deliberate no-balls.
The News of the World said Mr Majeed arranged for the no-balls to be bowled at precise points in last week's Fourth Test against England.
The information would be of enormous value to the spot-betting industry, where money is wagered on specific incidents in matches.
After the story came out, Mr Majeed, who also owns Croydon Athletic Football Club, was arrested by Scotland Yard detectives and later released on police bail.
The three players were questioned by police at the weekend at their London hotel.
The England and Wales Cricket Board is understood to have lobbied for the players to be stood down, by whatever means, from the forthcoming limited-overs matches.
England's players meanwhile are reportedly reluctant to line up against a Pakistan team containing the men, the chief executive of the Professional Cricketers' Association said.
"The England players understand it is important the games go ahead and they will be professional but they would or will find it really difficult to play against the guys directly implicated," Angus Porter told the Daily Telegraph.


Haroon Lorgat, of the International Cricket Council (ICC), said he hopes there will be "some sort of a conclusion" to its own investigation by the weekend.
He said "prompt and decisive action" would be taken against anyone who sought to harm the game's integrity and they could be thrown out of the sport.
However, he said "a couple of individuals that might have got caught up in corrupt practices" should not bring the entire game to a standstill.
The claims are the latest in a string of match-fixing allegations to dog the Pakistan team since the 1990s.
Three people have also been arrested by customs officials in connection with betting allegations against Pakistani players.
Two men and a woman, all from London, were questioned on Monday as part of an investigation into money laundering before being released on bail, HM Revenue and Customs said.

Accused Pakistan Cricketers Salman Butt, Mohammad Amir And Mohammad Asif Set Up Claims Diplomat | UK News | Sky News


----------



## Super Falcon

so sitting in his car make them guilty and these photos can be made today with technology bro even i can post you photo with them standing with them so it will make you a fixer too


----------



## SpArK

Super Falcon said:


> so sitting in his car make them guilty and these photos can be made today with technology bro even i can post you photo with them standing with them so it will make you a fixer too



*Yes unless and until somebody posts pictures/ videos (genuine) of him taking money by hand let us all assume him innocent.*


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

Yes it makes them guilty, you are totally ignoring that agent is a crook.

I think Aamer was lured into this by Salman.



Super Falcon said:


> so sitting in his car make them guilty and these photos can be made today with technology bro even i can post you photo with them standing with them so it will make you a fixer too



I agree with you, they are innocent until proven guilty. But seriously think why these players allowed everyone to play with their and nation's reputation, Ijaz Butt proved himself as the stupidest person and adminstrator of them all. Something is fishy.


----------



## WAQAS119

I can see the desperation among Indians to prove these players guilty even when many around the world are admiting that their is not enough evidence against them and these players are just fallen victims to a Tabloid. 

Why till now Scotland yard has not been able to answer a simple query? When this video was shot? As explaind by Asim Aquil Earlier, it is not that hard, just obtain original storage media on which video was originally recorded and forensic experts can easily tell you the date and timings of the video.

But I guess indians are not understanding this simple logic! Is this that difficult?
They just want to lynch Pakistani players and this is not strange to us or any other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Speaker

BENNY said:


>



Doesn't really matter. This is not conclusive proof in this case.



Super Falcon said:


> Asim Aquil i also think there is *consiperacy against pakistan* as it is even easy to let us know that video was made before or after but seems like scotland yard making it even more complicated than it is and i also believe there is indian hand also involved as no one will invest that much money in story how did they* asim aquil thanx for info on majeed's wife where she belongs too*





Super Falcon said:


> most of indian members making fun of pakistan we will make sure in future we will return your investment with profit



Nonsense. It has been repeated time and again that the PCB is too insignificant for the BCCI to be bothered about, let alone the Indian government or 'RAW'. Now unless you have been blatantly oblivious to cricket affairs of the past 20 years, or have an IQ below 50 to comprehend facts, you will realize that the PCB and BCCI have been on good terms for multiple reasons. The line in red is the biggest lapse of logic there can ever be.

Now since you seem to love conspiracy theories, here's one for you: It is no secret that Pakistan has many indisciplined cricketers not willing to support their captain, and wanting to play politics. So this video could have been created by someone who wanted to overthrow Butt with aspirations for test captaincy. He could have well paid Majeed this money to 'act' in the video. Makes sense? Probably not, but it is more plausible than the 'Indian' hand.



Gentle Typhoon said:


> I think Aamer was lured into this by Salman.



Stop defending Amir's character. If he is guilty, he should be punished. If his name is cleared, he must be given all the honors due. But for god's sake, do not paint the picture of an innocent victim. He is old enough to vote, have *** and drive around in his own car. If he is an idiot, it is his own fault.


----------



## Jackdaws

Apparently all India does 24x7 is try giving Pakistan a bad name. What a futile exercise given the excellent reputation Pakistan enjoys in all fields - Politics, International Relations, War and Cricket.


----------



## Coltsfan

Jackdaws said:


> Apparently all India does 24x7 is try giving Pakistan a bad name. What a futile exercise given the excellent reputation Pakistan enjoys in all fields - Politics, International Relations, War and Cricket.



heh heh....... bad India!!!


----------



## Cynic Waheed

I think Wajid Shams-ul-Hassan should have waited for the Scotland yard investigation to complete before jumping into conclusion that it is a 'set up' -- Why did he have to come out and make such bold statements in the middle of an active and ongoing investigation is out of my understanding? He could have just waited another day or two until it was official. God forbid, if players are now found guilty after investigation, Pakistan will suffer even more humiliation!


----------



## WAQAS119

Cynic Waheed said:


> Why did he have to come out and make such bold statements in the middle of an active and ongoing investigation is out of my understanding?



He has assessed all situation and discussed this matter with all authorities (which includes Scotland Yard, FIA, ICC and PCB) and players. He must have been confident about innocence of players.

Just wait and hope for the best!


----------



## SummerWine

Cynic Waheed said:


> I think Wajid Shams-ul-Hassan should have waited for the Scotland yard investigation to complete before jumping into conclusion that it is a 'set up' -- Why did he have to come out and make such bold statements in the middle of an active and ongoing investigation is out of my understanding? He could have just waited another day or two until it was official. God forbid, if players are now found guilty after investigation, Pakistan will suffer even more humiliation!



He might have made the right move by doing so as he might be convinced that none of the alleged stuff could be proven by police. SY has itself admitted that would be almost impossible to convict the trio and even the basterd majeed, leave alone the players, the mole himself couldnt be convicted. 
'Insufficient evidence' against Majeed, fears UK anti-corruption chief | Cricket News | England v Pakistan 2010 | Cricinfo.com. 

So lets see how this whole drama turns out.....if nothing can be proved than High Commissioner made the right move...IMO that is.


----------



## Cynic Waheed

WAQAS119 said:


> He has assessed all situation and discussed this matter with all authorities (which includes Scotland Yard, FIA, ICC and PCB) and players. He must have been confident about innocence of players.
> 
> Just wait and hope for the best!



I am hoping for the best bro, fingers crossed! But phir bhi, in this critical time we should be more careful when handling issues at global level. I mean think of the implications on Pakistan 'IF' his claims are wrong. 

BTW Scotland yard is yet to interrogate these players tomorrow. I dunno man i have a very dodgy feeling about all this and thats why IMO he shuold have stayed shush for now.

Anyhow, like you said, let's wait and see and hope for the best!


----------



## Cynic Waheed

SummerWine said:


> He might have made the right move by doing so as he might be convinced that none of the alleged stuff could be proven by police. SY has itself admitted that would be almost impossible to convict the trio and even the basterd majeed, leave alone the players, the mole himself couldnt be convicted.
> 'Insufficient evidence' against Majeed, fears UK anti-corruption chief | Cricket News | England v Pakistan 2010 | Cricinfo.com.
> 
> So lets see how this whole drama turns out.....if nothing can be proved than High Commissioner made the right move...IMO that is.



I just watched on BBC that the police has confirmed the authenticity of this video. He is convinced but he has just access to one side of story mainly the players. Hypothetically, 'IF' we assume that these players were genuinely involved in this scandal. 'IF' the players can sell their national pride, why cant they lie to the High Commissioner?

On the contrary if this really is a conspiracy of some sort, we could have always taken legal action once it was officially over. There was no need to come out like that with such statement. I mean we have waited 3 days now, am sure we cd have waited another few. IMO it was a bad move by him right now, not professional.


----------



## SummerWine

Cynic Waheed said:


> I just watched on BBC that the police has confirmed the authenticity of this video. He is convinced but he has just access to one side of story mainly the players. Hypothetically, 'IF' we assume that these players were genuinely involved in this scandal. 'IF' the players can sell their national pride, why cant they lie to the High Commissioner?
> 
> On the contrary if this really is a conspiracy of some sort, we could have always taken legal action once it was officially over. There was no need to come out like that with such statement. I mean we have waited 3 days now, am sure we cd have waited another few. IMO it was a bad move by him right now, not professional.



He is Pak's official representative to UK and one of his duties is to look for the best interests of his country and so it is not surprising that he has suggested this possibility.

Look the video whether real or fake is inconclusive, such hidden cam audios and videos dont have much credibility in the court of law. Thats all that could be behind the HC's claim. Even if his claim is later proven to be wrong, he might just have done his Job.

There is a long way to go, first over the weekend SYard has to reveal its findings, then ICC's ACU will take on and later Pak's local law minter types would jump in. So there is a very low chance that we will find out that all three were pure innocents and were framed. But thats my personal thought.....some Bans for Butt and Asif lesser may be for Amir.....thats the best that could come out from all this....worst is terrible....life bans for all three.....

So the HC might have started an innings of defence which woudl go down a long way...


----------



## Marxist

*Police investigating alleged corruption involving Pakistani cricketers believe that video evidence crucial to the case is authentic, BBC Sport understands.*

Pakistan's High Commissioner Wajid Shamsul Hasan claims News of the World video allegedly exposing the scandal may have been made after the incident.

Salman Butt, Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Amir are currently being investigated by the police for alleged spot-fixing.

But police and cricket's governing body are treating the evidence as genuine.

The BBC also understands that the questions being posed by Hasan over the nature of the video evidence, after the Pakistan high commissioner had emerged from a Pakistan Cricket Board inquiry on Thursday, will not form part of the three cricketers' defence.

In response to Hasan's latest comments, the News of the World said it "refuses to respond to such ludicrous allegations".

Asif and Amir are alleged to have bowled three no-balls on purpose at pre-determined times to facilitate betting coups after a "middle-man" was reported to have accepted £150,000 in cash from an undercover reporter from the News of the World.

The newspaper published the claims last Sunday, days after the incidents were alleged to have taken place on the Thursday and Friday of the fourth Test at Lord's.

The cricketers Hasan referred to will now miss the rest of their country's tour of England , but the International Cricket Council has agreed to not to speak to them until the Metropolitan Police give permission.

Earlier on Thursday, Hasan insisted the players were "innocent".

"The players have voluntarily offered not to be included [in the tour]," he said. "They want to clear their names first."

Later Hasan emerged from the PCB inquiry in London to tell the BBC that the News of the World videotape of its meeting with cricket agent Mazhar Majeed could be inconclusive.

"You [the media] are jumping to conclusions, because no-balls are not taped like that," he said.

"We have not seen the videos. What the time [was when they were taken], what the date [was]... whether they were taken before or after the match. Do you have answers to the questions?"

When asked if the video could be fake, he replied: "You must know better because you are the media people."

Hours later Hasan told BBC Radio 5 live that "they [the players] are being brow-beaten for nothing by the media and they should be defended".

Pakistan team manager Yawar Saeed was keen to stress that the players in question had been left out and "not suspended" on Thursday, adding that they were all "extremely disturbed" by what has happened since the allegations were made on Sunday.

"They maintain that on account of the mental torture which has deeply affected them, they are not in the right frame of mind to play the remaining matches," he said.

The trio were originally questioned by police - along with wicketkeeper Kamran Akmal - at the team's hotel on Sunday, since when police said Akmal is no longer part of that investigation.

After it was announced that Butt, Amir and Asif will play no further part in England tour, England and Wales Cricket Board chairman Giles Clarke said that the decision was welcomed.

BBC Sport - Cricket - Pakistan cricket corruption scandal takes new twist


----------



## SummerWine

An interesting comment from one of UK blogs.....

_*However let us not get carried away with Judicial Matters. 

Basically if the video recordings are not "encrypted" and "date and time stamped" means they will be unacceptable as evidence in court; which basically means that Mazhar Majeed and his co-defendents will be let off and then be allowed to claim substantial damages......In layman terms this means the video recording must be completely "Tamper - Proof"; and encrypted recordings which are date and time stamped under an internationally recognised recording process will be the only recordings which are acceptable in court, Amen !! 

The fact that faggots with a track record of hatred towards all things "Pakistan" such as Richie Benaud who has jumped out of bed from his Geriatric Rest Home down under and Ian Botham stopped puffing on his joint and Bob Willis slowed down his bung payments to rugby players and Daryl Hair who prefered payment in "Brown Paper Bags" and all the other worms taking pot shots at the Pakistan Team has just diluted any case that existed against them ! *_


----------



## Awesome

Cynic Waheed said:


> I just watched on BBC that the police has confirmed the authenticity of this video. He is convinced but he has just access to one side of story mainly the players. Hypothetically, 'IF' we assume that these players were genuinely involved in this scandal. 'IF' the players can sell their national pride, why cant they lie to the High Commissioner?



Can you quote any news source verifying that the Scotland Yard has indeed said so?


----------



## SpArK

Asim Aquil said:


> Can you quote any news source verifying that the Scotland Yard has indeed said so?



BBC Sport - Cricket - Pakistan cricket corruption scandal takes new twist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

*Entrapment*
In criminal law, entrapment is constituted by a law enforcement agent inducing a person to commit an offense that the person would otherwise have been unlikely to commit.[1] In many jurisdictions, entrapment is a possible defense against criminal liability. However, there is no entrapment where a person is ready and willing to break the law and the Government agents merely provide what appears to be a favorable opportunity for the person to commit the crime. For example, it is not entrapment for a Government agent to pretend to be someone else and to offer, either directly or through an informer or other decoy, to engage in an unlawful transaction with the person. So, a person would not be a victim of entrapment if the person was ready, willing and able to commit the crime charged in the indictment whenever opportunity was afforded, and that Government officers or their agents did no more than offer an opportunity. On the other hand, if the evidence leaves a reasonable doubt whether the person had any intent to commit the crime except for inducement or persuasion on the part of some Government officer or agent, then the person is not guilty.
Entrapment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*As along as stupid greedy and religious extremist Pakistani are there in west there will be Entrapment by media and Agencies *


----------



## Cynic Waheed

Asim Aquil said:


> Can you quote any news source verifying that the Scotland Yard has indeed said so?



said so what bro? Its on BBC that the video according to the police is authenticate. 

Another breaking news BBC learns that ICC have suspended the three players (source: BBC)


----------



## SummerWine

Yea its on News.....had to happen


----------



## Bratva

BENNY said:


> BBC Sport - Cricket - Pakistan cricket corruption scandal takes new twist




Pardon me, This whole report is based on *BBC UNDERSTANDING*,,,, Not a single quote of British investigator are given in this report,,,, let alone an anonymous investigator telling tape is real, is quoted in this report, doesn't it cast the doubts on this whole report??


----------



## Cynic Waheed

SummerWine said:


> Yea its on News.....had to happen



See what I mean now when I said High Commissioner should have stayed shush!?


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

Asim Aquil said:


> I would like to point out that the players *voluntarily opted out* of the T20s and were not dropped out.



*ICC suspend trio under ASCU code*

The International Cricket Council has suspended Salman Butt, Mohammad Amir and Mohammad Asif, the three players implicated in the Lord's spot-fixing scandal, *under the provisions of the Anti-Corruption Code.*

An ICC official confirmed to Cricinfo that the three players had been suspended pending further investigations, following last Sunday's allegations in the News of the World, in which a 35-year-old man, Mazhar Majeed, claimed he had paid Asif and Amir to bowl no-balls to order.

On a day of hectic developments, officials from the ACSU met officials from Scotland Yard in relation to the ongoing investigation, and the three players are also believed to have been recalled for further questioning. A local legal firm has been appointed to defend the players, with the PCB's legal advisor, Taffazul Rizvi, also in London assisting the case.


----------



## SummerWine

Cynic Waheed said:


> See what I mean now when I said High Commissioner whould have stayed shush!?



Wasnt trying to imply they were innocent, suspension is till further investigation.

HC's, to whom i have no love, statement was according to a defending stand....he could not have come out and said otherwise....cos thats just not his Job.

Now Pak is gona defend them through a legal team.....this can become worse before it gets better...


----------



## Cynic Waheed

mafiya said:


> Pardon me, This whole report is based on *BBC UNDERSTANDING*,,,, Not a single quote of British investigator are given in this report,,,, let alone an anonymous investigator telling tape is real, is quoted in this report, doesn't it cast the doubts on this whole report??



You have a point but I think due to the nature of this investigation which is still 'active' and 'ongoing', nothing can be confirmed as certain and hence 'BBC understands.'


----------



## Marxist

The International Cricket Council has suspended Salman Butt, Mohammad Amir and Mohammad Asif, the three players implicated in the Lord's spot-fixing scandal, under the provisions of the Anti-Corruption Code.

An ICC press release confirmed that the three players had charged with "various offences under Article 2 of the ICC Anti-Corruption Code for Players and Player Support Personnel relating to alleged irregular behavior during, and in relation to, the fourth Test between England and Pakistan at Lord's last month".

These allegations revolve around an article in last Sunday's News of the World, in which a 35-year-old man, Mazhar Majeed, claimed he had paid Asif and Amir to bowl no-balls to order.

The statement continued: "The three players, Salman Butt, Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Amir, have been officially notified of the offences they are alleged to have committed and have been provisionally suspended pending a decision on those charges. In accordance with the provisions of the code, this means they are immediately barred from participating in all cricket and related activities until the case has been concluded.

The players have a right to contest this provisional suspension and a further opportunity to defend these charges at a full hearing before an independent Anti-Corruption Tribunal in accordance with Article 5 of the code. The players have 14 days from their receipt of the charge sheet to indicate their desire for a hearing."

On a day of hectic developments, officials from the ACSU met officials from Scotland Yard in relation to the ongoing investigation, and the three players are also believed to have been recalled for further questioning. A local legal firm has been appointed to defend the players, with the PCB's legal advisor, Taffazul Rizvi, also in London assisting the case.

On Thursday, Pakistan officials made a robust protestation of the players' innocence, with the High Commissioner to the UK, Wajid Shamsul Hasan, suggesting in an interview with the BBC that the three men had been the victims of a "set-up".

However, ICC's chief executive, Haroon Lorgat, said: "We will not tolerate corruption in cricket - simple as that. We must be decisive with such matters and if proven, these offences carry serious penalties up to a life ban. The ICC will do everything possible to keep such conduct out of the game and we will stop at nothing to protect the sport's integrity. While we believe the problem is not widespread, we must always be vigilant.

'It is important, however, that we do not pre-judge the guilt of these three players. That is for the independent tribunal alone to decide.'

The ICC Anti-Corruption Code for Players and Player Support Personnel was updated and strengthened in 2009 with the unanimous support of ICC Members. Details of the date and location of the tribunal hearing (as well as its composition) will be finalised in due course.

Any player ultimately found to be guilty of committing an offence under the code would be subject to the sanctions described in Article 6 of the code. In this case, the alleged offences, if proved, would involve the imposition of a ban. There is also a possibility, at the discretion of the independent tribunal, that a fine would be imposed in addition to a ban.

ICC suspend trio under anti-corruption code | Cricket News | England v Pakistan 2010 | Cricinfo.com


----------



## GentlemanObserver

Gentle Typhoon said:


> How much he earns ? he is very refined in his choice of apparel and decorated his wrist with nice watch. He looks more like Don Corleone



 indeed, you know these ex-army types always get the posh assignments


----------



## EagleEyes

Good step by ICC. Otherwise, it would be like nothing happened because Scotland Yard is unable to come up with any concrete evidence. Would have become a joke, just as UDRS unable to confirm that the person has edged it despite the whole stadium knowing, batsmen, and the opposition players except the umpires.


----------



## Cynic Waheed

--del------


----------



## Speaker

WebMaster said:


> Good step by ICC. Otherwise, it would be like nothing happened because Scotland Yard is unable to come up with any concrete evidence. Would have become a joke, just as UDRS unable to confirm that the person has edged it despite the whole stadium knowing, batsmen, and the opposition players except the umpires.



Provisional suspensions based on mere allegations seem pretty harsh. But at least that will act as a deterrent for players to be even seen near shady characters like Majeed.


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

> High Commissioner for Pakistan to the UK, Mr. Wajid Shamsul Hasan



I stumbled upon this - Wajid Shamsul Hasan Removed Asif Zardari Swiss Case Evidence in Geneva

He was framed or do you guys feel he is dubious character also ? Is he part of Zardari corruption that plagues your country ?


----------



## Cynic Waheed

WebMaster said:


> Good step by ICC. Otherwise, it would be like nothing happened because Scotland Yard is unable to come up with any concrete evidence. Would have become a joke, just as UDRS unable to confirm that the person has edged it despite the whole stadium knowing, batsmen, and the opposition players except the umpires.



How is it a good step when these players arent even proven guilty yet? I sense rascism man, like ICC has made a pre-judgement before any credible evidence is even out in the open!!


----------



## Always Neutral

Cynic Waheed said:


> How is it a good step when these players arent even proven guilty yet? I sense rascism man, like ICC has made a pre-judgement before any credible evidence is even out in the open!!



RACISM ?

  

The two top posts are held by an Indian and South African (not white)

Unless you mean that the Pakistani's are fairer than the above two so these guys are racist.

What a joke.

Regards


----------



## Cynic Waheed

Speaker said:


> Provisional suspensions based on mere allegations seem pretty harsh. But at least that will act as a deterrent for players to be even seen near shady characters like Majeed.



I totally agree with you it is a very harsh decision at a time when they aren't even proven guilty yet. If they wanted to make this case an example for others they should have waited till the investigation was complete! At this moment it seems that ICC is determined to punish these lot for whatever reason they want!


----------



## Cynic Waheed

Always Neutral said:


> RACISM ?
> 
> 
> 
> The two top posts are held by an Indian and South African (not white)
> 
> Unless you mean that the Pakistani's are fairer than the above two so these guys are racist.
> 
> What a joke.
> 
> Regards



Don't take the literal meaning of the word 'racism' -- understand the context it was said in! why wd they suspend these players when they arent 'technically' proven 'guilty'?

Good day.


----------



## Always Neutral

Cynic Waheed said:


> Don't take the literal meaning of the word 'racism' -- understand the context it was said in! why wd they suspend these players when they arent 'technically' proven 'guilty'?
> 
> Good day.



Thats the norm all over the world except probably in Pakistan.

Good day to you Sir too,

Regards

Ps What does Racism in context mean ? I am totally lost


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

*Cynic Waheed * -

The ICC does not need legal convictions to ban or suspend players. PCB suspended players on many occassions on what grounds ? Its not court of law.

ICC can life ban all 3 even if Mujeed go free.

What RACISM ? You meant PCB intentionally banned 'Pathan' Younis Khan ? LOL 

As usual PCB failed to deliver, so ICC stepped in and did it for them. ICC doesn't have to prove it in court. Just like PCB when they banned 7 players.

It means ICC has SOLID PROOF, they are now FULLY CONVINCED otherwise they are due for a big lawsuit.

The players will have to prove their innocence, opportunity to defend these charges at a full hearing before an independent Anti-Corruption Tribunal.

*Scotland Yard* - Job Done (Gave their verdict to ICC, now they will focus on financial irregularities)

*ICC *- Job Done (Made a move)

*PCB *- Failed to deliver (plus bad timing of High Commissioner statement actually forced ICC to take action asap or matter will drag)

*Court *- PCB/Players can contest, like Umpire Darrell Hair's decision to sue the ICC.

*Minimum Ban* - 5 years


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

The ICC has suspended the three players involved from participating in cricket.


----------



## Cynic Waheed

Gentle Typhoon said:


> *Cynic Waheed * -
> 
> The ICC does not need legal convictions to ban or suspend players. PCB suspended players on many occassions on what grounds ? Its not court of law.
> 
> ICC can life ban all 3 even if Mujeed go free.
> 
> What RACISM ? You meant PCB intentionally banned 'Pathan' Younis Khan ? LOL
> 
> As usual PCB failed to deliver, so ICC stepped in and did it for them. ICC doesn't have to prove it in court. Just like PCB when they banned 7 players.
> 
> It means ICC has SOLID PROOF, they are now FULLY CONVINCED otherwise they are due for a big lawsuit.
> 
> The players will have to prove their innocence, opportunity to defend these charges at a full hearing before an independent Anti-Corruption Tribunal.
> 
> *Scotland Yard* - Job Done (Gave their verdict to ICC, now they will focus on financial irregularities)
> 
> *ICC *- Job Done (Made a move)
> 
> *PCB *- Failed to deliver (plus bad timing of High Commissioner statement actually forced ICC to take action asap or matter will drag)
> 
> *Court *- PCB/Players can contest, like Umpire Darrell Hair's decision to sue the ICC.
> 
> *Minimum Ban* - 5 years



Firstly am sorry to use the word in a misleading way let me try and explain what i meant.

I do agree with you that ICC can ban the players etc. without any legal convictions. But on this particular occasion ICC intervened after allegations were made by UK press, which are still to be proven. Therefore from where I see it, it is a punishment for something that hasn't been proven yet. Something that is still under investigation.How is ICC itself convinced even before it is 'technically' proven? If these players were actually convicted and ICC took this step then it would have made perfect sense. But right now when these players voluntarily pulled out till investigation is completed, imo it was wrong for ICC to punish them without any conviction.

If they have any proofs , we shall see it tomorrow in their press conference.

PS: Your comment about High Commissioner is very interesting and I agree it could have forced ICC to take drastic action. He should have stayed quiet till investigation was completed. Anyhow lets see what follows.


----------



## Cynic Waheed

Always Neutral said:


> Thats the norm all over the world except probably in Pakistan.



without meaning to be rude i really dont get what you mean by that.



Always Neutral said:


> Ps What does Racism in context mean ? I am totally lost



They are not 'Guilty' as yet so why treat them as if they are? And please Be Neutral when answering it 'Always Neutral'! 

kind regards.


----------



## MastanKhan

Cynic Waheed said:


> How is it a good step when these players arent even proven guilty yet? I sense rascism man, like ICC has made a pre-judgement before any credible evidence is even out in the open!!



Hi,

I think that the choice word would be 'prejudiced'---that is what it seems from the suspension---. I think Mr Lorgat has stepped out of bounds by placing the suspension---he has been continuously repeating examplary punishment---.

I believe that Mr Lorgat has a hardon against the pak players at this stage. 

Once the PCB had stated that the players won't participate for the next games---it should have been taken as a de-facto suspension. It would have given the ICC and the police time to sort out the case and see if there was evidence to substantiate legal proceedings.

Wajid Shamsul Hassan has done what was neccessary---made the statement about the players not participating for the next 5 game etc---and had made it easier for the ICC not to act in haste.

So, as the players had withdrawn themselves voluntarily---it would have given the ICC some kind of breathing room---a few extra days---. This decision by Lorgat is unfortunate---. It is prejudicial and uncalled for.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skeptic

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think that the choice word would be 'prejudiced'---that is what it seems from the suspension---. I think Mr Lorgat has stepped out of bounds by placing the suspension---he has been continuously repeating examplary punishment---.
> 
> I believe that Mr Lorgat has a hardon against the pak players at this stage.
> 
> Once the PCB had stated that the players won't participate for the next games---it should have been taken as a de-facto suspension. It would have given the ICC and the police time to sort out the case and see if there was evidence to substantiate legal proceedings.
> 
> Wajid Shamsul Hassan has done what was neccessary---made the statement about the players not participating for the next 5 game etc---and had made it easier for the ICC not to act in haste.
> 
> So, as the players had withdrawn themselves voluntarily---it would have given the ICC some kind of breathing room---a few extra days---. This decision by Lorgat is unfortunate---. It is prejudicial and uncalled for.



Passing judgement of ICC's intentions might also not be fair at the moment. They held hearing with the three players and if Prima Facia they appeared guilty and failed to raise sufficient doubt - Suspension would be the only logical step. 

If it was based simply on media footage and reporting it would certainly be prejudiced but after conducting a primary hearing - this is their precautionary judgement. Additionally as we all saw - the proof is pretty damning.

ICC also needs to appear pro-active as this issue of fixing (spot or otherwise) can very well spell dooms for the sport as a whole. 

- comments??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Skeptic said:


> Passing judgement of ICC's intentions might also not be fair at the moment. They held hearing with the three players and if Prima Facia they appeared guilty and failed to raise sufficient doubt - Suspension would be the only logical step.
> 
> If it was based simply on media footage and reporting it would certainly be prejudiced but after conducting a primary hearing - this is their precautionary judgement. Additionally as we all saw - the proof is pretty damning.
> 
> ICC also needs to appear pro-active as this issue of fixing (spot or otherwise) can very well spell dooms for the sport as a whole.
> 
> - comments??



Has the ICC held a hearing with the 3 players? AFAIK the players have only met with the PCB Chief, HC and SY.

Additionally, as the HC Hassan pointed out, how can the ICC take a decision on suspension and 'hearings' when the investigation is still ongoing, and no trial has taken place and no one found guilty?

I understand the 'need to protect the game' but this move was premature and unnecessary, and will come across as the ICC determining guilt before hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Speaker

Cynic Waheed said:


> I totally agree with you it is a very harsh decision at a time when they aren't even proven guilty yet. If they wanted to make this case an example for others they should have waited till the investigation was complete! At this moment it seems that ICC is determined to punish these lot for whatever reason they want!



It's unfortunate on these players if they are innocent. But if they are proven guilty, there won't be just a provisional suspension - more like an extended ban or something. It also means the ICC will not be able to make an example of this case. 

All said, I don't support this suspension. But hopefully this acts as a deterrent to be even associated with bookies.


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

*Three Pakistan players suspended by ICC and charged under anti-corruption code*

Captain and two bowlers protest their innocence as players are to be interviewed by police under caution

The three Pakistan cricketers at the centre of an alleged betting scam that has thrown world cricket into crisis were last night charged under the anti-corruption code of the game's governing body and *provisionally suspended*.

After a day that began with the Pakistan Cricket Board agreeing to omit the players from the team for the rest of the tour, and the Pakistan high commissioner claiming they were "set-up" by the News of the World, the ICC suspended the three pending a tribunal.

Outside the west London hotel in which Test captain Salman Butt, fast bowler Mohammad Asif and brilliant teenage prospect Mohammad Amir are also staying, ICC chief executive Haroon Lorgat provided the swift action many in the game had demanded.

"We will not tolerate corruption in cricket  simple as that. We must be decisive with such matters and, if proven, these offences carry serious penalties up to a life ban," he said.

"The ICC will do everything possible to keep such conduct out of the game and we will stop at nothing to protect the sport's integrity. While we believe the problem is not widespread, we must always be vigilant. It is important, however, that we do not pre-judge the guilt of these three players. That is for the independent tribunal alone to decide."

Under tougher new rules brought in last year by the ICC, the players can be suspended provisionally ahead of any hearing if it is in the interests of the game.

The row was triggered by allegations in the News of the World that the three had agreed to bowl no-balls in specific overs of last week's fourth Test at Lord's in return for money.

The charges were announced after officials from the ICC's anti-corruption and security unit (ACSU) spent the afternoon at Scotland Yard viewing evidence and seeking police go-ahead. The police are conducting a parallel criminal inquiry.

The three players will today be interviewed under police caution for the first time. Earlier they had agreed to withdraw from the rest of the tour citing the "mental torture" they had been placed under by the allegations. They protested their innocence and the Pakistani high commissioner suggested they might have been "set up" by the News of the World.

While their team-mates were turning out against Somerset 160 miles away in Taunton, the accused three were being whisked into their country's high commission in London amid a flurry of claims and top level political negotiations.

ICC investigators, who had been examining spot-fixing allegations against Pakistan for some time, have been in London since Monday. Sir Ronnie Flanagan, the former Northern Ireland police chief who was appointed chairman of the ACSU three months ago, arrived from Abu Dhabi to join them, while its chief investigator, Ravi Sawani, met police.

But despite withdrawing the players from the tour, following pressure behind the scenes from the England and Wales Cricket Board and the sport's global governing body, the Pakistan camp remained bullish.

The high commissioner, Wajid Shamsul Hasan, claimed the players had been "set up" by the News of the World. Asked if they had been framed, he answered "yes" and suggested the newspaper's video evidence could have been filmed after the contentious no-balls had been bowled.

The News of the World said it "refuses to respond to such ludicrous allegations". The newspaper is understood to be preparing further revelations for Sunday.

Hasan said of the three players: "They are extremely disturbed about what has happened in the past week, particularly in regards to their alleged involvement in the crime. They mentioned they are entirely innocent and shall defend their innocence as such.

"They further maintain that on account of the mental torture that has affected them they are not in right frame of mind to play the remaining matches."

Pakistani journalists repeatedly asked whether the team was a victim of a conspiracy and Pakistan's sports minister, Ijaz Jakhrani, also suggested there could be another explanation for the apparently damning News of the World evidence.

"Let's wait until the report comes. After that we will be in a position to see if it is spot fixing, if it is match fixing or if it is a conspiracy against these players or against the country," he told the Indian news channel CNN-IBN.

After the three wary-looking players arrived to a media posse and a small knot of 20 or so protesters, officials from the Pakistan high commission handed out copies of an article by the journalist and academic Roy Greenslade.

The piece was highly critical of the methods used in previous stings by Mazher Mahmood  the so-called "Fake Sheikh" behind the sensational News of the World claim that a middleman accepted £150,000 to correctly predict the exact time when no-balls would be bowled.

Although Hasan insisted the three players were "not running away"  they will remain in England and their passports are being held by the team manager  they were whisked out of a side door and departed in a people carrier while the car in which they arrived acted as a decoy.

Mazhar Majeed, the 35-year-old middleman the News of the World alleges was at the heart of the betting sting, was arrested on Sunday and released on bail. Separately, he was also arrested as part of an investigation by HM Revenue and Customs into money laundering through Croydon Athletic, the non-league football club he owns.

Both the ECB and the ICC felt the intense focus on and public clamour for action had made it impossible for the three players to play any further part in the tour. The ICC was under pressure to act before Sunday's Twenty20 match between England and Pakistan in Cardiff.

Sources had indicated all week that a negotiated withdrawal was the most likely solution, but a last minute intervention from PCB chairman, Ijaz Butt, threw a spanner in the works. His insistence that the players might still play was seen as an attempt to reassure the Pakistani public that it was not capitulating.

Three Pakistan players suspended by ICC and charged under anti-corruption code | Sport | The Guardian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Durrak

this is very less punishment


----------



## Speaker

aisha khanzada said:


> this is very less punishment



Let them be proven guilty legally. This is harsh enough for just an allegation.


----------



## LaBong

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Has the ICC held a hearing with the 3 players? AFAIK the players have only met with the PCB Chief, HC and SY.
> 
> Additionally, as the HC Hassan pointed out, *how can the ICC take a decision on suspension and 'hearings' when the investigation is still ongoing, and no trial has taken place and no one found guilty?*
> 
> I understand the 'need to protect the game' but this move was premature and unnecessary, and will come across as the ICC determining guilt before hand.



The investigation is ongoing that's why the suspension, it's quite a norm everywhere, if there's any charge on you, naturally you will get suspended; proven innocence you can walk free. AFAIK even PCB _unofficially _ suspended the concerned players, ICC only made it official. Also I think the unnecessary comment by High-Commissioner helped ICC to decide.


----------



## LaBong

Speaker said:


> Let them be proven guilty legally. This is harsh enough for just an allegation.



Not just an allegation but plenty of evidence too. I think there was some allegation on Shoib Malik too in recent past, ICC didn't suspend him just for the allegation, though PCB did supposedly quoting 'infighting' as a reason.


----------



## MastanKhan

Skeptic said:


> Passing judgement of ICC's intentions might also not be fair at the moment. They held hearing with the three players and if Prima Facia they appeared guilty and failed to raise sufficient doubt - Suspension would be the only logical step.
> 
> If it was based simply on media footage and reporting it would certainly be prejudiced but after conducting a primary hearing - this is their precautionary judgement. Additionally as we all saw - the proof is pretty damning.
> 
> ICC also needs to appear pro-active as this issue of fixing (spot or otherwise) can very well spell dooms for the sport as a whole.
> 
> - comments??



Hi,

There is no damning proof of any sort. The pcb needs to take legal action against Haroon Lorgat---.

The punishment has to fit the crime---Lorgat is on a witch hunt---. In the court of law----no balls have no legal standing in the court---they have to show who was betting---and who benifitted. It ain't that simple. 

Pak got rid of that fat umpire first---I guess it is time for Lorgat to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## do_more

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is no damning proof of any sort. The pcb needs to take legal action against Haroon Lorgat---.
> 
> The punishment has to fit the crime---Lorgat is on a witch hunt---. In the court of law----no balls have no legal standing in the court---they have to show who was betting---and who benifitted. It ain't that simple.
> 
> Pak got rid of that fat umpire first---I guess it is time for Lorgat to go.



Well Same thing for dropping catch, deliberately run out also, no legal standing.

ICC did a good job by suspending the player.


----------



## notsuperstitious

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is no damning proof of any sort. The pcb needs to take legal action against Haroon Lorgat---.
> 
> The punishment has to fit the crime---Lorgat is on a witch hunt---. In the court of law----no balls have no legal standing in the court---they have to show who was betting---and who benifitted. It ain't that simple.
> 
> Pak got rid of that fat umpire first---I guess it is time for Lorgat to go.



Sir I think you are wrong on the following points

1) ICC actions have no dependency on legal proceedings in UK. ICC can ban you for appealing excessively, not the court.

2) ICC suspension is no punishment, its an effort to protect the game. While a serious is cloud is there on these players, allowing them to play would be a mistake. The suspension for the period of the hearing, the punishment OR acquittal will be after the hearing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soul hacker

*Players prepare for legal battle*


LONDON: A team of legal experts is working overtime to help the Pakistan High Commission and Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) to prepare a strong legal defence for three national team cricketers currently embroiled in an alleged betting scam, sources told The News here on Thursday.
Well-placed sources in the PHC said that diplomats and cricket administrators have agreed to fully back Salman Butt, Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Amir  the three players at the centre of a spot-fixing scandal, who have strongly denied all charges against them.
According to the sources, senior PHC officials are confident that the three players can prove their innocence through the legal process. The High Commission, it is understood, is also helping the players to prepare a case against the News of The World, which ran a sting operation and allegedly gathered evidence against the trio of taking bribes from match-fixers.
Taffazul Rizvi, PCBs legal advisor and KK Agha, Pakistans Additional Attorney General are on board but the case is being prepared by British lawyers, said a source.
Hectic efforts are being made to prepare a defamation suit against the tabloid on behalf of the three Pakistani cricketers, said a source. The decision has been taken following a between the players and Pakistans High Commissioner, said the source referring to a 90-minute meeting between the trio and Wajid Shamsul Hasan, Pakistans envoy to Britain.
Hasan is of the view that the video evidence against the players may not be genuine. 
Were the videos timed, were they dated... do you have the answers to these questions? he asked while talking to reporters here on Thursday.
When asked whether he thought that the players may have been set up, Hasan said: Yes, I would say that.
However, News of The World quickly denied that it set up the players. The News of the World refuses to respond to such ludicrous allegations. Watch this space, it said.


----------



## Marxist

*Pakistan 'spot-fix' trio Salman Butt, Mohammad Aamer and Mohammad Asif banned as cash is found among captain's possessions*

Pakistani cricket was thrown into its deepest crisis yet as the Daily Mail revealed banknotes used in the Test betting scandal are understood to have been found among Salman Butt's possessions.

The news emerged as Butt, Mohammad Aamer and Mohammad Asif were suspended and charged by the ICC following allegations of spot-bet fixing in last week's Lord's Test.

*The Mail can reveal a bundle of notes marked by the News of the World in their spot-betting sting operation was found by the Metropolitan Police in a locker or hotel room used by Butt*, the team captain, while Pakistan were in London for the Lord's Test. 

The ICC said they had 'charged three Pakistan players with various offences relating to alleged irregular behaviour during, and in relation to, the fourth Test between England and Pakistan at Lord's last month.'

The tourists had earlier sought to defend the trio. Wajid Shamsul Hasan, the Pakistan High Commissioner to the UK, claimed that the accused players had suffered 'mental torture' and had been the victims of a set-up.

His position and his insistence that he would defend the players in court will have a hollow ring to them this morning. 

Pakistan 'spot-fix' trio Salman Butt, Mohammad Aamer and Mohammad Asif banned as cash is found among captain's possessions | Mail Online


----------



## JanjaWeed

soul hacker said:


> *Players prepare for legal battle*
> *Hasan is of the view that the video evidence against the players may not be genuine.
> Were the videos timed, were they dated... do you have the answers to these questions? he asked while talking to reporters here on Thursday.
> When asked whether he thought that the players may have been set up, Hasan said: Yes, I would say that.*



Classic case of three monkeys!!


----------



## trident2010

*Spot-fixing cash found in Butt's belonging: Report*



LONDON: Cash used in the spot-fixing scandal during last week's Lord's Test is understood to have been found in the belongings of Pakistan Test captain Salman Butt, a report said. 

According to a report in the Daily Mail, Scotland Yard officers would question Butt on Friday over how marked notes were discovered from his hotel room and in his locker at the Lord's cricket ground. 

The money is believed to have been part of 150,000 pounds handed over by an undercover News of the World reporter to the alleged fixer Mazhar Majeed, the newspaper said. 

The cash, given to Majeed for fixing three no-balls of the Lord's Test between Pakistan and England, is understood to have been secretly marked so that it could be later identified by police. 

According to the report, the recovered money was undergoing forensic tests to confirm police suspicions that it came from the News of the World sting. 

"Early indications suggest the money found in possession of Butt originated from the sting. There are good reasons to believe this was the case," the newspaper quoted sources as saying. 

The revelation came after the International Cricket Council had charged and provisionally suspended the tainted Pakistani trio Salman Butt, Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Aamer, from all forms of the game pending a decision on the charges. 




Spot-fixing cash found in Butt's belonging: Report - Top Stories - Cricket - Sports - The Times of India


----------



## Bang Galore

*Pakistan match-fixing claims: feeble attempt to protect Butt, Amir and Asif fails*

_*After a bizarre day that featured half-baked briefings, backstage maneouvrings and a clumsy Pakistani counter-attack, the International Cricket Council finally made its presence felt in this sad and unedifying story.*_

_*By Derek Pringle*_


s arrived just after nine oclock on Thursday night that the three players at the centre of the spot-fixing scandal - Salman Butt, Mohammad Amir and Mohammad Asif - had been charged with alleged irregular behaviour by the ICC. According to the rules, they will now be provisionally suspended and have 14 days to appeal.

The ICCs belated intervention crashed through Pakistans feeble attempts at political self-defence. Much of the morning had been spent splitting hairs over whether the three players had been dropped, or suspended, or had even withdrawn under their own aegis.

Pakistans manager, Yawar Saeed, was careful not to use words like suspended or banned in his statement on Thursday, issued on the boundarys edge before Pakistans match against Somerset at Taunton.

Later, in London, Wajid Shamsul Hasan, Pakistans High Commissioner, explained their absence by saying that the three accused players had withdrawn themselves due to mental torture. Hasan then embarked on the provocative claim that the three players had been set up.

The outcome was that England got what they wanted, after the Lords three were removed from the tour. But for much of the day, it had been clear that Pakistans state machinery was doing everything it could to obfuscate that fact.

Employment law has its complexities, which is why Saeed would only confirm that Butt, Amir and Asif would play no further part and that three players would replace them in the squad for the NatWest 50-over series that begins a week today.

Yet the defiant note struck by the High Commissioner, who randomly raised Imran Khans victory over Ian Botham in the British courts, suggested that the Pakistani authorities were reacting with their hearts more than with their heads.

'Drop the trio or get dropped from the tour was always the gist of the message from the England and Wales Cricket Board. Though with the diplomatic sensitivities being rubbed raw, confused messages ensued with Pakistans High Commissioner resolutely standing by the trio in a bizarre press conference in London.

The tipping point for England seems to have been the comments Ijaz Butt, the chairman of the Pakistan Cricket Board, made at 9pm on Wednesday. In an interview with the BBC, Butt was adamant that the three would remain part of the tour, unless they were charged with an offence. Outraged that Pakistan could be such ungrateful guests, after the summers mercy mission that brought them Tests against Australia, the ECBs top brass swung into action.

Forthright talks ensued through the night, between Butt, Giles Clarke and David Collier, the ECBs chairman and chief executive, as well as Haroon Lorgat, the chief executive of the International Cricket Council. Nobody would officially confirm the precise content of the discussions but it would have been surprising if they had not pointed out what Pakistan cricket stood to lose by playing hardball over the players given the damning nature of the News of the Worlds dossier.

Clarke would have been central to Thursdays events, as he has been since Pakistan were cast into the wilderness by the increasing terrorist activity within their borders. As chairman of the ICCs Pakistan task team, Clarke has set aside part of the English summer to give them a regular outlet for playing their home series, as witnessed by this summers Tests against Australia. Next year, there is a 10-day gap in the schedule that will not be filled by England matches, thereby allowing Pakistan to play a T20 and three ODIs against either India or Sri Lanka, both sides being present to play England.

Pakistan desperately need to play international cricket to fulfil their TV deal with Ten Sports and therefore survive. Threatening to remove that window would have been a powerful bargaining chip. Another would have been asking another country to take their place. But whatever the means of persuasion, the outcome was that Butt, Amir and Asif will play no further part in the tour - the only sensible option.

Not that Clarke was crowing when he delivered the ECBs statement. The England and Wales Cricket Board welcomes the announcement of the Pakistan Cricket Boards squad for the NatWest T20 and NatWest ODI series. We look forward to an extremely competitive series, full of excellent cricket and we can assure cricket fans across the country that matches will be played in the most competitive spirit long associated with contests between England and Pakistan.

Pakistan match-fixing claims: feeble attempt to protect Butt, Amir and Asif fails - Telegraph


----------



## Always Neutral

BBC Sport - Cricket - Police question Pakistan bowler Mohammad Amir

Pakistan bowler Mohammad Amir is being questioned under caution by police in London over allegations of corruption.

Team-mates Salman Butt and Mohammad Asif are also set to be questioned over alleged deliberate no-balls in the fourth Test against England at Lord's. 

The trio are provisionally suspended by the International Cricket Council for "alleged irregular behaviour". 

ICC anti-corruption boss Sir Ronnie Flanagan said the players have "an arguable case to answer". 

The players were charged with various offences by the ICC following the match which England won by an innings and 225 runs to seal a 3-1 series triumph. 
"They [Butt, Asif and Amir] have a really arguable case to answer in our disciplinary arena but that is not the same as coming, in any sense, to a finding of guilt on their behalf," added Flanagan. 

Priority must be given to the criminal investigation." 

Flanagan added that he did not see this case as a sign that cricket is rife with corruption. 

"I do not see this as the tip of an iceberg but I think it is something from which we must learn," he stated. 

Butt, Asif and Amir have been charged under "Article 2 of the ICC Anti-Corruption Code for Players and Player Support Personnel", and in accordance with the provisions of that code, have been barred from playing until the case has been concluded. 

They have 14 days to appeal, although Flanagan conceded the complexity of the case, which he does not expect to be concluded "for weeks" could lead to the deadline being extended. 

The ICC has yet to speak to the players after agreeing they would wait until given permission by the Metropolitan Police. 

However, the High Commissioner for Pakistan, Wajid Shamsul Hasan, has condemned the game's governing body for charging and suspending the players without an investigation. 

Hasan, who has repeatedly pleaded the players' innocence, told the BBC that the ICC's actions showed it was "playing to the public gallery". 

"The ICC has done the wrong thing because when there is a live police inquiry this takes precedence," he added. 

"The ICC made a mistake. It gave assurances nothing would be done until Scotland Yard had completed its investigation.

"The ICC has done this without conducting an investigation. 

"To take action now is of course unhelpful, premature and unnecessary considering the players had already voluntarily withdrawn from playing, which was announced earlier in the morning [on Thursday] in the presence of the entire British media." 

Asif and Amir are alleged to have bowled three no-balls between them at pre-determined times to facilitate betting coups after a "middle-man" was reported to have accepted &#163;150,000 from an undercover reporter from the News of the World, who published the story on Sunday. 

"We will not tolerate corruption in cricket - simple as that," said ICC chief executive Haroon Lorgat. 

"We must be decisive with such matters and if proven, these offences carry serious penalties up to a life ban. 

"The ICC will do everything possible to keep such conduct out and we will stop at nothing to protect the sport's integrity. 

"While we believe the problem is not widespread, we must always be vigilant. 

"It is important, however, that we do not pre-judge the guilt of these three players. That is for the independent tribunal alone to decide." 

Butt, Asif and Amir have been officially notified of the offences they are alleged to have committed. Any player ultimately found to be guilty of committing an offence under the code would be subject to the sanctions described in the ICC's Anti-Corruption Code for Players and Player Support Personnel. 
That could mean upholding the player's indefinite ban with the possibility, at the discretion of an independent tribunal, of additional fines. 

Details of the date of the tribunal hearing are still to be finalised. 

The BBC's sports editor David Bond said the action taken by the ICC was "decisive and unexpected". 

He added: "There is still a police investigation going on and those players will go back to Scotland Yard to be re-interviewed by them [on Friday]. We could eventually get criminal charges. 

"The ICC clearly understands that cricket's credibility is at stake with this whole affair and they had to move swiftly to save the sport's reputation." 

West Indies batsman Marlon Samuels recently completed a two-year ban imposed by the ICC after passing on team information to a bookmaker during a one-day series in India in January 2007, although the 29-year-old denies any wrongdoing. 

Earlier on Thursday, High Commissioner Hasan had claimed that the News of the World video allegedly exposing the scandal may have been made after the incident. 
But the BBC learnt that the Metropolitan Police, who are investigating the alleged case and have been working in tandem with the ICC, believe that the video evidence so crucial to the case is authentic


----------



## Speaker

Abir said:


> Not just an allegation but plenty of evidence too. I think there was some allegation on Shoib Malik too in recent past, ICC didn't suspend him just for the allegation, though PCB did supposedly quoting 'infighting' as a reason.



You may be right. But from a legal perspective, this case doesn't have any strong evidence established yet. With that in mind, this is a harsh punishment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## riju78

ICC: Pakistan Trio 'Have Case To Answer'
2:30pm UK, Friday September 03, 2010
Alex Watts and David Williams, Sky News Online
Cricket's governing body has pledged to stamp out corruption in the sport - as the three Pakistan cricketers caught in an alleged betting scam are quizzed by Met detectives.


Test captain Salman Butt and fast bowlers Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Amir are understood to be answering questions at a police station in Kilburn, north London.
The International Cricket Council's chief executive, Haroon Lorgat, said the three accused players have a "really arguable case to answer".
On Thursday night the ICC suspended the trio and charged them with "various" offences relating to alleged irregular behaviour during the fourth Test between England and Pakistan at Lord's last month.
Addressing a news conference at Lord's, Mr Lorgat pledged to do "whatever is necessary to maintain integrity in the sport".
But he emphasised action would only be taken after evidence had been gathered.
He also reiterated his "extreme disappointment" at the developments, adding: "We will not tolerate any sort of corruption within cricket."
The bans follow allegations by the News of the World that a middleman accepted &#163;150,000 to arrange for Pakistan players to deliberately bowl no-balls during the fourth Test.


The chairman of the ICC's Anti-Corruption And Security Unit, Sir Ronnie Flanagan, rejected claims the newspaper's story amounted to a failure on its part to keep tabs on potential irregularities.
"If these charges are proven, I congratulate what the News of the World has done in bringing this to light," he said in response to a question from Sky News' sports correspondent Ian Dovaston.
"They brought it to light in ways that the ICC would never have had the powers to engage in, (nor) something we would want to engage in, perhaps."
He added: "We cannot be 100&#37; foolproof, there will always be instances of wrong-doing."

Corruption investigator Paul Scotney told Sky News it is time to establish a national anti-fraud unit with a remit to investigate all UK sports.
He said the issue needs to be taken "as seriously as doping" and called for the body to be ultimately replaced by an equivalent international agency.
Sky News' crime correspondent Martin Brunt, in Kilburn, said the three accused players are still being questioned, having arrived separately between 8.30am and 10.30am.
Brunt said the interviews are likely to last several hours, with the players expected to co-operate with the detectives.
"They do not have to (answer questions)," he said. "They can say no comment, of course. But given that they have made strong denials of the allegations that bribes were paid for deliberate no balls to be played they will be prepared to answer some questions at least."
Meanwhile, Pakistan's High Commissioner in London, Wajid Hasan, has claimed the players were "set up".


He said they have withdrawn from the current tour against England because of the "mental torture" they have suffered.
Following the News of the World story, Mazhar Majeed, 35, a cricket agent who also owns Croydon Athletic Football Club, was arrested by Scotland Yard and later released on bail.
Mr Hasan cast doubt on the News of the World's undercover video evidence when pushed by Dovaston.
"Were the videos timed, were they dated... do you have the answers to these questions?" he asked.
Dovaston asked: "Are you saying these players have been set up?"
Mr Hasan replied: "Yes, I would say that."

The News of the World's front page last Sunday
The News of the World dismissed his claims as "ludicrous", adding in a statement: "Watch this space."
The paper is apparently planning to publish further revelations this weekend.
The claims are the latest in a string of match-fixing allegations to dog the Pakistan team since the 1990s.
Three people have also been arrested by customs officials in connection with betting allegations against Pakistani players.
Two men and a woman, all from London, were questioned on Monday as part of an investigation into money laundering before being released on bail, HM Revenue and Customs said.


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is no damning proof of any sort. The pcb needs to take legal action against Haroon Lorgat---.
> 
> The punishment has to fit the crime---Lorgat is on a witch hunt---. In the court of law----no balls have no legal standing in the court---they have to show who was betting---and who benifitted. It ain't that simple.
> 
> Pak got rid of that fat umpire first---I guess it is time for Lorgat to go.



1) Realm of Court is Different from real of the Governing Body. 

If I pay you $10 to drop a catch or throw away your wicket, it's not a crime as per the court of law. However, if I BET based on even smaller things like bowling a no-ball - THAT IS A CRIME. For the court, it's betting after "fixing" that's illegal.

In the realm of ICC, it's different. It's fixing that's the crime, not betting. Even in the eyes of the public. Throwing away your wicket for money is a greater crime than bowling a noball. 

2) Why was the no-ball bowled? Understand that first. Say you claim to me that you can fix a match, how can I trust you? Therefore I make you "control" a small aspect of the match by "spot-fixing". Once I am convinced that you DO HAVE CONTROL - I will pay you larger amounts and fix BIGGER aspects of the match. Now that I trust you, I can BET based on those things. Let me repeat it, since you [and all the stupid people that have thanked your post] don't appear to be very bright.

a) I approach a bookie with a proposal
b) The bookie takes a security deposit [in this case 150k Pounds]and fixes a small aspect of the match, to prove to me that he can control the result.
c) I don't do ANY betting at this stage - because I don't know if the bookie has control
d) Once the fixing incident takes place, I trust the bookie!
e) I approach the bookie with a 500k deal, but pay him only 350k - since I've paid him 150k pounds already.
f) I bet a million dollars on the result of the game.
g) Profit.

In this case, everything semmed favorable to Butt and Co. Spot fixing in the test match and throw away the ODIs under Afridi. Serves two purposes - a) Win some $$$ and b) Oust Afridi in ODI as well.

3) Sports are played for entertainment of people. Governing Bodies are there to ensure to preserve the game. Whether or not betting was carried out, why should I and millions of others watch rogues like Butt and co play? As long as they are guilty of spot-fixing that's good enough for me. Whether or not any betting was carried out is immaterial. 

4) Compatriots, please PLEASE stop making the rest of us look like jokers with your stupidity. Stop using terms like Racism. Stop playing a victim. You are under NO obligation to support thieves like Butt. By supporting them, you are only proving the Aussies and others right, that it's our DNA that's corrupt. By outrightly condemning them, there will be SOME room for national pride. Let the people say "All Pakistanis aren't corrupt" instead of "Pakistanis are either corrupt or live in denial."

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lalluyadav

*No conspiracy against Pakistan: ICC*

No conspiracy against Pakistan: ICC


----------



## MastanKhan

fateh71 said:


> Sir I think you are wrong on the following points
> 
> 1) ICC actions have no dependency on legal proceedings in UK. ICC can ban you for appealing excessively, not the court.
> 
> 2) ICC suspension is no punishment, its an effort to protect the game. While a serious is cloud is there on these players, allowing them to play would be a mistake. The suspension for the period of the hearing, the punishment OR acquittal will be after the hearing.



Hi.

But court legal proceedings supercede ICC's actions---not all actions taken by corporations are legal---even though they maybe written in their charters.

Legally---icc will have issues---for pakistan---it is a must to take a strong legal action against the icc.

As for the cash----the guy was their agent---he could have paid then for anything---.

Think people think----you send your servant out to get you a pack of cigarretes and you give him a thousand ruppee bill---he brings back the change 500 ruppees now in marked bills and your pack of cigs---those bills are in your pocket now---.

Anti corruption comes in and searches you---damned you are---because you have marked bills in your pocket. Ain't that tragic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

MastanKhan said:


> Hi.
> 
> But court legal proceedings supercede ICC's actions---not all actions taken by corporations are legal---even though they maybe written in their charters.
> 
> Legally---icc will have issues---for pakistan---it is a must to take a strong legal action against the icc.
> 
> As for the cash----the guy was their agent---he could have paid then for anything---.
> 
> Think people think----you send your servant out to get you a pack of cigarretes and you give him a thousand ruppee bill---he brings back the change 500 ruppees now in marked bills and your pack of cigs---those bills are in your pocket now---.
> 
> Anti corruption comes in and searches you---damned you are---because you have marked bills in your pocket. Ain't that tragic.




Also explain to me why Salam Butt at cover is looking at Muhammad Amir instead of the batsman when the bowl is being bowled?

While you are it, look up the word denial. I can understand your feelings bro. You WANT them to be proven innocent. But, facts are facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lionheart1

Pakistani_Athiest said:


> 1) Realm of Court is Different from real of the Governing Body.
> 
> If I pay you $10 to drop a catch or throw away your wicket, it's not a crime as per the court of law. However, if I BET based on even smaller things like bowling a no-ball - THAT IS A CRIME. For the court, it's betting after "fixing" that's illegal.
> 
> In the realm of ICC, it's different. It's fixing that's the crime, not betting. Even in the eyes of the public. Throwing away your wicket for money is a greater crime than bowling a noball.
> 
> 2) Why was the no-ball bowled? Understand that first. Say you claim to me that you can fix a match, how can I trust you? Therefore I make you "control" a small aspect of the match by "spot-fixing". Once I am convinced that you DO HAVE CONTROL - I will pay you larger amounts and fix BIGGER aspects of the match. Now that I trust you, I can BET based on those things. Let me repeat it, since you [and all the stupid people that have thanked your post] don't appear to be very bright.
> 
> a) I approach a bookie with a proposal
> b) The bookie takes a security deposit [in this case 150k Pounds]and fixes a small aspect of the match, to prove to me that he can control the result.
> c) I don't do ANY betting at this stage - because I don't know if the bookie has control
> d) Once the fixing incident takes place, I trust the bookie!
> e) I approach the bookie with a 500k deal, but pay him only 350k - since I've paid him 150k pounds already.
> f) I bet a million dollars on the result of the game.
> g) Profit.
> 
> In this case, everything semmed favorable to Butt and Co. Spot fixing in the test match and throw away the ODIs under Afridi. Serves two purposes - a) Win some $$$ and b) Oust Afridi in ODI as well.
> 
> 3) Sports are played for entertainment of people. Governing Bodies are there to ensure to preserve the game. Whether or not betting was carried out, why should I and millions of others watch rogues like Butt and co play? As long as they are guilty of spot-fixing that's good enough for me. Whether or not any betting was carried out is immaterial.
> 
> 4) Compatriots, please PLEASE stop making the rest of us look like jokers with your stupidity. Stop using terms like Racism. Stop playing a victim. You are under NO obligation to support thieves like Butt. By supporting them, you are only proving the Aussies and others right, that it's our DNA that's corrupt. By outrightly condemning them, there will be SOME room for national pride. Let the people say "All Pakistanis aren't corrupt" instead of "Pakistanis are either corrupt or live in denial."



i completely agree with you sir


----------



## compak

*Butt did a lot of talking, Asif and Amir did a lot of listening*

LONDON: Simon Hughes, a former English cricketer and now a leading journalist, has given a first-hand account of what happened last Friday  the second day of Pakistans fourth Test against England at Lords.
In his column for Telegraph on Thursday, Hughes has written how he saw Pakistans tainted trio  Salman Butt, Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Amir circling the boundary even as their teammates warmed up before the start of play.
I had got to the ground early on Friday morning sensing it could be Mohammed Amirs day (there had been just 12 overs play the previous afternoon and England were one down overnight.) I was intending to watch Amir practise and then have a casual chat with him to write a column about him. Except that he didnt practise.
Instead he and three other team members were strolling around the boundary. They werent running, but walking and talking, while the rest of the Pakistan team practised elsewhere on the field. Odd. The other players were Mohammed Asif and Salman Butt. When I approached them (as I sometimes do before play) they made it patently clear the conversation was private, he wrote.
I kept my eye on them, imagining they were talking tactics. The particularly strange thing was they circuited the boundary three, maybe four times. 
I have never seen a group do that before. It doesnt take that long to discuss how to take wickets (which, to be honest in those conditions required simply bowling straight and pitching it up, as Amir proved.) Butt did a lot of talking. Asif and Amir did a lot of listening.
So as a result, a lot of questions. If they were talking tactics, why werent the rest of the team involved, especially other bowlers? Why wasnt it in the dressing room? Why so early in the morning? And, of course, what were they talking about?
This was the morning after the two alleged fixed no-balls and before Amirs subsequent and most obvious no-ball. Unusually this no ball came on the back of an extraordinary spell of four wickets for no runs in three overs  so his bowling was exceptional in-synch and potent.
Hughes said that before the spot-fixing scandal changed his views, he was mightily impressed with the way Salman handled his job as Pakistan captain.
I had watched and listened to his press conferences and been mightily impressed by the way he took on a difficult not to say impossible job as Pakistan captain with calm equanimity. He was proud but sensible in triumph and dignified in defeat. He gave reasoned responses to questions about Englands chances in Australia. He sounded assured and persuasive in everything he said, he wrote.

Butt did a lot of talking, Asif and Amir did a lot of listening


----------



## sur

Just watched *Imran Khan* on Duniya TV _*"... yeh joo asal BOOK chalti hay Mumbai say chalti hay..."*_


----------



## trident2010

*ICC rejects Pakistan's conspiracy theory*



LONDON: The ICC on Friday rejected Pakistan's conspiracy theory behind the suspension of three of its players in connection with the 'spot-fixing' scandal and said clear indications were given about the impending action. 

It also said the three cricketers have a "case to answer" but refused to specify the charges against them. 

Addressing a press conference, ICC CEO Haroon Lorgat dismissed a question that the action was taken to keep Pakistan out of international cricket. 

"The very reason I met your High Commissioner Wajid Hasan was to give a clear indication that we are coming to a conclusion and that we will be serving a notice. I differ with Pakistan High Commission interpretation of the meet. I indicated to him about issuing the notice," he said. 

Earlier in the day, Hasan attacked the ICC saying it had taken an unethical decision and sought to insinuate that ICC President Sharad Pawar had a hand in it. 

After suspending the trio of Pakistan Test skipper Salman Butt and pacers Mohammad Aamer and Mohammad Asif, the ICC said after "due diligence", it is clear that the players have to explain themselves following a sting operation in which a bookie claimed to have paid them money for bowling no balls in a Test match against England. 

"The press suggested this week that why didn't the ICC act immediately? There was no specific cause to make us act yesterday. It was about taking legal advice, having teleconferences and examine the case," ICC's Anti-Corruption and Security Unit chief Sir Ronnie Flanagan said in the press conference. 

"The conclusion was that it was an arguable case against the players. We certainly came to the conclusion that they have a case to answer to our disciplinary commission," he added. 

Lorgat said the ICC would be "decisive" in its action against guilty players but only after establishing their guilt. 

"We promise to be decisive. We got a week for due diligence. We have got to be very mindful of the interviews that are going on right now with the police. 

"Last night was the first opportunity we got in which we concluded what we have done. We needed to do all the evidence gathering and frame charges. We cannot suspend any player without formally charging anyone," he said. 

On whether criminal charges would be pressed against the players, who are being investigated by the Scotland Yard, Flanagan refused to comment. 

"It would be absolutely wrong for me comment to (on whether criminal charges would be brought). If the police find evidence, it is for the prosecuting authorities to make that decision. We would be absolutely wrong to make a comment on that. It's a complex investigation," Flanagan said. 

Asked whether the ICC had failed in its responsibility of educating players about the implications of getting involved in corruption, Flanagan said, "Absolutely not." 

"There are many instances where the ACSU has prevented this possibility. I absolutely refute the suggestions that this in anyway shows a failure on the ACSU's part," he added. 

The two officials also refused to divulge the specific charges levelled against the players by the ICC. 

"There are various charges and they all relate to this issue. They know exactly what the charges are. Quite frankly it would not be right for us to specifically state these charges in front of the media," said Lorgat. 

Quizzed about the Sydney Test between Australia and Pakistan which is also suspected to be fixed, Flanagan said the governing body would act according to the evidence available with it. 

"There was a particular match in Australia. The ACSU very concisely stated that it was a dysfunctional tour and there were things that went on. We have investigations going on of all kinds. The criminal investigations at this stage are focussed on Lord's. We are the investigating agency of the ICC and we will go where the evidence takes us," he said. 

"We would be examining all the evidence that will brought forward in this case. We will investigate in any given case. We are in the process of examining and if it takes us back to something we would certainly do that," he added. 

Lorgat rejected suggestions that the scandal was just the tip of an iceberg and that there was widespread corruption in cricket. 

"We can't work on hearsay or speculation. The vast majority of players are honest and on occasions, they are not, we deal with it," he said. 

Asked whether 'spot-fixing', which involves rigging events within a match, is widespread, Lorgat said, "We don't believe that it is widespread and in few instances where a few might be committing something we don't want to see, we will act. Let's see what the evidence we have." 

"I do not see this as a tip of the iceberg but we must learn from this. We need to address integrity and root out corruption from cricket," added Flanagan. 



ICC rejects Pakistan's conspiracy theory - Top Stories - Cricket - Sports - The Times of India


----------



## Cynic Waheed

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Has the ICC held a hearing with the 3 players? AFAIK the players have only met with the PCB Chief, HC and SY.
> 
> Additionally, as the HC Hassan pointed out, how can the ICC take a decision on suspension and 'hearings' when the investigation is still ongoing, and no trial has taken place and no one found guilty?
> 
> I understand the 'need to protect the game' but this move was premature and unnecessary, and will come across as the ICC determining guilt before hand.



Totally agree with you. Now that these players are released without any charge, it makes ICC's action very disturbing in my opinion. ICC is supposed to look after this game but it appears that they are either bias or very naive to jump into conclusions without any proof!


----------



## Cynic Waheed

Speaker said:


> It's unfortunate on these players if they are innocent. But if they are proven guilty, there won't be just a provisional suspension - more like an extended ban or something. It also means the ICC will not be able to make an example of this case.
> 
> All said, I don't support this suspension. But hopefully this acts as a *deterrent *to be even associated with bookies.



Deterrent against what? Why would ICC ban players when there is an ongoing investigation and nothing is proven? On mere allegations? Is that what the standard of ICC should be? If A accuses B, just suspend without proof! To me its not a 'deterrent' but it is 'incompetence' on the part of ICC who can be convinced this easily by a news paper like the NOTW. A paper that is full of gutter journalism, *** scandals and misreporting. ICC must act responsibly and not under the influence of sensational journalism!


----------



## Cynic Waheed

Hassan Logart SUX! what a coconut?!

Time to kick him out!


----------



## notsuperstitious

sur said:


> Just watched *Imran Khan* on Duniya TV _*"... yeh joo asal BOOK chalti hay Mumbai say chalti hay..."*_



Are you referring to illegal betting in India, then that is illegal because Indian laws do not allow one to bet on most sports.

The issue of match fixing is different from illegal betting, illegal betting only leads to loss of revenue to the govt of India, match fixing results in defrauding (legal and illegal) bookies and individuals and bringing the sport disrepute. Woh wali aapke dressing room mein chalti hain...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MastanKhan

Pakistani_Athiest said:


> Also explain to me why Salam Butt at cover is looking at Muhammad Amir instead of the batsman when the bowl is being bowled?
> 
> While you are it, look up the word denial. I can understand your feelings bro. You WANT them to be proven innocent. But, facts are facts.



Hi,

Sir---you misunderstood me completely---I am from the Shane warne school of australian player protection to the superstars---.

I don't believe in falling on my sword and neither I want my superstarts to do the same---.

I want these players to be judged by the simple plain intensity of the crime---I donot believe in setting the example just for the show and sake of it.

Punishment may only fit the crime and still I wold want to find a way to get them out.

If it was upto me---I would fight tooth and nail to get my 2 superstars back in the game and go toe to toe against Lorgat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Speaker

Let me give you a glimpse of what the defense can say:



Pakistani_Athiest said:


> As long as they are *guilty of spot-fixing* that's good enough for me. Whether or not any betting was carried out is immaterial.



That there is the problem. They are guilty of spot-fixing if it is conclusively proven that this video was shot before the actual no-balls were bowled. If you have any links to that, please share it. Alternatively, if the notes found in their room can be traced back to NOTW, the players are in serious trouble.



Pakistani_Athiest said:


> Also explain to me why Salam Butt at cover is looking at Muhammad Amir instead of the batsman when the bowl is being bowled?



The captain and his bowler had a discussion just before this ball. What if the strategy was to bowl a no-ball to 'shorten' the pitch length and get the batsman on the back foot? That is unethical, but you cannot get a life ban for this (Wasim Akram was an expert at these things). In that line of thought, Butt is justified in looking at his bowler than at the batsman.



Cynic Waheed said:


> Deterrent against what? Why would ICC ban players when there is an ongoing investigation and nothing is proven? On mere allegations?



Which part of the word 'unfortunate' do you not understand? If the players are guilty, the ICCs action is not correct. But not all punishments are in accordance to the crime. In this case, it is worse since no guilt has been established. If anything, their photos and videos with Majeed have cast a doubt on their character. Maybe THIS will act as a DETERRENT for players to stay away from even talking to the bookies.

And people --- please stop defending Aamer selectively. If he is guilty, it is by his own accord. If he is not guilty, it is only when the others are innocent as well.


----------



## T-Faz

*The cricket playboys: At the wheel of fixer's &#163;130,000 Aston Martin, Pakistan's captain before cheat scandal broke*







http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...130-000-Aston-Martin-cheat-scandal-broke.html


----------



## JanjaWeed

Might sound cynical. But there is word going round here that there might be some more damning revelations over the weekend by NOTW. There was a hint yesterday when they made a statement 'watch this space' with regard to pak HC's statemnts & today some news channals are speculating the same too. Now! this could be interesting!!


----------



## Patriot

If they are proved innocent then sue the god damn channel for millions and if they are really criminals then hang these traitors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Speaker

Patriot said:


> If they are proved innocent then sue the god damn channel for millions and if they are really criminals then *hang* these traitors.



Overflow of emotions? How can you hang them? Technically, they play for the PCB, not the government of Pakistan.


----------



## Durrak

Speaker said:


> Overflow of emotions? How can you hang them? Technically, they play for the PCB, not the government of Pakistan.



yup,but they represent pakistan


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

Imagine what a loss that could be to Pakistani cricket ,Its quite strange that Kamran Akmal , the guy for which i was praying for to get banned for life comes out all clear ... !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriot

Speaker said:


> Overflow of emotions? How can you hang them? Technically, they play for the PCB, not the government of Pakistan.


and who owns PCB?GOP!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

*Pakistan bookmakers reveal depth of cricket match-fixing scandal *

Huddled over a makeshift desk in a dimly lit office, the life led by Nomi Khan appears a world away from the fabulous luxury enjoyed by crickets corrupt match fixers.

Only the shrill of mobile phones from the seven at his disposal and his sharp suit give a hint the 30-year-olds business is special.

As a bookie working the illegal betting rings, Khan  not his real name  takes home in a year what it would take the average man 115 to earn.

Here on the heaving streets of Lahore it is as far from a genteel Lords test as you could imagine.

At the roundabout near the Gaddafi Cricket Stadium where Sri Lankas cricketers were attacked by terrorists last year, police tout AK47s. The debris of a suicide bombing, which left nearly 30 dead, is being swept up a few streets away.

It is this chaotic setting that the illegal bookies whose power straddles cricket call home.

*LUXURY*

The Daily Mirror today blows the lid on the dodgy bets, rigged matches and endemic corruption eating away at the gentlemans game.

Our investigation unveils the huge profits bent bookmakers in Lahore make routinely from international matches across the globe.

And we can reveal how poverty-stricken punters in Pakistan are the ones who really suffer when matches are fixed.

For days we had tried to set up a meeting with one of the illegal bookies in Pakistans cricket capital. We were told most still fear reprisals following widespread anger at the allegations surrounding the Pakistan test team. But eventually one, Khan, agreed to be interviewed.

In cricket betting for five years, he is deeply embedded in match-fixing. And, as long as we kept his identity secret, he was happy to explain how he makes nearly £270,000 a year tax free. A staggering sum in a region where earnings average between £100 and £200 a month.

He lives a playboy lifestyle, with a luxury property and flash cars. I rent out a separate flat for my business because it is totally illegal, married Khan says. I have seven people in a room on phones all the time. When people say they will pay up over the phone this is a contract.

The reason Ive managed to do so well here in Pakistan is that people will bet on anything in cricket. Cricket is the perfect sport, much more than football, because there are so many aspects of the match you can give odds on.

Last weeks revelation that Pakistans bowlers allegedly threw no-balls to order was no shock to Khan. He takes bets on no-balls, which opening batsmen will make 50 and even who will win the toss. Another seemingly rigged bet is when people predict the score after a certain number of overs, even how it will end in a specific number.

Amongst his regular punters, about 20% already know the outcome when they place their stake, he admits. His biggest gamblers collectively often wager up to half a million pounds on apparently long odds. Khan can read the tell-tale signs of a fix. The players body language is the key sign, he went on. Whenever there is a very sudden batting collapse I am clear about this, or you can guess there is something going on when the captain chooses strange field placings.

Bookmakers make their money through those without criminal connections who are not privy to the insider information, he said.

These unlucky betters unwittingly provide a pot for pay-outs to fixers, dishonest players and a cut for the bookies.

So widespread is the desperation in some parts of Lahore that punters place wagers on incidents in the street.

Another syndicate insider said: I heard of one instance recently where a bookie took bets by a cemetery. He was giving odds on whether the person in the coffin was male or female. The gravedigger confirmed the *** of the person he was burying before he paid out.

Another time a guy took bets on the colour of the next motorbike to crash at a busy junction. There are smashes all the time so they were able to see several in a few hours.

To make so much in so little time, Khan had to be ruthless. He is matter-of-fact about meting out punishment beatings. My average bet is probably over £20,000, he reveals. I deal with rich people and people who havent really got much money.

Sometimes I am a gentleman with my clients, sometimes I have to get tough. If people keep coming up with lame excuses I have to use force. I have some big guys who do that work for me.

Khan has to pay off bigger bookies to take out the loans he needs to pay out when a rigged bet comes in. *Our fixer told us these bookies answer ultimately to notorious gang boss Dawood Ibrahim, Thought to be worth over £4billion, he is believed to ultimately control cricket match-fixing.*

*BRIBES*

*The Indian-born racketeer, said to live in Karachi, made most of his money through drug trafficking and extortion. *His daughter Mahrukh is married to Junaid Miandad, the son of legendary ex-Pakistan cricket captain Javed Miandad, although there is no suggestion either of them have been involved in illegal activity.

The network of illegal betting syndicates stretches from Pakistan and India, to London and Johannesburg claims Khan. He claims politicians are involved in match-fixing and local police take bribes from bookies.

So Khan was not shocked by what allegedly happened at Lords. He adds: If Mazhar Majeed (The sports agent under investigation for match fixing) is guilty he is just small-fry. The rumour is he has been hung out to dry by one of the big syndicates that operate here and in India.

No one bets on league matches in Pakistan, he says. Its always internationals.

Khan claims that teams have even thrown a series of matches after players were tempted by backhanders.

One team was supposed to lose three matches and they did, Khan proudly claims. There will always be players tempted by the money.

With that his phone rings again and he gets up to leave the table to take another wager from a mysterious punter.

Before he goes theres just time to ask if hes scared of jail. He scoffs: The courts would probably just hold me overnight. Id pay bail, then be freed.

Pakistan bookmakers reveal depth of cricket match-fixing scandal - mirror.co.uk


----------



## Super Falcon

im sure that indian push on ICC to ban the players as the ICC chief is from india yet they have to be proven guilty no law of the world make anyone crimnal yet they have proven guilty proven guilty means they have been prooved not on the basis of such videos who you dont know when they been made and if ICC law is this than ICC is the biggest corrupt organization in the world it self who have double standards


----------



## ares

Super Falcon said:


> im sure that indian push on ICC to ban the players as the ICC chief is from india yet they have to be proven guilty no law of the world make anyone crimnal yet they have proven guilty proven guilty means they have been prooved not on the basis of such videos who you dont know when they been made and if ICC law is this than ICC is the biggest corrupt organization in the world it self who have double standards



You should consider yourself lucky that it is an Indian ICC chief, previous ICC chief Malcolm Speed would have banned Pakistani team from international cricket.

Suspend Pakistan over fixing claims : Malcolm Speed ~ Cricket Blitz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Speaker

Patriot said:


> and who owns PCB?GOP!



Well, on second thoughts, you may be correct. But I would recommend checking this one. A few years back, there was a big controversy when the BCCI stated that the players play for the board and not the country. They had to take back those comments due to public outcry but technically they were correct.

Regardless, hanging someone for a 'sin' as match fixing is not reasonable. But I realize you didn't mean it literally...or did you?


----------



## Speaker

aisha khanzada said:


> yup,but they represent pakistan



Sure, I agree. But I am talking from a legal point of view. They are not on the payroll of the government and there is no law to justify a death penalty to them.

But let's see if they are guilty first. Such threats of death penalty is worse than death itself. And if they turn out to be innocent, you will be cursing yourself.


----------



## Super Falcon

for your kind of information malcom speed never was ICC chief on first place and no one cares about him even when he was with ICC


----------



## ares

Super Falcon said:


> for your kind of information malcom speed never was ICC chief on first place and no one cares about him even when he was with ICC



Yes but he was ICCs Chief executive officer, and does not matter if you care or not. If he had been a CEO, he would have made life tough for Pakistan..

besides if BCCI was scheming against Pakistan, then why did PCB support Sharad Pawar's bid for ICC chief..PCB should have supported Australia's John Howard.. it would have been fun to watch he would have done ..specially with buffo*n like Malcolm Speed as his sidekick.


----------



## Jackdaws

Super Falcon said:


> im sure that indian push on ICC to ban the players as the ICC chief is from india yet they have to be proven guilty no law of the world make anyone crimnal yet they have proven guilty proven guilty means they have been prooved not on the basis of such videos who you dont know when they been made and if ICC law is this than ICC is the biggest corrupt organization in the world it self who have double standards



Actually - if India wants - it can get Pakistan banned from Cricket like South Africa was banned from '71-'91. Be thankful they are not.


----------



## Jackdaws

Pakistani_Athiest said:


> Also explain to me why Salam Butt at cover is looking at Muhammad Amir instead of the batsman when the bowl is being bowled?
> 
> While you are it, look up the word denial. I can understand your feelings bro. You WANT them to be proven innocent. But, facts are facts.



It's a shame. But yea, facts are facts.


----------



## LaBong

Super Falcon said:


> im sure that indian push on ICC to ban the players as the ICC chief is from india yet they have to be proven guilty no law of the world make anyone crimnal yet they have proven guilty proven guilty means they have been prooved not on the basis of such videos who you dont know when they been made and if ICC law is this than ICC is the biggest corrupt organization in the world it self who have double standards



I do think, despite the animosity, Indians would behave more humanly to Pakistan than Goras. Had it been an Australian or English ICC chief, you would have faced more tough measures.


----------



## laiqs@mi

Jackdaws said:


> Actually - if India wants - it can get Pakistan banned from Cricket like South Africa was banned from '71-'91. Be thankful they are not.


----------



## alibaz

Jackdaws said:


> Actually - if India wants - it can get Pakistan banned from Cricket like South Africa was banned from '71-'91. Be thankful they are not.



Please go ahead


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

Depite what you people say, PCB and BCCI are friends. 

Suspension is natural! How do you expect normal people like me to watch a match in which players are "suspected".

Everywhere in the WORLD, whenever there is an allegation backed by some evidence, the person is IMMEDIATELY suspended. If claims are found to be true, further action is taken.

I just googled "Suspended following allegations": http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source...4KEGAAAAqgQFT9DjLDI&pbx=1&fp=d331bd8e2d0de10c

Read all these news articles!

Drexel players suspended from team after *charges*
Physical therapist suspended following *allegations of sexual misconduct*
John Higgins suspended following News of the World *allegations to fix snooker matches*

Suspending someone while an investigation is pending is actually good. That way you are in no pressure to decide in a haste. You can take your time, evaluate carefully and then decide the punishment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bojitive neuj

Marxist said:


> *The International Cricket Council has suspended Salman Butt, Mohammad Amir and Mohammad Asif, the three players implicated in the Lord's spot-fixing scandal, under the provisions of the Anti-Corruption Code.*
> 
> 
> 
> *On Thursday, Pakistan officials made a robust protestation of the players' innocence, with the High Commissioner to the UK, Wajid Shamsul Hasan, suggesting in an interview with the BBC that the three men had been the victims of a "set-up".
> 
> However, ICC's chief executive, Haroon Lorgat, said: "We will not tolerate corruption in cricket - simple as that.*
> 
> ICC suspend trio under anti-corruption code | Cricket News | England v Pakistan 2010 | Cricinfo.com



Asim Aquil, if you are reading this, then I had predicted the scenario many days before it happened. I put forth my analysis that since an Indian being at the helm of ICC, India obsessed Pakistani cricket board will make it again India Pakistan thing and these tainted players will be shielded by Pakistani authorities. 

Although you ridiculed it, this is really what has happened. Authorities are indulging in cover up as you can see. putting forth conspiracy theories.




Bojitive neuj said:


> ICC must set an example by taking strictest possible action against these greedy cricketers.
> 
> But you know what, Sharad Pawar being at top of ICC, any action taken will be immediately politicised by pakistan and it will become yet another India pakistan issue (like the one in IPL ). Where PCB will have to take a line for defending these tainted players.
> 
> These greedy bastards are lucky I guess.





Bojitive neuj said:


> This is going to be yet another kamran-akmal-style-let-go scenario with these cricketers.




How about making me an honorary Think Tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## notsuperstitious

Tough talk from the boss provokes red faces among staff at the embassy - Cricket, Sport - The Independent



> The Pakistani high commissioner, Wajid Shamsul Hasan, has, for some, become one of the most entertaining figures in the saga of the Pakistani cricket team and the fixing scandal exposed by the News of the World.
> 
> 
> Mr Hasan went on television to declare that the players engulfed in the alleged betting scam were innocent  he had "got to the bottom of it" he said just by speaking to them. Captain Salman Butt and bowlers Mohammed Aamer and Mohammed Asif have been subjected to "mental torture", he added, and the International Cricket Council had "no business" suspending them. What's more, the whole thing had been cooked up by middleman Mazhar Majeed and Indian bookmakers, with the players "set up" by the News of the World.
> 
> This has proved wince-inducing for some of the career diplomats at the Pakistani legation in Belgravia. The comments by the representative of the Islamic Republic of Pakistan at the Court of St James's are portrayed as the latest in a line of gaffs which have included pronouncements on a British Muslim child kidnapped in Pakistan and the arrests of Pakistani terror suspects in this country.
> 
> One Pakistani diplomat said he felt "depressed" that some of his colleagues had, instead of thinking how to be seen standing up to the problem of corruption, been considering how to vilify the News of the World journalist Mazher Mahmood. At an impromptu press conference held by Mr Hasan outside the Pakistani high commission, staff were handing out copies of an article about Mahmood by the media commentator Roy Greenslade.
> 
> "I heard one of my colleagues say that this chap Mahmood is actually secretly Jewish  can you believe it!" said the diplomat.
> 
> "I suppose it is quite funny for outsiders, but the rest of us find it embarrassing. Anyway, it'll backfire, I have my own contacts among journalists and I am told they [the News of the World] will produce more things on Sunday."
> 
> The diplomat added: "We had a great chance here to show that we were taking this matter extremely seriously and would root out any corruption. Instead we took a position we couldn't sustain, ended giving contradictory statements, lost out anyway and made a lot of our friends in the cricketing world angry."
> 
> The ICC has gone ahead with its suspension of the three players who were interviewed by the police, and senior figures in the England and Wales Cricket Board have been incensed by the remarks made by Mr Hasan and Ijaz Butt, the chairman of the Pakistan Cricket Board.
> 
> On the subject of the commissioner, the diplomat said: "We are trying to get him off the TV screens, but there's no stopping him."
> 
> The views of the diplomat and his colleagues in the foreign service may not be entirely unbiased. They have been suspicious of Mr Hasan since his arrival as a political appointee of Pakistan's President Asif Ali Zardari, who is the widower of Benazir Bhutto and is known as "Mr Ten Per Cent".
> 
> Allies of Mr Hasan say that his detractors are connected to the Pakistani secret service, the ISI, and the military and are "saying bad things about him" because he is a long-term opponent of the former ruler, General Pervez Musharraf. The diplomat rejects this. "What on earth has all this to do with cricket? The only military thing here is that we have a loose cannon in our hands."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

*Amir, Asif, Butt questioned by British police*

Saturday, 04 Sep, 2010







*LONDON: British police questioned Mohammd Amir, Mohammad Asif and Salman Butt on Friday in connection with spot-fixing claims.*

Bowlers Amir and Asif and Test captain Butt were all released without charge after voluntarily appearing at a police station near the home of cricket, Lords in north London, their lawyer said.

At no time were they placed under arrest, they were free to leave at any time and they have answered all of the questions that were put to them and have been released without charge or conditions, lawyer Elizabeth Robertson said.

Aamer  at 18 one of the games hottest talents  Asif, 27, and Butt, 25, did not speak to the media when they appeared at Kilburn police station separately throughout the day.

Meanwhile, Pakistani High Commissioner Wajid Shamsul Hasan said Friday the International Cricket Council was wrong to suspend the players while the police investigation was ongoing. He has previously suggested the trio might have been set up.

I met the cricketers for two hours, cross-questioned them, got to the bottom of it and concluded that they were innocent, Hasan told BBC radio.

The ICC had no business to take this action. The ICC is just playing to the public gallery.

Hasan suggested that Indian bookmakers had a part to play in the affair.

The News of the World newspaper alleged that it paid Mazhar Majeed, an agent for several Pakistan players, 150,000 pounds (185,000 euros, 230,000 dollars) in return for advance knowledge of pre-arranged no-balls  normally accidental  which could then be bet upon.

The 35-year-old has since been arrested and bailed by British police.

DAWN.COM | Cricket | Amir, Asif, Butt questioned by British police


----------



## duhastmish

*IF RANDIV OF LANKA .

CAN THROW A NOBALL INTENTIONALLY AND GET AWAY WITH IT. FOR A SMALL FINE.

why cant amir or asif ????
this is way too much for me. *

*poor soul threw a noball and had to pay for it . only if he knew in bookie land they will pay him instead of fine.

is'nt it intentional they made him throw a noball many people lost their bet by sehwag not getting a century. i think there must be bigger money at the table.*


----------



## saurabh

duhastmish said:


> *IF RANDIV OF LANKA .
> 
> CAN THROW A NOBALL INTENTIONALLY AND GET AWAY WITH IT. FOR A SMALL FINE.
> 
> why cant amir or asif ????
> this is way too much for me. *
> 
> *poor soul threw a noball and had to pay for it . only if he knew in bookie land they will pay him instead of fine.
> 
> is'nt it intentional they made him throw a noball many people lost their bet by sehwag not getting a century. i think there must be bigger money at the table.*



His intention was not to loose the match. That is all that counts!


----------



## duhastmish

saurabh said:


> His intention was not to loose the match. That is all that counts!



*a couple of noball in a test match dont really matter as much people made it sound like.

its about corruption - i.e intentionally making a change in course of game to suit it your need or profit somebody. *


----------



## Undivided Kashmir

Moin91 said:


> *Amir, Asif, Butt questioned by British police*
> 
> Saturday, 04 Sep, 2010
> 
> 
> *I met the cricketers for two hours, cross-questioned them, got to the bottom of it and concluded that they were innocent, Hasan told BBC radio.*
> 
> DAWN.COM | Cricket | Amir, Asif, Butt questioned by British police



This is the best part of the report - He spoke to them and cross examined them and on his own determined that they are innocent and strat blaming others for conspiracy. 

This joker is doing more harm to Pak cricket and Pak Image then anyone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Just saw the breaking news now....PCB now says players took money from Majeed..but for sponsorship deals.


I think PCB is making a laughing stock of itself now...i think you should support till the time it becomes evident that you are supporting the wrong side.


----------



## notsuperstitious

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


> Just saw the breaking news now....PCB now says players took money from Majeed..but for sponsorship deals.
> 
> 
> I think PCB is making a laughing stock of itself now...i think you should support till the time it becomes evident that you are supporting the wrong side.





> DAWN.COM | Cricket | ?Players were unaware of Majeed?s illegal activities?
> Reports in British newspapers last week suggested that 50,000 pounds was recovered from Butt by police.
> 
> &#8220;Majeed is their marketing agent and the money recovered from players could be paid on sponsorship deals and it doesn&#8217;t prove a crime,&#8221; Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) legal adviser Taffazul Rizvi told AFP from London.



So Butt recd 50K GBP in cash (and marked currency, according to one report) for sponsorship deals!

This is going the mumbai attacks way, we'll take a fuuulllll llloooonnnggg circle before we come around! Some of us will and the rest will find solace in conspiracy theories. Life will go on, nothing will change fundamentally  That weird cocktail of pride over honor!


----------



## WAQAS119

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


> Just saw the breaking news now....PCB now says players took money from Majeed..but for sponsorship deals.
> 
> I think PCB is making a laughing stock of itself now...i think you should support till the time it becomes evident that you are supporting the wrong side.



I guess, they had already made public that Majeed was their agent! If now they say players took money from Majeed for sponsorship deals than whats new and strange in that


----------



## Marxist

London: British tabloid News of the World, which busted the 'spot-fixing' scam, said on Saturday that i*t would come up with more revelations on Sunday.
*
The tabloid last Sunday created a storm in cricket world when it claimed that Pakistan pacers - Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Amir - were paid to deliberately bowl no-balls on the opening day of the fourth Test against England at Lord's last week. It also revealed that team's Test captain Salman Butt was also involved in the episode.

Asif, Amir and Butt had their mobile phones confiscated by police, who also searched their hotel rooms and questioned players on several occasions later. Marked currency that allegedly exchaged hands during the sting operation was also recovered from Salman Butt and sent for forensic investigation.

After a lackadaisical approach from the Pakistan Cricket board (PCB), the game's governing body - International Cricket Council (ICC) - took a stern decision to suspend the players from playing any international cricket until investigations were complete.

The bookie involved in the fixing scam - Mazhar Majeed, who was caught in the sting operation saying when the no-balls would be bowled - was twice arrested by Scotland Yard but released on bail on both occasions. 

Match-fixing: Tabloid to reveal more - News - Cricket Next


----------



## lalluyadav

Marxist said:


> London: British tabloid News of the World, which busted the 'spot-fixing' scam, said on Saturday that i*t would come up with more revelations on Sunday.
> *
> The tabloid last Sunday created a storm in cricket world when it claimed that Pakistan pacers - Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Amir - were paid to deliberately bowl no-balls on the opening day of the fourth Test against England at Lord's last week. It also revealed that team's Test captain Salman Butt was also involved in the episode.
> 
> Asif, Amir and Butt had their mobile phones confiscated by police, who also searched their hotel rooms and questioned players on several occasions later. Marked currency that allegedly exchaged hands during the sting operation was also recovered from Salman Butt and sent for forensic investigation.
> 
> After a lackadaisical approach from the Pakistan Cricket board (PCB), the game's governing body - International Cricket Council (ICC) - took a stern decision to suspend the players from playing any international cricket until investigations were complete.
> 
> The bookie involved in the fixing scam - Mazhar Majeed, who was caught in the sting operation saying when the no-balls would be bowled - was twice arrested by Scotland Yard but released on bail on both occasions.
> 
> Match-fixing: Tabloid to reveal more - News - Cricket Next



so wat next?


----------



## Marxist

LONDON (AP) -- The captain of Pakistan's limited overs teams has apologized to cricket fans for the controversy that erupted after three of his teammates were accused of match fixing.

Shahid Afridi is leading the team for its two Twenty20 and five one-day matches against England and says "on behalf of these boys ... I want to say sorry to all cricket lovers and all cricketing nations."

Cricket's ruling body has called the allegations the most serious to hit the sport for a decade and suspended Salman Butt, Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Amir while they are investigated under the sport's anti-corruption code.

The three were released without criminal charges after being questioned by police. They could be banned from cricket for life if found guilty.

Pakistan cricket captain apologizes for fixing allegations - More Sports - SI.com



> so wat next?



no idea...


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

The worst thing is that people have started apologising for them before they have even done so themselves. The approach seems endemic to the way the country operates. Just once could the cheats get what they deserve? It is a very depressing situation. Is Sharad Pawar the PCB chief or team manager or captain? You have no one to blame but yourselves. Not a good time for PCB to take 'Pangaa' with Pawar, He is very powerful leader in Indian politics + BCCI/ICC president.

*WAQAS* - Endorsements/sponsorship doesn't pay in &#163;50 cash notes. No one would pay you 50,000 pounds without any paperwork mentioning it, easiest lie to catch! The last I heard the Salman Butt's excuse was, 'It is for my sister's wedding!'

There was no need to politicize the issue, Pakistani High Commissioner's comments will backfire.

*Ambassador to the United Nations Abdullah Hussain Haroon slammed the players and Pakistan's High Commissioner to Britain Wajid Shamsul Hasan.*



> "*We can't have national icons jeopardising the standing of the nation because of rash and brash youngsters who want to make money quickly*,"
> 
> Diplomats at the Pakistani legation in Belgravia are less then amused by his stunning remarks with one of them saying that he felt "depressed" by Hasan's statements to the media.
> 
> *"We are trying to get him (HC Hasan) off the TV screens, but there's no stopping him."*
> 
> *"I suppose it is quite funny for outsiders, but the rest of us find it embarrassing. Anyway, it'll backfire, I have my own contacts among journalists and I am told they (the News of the World) will produce more things on Sunday,"*


----------



## Spring Onion

ISLAMABAD: Three Pakistani cricketers - captain Salman Butt and pacers Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Aamer - under the scanner for spot-fixing, have reportedly admitted before the Scotland Yard inquiry that the British currency recovered from their hotel rooms was given to them by bookie Mazhar Majeed.

*However, the players have maintained that the money was given to them on account of sponsorship contracts that they had signed with different commercial organisations, GEO TV reported.

The players also stated that Majeed was working as their agent to secure sponsorship deals and they did not know that he was a book-maker.*

The trio appeared before the Scotland Yard inquiry in London on Friday. The investigation has started following a report in the tabloid News of the World that the players bowled deliberate no-balls in the Lord's Test match after taking money from a book-maker.

The legal advisor of Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB), Tafazzul Rizvi confirmed that the players had given this statement.
*
"They denied that this money was given to them for spot-fixing like bowling no-balls etc. The players also showed their written contracts for these sponsorship deals to the police. That is why they were allowed to go without any charge," Rizvi pointed out.*

*Rizvi said he was not trying to defend the players but only giving the information he had from the investigation process.

"The players choose their agents on their own and the board has nothing to do with it," he stressed.*

Responding to reports that the players were asked to remain away from Majeed before the England tour, he said the board gave out a set of instructions to players before every tour and there was nothing specific about it this time round.

"The players have contested the allegation and also volunteered themselves for police investigations," Rizvi said.

He rubbished the reports that captain Salman Butt had taken the money from Majeed allegedly to arrange dowry of his sister.

"He does not have to do that," Rizvi emphatically said.

Asked whether the players would contest the allegations within a 14-day period, Rizvi said they had to decide and defend themselves.

"As per rules, the PCB can monitor the situation and a board representative can be present through this process, but the players will have to challenge it on their own," he said.

Read more: Tainted trio admit Majeed paid money, says Geo TV - Top Stories - Cricket - Sports - The Times of India Tainted trio admit Majeed paid money, says PCB - Top Stories - Cricket - Sports - The Times of India


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

Endorsements/sponsorship doesn't pay in &#163;50 cash notes. No one would pay you 50,000 pounds without any paperwork mentioning it, easiest lie to catch! The last I heard the Salman Butt's excuse was, 'It is for my sister's wedding!'


----------



## WAQAS119

Gentle Typhoon said:


> Endorsements/sponsorship doesn't pay in &#163;50 cash notes. No one would pay you 50,000 pounds without any paperwork mentioning it, easiest lie to catch!



You are absolutely correct my friend! This is a genuine question that requires answer.
But have you read this::



> *The players also showed their written contracts for these sponsorship deals to the police. That is why they were allowed to go without any charge," Rizvi pointed out.*





Gentle Typhoon said:


> The last I heard the Salman Butt's excuse was, 'It is for my sister's wedding!'



this is new to me.


----------



## PAKFA

*Tainted trio admit Majeed paid money, says PCB*
Omer Farooq Khan, TNN, Sep 4, 2010, 07.54pm IST

Article
Comments (21)



Tags:spot-fixing|scotland yard|salman butt|pakistan cricket board|mohammad asif|mohammad aamer|mazhar majeed


ISLAMABAD: The three Pakistani cricketers, accused of an alleged betting scam, have reportedly admitted before police that they received money from the bookie Mazhar Majeed but denied any knowledge of the wrongdoing, saying that the money recovered from them was given on account of sponsorship contracts that they had signed with the different commercial organizations, said legal advisor of the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB). 

The players Mohammad Aamer, Mohammad Asif and Test captain Salman Butt were interviewed separately on Friday by Scotland Yard investigators at a police station in London. 

"All the players have informed the police that the man Mazhar Majeed was their agent, but they had no knowledge about his illegal activities," the PCB legal advisor Tafazzul Rizvi told private TV channels in Pakistan. He said that the three players also showed a copy of their sponsorship contracts to London police, which they signed with Majeed. The players were later released without any criminal charges. 

The Scotland Yard police seized money and mobile phones from the players on last Sunday, investigating any possible link between the bank notes found in their possession and the money handed to Mazhar Majeed as part of the ploy by British tabloid News of the World, which made the allegations. News of the World accused agent Mazhar Majeed of accepting money in exchange for getting fast bowlers Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Aamer to bowl no-balls during the Lord's Test between England and Pakistan. Majeed, was arrested last weekend by police over the News of the World allegations over money-laundering allegations. 

Rizvi said that players all around the world have their agents and it's not something new. "The players choose their agents on their own and the board has nothing to do with it," he said, adding that Mazhar had been associated with different Pakistan players as an agent for the last six to seven years. 

Test captain Salman Butt, Asif and Aamer were suspended by the International Cricket Council on Thursday. They have two weeks time to decide whether they want to appeal against the suspension. 

Rizvi turned down the reports that captain Salman Butt had taken the money from Majeed allegedly to arrange dowry of his sister. 

The legal advisor said that the players had gone to the police station voluntarily and that they were not under arrest. He said that the players would extend full cooperation to the police and the ICC, which has charged them under its anti-corruption code and temporarily banned them from playing in any form of cricket. 

He said that all the three players were issued separate notices by the ICC and now the players have to fight their appeals on their own. 

"The PCB will just monitor what happens at the appeals, but they have to contest it on their own," Rizvi said.


Read more: Tainted trio admit Majeed paid money, says PCB - Top Stories - Cricket - Sports - The Times of India Tainted trio admit Majeed paid money, says PCB - Top Stories - Cricket - Sports - The Times of IndiaTainted trio admit Majeed paid money, says PCB - Top Stories - Cricket - Sports - The Times of India


----------



## Sonic_boom

ha ha ha where are now conspiracy theorists claiming India's hand in all this $hit?


----------



## bc040400065

*Spot-fixing not confined to Pakistan cricket: Imran*
PTI, Sep 4, 2010, 08.18pm IST

KARACHI: Pakistan's former captain, Imran Khan fears that the menace of spot-fixing in cricket could be a much more malignant problem then it is being perceived to be after the allegations and suspension of three Pakistani players in England. 

Imran said in a television interview that he believed that spot-fixing/betting might be going on uninterrupted in many countries and was not just a problem confined to Pakistan cricket. 

Test captain, Salman Butt and new ball bowlers, Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Aamer are under suspension by the International Cricket Council after a British tabloid, the " News of the World" last week claimed that the players' agent Mazhar Majeed had paid bribes to the trio to do spot-fixing in the Lord's Test against England. 

Imran said that the ICC and other cricket authorities needed to carry out a thorough investigation into the matter in the world of cricket. 

*"I still fear that there is no way to stop this problem of betting and spot fixing. How can anyone tell that something is wrong if a batsman plays a maiden over or if a bowler bowls a no-ball,"* the cricketer-turned-politician said. 

He pointed out that even in the present case, it was not the ICC anti-corruption and security unit that had unearthed the case, but it came to the fore because of the media. 

"We really don't know the scale of this problem at the moment. There are only allegations against our players but one thing I know is that if Scotland Yard is involved then they will reach a fair conclusion," he said. 

*Imran said that in 1994 when the match fixing accusations first broke out in Pakistan, he had gone to the PCB office in Gaddafi stadium and told the officials to take exemplary action against the players alleged to have indulged in match-fixing. *

"I told them this is the time to root out this disease. I think that perhaps if at that time the board had taken decisive action we would never have seen this problem emerge again in our cricket," he said. 

Imran, however, also made the point that bookmakers and betting in cricket was nothing new and had been going on for years now. 

*"And the trail always leads to India because the real betting mafia operates out of Mumbai. I remember when we used to tour India we used to hear a lot of about how players had been approached by bookmakers to fix matches," he said. *

*He also recalled how in 1988 during a tournament in Sharjah, a bookie had called him up late night and informed him that four of his players had been brought by bookies and would underperform in next day's final. *

*"I just went out next day and warned the team I was keeping a close watch on them and if I even suspected someone had not given his best he would not only never play for Pakistan again but be put behind bars," he said. *


Spot-fixing not confined to Pakistan cricket: Imran - Top Stories - Cricket - Sports - The Times of India


----------



## lalluyadav

bc040400065 said:


> *Spot-fixing not confined to Pakistan cricket: Imran*
> PTI, Sep 4, 2010, 08.18pm IST
> 
> KARACHI: Pakistan's former captain, Imran Khan fears that the menace of spot-fixing in cricket could be a much more malignant problem then it is being perceived to be after the allegations and suspension of three Pakistani players in England.
> 
> Imran said in a television interview that he believed that spot-fixing/betting might be going on uninterrupted in many countries and was not just a problem confined to Pakistan cricket.
> 
> Test captain, Salman Butt and new ball bowlers, Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Aamer are under suspension by the International Cricket Council after a British tabloid, the " News of the World" last week claimed that the players' agent Mazhar Majeed had paid bribes to the trio to do spot-fixing in the Lord's Test against England.
> 
> Imran said that the ICC and other cricket authorities needed to carry out a thorough investigation into the matter in the world of cricket.
> 
> *"I still fear that there is no way to stop this problem of betting and spot fixing. How can anyone tell that something is wrong if a batsman plays a maiden over or if a bowler bowls a no-ball,"* the cricketer-turned-politician said.
> 
> He pointed out that even in the present case, it was not the ICC anti-corruption and security unit that had unearthed the case, but it came to the fore because of the media.
> 
> "We really don't know the scale of this problem at the moment. There are only allegations against our players but one thing I know is that if Scotland Yard is involved then they will reach a fair conclusion," he said.
> 
> *Imran said that in 1994 when the match fixing accusations first broke out in Pakistan, he had gone to the PCB office in Gaddafi stadium and told the officials to take exemplary action against the players alleged to have indulged in match-fixing. *
> 
> "I told them this is the time to root out this disease. I think that perhaps if at that time the board had taken decisive action we would never have seen this problem emerge again in our cricket," he said.
> 
> Imran, however, also made the point that bookmakers and betting in cricket was nothing new and had been going on for years now.
> 
> *"And the trail always leads to India because the real betting mafia operates out of Mumbai. I remember when we used to tour India we used to hear a lot of about how players had been approached by bookmakers to fix matches," he said. *
> 
> *He also recalled how in 1988 during a tournament in Sharjah, a bookie had called him up late night and informed him that four of his players had been brought by bookies and would underperform in next day's final. *
> 
> *"I just went out next day and warned the team I was keeping a close watch on them and if I even suspected someone had not given his best he would not only never play for Pakistan again but be put behind bars," he said. *
> 
> 
> Spot-fixing not confined to Pakistan cricket: Imran - Top Stories - Cricket - Sports - The Times of India



it all depends on player to be influenced.nothing happened to tendulkar,dravid etccc.


----------



## Hulk

Well I want to know that if they denied any money being paid earlier. If yes then why did they said that?

Also irrespective of people saying money was paid for contracts, it does not sound right. No one pays such huge sum of money in cash. The common practice is check or wire transfer.

Also what about changing the coat full of money, interesting way of paying money for contracts. 

It seems that having being caught they worked with the bookie to create a fake agreement purely to get both sides out of police troubles.


----------



## Marxist

*Arif Abbasi fears involvement of PCB in spot-fixing*

KARACHI: Former chief executive of the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB), Arif Abbasi, said that there is a possibility of PCBs involvement in the spot-fixing scandal.

He told SAMAA on Saturday that the situation would be pathetic, if News of the World releases more evidence. SAMAA

Arif Abbasi fears involvement of PCB in spot-fixing


----------



## JanjaWeed

Gentle Typhoon said:


> Endorsements/sponsorship doesn't pay in £50 cash notes. No one would pay you 50,000 pounds without any paperwork mentioning it, easiest lie to catch! The last I heard the Salman Butt's excuse was, 'It is for my sister's wedding!'



to add to that.. who payes sponsership money in cash? specially in this country.. c'mon they need to stop behaving like three wise monkeys.


----------



## Marxist

*Cash found in players' hotel rooms 'not much': Pak envoy
*

Pakistan High Commissioner in the United Kingdom Wajid Shamsul Hasan on Saturday admitted that cash was recovered by the police from hotel rooms of the Pakistan cricketers, whose performance are being probed into in the wake of a spot-fixing scandal.

"The cash was not much, around 30,000 pounds and that is not a big amount when you are in a long tour. Salman Butt's sister is getting married he could be using the money for shopping. But his mother fell ill so she could not come," Hasan said.

The envoy felt accepted that the money was given to the players - Butt and pacer duo of Mohammad Aamir and Mohammad Asif - by the alleged bookie Mazhar Majeed.

"Definitely there was money given to them (players) by Majeed. Majeed was agent of these players and thats the connection between him and the players. I did not know whether he had any links with Indian bookies or Bombay bookies," Hasan said.

"But the only question is whether they (players) declared it or not, that should be investigated," he added.

Asked about the police investigation, Hasan said that he did not have much knowledge about the progress of the probe.

"I have not talked to the police. I don't know what evidence they have got, they have not informed us so far. But I hope the investigators take a lenient view of the fact that they (players) are from a poor background and not very educated," he said.

Pakistan cricket found itself in a crisis after British tabloid 'The News of the World' broke the story about an alleged nexus between three players - captain Salman Butt and pacer duo of Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Aamir - and Majeed.

"Majeed, I believe, was involved with some of the bookies. He was constantly in touch with some of them and had telephonic exchanges which was discovered," Hasan said.


Cash found in players' hotel rooms 'not much': Pak envoy - CRICKETNDTV.com


----------



## WAQAS119

StreetHawk said:


> to add to that.. who payes sponsership money in cash? specially in this country.. *c'mon they need to stop behaving like three wise monkeys.*



Man! to evade tax mostly this tactic is used!


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

Marxist said:


> *Arif Abbasi fears involvement of PCB in spot-fixing*



I too have a feeling that if these match fixing allegations are proven then Ijaz Butt is involved as well.

*Pakistan's Ambassador to the United Nations Abdullah Hussain Haroon slammed the players and Pakistan's High Commissioner to Britain Wajid Shamsul Hasan.*



> "*We can't have national icons jeopardising the standing of the nation because of rash and brash youngsters who want to make money quickly*,"
> 
> Diplomats at the Pakistani legation in Belgravia are less then amused by his stunning remarks with one of them saying that he felt "depressed" by Hasan's statements to the media.
> 
> *"We are trying to get him (HC Hasan) off the TV screens, but there's no stopping him."*
> 
> *"I suppose it is quite funny for outsiders, but the rest of us find it embarrassing. Anyway, it'll backfire, I have my own contacts among journalists and I am told they (the News of the World) will produce more things on Sunday,"*


----------



## Speaker

This case is being handled pretty poorly. There are just a few pieces of evidence to be examined and those are pretty damning if verified positively. What is taking Scotland Yard so long to analyze the footage and the currency notes? If they manage a confession from the players with this evidence, this should be an open and shut case.

Trying to investigate multiple layers can be detrimental to the primary case. You should get the main accused in the dock and then offer them clemency if they are ready to testify against others. This is the legal angle and the ICC/PCB can decide on a fitting punishment later.

All said, they need to either establish guilt, or declare that these players are innocent. There can be no middle ground.


----------



## Bang Galore

WAQAS119 said:


> Man! to evade tax mostly this tactic is used! And BTW mind your language and stop being art a naked good for nothing mule who is the child of the the moronic imbecile and the stinking salad for brains.



You can't have it both ways. Wave a contract when that is need to explain their contact with Majeed & then claim that the money was taken in cash to avoid being taxed. They are doing their best to wiggle out of this. Whether or not they are charged criminally, few people will doubt that they were paid off. Don't allow them to drag you into the gutter with them. They have already done enough damage to your country's reputation.

Time you open your eyes. Don't stake your reputation on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soul hacker

*Afridi apologises for spot-fixing controversy*


Pakistan's one-day captain, Shahid Afridi, has issued a public apology on behalf of the three players suspended by the ICC after allegations of spot-fixing during the fourth Test at Lord's. Speaking to the press after the visiting team's training session ahead of the first Twenty20 against England in Cardiff, Afridi also distanced himself from the events of the last week and insisted that his team were focused on the remaining games of their tour.

"I think it is very bad news," said Afridi. "On behalf of these players - I know they are not in this series - but on behalf of these boys I want to say sorry to all cricket lovers and all the cricketing nations."

Afridi also revealed that Mazhar Majeed - the man alleged to be at the centre of the spot-fixing scandal - had accompanied the team on various tours in the past. "This guy has been travelling with the guys in the West Indies and in Australia," he said. "I saw him on the tours. I didn't know anything about this.

Afridi, who took no part in Pakistan's Test series against England after stepping down as Test captain after a 150-run loss to Australia at Lord's earlier this summer also guaranteed that the limited-overs leg of Pakistan's tour would continue despite any further revelations in the ongoing investigation into allegations of corruption in cricket.

"I told the boys don't read the newspapers tomorrow, just focus on cricket. I know the Pakistan people are very upset. We all love cricket. As a team all we can do is to play good, aggressive cricket and maybe when we go back home the things will settle down. It is a big challenge for me as a captain but I think we are all ready and focused.

"Myself and the coach have already told the boys: 'Don't talk about this issue, we are here to play cricket.' It is none of our business and we are here to play cricket. The boys know that. They want to win and motivate themselves - and as a captain, that is what I want."


i think its great move by *Afridi*


----------



## WAQAS119

Bang Galore said:


> You can't have it both ways. Wave a contract when that is need to explain their contact with Majeed & then claim that the money was taken in cash to avoid being taxed. They are doing their best to wiggle out of this. Whether or not they are charged criminally, few people will doubt that they were paid off. Don't allow them to drag you into the gutter with them. They have already done enough damage to your country's reputation.
> 
> Time you open your eyes. Don't stake your reputation on them.



I am an auditor/Chartered Accountant and I know what I am talking about! Having a contract is different thing and payment for any transactions is a different thing. People use cash payments instead of transactions through bank to evade tax or material part of transaction through cash and rest through bank.


----------



## Awesome

Yasir Hameed ka sahi ka naya drama hai. I mean, he's never played good himself but hes excluding himself from the match fixing and putting it on his peers.

He should not speak these words without evidence, because otherwise I don't see him ever returning to Pakistani team afterwards.


----------



## Speaker

soul hacker said:


> *Afridi apologises for spot-fixing controversy*
> 
> i think its great move by *Afridi*



I think it was unnecessary. What is he apologizing for? If they are guilty, this apology is grossly inadequate. If they are innocent, it is not their fault that this controversy erupted.


----------



## Awesome

Speaker said:


> I think it was unnecessary. What is he apologizing for? If they are guilty, this apology is grossly inadequate. If they are innocent, it is not their fault that this controversy erupted.


Actually if they are guilty, Afridi is a victim of their match fixing.

Afridi is very angry himself since he was the target according to Mazhar Majeed.

He's just speaking emotionally.


----------



## JanjaWeed

WAQAS119 said:


> I am an auditor/Chartered Accountant and I know what I am talking about! Having a contract is different thing and payment for any transactions is a different thing. People use cash payments instead of transactions through bank to evade tax or material part of transaction through cash and rest through bank.



waqas.. why you guys are defending the undefendable. first the money recovered was players daily allowance, then once the amount was leaked it was for salman butt's sisters wedding, then when it's found that the cash was the same as the one given by NOTW guy, it's the sponsership money.. c'mon you guys need to stop at some point. it's not that people want to pick on this players or on pakistan as whole. but the contraditcting & desperate statments by PCB officials will only end up putting them in that pit as well. now people will start asking questions as to why PCB & the govt reps are so desperate to save this players with their contradicting statements every other day? let them call spade a spade instead of making themselves look silly in front of whole world. let them swollow that bitter pill for once & believe me world will respect them for that.


----------



## WAQAS119

StreetHawk said:


> waqas.. why you guys are defending the undefendable. first the money recovered was players daily allowance, then once the amount was leaked it was for salman butt's sisters wedding, then when it's found that the cash was the same as the one given by NOTW guy, it's the sponsership money..



 When did all this happen??? I am not aware? Seriously! Can you educate me further and please don't give me Indian orange media links?


----------



## Spring Onion

StreetHawk said:


> waqas.. why you guys are defending the undefendable. first the money recovered was players daily allowance, then once the amount was leaked it was for salman butt's sisters wedding, then when it's found that the cash was the same as the one given by NOTW guy, it's the sponsership money.. c'mon you guys need to stop at some point. it's not that people want to pick on this players or on pakistan as whole. but the contraditcting & desperate statments by PCB officials will only end up putting them in that pit as well. now people will start asking questions as to why PCB & the govt reps are so desperate to save this players with their contradicting statements every other day? let them call spade a spade instead of making themselves look silly in front of whole world. let them swollow that bitter pill for once & believe me world will respect them for that.




Wait for investigations to complete.

The allowance money was there and they said they found extra than the allowance. His sister's wedding info was added by spicy media nothing else.


----------



## Speaker

Sensational NOTW, or is there any truth to all this? Does the NOTW have a physical presence? They seem confident in all their claims...wouldn't expect any brick-and-mortar news agency to be this confident without undeniable proof.

Get more cricket match fixing revelations in the News of the World | News Of The World

Following last weekend's match-fixing world exclusive, the News of the World is to reveal sensational new revelations over 18 pages of tomorrow's newspaper.

This includes:

The News of the World publishing full details of the ENTIRE investigation starting in January this year including printing the transcripts of every meeting, conversation, email and text exchange.

An explosive claim by a member of the Pakistan touring team that some of his team-mates ARE cheats. Opening batsman Yasir Hameed tells us bent teammates were fixing "almost every match". He said: "They've been caught. Only the ones that get caught are branded crooks.
"They were doing it (fixing) in almost every match. God knows what they were up to. Scotland Yard was after them for ages. 
"It makes me angry because I'm playing my best and they are trying to lose."

How the ICC are now probing a FOURTH Pakistan touring player over match-rigging claims. The News of the World is not naming this player for legal reasons.

The three suspended Pakistan players face a staggering TWENTY THREE ICC charges between them - each charge runs to six pages.

Exposing the rantings of the Pakistan High Commissioner who outrageously claimed that the News of the World had "set up" Salman Butt, Mohammad Amir and Mohammad Asif. CCTV evidence proves the meeting with fixer Mazhar Majeed took place before any "no balls" had been bowled. Dated receipts and emails also prove the money handover happened BEFORE the "no balls".

Pakistan Captain Salman Butt was warned FIVE TIMES about his responsibilities to report any irregular contact with outside agencies. And investigators have recovered between &#163;10,000 and &#163;15,000 of marked News of the World bills from the Pakistan captain's hotel room.


----------



## Pukhtoon

Yaar what about Muhammad AAmir 

Give him a Chance


----------



## WAQAS119

Speaker said:


> Sensational NOTW, or is there any truth to all this? Does the NOTW have a physical presence? They seem confident in all their claims...wouldn't expect any brick-and-mortar news agency to be this confident without undeniable proof.



*Confindence!!!!!*
Don't you see confidence is Wajid Shams-ul-Hassan's stance? Now please talk sense.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Speaker said:


> Sensational NOTW, or is there any truth to all this? Does the NOTW have a physical presence? They seem confident in all their claims...wouldn't expect any brick-and-mortar news agency to be this confident without undeniable proof.
> 
> Get more cricket match fixing revelations in the News of the World | News Of The World
> 
> Following last weekend's match-fixing world exclusive, the News of the World is to reveal sensational new revelations over 18 pages of tomorrow's newspaper.
> 
> This includes:
> 
> The News of the World publishing full details of the ENTIRE investigation starting in January this year including printing the transcripts of every meeting, conversation, email and text exchange.
> 
> An explosive claim by a member of the Pakistan touring team that some of his team-mates ARE cheats. Opening batsman Yasir Hameed tells us bent teammates were fixing "almost every match". He said: "They've been caught. Only the ones that get caught are branded crooks.
> "They were doing it (fixing) in almost every match. God knows what they were up to. Scotland Yard was after them for ages.
> "It makes me angry because I'm playing my best and they are trying to lose."
> 
> How the ICC are now probing a FOURTH Pakistan touring player over match-rigging claims. The News of the World is not naming this player for legal reasons.
> 
> The three suspended Pakistan players face a staggering TWENTY THREE ICC charges between them - each charge runs to six pages.
> 
> Exposing the rantings of the Pakistan High Commissioner who outrageously claimed that the News of the World had "set up" Salman Butt, Mohammad Amir and Mohammad Asif. CCTV evidence proves the meeting with fixer Mazhar Majeed took place before any "no balls" had been bowled. Dated receipts and emails also prove the money handover happened BEFORE the "no balls".
> 
> Pakistan Captain Salman Butt was warned FIVE TIMES about his responsibilities to report any irregular contact with outside agencies. And investigators have recovered between £10,000 and £15,000 of marked News of the World bills from the Pakistan captain's hotel room.



NOTW just broke another set of news claiming yaseer hameed have told them that with pakistan alomost every match is fixed. just wait for the details to come out..


----------



## Awesome

Haroon Lorgat should be fired from his position if the court of law acquits these Pakistanis. 

So far no evidence has been seen. Even the police hasn't had the guts to charge a single Pakistani player. Haroon Lorgat, after all a South African with Indian roots has chosen to jump the gun on Pakistani players. If these were any other country's players the Indian origin guy would've allowed the law to take care of some very criminal allegations.


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

Can;t sleep now, It's just shambolic isn't it?


----------



## SpArK

*Yasir Hameed claims Pakistan team-mates have been fixing 'almost every match'*









Further match-fixing allegations have been levelled against Pakistan tonight with Test opener Yasir Hameed reportedly admitting some of his team-mates were involved in throwing games.

Following last week's revelations about Test captain Salman Butt and bowlers Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Aamer, the latest revelations are set to shock cricket once more. 

The trio are now the subject of police and ICC investigations but now the News of the World have claimed others are also involved.

The newspaper have now followed up their initial allegations with an interview with Hameed, who played in the fourth Test at The Oval.

He is quoted as saying: 'They've been caught. Only the ones that get caught are branded crooks. They were doing it (fixing) in almost every match. God knows what they were up to. Scotland Yard was after them for ages.

'It makes me angry because I'm playing my best and they are trying to lose.'

The full details of the latest claims will be released over the course of the night, but the paper also claim that the ICC are currently investigating a fourth - as yet unnamed - Pakistan player.

Sunday's edition will also carry allegations that investigators recovered at least &#163;10,000 of marked bank notes in Butt's hotel room.

Yasir Hameed claims Pakistan team-mates have been fixing 'almost every match' | Mail Online


----------



## Awesome

Gentle Typhoon said:


> "It makes me angry because I'm playing my best and they are trying to lose."



Butt had a pretty decent average compared to what Yasir Hameed had with his 0s and 10s.

If anything it seemed Yasir Hameed was throwing the games.

Without providing evidence this is meaningless


----------



## JanjaWeed

WAQAS119 said:


> When did all this happen??? I am not aware? Seriously! Can you educate me further and please don't give me Indian orange media links?



my friend about players allowance, i heard this from pakistan journalist P J Mir when he spoke to ARY news. pls don't ask me to the grab the source. i got no patience to search on youtube. rest of the news, it's all out in the open, even in pakistani media. now.. don't ask me to provide you with source. you have heard it as well.


----------



## SpArK

*Yasir Hameed Match Fixing Interview: Pakistani Players Fixing Every Match*







*An explosive claim by a member of the Pakistan touring team that some of his team-mates ARE cheats. Opening batsman Yasir Hameed tells us bent teammates were fixing almost every match. He said: Theyve been caught. Only the ones that get caught are branded crooks.*


*They were doing it (fixing) in almost every match. God knows what they were up to. **Scotland Yard was after them for ages.*

*It makes me angry because Im playing my best and they are trying to lose.
*


How the ICC are now probing a FOURTH Pakistan touring player over match-rigging claims. The Current Affairs.com is not naming this player for legal reasons.
The three suspended Pakistan players face a staggering TWENTY THREE ICC charges between them  each charge runs to six pages.
Exposing the rantings of the Pakistan High Commissioner who outrageously claimed that The Current Affairs.com had set up Salman Butt, Mohammad Amir and Mohammad Asif. CCTV evidence proves the meeting with fixer Mazhar Majeed took place before any no balls had been bowled. Dated receipts and emails also prove the money handover happened BEFORE the no balls.
Pakistan Captain Salman Butt was warned FIVE TIMES about his responsibilities to report any irregular contact with outside agencies. And investigators have recovered between £10,000 and £15,000 of marked News of the World bills from the Pakistan captains hotel room.

ICC are investigating an unnamed fourth Pakistan player, while Yasir Hameed has told the newspaper that he was asked by a bookmaker to help fix a Test for £100,000 but turned down the money.

Hameed, who played in two of the recent Tests against England, allegedly told the newspaper almost every match has been fixed and has slammed his team-mates actions. Theyve been caught. Only the ones that get caught are branded crooks, he told the newspaper. They were doing it [fixing] in almost every match.

God knows what they were up to. Scotland Yard was after them for ages. It makes me angry because Im playing my best and they are trying to lose.

They are not aware of anything like this happening, Yawar Saeed, Pakistans manager, told Cricinfo. He also added that since the end of the Test series, Hameed had left the Pakistan squad, and he did not know of his whereabouts.

Also revealed in an eight-page special produced by the newspaper, they outline the charge sheets against Salman Butt, Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Amir who have been questioned by police twice this week since the initial story broke last weekend with the trio facing 23 charges between them.

And in relation to the Pakistan High Commissioners belief that the players were set up the News of the World will publish emails, receipts and CCTV evidence that prove the meetings between the undercover reporter and Mazhar Majeed were filmed before the Lords Test.

A Scotland Yard spokesman confirmed to Cricinfo that no new arrests have been made in relation to the ongoing case.

Tags: Yasir Hameed,Pakistani Players Fixing Every Match,Yasir Hameed tells us bent teammates were fixing,Salman Butt, Mohammad Amir and Mohammad Asif,fixer Mazhar Majeed,Salman Butt, Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Amir Accepts Money From Bookie Majeed,Match-fixing, Pakistan tour of England, Pakistan cricket.


Yasir Hameed Match Fixing Interview: Pakistani Players Fixing Every Match


----------



## Speaker

WAQAS119 said:


> *Confindence!!!!!*
> Don't you see confidence is Wajid Shams-ul-Hassan's stance? Now please talk sense.



Try to understand my post first. What the ambassador did was to show confidence in their innocence. That is not a legal statement. If he testifies in court stating he *knows* they are innocent, he will be putting his job and reputation at risk. Then I will agree his confidence is of some importance. Right now he is doing his job, and that is to shield his country's citizens from the media.

On the other hand, NOTW can be sued in court if these charges are proven baseless. Unless they are online news agency which can go underground at will.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

*Fresh revelations by News Of The World, fourth Pak player may be suspended*


London: The British tabloid, News of the World has now revealed that the ICC is investigating *a fourth Pakistani player in the spot-fixing* controversy. They have said they will not name the fourth player because of legal implications. 

Opening batsman Yasir Hameed, it is reported, has said that some of his team-mates have been fixing 'almost every match' and that a *player can be payed as much as 20,000-25,000 pounds per no ball bowled.* "It makes me angry that I'm trying my best and they are trying to lose," Hamir told the British tabloid whose earlier revelations have shocked the cricket world. 

When contacted by NDTV, the ICC refused to comment on this latest expose by News of the World, and the ongoing investigations.


Read more at: Fresh revelations by News Of The World, fourth Pak player may be suspended


----------



## WAQAS119

Speaker said:


> On the other hand, NOTW can be sued in court if these charges are proven baseless. Unless they are online news agency which can go underground at will.



Sued for what? For ten million dollars? 15 million dollars? They must have made many many more from this sensational news than they can be made to pay.


----------



## LaBong

WAQAS119 said:


> When did all this happen??? I am not aware? Seriously! Can you educate me further and please don't give me Indian *orange media* links?



Does the term orange media really exist or members of this forum 'refudiate'ing like Ms. Palin? :s Anyway the chronology of fixing saga is all over the internet, which colour would you prefer?


----------



## SpArK

*The three balls that will shake world of cricket*


----------



## Speaker

Asim Aquil said:


> Haroon Lorgat should be fired from his position if the court of law acquits these Pakistanis.
> 
> So far no evidence has been seen. Even the police hasn't had the guts to charge a single Pakistani player. Haroon Lorgat, after all a South African with Indian roots has chosen to jump the gun on Pakistani players. If these were any other country's players the Indian origin guy would've allowed the law to take care of some very criminal allegations.



While I agree with your emotions, your logic is ridiculous. What does Lorgat's Indian origin have anything to do with this? In the cricketing world, India, Pakistan, SL, Bangladesh, *South Africa* and WI need to be on the same side. It will only be their loss if Pakistan is banned from international cricket.

It doesn't matter even if Imran Khan was the ICC Chief. No one can unfairly target India's cricketers due to the BCCI's clout. In that sense, I agree he has jumped the gun, but it does not have anything to do with his origin. The sad state of affairs with the PCB has allowed people to say anything against your players and get away.


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

StreetHawk said:


> to add to that.. who payes sponsership money in cash? specially in this country.. c'mon they need to stop behaving like three wise monkeys.



Here the three monkeys are the monkeys of Gandhi -> See/Talk/Hear nothing evil. In other words living in denial. 

There is nothing wrong with his language.



WAQAS119 said:


> Man! to evade tax mostly this tactic is used! And BTW mind your language and stop being art a naked good for nothing mule who is the child of the the moronic imbecile and the stinking salad for brains.



Child of Moronic Imbecile is DEFINITELY abusive. I think that you should be the one minding your language.


----------



## LaBong

Asim Aquil said:


> Haroon Lorgat should be fired from his position if the court of law acquits these Pakistanis.
> 
> So far no evidence has been seen. Even the police hasn't had the guts to charge a single Pakistani player. Haroon Lorgat, after all a South African with Indian roots has chosen to jump the gun on Pakistani players. If these were any other country's players the Indian origin guy would've allowed the law to take care of some very criminal allegations.



Lol Haroon Lorgat is as much Indian as say Lady Gaga is! You're not being reasonable here.


----------



## Speaker

WAQAS119 said:


> Sued for what? For ten million dollars? 15 million dollars? They must have made many many more from this sensational news than they can be made to pay.



I am not a lawyer so I have no clue. But I suspect it will be much higher than that. What about their lost reputation and mental trauma? No amount of money can compensate for that.

Can someone tell me how lawsuit amounts are calculated?


----------



## JanjaWeed

Jana said:


> Wait for investigations to complete.
> 
> The allowance money was there and they said they found extra than the allowance. His sister's wedding info was added by spicy media nothing else.



jana.. we as ardent cricket fans want to wait for the investigation to complete. but it's really sad when people who are holding responsible offices either in pakistan cricket establishment or in political establishment coming out with conspiracy theories to counter media speculations. when you take on the media head on, you know there is only one winner. we all know who it is!!


----------



## SpArK

*Following last weekend's match-fixing world exclusive, the News of the World is to reveal sensational new revelations over 18 pages of tomorrow's newspaper.​*






*This includes:*

The News of the World publishing full details of the ENTIRE investigation starting in January this year including printing the transcripts of every meeting, conversation, email and text exchange.

An explosive claim by a member of the Pakistan touring team that some of his team-mates ARE cheats. Opening batsman Yasir Hameed tells us bent teammates were fixing "almost every match". He said: "They've been caught. Only the ones that get caught are branded crooks.
"They were doing it (fixing) in almost every match. God knows what they were up to. Scotland Yard was after them for ages. 
"It makes me angry because I'm playing my best and they are trying to lose."


*How the ICC are now probing a FOURTH Pakistan touring player over match-rigging claims. The News of the World is not naming this player for legal reasons.*


*The three suspended Pakistan players face a staggering TWENTY THREE ICC charges between them - each charge runs to six pages.
Exposing the rantings of the Pakistan High Commissioner who outrageously claimed that the News of the World had "set up" Salman Butt, Mohammad Amir and Mohammad Asif*. 

*CCTV evidence proves the meeting with fixer Mazhar Majeed took place before any "no balls" had been bowled. Dated receipts and emails also prove the money handover happened BEFORE the "no balls".*


*Pakistan Captain Salman Butt was warned FIVE TIMES about his responsibilities to report any irregular contact with outside agencies. And investigators have recovered between £10,000 and £15,000 of marked News of the World bills from the Pakistan captain's hotel room.*


Get more cricket match fixing revelations in the News of the World | News Of The World


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

WAQAS119 said:


> *Confindence!!!!!*
> Don't you see confidence is Wajid Shams-ul-Hassan's stance? Now please talk sense.



I did not know that Hassan had a stance to start with. All that he has been doing imho is changing "stances" "confidently"

Oh and does anyone else find it ironic that Hungry-boom Afridi is the cleanest guy in our team right now?

I say, screw cricket! HAiL FUTBOAL!


----------



## WAQAS119

Pakistani_Athiest said:


> Child of Moronic Imbecile is DEFINITELY abusive. I think that you should be the one minding your language.



A person calling my country's heros Donkey should be treated rather harshly than that!

Nothing is proved yet! They will remain my heroes untill and unless proven guilty.


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

*God knows if Misbah also spot fixed that last delivery of the game in the 2007 T20 Final.*


----------



## Patriot

Gentle Typhoon said:


> *God knows if Misbah also spot fixed that last delivery of the game in the 2007 T20 Final.*



Yeah i think so.I don't think Indian Team can defeat Pakistani team fairly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

WAQAS119 said:


> A person calling my country's heros Donkey should be treated rather harshly than that!
> 
> Nothing is proved yet! They will remain my heroes untill and unless proven guilty.



Err you didn't see this part or is it another case of selective reading? 



Pakistani_Athiest said:


> Here the three monkeys are the monkeys of Gandhi -> See/Talk/Hear nothing evil. In other words living in denial.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with his language.


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

WAQAS119 said:


> A person calling my country's heros Donkey should be treated rather harshly than that!
> 
> Nothing is proved yet! They will remain my heroes untill and unless proven guilty.



He is not calling the tainted three as the three monkeys dude. He is calling people like Hasan - three monkeys. 

Now, do some reading -> Three wise monkeys - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Together they embody the proverbial principle to "see no evil, hear no evil, speak no evil". The three monkeys *are Mizaru, covering his eyes, who sees no evil; Kikazaru, covering his ears, who hears no evil;* and Iwazaru, covering his mouth, who speaks no evil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

True, India is at number 1 spot thanks to spot fixing everywhere, Dhoni is number 1 batsmen cuz umpire calls no ball whenever he tries to get out.  Indian brain, no spot fixing, still no.1 rankings + awards + god status + endorsements + richie rich.  




Patriot said:


> Yeah i think so.I don't think Indian Team can defeat Pakistani team fairly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

To understand why Pakistan is lagging behind THIS bad, despite having intelligent/hardworking/healthy people with fertile lands; one does not need to go beyond this thread.

No other nation would offer SUCH AN ARDENT defense for such seasoned criminals. Perhaps this is our destiny, to be cheated by every third-rate thief and politician. And why would they not cheat us, especially when so many of you would goto any extent to defend them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WAQAS119

Pakistani_Athiest said:


> He is not calling the tainted three as the three monkeys dude. He is calling people like Hasan - three monkeys.
> 
> Now, do some reading -> Three wise monkeys - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Together they embody the proverbial principle to "see no evil, hear no evil, speak no evil". The three monkeys *are Mizaru, covering his eyes, who sees no evil; Kikazaru, covering his ears, who hears no evil;* and Iwazaru, covering his mouth, who speaks no evil.



My bad! Thanks for explanation!


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

WAQAS119 said:


> My bad! Thanks for explanation!



You're welcome bro! 

I know how you feel though, I would have felt that way when I was younger.


----------



## WAQAS119

Pakistani_Athiest said:


> To understand why Pakistan is lagging behind THIS bad, despite having intelligent/hardworking/healthy people with fertile lands; one does not need to go beyond this thread.
> 
> No other country would offer SUCH AN ARDENT defense for such seasoned criminals. Perhaps this is our destiny, to be cheated by every third-rate thief and politician. And why would they not cheat us, especially when so many of you would goto any extent to defend them.




Why you guys jump to conclusion so early! Wait for investigation to complete! Don't be too passimistic! 
If they are guilty then their should be severe punishment for them but you guys are passing your own verdict too early. 
If proof is so damning then why till now British police and SY is not been able to do anything! Atleast charge them! Yesterday British police let all players go without charge! Why! 
You guys are just too much hopeless!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

WAQAS119 said:


> A person calling my country's heros Donkey should be treated rather harshly than that!
> 
> Nothing is proved yet! They will remain my heroes untill and unless proven guilty.



lol.. i just went back & read waqas's coments about my '3 monkey's' post.. if i remember, last time as well i asked you to read my other post with patience & that you will find answer to ur question. please my friend..i don't mind u calling me all those name's under the sun. but i have a honest advise to you.. pls don't look at person's flag when you make comments. when you do that, your emotions might mislead your imagination... now please read this one with patience.. cheers..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

Pakistani_Athiest said:


> To understand why Pakistan is lagging behind THIS bad, despite having intelligent/hardworking/healthy people with fertile lands; one does not need to go beyond this thread.
> 
> No other nation would offer SUCH AN ARDENT defense for such seasoned criminals. Perhaps this is our destiny, to be cheated by every third-rate thief and politician. And why would they not cheat us, especially when so many of you would goto any extent to defend them.




For the rest of the world, this is Pakistan. If we love you, we will stay loyal to you until the very end. 

Even if the entire world is against you, we will be by you! And if you are amongst our enemies, beware! Be afraid, be very very afraid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

WAQAS119 said:


> Why you guys jump to conclusion so early! Wait for investigation to complete! Don't be to passimistic!
> If they are guilty then their should be severe punishment for them but you guys are passing your own verdict too early.
> If proof is so damning then why till now British police and SY is not been able to do anything! Atleast charge them! Yesterday British police let all players go without charge! Why!
> You guys are just too much hopeless!!!!!!!!



Well, I hope you are right... but I know you are wrong.


----------



## Speaker

Pakistani_Athiest said:


> For the rest of the world, this is Pakistan. If we love you, we will stay loyal to you until the very end.
> 
> Even if the entire world is against you, we will be by you!* And if you are amongst our enemies, beware! Be afraid, be very very afraid.*



Words of wisdom  That feeling is on display on almost all threads on this forum.


----------



## WAQAS119

StreetHawk said:


> lol.. i just went back & read waqas's coments about my '3 monkey's' post.. if i remember, last time as well i asked you to read my other post with patience & that you will find answer to ur question. please my friend..i don't mind u calling me all those name's under the sun. but i have a honest advise to you.. pls don't look at person's flag when you make comments. when you do that, your emotions might mislead your imagination... now please read this one with patience.. cheers..



sorry dude!!!! 
3 monkey stuff is new to me!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

LONDON: A teammate of the three Pakistan cricketers suspended on corruption charges has reportedly claimed that players on his team have been fixing ''almost every match.''

The News of the World newspaper quotes opening batsman Yasir Hameed as saying Pakistan players are throwing matches.

''They were doing it in almost every match,'' Hameed was quoted as saying by the News of the World newspaper. ''God knows what they were up to. Scotland Yard was after them for ages.

''It makes me angry because I'm playing my best and they are trying to lose.''

Hameed played in last week's fourth test against England, in which Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Amir are alleged to have deliberately bowled no-balls in conspiracy with bookmakers.

The International Cricket Council suspended Asif, Amir and test captain Salman Butt this week while it investigates them for various offenses under the sport's anti-corruption code.

The ICC has not detailed the charges, which followed a sting operation detailed in last week's News of the World that alleged that a middleman accepted payment in exchange for the deliberate no-balls in the match at Lord's, which Pakistan lost by an innings and 225 runs for its worst ever test defeat.

The ICC has called it the biggest fixing scandal to hit cricket for a decade. The News of the World said its Sunday edition will claim that a fourth Pakistan player is being investigated by the ICC, but that he cannot be named for legal reasons.

The tabloid said Butt, Amir and Asif face a total of 23 charges from the ICC. The captain of Pakistan's limited overs teams has apologized to cricket fans for the controversy.

Shahid Afridi said Saturday that the players in the squad for the remaining two Twenty20 and five one-day matches against England were upset by the allegations.

''On behalf of these boys, I know they're not in this series, I want to say sorry to all cricket lovers and all cricketing nations,'' Afridi said.

''It's very bad news,'' Afridi said ahead of Sunday's first Twenty20 in Cardiff. ''It's a big challenge for me as captain but we're all ready. The coach and I are not talking about the issue _ we are here to play cricket.''

The trio were released without criminal charge after being questioned by London police on Friday but could be banned from cricket for life if found guilty.

The Pakistan Cricket Board's legal adviser said Saturday that Butt, Amir and Asif have denied knowledge of any alleged wrongdoing by the middleman, agent Mazhar Majeed.

''The players have informed the police that the man was their agent, but they had no knowledge,'' about his alleged wrongdoing, Tafazzul Rizvi told private television channels in Pakistan.

The News of the World has accused Majeed of acting as a middleman, accepting money in exchange for getting Asif and Amir to bowl intentional no-balls.

''I've told the boys, 'don't read the newspapers,''' Afridi said. ICC chief executive Haroon Lorgat said Friday the allegations that the case was the most serious case of corruption since South Africa captain Hansie Cronje was banned for life 10 years ago.

Cronje admitted to forecasting results in exchange for money from a London bookmaker, prompting the ICC to create its Anti-Corruption and Security Unit (ACSU).

The News of the World said that its Sunday edition will include proof that Pakistan High Commissioner Wajid Shamsul Hasan was mistaken in his assertion that the paper recorded Majeed discussing the timing of the no-balls after they were bowled on Aug. 26.

Hasan, Pakistan's top diplomat in Britain, has accused the ICC of bias for banning the players while police are still looking into the case.

''After the shocking, arbitrary and high-handed suspension of the three Pakistani cricketers through the ICC's uncalled for action, nothing is coming to me as a surprise,'' Hasan said in a statement Friday. ''Rather, my apprehensions that there is a *** in the whole affair are being strengthened.''

Lorgat has denied that the charges were evidence of bias and said the ICC was committed to maintaining the country's status as a full member of the body. -AP


----------



## WAQAS119

Pakistani_Athiest said:


> Well, I hope you are right... but I know you are wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Speaker

Shouldn't this be merged with the spot fixing thread? Or does this have a different line of discussion?


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

WAQAS119 said:


> sorry dude!!!!
> 3 monkey stuff is new to me!



It takes a great man to admit his mistake.


----------



## JanjaWeed

WAQAS119 said:


> sorry dude!!!!
> 3 monkey stuff is new to me!



hey.. no worries mate!! we all learn new things as we go along... no hard feelings...


----------



## Icarus

He says, he said no such thing and that he has been misquoted by the English media........


----------



## Speaker

Optimism or pessimism cause people to react out of emotions. What we need is logic to understand the facts, and to understand the players are *innocent until proven guilty*.


----------



## Patriot

Gentle Typhoon said:


> True, India is at number 1 spot thanks to spot fixing everywhere, Dhoni is number 1 batsmen cuz umpire calls no ball whenever he tries to get out.  Indian brain, no spot fixing, still no.1 rankings + awards + god status + endorsements + richie rich.


Let me explain what i meant.Click here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

Speaker said:


> Optimism or pessimism cause people to react out of emotions. What we need is logic to understand the facts, and to understand the players are *innocent until proven guilty*.



Aren't they proven guilty already? The currency notes and videos aren't damning enough?


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

*Harsha Bhogle - PCB needs to get going from the scratch with an independent committee of Imran Khan, Rameez Raza, Shahryar Khan.*


----------



## HAIDER

Things are getting worst after Yasir Hameed interview to British magazine.

Tomorrow is the biggest satta of the century " Pak VS Eng."


----------



## Gentle Typhoon




----------



## WAQAS119

Just saw a news strip on Dunya TV: Yasir Hamid has denied NOTW recent report and said that he has not given any interview.
http://dunyanews.tv/newsite/live_stream/new1_live_tv.php

Its time to take some strict measures against NOTW.


----------



## WAQAS119

Now this is really strange development! NOTW came up with another sensational story just before the match and is talking about unnamed 4th player, seems to be putting pressure on Pakistan cricket team.


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

Yasir sounds tense/scared on Geo/ARY TV, I have live in other TAB, It seems he wanted anonymity and NOTW may not have kept their promise. I'm sure his conversation with NOTW is recorded, they are professionals.


----------



## compak

Gentle Typhoon said:


> Yasir sounds tense/scared on Geo/ARY TV, I have live in other TAB, It seems he wanted anonymity and NOTW may not have kept their promise. I'm sure his conversation with NOTW is recorded, they are professionals.



Yasir Hameed denied that he talked to news of the week. and you are right he was looking tense, but you have to understand some one is dragging in this scandal and his getting tense is natural.


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

*BBC : Kamran Akmal is 4th player, NOTW has video proof of meeting with Yasir.*



> The News of the World also claimed that batsmen Yasir Hameed spoke to the newspaper about other Pakistani cricketers' involvement in match-fixing.
> 
> However, Hameed denies speaking to the tabloid, *though the News of the World paper has promised to published a video interview with the Pakistan batsman on Sunday. *
> 
> *The BBC understands that wicketkeeper Kamran Akmal has been contacted by the ICC and asked for information, though this is not in relation to the recent fourth Test at Lord's. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

Pak has any backup keeper ?  Well I doubt anyone will allow ODI series to continue if NOTW publish video of Yasir claiming all matches were fixed.

Man Ijaz Butt in serious trouble.


----------



## Marxist

Daily Times talked exclusively with the editor of the News of the World, Andy Coulson, who confirmed that, &#8220;There&#8217;s more to come with regards to the match fixing scandal.&#8221; On charges being framed against the News of the World by the Pakistani High Commission, the editor who had previously headed Sunday Mirror and the New York Post said, &#8220;We are used to such things. However we are more than willing to give more evidence to Scotland Yard.&#8221; &#8220;Yes there&#8217;s definitely more to come on Sunday,&#8221; the editor confirmed.

A source in the Pakistan High Commission who is familiar with the high commission&#8217;s probe into the match fixing scandal described the face-off between the three accused cricketers and the High Commissioner Wajid Shamsul Hasan as more of an &#8220;interrogation session&#8221; than a briefing, &#8220;where the high commissioner pressurised the cricketers to accept their wrongdoing and come clean&#8221; the source confirmed.

The three cricketers, Salman Butt (captain), Muhammad Asif and Muhammad Amir, who are named as the prime suspects in what is described as *&#8220;the biggest scandal in the sporting world&#8221; are said to have broken down in front of the high commissioner and pleaded with him to &#8220;rescue them&#8221;*. The High Commission, in consultation with the PCB and the Foreign Office was the one to ask both the PCB and the three accused to &#8220;drop out&#8221; of the upcoming T20 and one-day series although Salman Butt, allegedly the ringleader of the gang as the source described it, &#8220;wanted to play and looked confident&#8221;. &#8220;Yes he did dial some 051 and 042 numbers and has called some politicians in Pakistan to rescue them but as far as I know, no one wants to come close to them: it would be political suicide,&#8221; the source from the High Commission with an intelligence background confirmed.

In another bizarre incident, the accused are said to have consulted a local PR publicist to counter the media campaign. D*aily Times can confirm that at least one of the three players had consulted a barrister specialising in immigration about filing for &#8220;political asylum&#8221; on the grounds of life threats and prosecution in his homeland.*

When contacted, a Scotland Yard spokesman confirmed, &#8220;More players could be questioned if there is evidence and we will get to the bottom of this.&#8221; On the peculiar silence on the role of the Akmal brothers, Wahab Riaz and Umer Amin, Scotland Yard said, &#8220;We are looking into everyone&#8217;s role in the scandal.&#8221;

However in Karachi, the hub of Pakistan&#8217;s satta bazaar (illegal betting market), the business is unofficially and officially &#8216;closed&#8217; due to Ramazan. When Daily Times contacted a local bookie about the whole match-fixing fiasco, the bookie confirmed, &#8220;This has hit our business too, but you know the odds of Pakistan winning the one-day series has just gone up after the three players were dropped.&#8221;

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Tayyab1796

WTF man these cheats have literally made me ashamed of being 'Pakistani' ... HANG them in public .... In this holy month we are made to be seen as immoral cheats by these sub-human characters representing their country.


----------



## Peregrine

Tayyab1796 said:


> WTF man these cheats have literally made me ashamed of being 'Pakistani' ... HANG them in public .... In this holy month we are made to be seen as immoral cheats by these sub-human characters representing their country.


ahan! so you are mad at them for representing Pakistan in cricket, what about Mr 10&#37; for representing Pakistan in the entire world?


----------



## compak

Tayyab1796 said:


> WTF man these cheats have literally made me ashamed of being 'Pakistani' ... HANG them in public .... In this holy month we are made to be seen as immoral cheats by these sub-human characters representing their country.



Come on dude, there is no need to be ashamed of being Pakistani, these cheats are in every society, the problem is we don't punish them on their first mistake, the day we started punishing these culprits everything will be okay. 

Let them not demoralize us as a nation. We have to fight a hell lot of problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

Mr 10&#37; is politician. Sportsperson care alot about character and respect. Its passion, its dream. Sports tell us the lesson 'never give up'. Zimbabwe and Bangladesh cricketers earn less than Pakistani players, still they are clean. One should know differance in need and greed. The old saying is - If Money is lost nothing is lost, If Health is lost then something is lost. If character/soul is lost then everything is lost.



Peregrine said:


> ahan! so you are mad at them for representing Pakistan in cricket, what about Mr 10% for representing Pakistan in the entire world?




True, Salim Malik was made scape-goat, cuz he was nearing end of his career anyways, Other Pakistani players whose names appeared in the investigations were fined and let off. Pakistan had chance to get rid of this cancer. India banned Azzu, Mongia, Jadeja and Nikhil for lifetime.



> The problem is we don't punish them on their first mistake


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

*Pakistani star Yasir Hameed blows lid off cricket corruption *






*INSIGHT: Yasir Hameed claims bent teammates were fixing 'almost every match'*

A PAKISTAN cricketer who played in the rigged Lord's Test has sensationally confirmed that there WERE cheats in his team.

Respected opening batsman Yasir Hameed claims bent teammates were fixing "almost every match".

And he provided a devastating insight into the shady world of betting scams, telling how he:

* REFUSED bribes of up to £150,000 from a corrupt bookmaker to throw matches.
* LOST his own place in the squad and saw his career damaged as a result.
* WATCHED as crooked colleagues splashed out on plush properties and expensive sports cars funded by their illicit activities.
* LEARNED that shameless players pocketed an astonishing £1.8million for rigging a Test match against Australia earlier this year.

Hameed, once rated amongst the world's finest batsmen, said of his scandal-struck colleagues: "They've been caught. Only the ones that get caught are branded crooks.

"*They were doing it (fixing) in almost every match*. God knows what they were up to. Scotland Yard was after them for ages.

"It makes me angry because I'm playing my best and they are trying to lose."

And, predicting the likely fate of the players exposed by the News of the World, Hameed added darkly: *"The guys that have got done have got themselves killed.

"They're gone - forget about them."*

Hameed's remarks will heap pressure on the ICC investigation and the preposterous defence thrown up last week by shamed Pakistan skipper Salman Butt, bowlers Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Amir and their Pakistan Cricket Board bosses.

Sipping white wine in a Nottingham hotel just two days after our revelations sparked a worldwide sensation, Hameed, 32, described how he became a victim of betting cartels' vengeance for refusing to fix games. 

*"It's because of all these wrong things that I was outed, because I wouldn't get involved,"* he told our undercover reporter.

"If you sat here and said, 'I'm a bookie and I want you to fix the match tomorrow' - I've met lots of people like that in the past and I refused. They offered me handsome money.

"I could have come to see you in a Ferrari. They give you so much money that you can live out your dreams, buy a flash car.

*"I've been offered huge amounts of money, up to £150,000."*

*"I wouldn't get involved. That's why I was out of the team for two years - two years! Now God has punished them. I played in the (Lord's) match. Even though I flopped, these guys have been caught out.*

"Just look at my average. It's 38, 39 (runs scored per innings). Which player in the world has that average and is dropped?

"If I was playing for any other country, what would I be now? I'd be the team captain."

Hameed's record supports his case. He had a sensational start to his international career in 2003, scoring 170 runs in his first innings and another 105 in the second, against Bangladesh.

In his first 30 One Day Inter- nationals, he scored more runs than any other batsman. Yet despite that he has bounced in and out of the national team.

*"The truth is I've never sold a match for Pakistan. I've always got by on legitimate money. I come from a middle-class hard-working family," he said. Hameed detailed how the lure of riches had led some of his comparatively poorly paid teammates to fall for the lure of match-fixers.*

By contrast with the limited fees of around £2,000 a match, Hameed said the potential rewards for rigging games were huge.

Detailing the crooked price list of the match-fixers, he said: *"The £150,000 (paid to Majeed) was just (a deposit) to show what would happen on this ball, what would happen on the other ball.*

"In the future, imagine how much money they would have made. Imagine how many pounds they would have made! 





*RESPECTED: 'I've been offered £150k but I wouldn't get involved. Now God has punished them,' says Yasir Hameed *

"He (Majeed) pays the players whatever the rate is. I think they get £20,000 or £25,000 for no balls. God knows what was the deal, I didn't ask."

*Hameed asked why Asif - one of three players at the centre of the scandal who was last week suspended by the ICC - had been able to amass a big property portfolio.*

*"I'm having a house built and it's stopped halfway," said Hameed. "I'm building it from legitimate money and work has stopped.*

*"Asif - how many matches has he played and how many have I played? I've played 80 matches and he's played around 50. He has four mansions. Where did they come from?*

*"He (Asif) has just built a house in Italian style in Lahore. You go there and you will think you are in Italy - that's how good his house is."*

Hameed also dramatically claimed that another game had been thrown. Talking about fixed matches, he said: "*The ICC Champion Trophy, Rose Bowl, we lost a match against West Indies, do you remember?" That was a semi-final game in 2004 at The Rose Bowl in Southampton.

The West Indies won the match by seven wickets despite posting just 132 runs. Pakistan capitulated to 131 all out.*

The ICC's anti-corruption team may well now add the match to another they are investigating - January's farcical Test Match between Pakistan and Australia in Sydney.

Last week, we revealed how gloating Majeed bragged to our undercover team how they fixed the result.

*"We let them (Australia) get up to 150 in the morning, and then everyone lost their wickets. That one we made 1.3 (million)."*

Amazingly, Hameed claims Majeed underestimated the cash netted in the scam. He told us: "*In the Sydney Test Match they made £1.8million - they gave away the match. I don't know how the money was divided up.*"

Of some agents who swarm around players, Hameed angrily told us: "*There are agents but they are bastard bookies basically.*"

Turning to Mr Fix-it Mazhar Majeed - the lynchpin of the Lords scandal - Hameed spoke of his relief that he had given the crooked agent a wide berth.

"He had seven players. He didn't make me an offer and I didn't want to take a chance. I know what was going on."

But Hameed remains curiously loyal to shamed skipper Butt.

"He's a nice guy basically," he said. "I don't know why he's gone like this because of money."


----------



## Hyde

> *Mohammad Amir, the teenage bowler seen as one of the game&#8217;s most exciting talents, spent almost five hours on Friday being interviewed under caution.
> 
> He was asked about a message he allegedly sent to Mazhar Majeed &#8211; the agent arrested on suspicion of conspiracy to defraud bookmakers &#8211; last Friday, saying &#8220;Shall I do it or not?&#8221; *



Full news: Pak cricket trio quizzed on secret accounts - GEO.tv


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Now this is big Issue but Pakistani News agencies Cleared few Minutes ago that..

*"NOTW Has failed to Publish/ provide the Video/Audio of the Hameed's Interview, as they promised"*

If They Failed Today then It will Great Help for Pakistan & NOTW will be Nothing More then a Fraud


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

*Shamed match-fix trio built fortunes *





*HOME SWEET HOME: Asif and his Lahore property*





*Amir and his recent buy in Lahore *

THE three shamed players have built an affluent life for themselves - now threatened by the prospect of life bans and even prosecution.

Tarnished cricket golden boy Salman Butt, 25, was born into money and educated at the exclusive Beaconhouse school in Lahore.

*He (Salman Butt) is believed to own three houses there and is said to be building a new two-storey-villa in the city worth £300,000.*

He married Gul Hassan in February 2006 and the couple have a 19-month-old son.

Mohammad Asif has long enjoyed the trappings of wealth that his - until now - successful career in cricket has brought him.

*Asif, 28, is believed to own four properties including a £650,000 villa in Lahore. Another is understood to be in Karachi and a third in his native town of Shikhupura.*

He dated Pakistan film star Veena Malik but that relationship ended badly and he married close-friend Sana Hilal in March.

This week furious Malik, 32, claimed that Asif had admitted to her his involvement in match-fixing. 

Amir, 18, was, until our revelations, the pin-up boy of world cricket. Born in a remote village in the Punjab, he is the youngest of seven. One brother earns just £7-a-day working in a local shop.

Following a meteoric rise into the national side, he has recently bought a property in Lahore.


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

GeoTV already acknowledged, they shared proof.

*Exclusive Yaseer Hamid Video* -

Video news and sexy videos: The latest exclusive news, showbiz and sport videos| News Of The World

*Ab Khush ?* 



Bas_tum_Pak said:


> Now this is big Issue but Pakistani News agencies Cleared few Minutes ago that..
> 
> *"NOTW Has failed to Publish/ provide the Video/Audio of the Hameed's Interview, as they promised"*
> 
> If They Failed Today then It will Great Help for Pakistan & NOTW will be Nothing More then a Fraud


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

WAQAS119 said:


> Oh God! Oh God!.... I am ashamed of them all.......!
> 
> It is enough! Now they must be tried for treason...



Including Yasir Hameed?


----------



## Sliver

Gentle Typhoon said:


> *Pakistani star Yasir Hameed blows lid off cricket corruption *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *INSIGHT: Yasir Hameed claims bent teammates were fixing 'almost every match'*
> 
> A PAKISTAN cricketer who played in the rigged Lord's Test has sensationally confirmed that there WERE cheats in his team.
> 
> Respected opening batsman Yasir Hameed claims bent teammates were fixing "almost every match".
> 
> And he provided a devastating insight into the shady world of betting scams, telling how he:
> 
> * REFUSED bribes of up to £150,000 from a corrupt bookmaker to throw matches.
> * LOST his own place in the squad and saw his career damaged as a result.
> * WATCHED as crooked colleagues splashed out on plush properties and expensive sports cars funded by their illicit activities.
> * LEARNED that shameless players pocketed an astonishing £1.8million for rigging a Test match against Australia earlier this year.
> 
> Hameed, once rated amongst the world's finest batsmen, said of his scandal-struck colleagues: "They've been caught. Only the ones that get caught are branded crooks.
> 
> "*They were doing it (fixing) in almost every match*. God knows what they were up to. Scotland Yard was after them for ages.
> 
> "It makes me angry because I'm playing my best and they are trying to lose."
> 
> And, predicting the likely fate of the players exposed by the News of the World, Hameed added darkly: *"The guys that have got done have got themselves killed.
> 
> "They're gone - forget about them."*
> 
> Hameed's remarks will heap pressure on the ICC investigation and the preposterous defence thrown up last week by shamed Pakistan skipper Salman Butt, bowlers Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Amir and their Pakistan Cricket Board bosses.
> 
> Sipping white wine in a Nottingham hotel just two days after our revelations sparked a worldwide sensation, Hameed, 32, described how he became a victim of betting cartels' vengeance for refusing to fix games.
> 
> *"It's because of all these wrong things that I was outed, because I wouldn't get involved,"* he told our undercover reporter.
> 
> "If you sat here and said, 'I'm a bookie and I want you to fix the match tomorrow' - I've met lots of people like that in the past and I refused. They offered me handsome money.
> 
> "I could have come to see you in a Ferrari. They give you so much money that you can live out your dreams, buy a flash car.
> 
> *"I've been offered huge amounts of money, up to £150,000."*
> 
> *"I wouldn't get involved. That's why I was out of the team for two years - two years! Now God has punished them. I played in the (Lord's) match. Even though I flopped, these guys have been caught out.*
> 
> "Just look at my average. It's 38, 39 (runs scored per innings). Which player in the world has that average and is dropped?
> 
> "If I was playing for any other country, what would I be now? I'd be the team captain."
> 
> Hameed's record supports his case. He had a sensational start to his international career in 2003, scoring 170 runs in his first innings and another 105 in the second, against Bangladesh.
> 
> In his first 30 One Day Inter- nationals, he scored more runs than any other batsman. Yet despite that he has bounced in and out of the national team.
> 
> *"The truth is I've never sold a match for Pakistan. I've always got by on legitimate money. I come from a middle-class hard-working family," he said. Hameed detailed how the lure of riches had led some of his comparatively poorly paid teammates to fall for the lure of match-fixers.*
> 
> By contrast with the limited fees of around £2,000 a match, Hameed said the potential rewards for rigging games were huge.
> 
> Detailing the crooked price list of the match-fixers, he said: *"The £150,000 (paid to Majeed) was just (a deposit) to show what would happen on this ball, what would happen on the other ball.*
> 
> "In the future, imagine how much money they would have made. Imagine how many pounds they would have made!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RESPECTED: 'I've been offered £150k but I wouldn't get involved. Now God has punished them,' says Yasir Hameed *
> 
> "He (Majeed) pays the players whatever the rate is. I think they get £20,000 or £25,000 for no balls. God knows what was the deal, I didn't ask."
> 
> *Hameed asked why Asif - one of three players at the centre of the scandal who was last week suspended by the ICC - had been able to amass a big property portfolio.*
> 
> *"I'm having a house built and it's stopped halfway," said Hameed. "I'm building it from legitimate money and work has stopped.*
> 
> *"Asif - how many matches has he played and how many have I played? I've played 80 matches and he's played around 50. He has four mansions. Where did they come from?*
> 
> *"He (Asif) has just built a house in Italian style in Lahore. You go there and you will think you are in Italy - that's how good his house is."*
> 
> Hameed also dramatically claimed that another game had been thrown. Talking about fixed matches, he said: "*The ICC Champion Trophy, Rose Bowl, we lost a match against West Indies, do you remember?" That was a semi-final game in 2004 at The Rose Bowl in Southampton.
> 
> The West Indies won the match by seven wickets despite posting just 132 runs. Pakistan capitulated to 131 all out.*
> 
> The ICC's anti-corruption team may well now add the match to another they are investigating - January's farcical Test Match between Pakistan and Australia in Sydney.
> 
> Last week, we revealed how gloating Majeed bragged to our undercover team how they fixed the result.
> 
> *"We let them (Australia) get up to 150 in the morning, and then everyone lost their wickets. That one we made 1.3 (million)."*
> 
> Amazingly, Hameed claims Majeed underestimated the cash netted in the scam. He told us: "*In the Sydney Test Match they made £1.8million - they gave away the match. I don't know how the money was divided up.*"
> 
> Of some agents who swarm around players, Hameed angrily told us: "*There are agents but they are bastard bookies basically.*"
> 
> Turning to Mr Fix-it Mazhar Majeed - the lynchpin of the Lords scandal - Hameed spoke of his relief that he had given the crooked agent a wide berth.
> 
> "He had seven players. He didn't make me an offer and I didn't want to take a chance. I know what was going on."
> 
> But Hameed remains curiously loyal to shamed skipper Butt.
> 
> "He's a nice guy basically," he said. "I don't know why he's gone like this because of money."



wonder how much he got paid to do this..

or more importantly he saw his personal gain in this.. thinking he would be an inevitable part of the new pak cricket outfit that will emerge out of this chaos (if the allegations are found to be correct!)

no one does anything if there si no personal gain involved.

There is so much a man can do for greed! and greedy people are every where. Why restrict them to pakistan cricket?


----------



## Sliver

Pakistani_Athiest said:


> Including Yasir Hameed?



dont you think he might have been paid to say all this even on the condition of anonymity?? or else why does he have to say all this about his own team mates to some third party WHEN HE KNOWS people are out there to get these cricketeres?

There may be infighting in the house but if someone from outside tries to take advantage, you need to stay strong and with the team EVEN IF THE TEAM IS WRONG.

To me, this guy has broken the trust of the team.. 

please be free to disagree..


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

Sliver said:


> dont you think he might have been paid to say all this even on the condition of anonymity?? or else why does he have to say all this about his own team mates to some third party WHEN HE KNOWS people are out there to get these cricketeres?
> 
> There may be infighting in the house but if someone from outside tries to take advantage, you need to stay strong and with the team EVEN IF THE TEAM IS WRONG.
> 
> To me, this guy has broken the trust of the team..
> 
> please be free to disagree..



I don't think he knew that he was being taped. He was perhaps under the impression that he was discussing with a friend. And believe me, people talk to other people when such things happen. I worked at a company where some financial irregularities were uncovered, guess what - everyone was talking about it. In cafes, food courts, lounge, billiards table etc. 

I am sure that Yasir too was confiding to a close friend, unaware that he was being taped. So you cannot be sure that he wasn't staying with the team.

That aside, why should one stay with a team that's full of crooks? I cannot agree with you on that.


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

First of all it was spy cam, not interview. Guy acted like Sheikh, Could have been played in by his friend. It was trap, thats why Yasir is insisting he never gave an interview to them. It holds weight because it is coming from a fellow player. Money for what ? being enemy number 1 in Pakistan ? He is screwed from all angles.


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

Yes, Yasir was spy-cammed. And you know why this is so important? Because the ICC will contact him to get a bigger list of players.

I suspect that 6-7 players will be banned in all before we are done.

We know that Kamran Akmal is a cheat as well [Sydney's test reference by Majeed and now by Yasir]

We know how close Umar is to Kamran. How he feigned sickness when Kamran was dropped. I would be VERY VERY surprised if he wasn't a cheat as well.

I would also be very surprised if Riaz isn't involved. That's 6 players already. Possible more.

*You know what shocks me more?

We all know who benefits the most from these betting activities? Underworld agents like Dawood Ibrahim and others. I am sure that most of these ill-gotten gains are used for bad purposes. 

I am sure that the players knew about that EVEN more clearly, because of their close association .... including getting to choose... whom they want to deal with.

They were still okay with it. Unethical bastards *

Now that I speculate, perhaps our cricket was never clean? How else would Miandad's daughter be *arranged* to marry with Dawood's son?

Were we too naive to not see through this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

Gentle Typhoon said:


> GeoTV already acknowledged, they shared proof.
> 
> *Exclusive Yaseer Hamid Video* -
> 
> Video news and sexy videos: The latest exclusive news, showbiz and sport videos| News Of The World
> 
> *Ab Khush ?*






Ya Allah .... 

Qasam se , Yaqeen nahi aata ..


----------



## Bang Galore

Sliver said:


> dont you think he might have been paid to say all this even on the condition of anonymity?? or else why does he have to say all this about his own team mates to some third party WHEN HE KNOWS people are out there to get these cricketeres?
> 
> *There may be infighting in the house but if someone from outside tries to take advantage, you need to stay strong and with the team EVEN IF THE TEAM IS WRONG.
> *
> *To me, this guy has broken the trust of the team.. *
> 
> please be free to disagree..



That's some pretty warped reasoning. Should loyalty be to a bunch of crooks or to the millions of Pakistanis & others who support the team & invest so much of their emotions in their team?
This is the real sad thing here. When you see the number of people here & outside trying their utmost to defend their team in the face of overwhelming & some pretty damning evidence, you realise that these people are blinded by their affection to the team & the the flag that it plays under. Do you not think that the team has an obligation to give back to these fans equal reciprocity by atleast giving their utmost & not betraying their confidence? When you see so many intelligent people here desperately clutching at straws to defend these guys, you realise exactly how great the betrayal was, how badly these players have betrayed the love & affection of their countrymen?

Yasir Hammed is not the one who betrayed Pakistan, the culprits are those in the dock & those who have been lucky not to have been caught out yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

Yes, Yasir was spy-cammed. And you know why this is so important? Because the ICC will contact him to get a bigger list of players.

I suspect that 6-7 players will be banned in all before we are done.

We know that Kamran Akmal is a cheat as well [Sydney's test reference by Majeed and now by Yasir]

We know how close Umar is to Kamran. How he feigned sickness when Kamran was dropped. I would be VERY VERY surprised if he wasn't a cheat as well.

I would also be very surprised if Riaz isn't involved. That's 6 players already. Possible more.

*You know what shocks me more?

We all know who benefits the most from these betting activities? Underworld agents like Dawood Ibrahim and others. I am sure that most of these ill-gotten gains are used for bad purposes. 

I am sure that the players knew about that EVEN more clearly, because of their close association .... including getting to choose... whom they want to deal with.

They were still okay with it. Unethical bastards *

Now that I speculate, perhaps our cricket was never clean? How else would Miandad's daughter be *arranged* to marry with Dawood's son?

Were we too naive to not see through this?


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

Gentle Typhoon said:


> It was trap, thats why Yasir is insisting he never gave an interview to them. It holds weight because it is coming from a fellow player. Money for what ? being enemy number 1 in Pakistan ? He is screwed from all angles.



My 100 bucks says that Yasir Hameed will never get to play again. This is the end of his career.


----------



## Awesome

Gentle Typhoon said:


> GeoTV already acknowledged, they shared proof.
> 
> *Exclusive Yaseer Hamid Video* -
> 
> Video news and sexy videos: The latest exclusive news, showbiz and sport videos| News Of The World
> 
> *Ab Khush ?*


It just seems like hes just engaging in some loose talk and doesn't have anything to show for it himself. As I said within the Pakistani team people are being untrusting of those three players as well. Afridi the original captain being the most furious of them all.

The thing is Yasir Hameed himself is playing the worst out of all batsmen in the team.

Also when hes asked "Sure?" He dismisses it like "Allah knows better", not a very confident statement.

This is again more Masala than anything substantial.


----------



## Evil Flare

Pakistani_Athiest said:


> My 100 bucks says that Yasir Hameed will never get to play again. This is the end of his career.






Why ???? He did anything wrong ?

Corrupts Guys Should be Punished ... not the one who expose Corruption ...


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

Yes, 3 Reasons -

1. He is in trouble with the ICC. He didn't report that he was offered money by the bookie.
2. Corrupt board will no longer pick him.
3. Bookie Mafia threat to his family.

He better apply for political asylum.



Pakistani_Athiest said:


> My 100 bucks says that Yasir Hameed will never get to play again. This is the end of his career.


----------



## Awesome

Pakistani_Athiest said:


> Yes, Yasir was spy-cammed. And you know why this is so important? Because the ICC will contact him to get a bigger list of players.
> 
> I suspect that 6-7 players will be banned in all before we are done.
> 
> We know that Kamran Akmal is a cheat as well [Sydney's test reference by Majeed and now by Yasir]
> 
> We know how close Umar is to Kamran. How he feigned sickness when Kamran was dropped. I would be VERY VERY surprised if he wasn't a cheat as well.
> 
> I would also be very surprised if Riaz isn't involved. That's 6 players already. Possible more.
> 
> *You know what shocks me more?
> 
> We all know who benefits the most from these betting activities? Underworld agents like Dawood Ibrahim and others. I am sure that most of these ill-gotten gains are used for bad purposes.
> 
> I am sure that the players knew about that EVEN more clearly, because of their close association .... including getting to choose... whom they want to deal with.
> 
> They were still okay with it. Unethical bastards *
> 
> Now that I speculate, perhaps our cricket was never clean? How else would Miandad's daughter be *arranged* to marry with Dawood's son?
> 
> Were we too naive to not see through this?


These are serious allegations on people's character and profession. Do you have any evidence to back up your claims when you say "I am sure".


----------



## do_more

Aamir Zia said:


> Why ???? He did anything wrong ?
> 
> Corrupts Guys Should be Punished ... not the one who expose Corruption ...



You are correct but he should have contacted with pcb or icc before contacting media. 

Thats wrong.


----------



## Awesome

Actually most of Yasir Hameed's comments have been mis-translated. The nuances in tone suggest that hes speculating, rather than informing. The language used does not suggest that he is a person "In the know".


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

Aamir Zia said:


> Why ???? He did anything wrong ?
> 
> Corrupts Guys Should be Punished ... not the one who expose Corruption ...



That's not the way things happen in Pakistan/India


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Gentle Typhoon said:


> GeoTV already acknowledged, they shared proof.
> 
> *Exclusive Yaseer Hamid Video* -
> 
> Video news and sexy videos: The latest exclusive news, showbiz and sport videos| News Of The World
> 
> *Ab Khush ?*



Thank you for the source ...



I can't Believe This


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

Asim Aquil said:


> These are serious allegations on people's character and profession. Do you have any evidence to back up your claims when you say "I am sure".



Kamran Akmal - Majeed talking about the fixed Sydney match on tape. Yasir talking about that too. My conscience is convinced that Kamran has to be guilty if Sydney match was fixed. 

Umar Akmal - He feigned sickness when Kamran was dropped. Was he playing for his country? Or did they have an internal faction going on?

Wahab Riaz - His coat was used for stashing money, he was seen wearing it again.

Javed Miandad - Arranged Marriage of his daughter to Dawood's son. 

All this is not proof enough for you? For me, it's proof enough.


----------



## Awesome

Pakistani_Athiest said:


> Kamran Akmal - Majeed talking about the fixed Sydney match on tape. Yasir talking about that too. My conscience is convinced that Kamran has to be guilty if Sydney match was fixed.


Majeed stating something does not make it true. 



> Umar Akmal - He feigned sickness when Kamran was dropped. Was he playing for his country? Or did they have an internal faction going on?


Again that can be reckless and disloyal but not the same as taking money to sit out.

You still have to prove that he feigned sickness. Was any medical test done? Was a medical leave of absence requested from him before he was allowed to sit out.



> Wahab Riaz - His coat was used for stashing money, he was seen wearing it again.



Again he was shown in the car stashing money in. Later when he supposedly flashes the money to Riaz, you can't say the money was still in there, the scene was cut between those two incidents and he could be just offering the player his coat.



> Javed Miandad - Arranged Marriage of his daughter to Dawood's son.
> 
> All this is not proof enough for you? For me, it's proof enough.



None of this is proof. This is how gossiping women come to a conclusion, not courts of law.

If and only if it can be proven that Majeed's video was made a day before the actual noballs then Butt, Asif and Amir can be convicted. In over one week they haven't been able to confirm that. The only piece of evidence that they have.


----------



## Awesome

I must point out, that the trio have still not been charged with anything by Scotland Yard.


----------



## Evil Flare

do_more said:


> You are correct but he should have contacted with pcb or icc before contacting media.
> 
> Thats wrong.



Technically Players work for PCB not the ICC ..

What if the PCB is also involved ? & Said him to shut his mouth ..

PCB is controlled by Zardari's Mafia which is world famous for Corruption

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

Asim Aquil said:


> If and only if it can be proven that Majeed's video was made a day before the actual noballs then Butt, Asif and Amir can be convicted. In over one week they haven't been able to confirm that. The only piece of evidence that they have.



*HC Hasan* - "It could have been dated before the match or after the match, or at a different time. Do you have answers to these questions? " 

*NOTW *- No chance, Mr Hasan. We have cast-iron proof with timed evidence from e-mails, text messages, phone records, videos and receipts. 

We have dated receipts showing our reporters picked up &#163;140,000 from a London travel agents and took a hired car to the London hotel where our undercover Investigations Editor Mazher Mahmood met match fixer Mazhar Majeed to hand over the cash.

Police possess CCTV footage from the hotel showing Mahmood and Majeed arriving separately for the meeting on August 25.

At 9.53pm, Majeed texted Mahmood asking: "Boss can we meet at 10.30 pls". Five minutes later he sent another asking: "Which hotel?"

We videoed the handover and later Mahmood e-mailed our Editor Colin Myler, company lawyer Tom Crone and the news editor to brief them on what had happened.

His e-mail is timed at 01:24 on August 26 - nine- and-a-half hours BEFORE the Lord's Test was due to begin. 

*Proof it wasn't 'set up' *


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

Asim Aquil said:


> None of this is proof. This is how gossiping women come to a conclusion, not courts of law.



You speculate based on what facts you have, and investigate those facts. Produce the results of investigation before a court and get verdict. That's how justice works. Justice is not served by shutting your eyes tight in denial



> If and only if it can be proven that Majeed's video was made a day before the actual noballs then Butt, Asif and Amir can be convicted. In over one week they haven't been able to confirm that. The only piece of evidence that they have.



Proof it wasn't 'set up' | Cast-iron proof that the Pakistan High Commissioner's claims of innocence are ludicrous. | News Of The World

Also Majeed is in REAL REAL trouble for Money Laundering etc. Why would he blow his own whistle to get Butt, Amir and Asif in trouble? Butt, Asif and Amir will probably get banned for their actions, but Majeed will get jail-time, how is he benefited by that video? Why would he collaborate with NOTW to screw himself over?


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Gentle Typhoon said:


> *HC Hasan* - "It could have been dated before the match or after the match, or at a different time. Do you have answers to these questions? "
> 
> *NOTW *- No chance, Mr Hasan. We have cast-iron proof with timed evidence from e-mails, text messages, phone records, videos and receipts.
> 
> We have dated receipts showing our reporters picked up £140,000 from a London travel agents and took a hired car to the London hotel where our undercover Investigations Editor Mazher Mahmood met match fixer Mazhar Majeed to hand over the cash.
> 
> Police possess CCTV footage from the hotel showing Mahmood and Majeed arriving separately for the meeting on August 25.
> 
> At 9.53pm, Majeed texted Mahmood asking: "Boss can we meet at 10.30 pls". Five minutes later he sent another asking: "Which hotel?"
> 
> We videoed the handover and later Mahmood e-mailed our Editor Colin Myler, company lawyer Tom Crone and the news editor to brief them on what had happened.
> 
> His e-mail is timed at 01:24 on August 26 - nine- and-a-half hours BEFORE the Lord's Test was due to begin.
> 
> *Proof it wasn't 'set up' *



Still Not Solid Proofs .


----------



## Hyde

I agree with Imran Khan about the punishment

BBC News - Imran Khan: &#039;It was right to suspend cricket players&#039;


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

F-CUK WITH BRITISH PAPARATZI AZZHOLES 

LADY DIANA'S MURDER IS ALSO IN THERE NAME ..!!!!


----------



## Awesome

Pakistani_Athiest said:


> You speculate based on what facts you have, and investigate those facts. Produce the results of investigation before a court and get verdict. That's how justice works. Justice is not served by shutting your eyes tight in denial


It is very convenient to use the word "denial" whenever proof is asked. It's the same argument the lynch mob of Salem used to burn 'witches' at the stakes.

In reality, established court procedures say that it should be proven beyond reasonable doubt that a party is guilty of the crime they are accused of.

You cannot prove that the video was made after the no balls. You cannot prove Riaz had the cash. You cannot prove Umar Akmal feigned sickness.

You feeling it in your bones, is just not good enough.



> Also Majeed is in REAL REAL trouble for Money Laundering etc. Why would he blow his own whistle to get Butt, Amir and Asif in trouble? Butt, Asif and Amir will probably get banned for their actions, but Majeed will get jail-time, how is he benefited by that video? Why would he collaborate with NOTW to screw himself over?



Majeed being in real trouble for money laundering is a separate case than him being in real trouble for "Defrauding Bookmakers". For the original crime he was accused of, even no money has been recovered from him.

Money laundering is a case which does not even involve Pakistani players.


----------



## Peregrine

I guess, no one can deny the fact that Pakistani's do know how to stay under media lime light............. BTW i don't know how hammed will explain his poor performance in literally every match that he has played


----------



## Speaker

Pakistani_Athiest said:


> Aren't they proven guilty already? The currency notes and videos aren't damning enough?



Those haven't been established conclusively yet. I want to see undeniable proof before passing judgments. Playing devil's advocate, what if:

- The videos were made after the incident
- The currencies do not match NOTW's description?


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Gentle Typhoon said:


> GeoTV already acknowledged, they shared proof.
> 
> *Exclusive Yaseer Hamid Video* -
> 
> Video news and sexy videos: The latest exclusive news, showbiz and sport videos| News Of The World
> 
> *Ab Khush ?*





Asim Aquil said:


> It just seems like hes just engaging in some loose talk and doesn't have anything to show for it himself. As I said within the Pakistani team people are being untrusting of those three players as well. Afridi the original captain being the most furious of them all.
> 
> The thing is Yasir Hameed himself is playing the worst out of all batsmen in the team.
> 
> Also when hes asked "Sure?" He dismisses it like "Allah knows better", not a very confident statement.
> 
> This is again more Masala than anything substantial.





Asim Aquil said:


> Actually most of Yasir Hameed's comments have been mis-translated. The nuances in tone suggest that hes speculating, rather than informing. The language used does not suggest that he is a person "In the know".



Just to echo Asim's comments, when he is being questioned about the Sydney test, the interviewer asks him leading questions about whether 'they talk about it' , and Hameed's response is, 'Allah knows, the reports allege that, and Scotland Yard has been after them'.

The video appears heavily edited and Hameed's statements posted out of context. This does not absolve the trio of match-fixing charges, but Hammed does not come out and provide anything conclusive in terms of what he knows. Mostly its speculation on his part based on the properties the three own, but the three are also either a lot more successful than Hameed is, or (in the case of Butt) born into a wealthy family.

Again, there still may be a lot to go after the trio with, but Hameed's interview is not really that enlightening.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Speaker

Exactly, as damning as it may be as anecdotal evidence, the Hameed video has many holes for a court of law:

- As Asim says, he does not state anything conclusively. There is a possibility of this being a gupshup session. People always try to relate themselves to major events for their 2 seconds of fame in a party.

- There is editing involved, as AM stated.

- Yasir appears 'tight'. He is not too drunk, but looks incoherent enough to be questioned by the defense lawyers.

All said, if he is ready to testify this in court, the prosecution has some chance. If there is some circumstantial evidence established, a testimony from a person who shared the dressing room with the three can be pretty serious.


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

Asim Aquil said:


> Majeed being in real trouble for money laundering is a separate case than him being in real trouble for "Defrauding Bookmakers". For the original crime he was accused of, even no money has been recovered from him.
> 
> Money laundering is a case which does not even involve Pakistani players.





Speaker said:


> Playing devil's advocate, what if:
> 
> - The videos were made after the incident





So some logic here -

Two cases -

The video was made

a) Before the incident
b) After the incident

If case A is true, then the trio is guilty as hell. 

If case B is true, then Majeed took part in the video session. In other words, he was an active participant. 

Now the real question, if case B is true - why would Majeed do such a thing and get himself and his wife in DEEP trouble? Why would he whistleblow himself? Therefore, case B is unlikely to be true. 

Therefore, case A has to be true.

Therefore, one can say beyond a reasonable doubt, that the trio is guilty.

I rest my case.



Speaker said:


> - The currencies do not match NOTW's description?



it's proven that the currencies match NOTW's description. Dont worry! They have a new conspiracy theory to "explain" that.
<Sarcasm>
Majeed took money from NOTW. Majeed then gave this money in cash for sponsorship. "innocent" Butt took this money because it was sponsorship money. "poor" "cutiepie" Butt was framed by Majeed and NOTW. 

Of course, Majeed - a millionaire, has gained a LOT from this - including possible jailtime for him and his wife. Therefore, there is enough incentive for him to target the Pakistani trio.

Of course, let's not even question as to HOW sponsorship money is given in cash instead of a check or bank transfer. No! No! Let's live in denial instead

</Sarcasm>


*WHERE IS THE PROOF? WHAIR IZ DA PRUUF?*


----------



## Awesome

Pakistani_Athiest said:


> So some logic here -
> 
> Two cases -
> 
> The video was made
> 
> a) Before the incident
> b) After the incident
> 
> If case A is true, then the trio is guilty as hell.
> 
> If case B is true, then Majeed took part in the video session. In other words, he was an active participant.
> 
> Now the real question, if case B is true - why would Majeed do such a thing and get himself and his wife in DEEP trouble? Why would he whistleblow himself? Therefore, case B is unlikely to be true.
> 
> Therefore, case A has to be true.
> 
> Therefore, one can say beyond a reasonable doubt, that the trio is guilty.
> 
> I rest my case.
> 
> 
> 
> it's proven that the currencies match NOTW's description. Here is the new conspiracy theory to "justify" that.
> 
> Majeed took money from NOTW. Majeed then gave this money in cash for sponsorship. "innocent" Butt took this money because it was sponsorship money. "poor" "cutiepie" Butt was framed by Majeed and NOTW.
> 
> Of course, Majeed - a millionaire, has gained a LOT from this - including possible jailtime for him and his wife. Therefore, there is enough incentive for him to target the Pakistani trio.
> 
> Of course, let's not even question as to HOW sponsorship money is given in cash instead of a check or bank transfer. No! No! Let's live in denial instead


Why would Majeed commit perjury is not a good enough reason to convict the other players. Many likely scenarios, like money, blackmail, threats, etc.

The fact that if the video tape was filmed after the no balls, then why Majeed did it needs to be investigated and Scotland Yard itself would be responsible for that investigation.

You are accusing the Pakistani players. The burden of presenting the proof is upon you that they guilty. They don't need to produce proof that they are innocent.


----------



## Awesome

Peregrine said:


> I guess, no one can deny the fact that Pakistani's do know how to stay under media lime light............. BTW i don't know how hammed will explain his poor performance in literally every match that he has played


Precisely, his batting was probably worse than Muhammad Amir's. So it just shows that he was just engaging in some loose talk. As they say "Deengay maar raha tha".


----------



## Awesome

Furthermore, Majeed was responsible for getting contracts and payments to the players. You can't link every cent he paid to the players as bribe money since he did have active sponsorship contracts with them.


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

Asim Aquil said:


> Why would Majeed commit perjury is not a good enough reason to convict the other players. Many likely scenarios, like money, blackmail, threats, etc.
> 
> The fact that if the video tape was filmed after the no balls, then why Majeed did it needs to be investigated and Scotland Yard itself would be responsible for that investigation.
> 
> You are accusing the Pakistani players. The burden of presenting the proof is upon you that they guilty. They don't need to produce proof that they are innocent.



Wrong. The burden of proof is upon you to prove that Majeed is committing perjury. =D

Here is the thing Asim. At the end of the day, even if I can make Asif, Amir and Butt confess and provide all the evidence themselves - you can still ask me to prove that - They are NOT doing this because I am blackmailing their families.

Get out of the denial mode and think for a second. Why would someone blackmail Majeed into doing a video after the incident to get the trio trapped? When they could have done much better things.

Also, do you realize that "NOTW" can shutdown and get into really really serious trouble if they indulged in that? Why should we prove to you that Majeed is not being blackmailed? And money? Believe me, Majeed has much more to lose due to this than he could ever gain. He is in serious serious trouble right now.


----------



## Awesome

I fail to understand why doesn't the lynch mob move towards proving that their video was actually shot before the no balls. It is the only shred of evidence they are still hanging on to.


----------



## Speaker

Pakistani_Athiest said:


> I rest my case.



I can see where you are going with the video evidence. But this is a pretty serious allegation on the players and simply stating that "Majeed will not risk himself and family" will not be sufficient proof.

Also, please share the link to where they conclusively matched the currency numbers.


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

Asim Aquil said:


> Furthermore, Majeed was responsible for getting contracts and payments to the players. You can't link every cent he paid to the players as bribe money since he did have active sponsorship contracts with them.



What business does he have in accepting "cash" instead of checks? It's upon him to now prove that that was really sponsorship money. Why should I believe that it is? If it was sponsorship money he should have accepted a check.


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

Speaker said:


> I can see where you are going with the video evidence. But this is a pretty serious allegation on the players and simply stating that "Majeed will not risk himself and family" will not be sufficient proof.



Yes, it's not sufficient evidence for a court of law. But it's evidence enough for a common man with common-sense. The probability that Majeed would risk his wealth and family for the sake of fixing the trio sounds unreasonable to me. And I will continue to allege until I am proven wrong.

And I will tell you why I find it ethically more correct to support NOTW than the trio. The probability that NOTW has set the trio up and Majeed has thrown away his wealth and family to set up the trio is infinitesimal. The probability that the trio is guilty is very high. One of them has to be guilty - NOTW vs the trio. I would take my chance with NOTW. I would not allege that NOTW have set things up, until the court of law proves it. NOTW, to me are innocent until proven guilty, given all the evidence 


> Also, please share the link to where they conclusively matched the currency numbers.


Cricket fixer's cash trail leads to Salman Butt: Pakistan diplomat claims players set up | Mail Online

No ifs.. no Butts | Captain's secret cash stash proves his guilt. | News Of The World


----------



## Evil Flare

Pakistani_Athiest said:


> What business does he have in accepting "cash" instead of checks? It's upon him to now prove that that was really sponsorship money. Why should I believe that it is? If it was sponsorship money he should have accepted a check.




Money was Marked ? Am i rite ?


----------



## Awesome

Pakistani_Athiest said:


> Wrong. The burden of proof is upon you to prove that Majeed is committing perjury. =D


I'm not saying he IS committing perjury, I'm just saying that needs to be investigated. In the meantime the burden of proof is upon you to prove what he's saying is true.



> Here is the thing Asim. At the end of the day, even if I can make Asif, Amir and Butt confess and provide all the evidence themselves - you can still ask me to prove that - They are NOT doing this because I am blackmailing their families.


This line of attack is convenient escapism from your duties of proving your accusation. You want to make it look like we're doing this out of some sort of national pride, even though everyone has stated time and again that if proven then "Jitne jootay maaro, woh kum hai".

Imagine this, some day I decide to frame you and I have somebody record me saying "Pakistani Atheist took money that I arranged from a competitor student to fail in his 10th grade exams and throw away his top rank position".

Now do you have to prove that I'm lying under oath? Or do I have to prove that you actually took the money? See how that works. The lynch mob world you're rooting for would have us all burning at the stake and we'd have Haroon Lorgat type self appointed judge, jury, executioners pronouncing verdicts.



> Get out of the denial mode and think for a second. Why would someone blackmail Majeed into doing a video after the incident to get the trio trapped? When they could have done much better things.


I really don't have to tell you why, I have to ask you to prove that what he's saying is true or not. The sole premises of his claim is the timing of the claim.



> Also, do you realize that "NOTW" can shutdown and get into really really serious trouble if they indulged in that? Why should we prove to you that Majeed is not being blackmailed? And money? Believe me, Majeed has much more to lose due to this than he could ever gain. He is in serious serious trouble right now.



Actually they already have a libel case against them by far bigger fish than Salman Butt and gang. Last year they claimed that Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt are divorcing, they even printed out their divorce settlement agreements, the custody issues, and so on. All of it has been denied by the couple who are still together.

This is not the only case.

NOTW has a history of lying, reaping out all the profits of the masala generated by the gossipy wish washy people of the world and then drawing out a long legal row and then settling by paying a few millions out of court.

It's the perfect scam. You're pinning your entire argument on the proverbial "Tabloid Trash".


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

M_Saint said:


> The consequence of not protesting/blocking Bharati's rising to the top slots of WB, IMF, ICC are causing economic slavery, terror attacks, flood, destruction of Pakistanis and their cricketer's career. From now on, every arse hole liberal that seeks friendship with Malaun to be fukced off because trading off of a PAKSTAN isn't their calls let alone creating the turf for blowing 100s of innocents PAKISTANIS, letting conniving Bharatis to scheme against Pakistanis by any means. Now, since the fake is out, the fukc force Malauns are practicing eloquence, power on Pakistani cricketer's expenses(Spot-fixing controversy: Had sufficient evidence to charge players - Lorgat | Cricket News | England v Pakistan 2010 | Cricinfo.com, ICC Chief proves to be a RAW mole).
> 
> No where in his answer, the mother Fukcing Malaun named Fukcin Lograt fukc never says anything pacific about Asif, Amir or But's guilt but justifies their suspension. He is another RAW militant fukc in different form as every Bharati/his descendent is a militant nationalist. His peer Sharhad RAW fukc(ICC Chief proves to be a RAW mole) needs to be circumcised, which would reverse his eternal hateful mindset against Pakistanis.



RAW did this? I mean I know that RAW does a lot of bad things like unrest in Baloch. But this claim is way too far-fetched. Really.. I don't understand what India has to gain from this? 

As someone pointed out, Malcolm Speed - his predecessor, wanted to BAN the ENTIRE Pakistania cricket team! 

Also, it's standard protocol to "suspend" suspected officials/players pending investigation. If you accuse a police officer of **** and produce reasonable evidence, he will be suspended and remanded pending investigation. He will lose his job and face jailtime if proven guilty. That's the way the world operates. Nothing wrong with what Haroon Lorgat did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

Asim Aquil said:


> I'm not saying he IS committing perjury, I'm just saying that needs to be investigated. In the meantime the burden of proof is upon you to prove what he's saying is true.
> 
> 
> This line of attack is convenient escapism from your duties of proving your accusation. You want to make it look like we're doing this out of some sort of national pride, even though everyone has stated time and again that if proven then "Jitne jootay maaro, woh kum hai".
> 
> Imagine this, some day I decide to frame you and I have somebody record me saying "Pakistani Atheist took money that I arranged from a competitor student to fail in his 10th grade exams and throw away his top rank position".
> 
> Now do you have to prove that I'm lying under oath? Or do I have to prove that you actually took the money? See how that works. The lynch mob world you're rooting for would have us all burning at the stake and we'd have Haroon Lorgat type self appointed judge, jury, executioners pronouncing verdicts.
> 
> 
> I really don't have to tell you why, I have to ask you to prove that what he's saying is true or not. The sole premises of his claim is the timing of the claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they already have a libel case against them by far bigger fish than Salman Butt and gang. Last year they claimed that Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt are divorcing, they even printed out their divorce settlement agreements, the custody issues, and so on. All of it has been denied by the couple who are still together.
> 
> This is not the only case.
> 
> NOTW has a history of lying, reaping out all the profits of the masala generated by the gossipy wish washy people of the world and then drawing out a long legal row and then settling by paying a few millions out of court.
> 
> It's the perfect scam. You're pinning your entire argument on the proverbial "Tabloid Trash".



I did not know that they talked about "Brad Pitt" and "Angelina" divorce.

But what's wrong with suspending a player when there are allegations backed with evidence like a) video-tape b) cell-phone with texts and c) Currency found in hotel room?

Suspensions are always issued pending investigation.


----------



## Awesome

Pakistani_Athiest said:


> Yes, it's not sufficient evidence for a court of law. But it's evidence enough for a common man with common-sense. The probability that Majeed would risk his wealth and family for the sake of fixing the trio sounds unreasonable to me. And I will continue to allege until I am proven wrong.
> 
> And I will tell you why I find it ethically more correct to support NOTW than the trio. The probability that NOTW has set the trio up and Majeed has thrown away his wealth and family to set up the trio is infinitesimal. The probability that the trio is guilty is very high. One of them has to be guilty - NOTW vs the trio. I would take my chance with NOTW. I would not allege that NOTW have set things up, until the court of law proves it. NOTW, to me are innocent until proven guilty, given all the evidence
> 
> Cricket fixer's cash trail leads to Salman Butt: Pakistan diplomat claims players set up | Mail Online
> 
> No ifs.. no ***** | Captain's secret cash stash proves his guilt. | News Of The World


That is very easy to prove or disprove - If there are actual agreements with sponsors amounting up to that much money then there's a valid reason for that money.


----------



## Awesome

Players admit taking cash



> &#8220;The players also showed their *written contracts* for these sponsorship deals to the police,&#8221; Pakistan legal advisor Tafazzul Rizvi told Geo TV.



There is documented evidence of the trail for that cash. It's 50k , not 150k. This money was found on the FIRST day of the investigations and if it was that damming Scotland Yard would've charged them then n there.


----------



## Awesome

Gentle Typhoon said:


> *HC Hasan* - "It could have been dated before the match or after the match, or at a different time. Do you have answers to these questions? "
> 
> *NOTW *- No chance, Mr Hasan. We have cast-iron proof with timed evidence from e-mails, text messages, phone records, videos and receipts.


How do Emails, Text messages, phone records prove that, those videos were shot before the no balls?



> We have dated receipts showing our reporters picked up £140,000 from a London travel agents and took a hired car to the London hotel where our undercover Investigations Editor Mazher Mahmood met match fixer Mazhar Majeed to hand over the cash.


Again, a receipt of picking up the cash is different from a receipt of handing over the cash.



> Police possess CCTV footage from the hotel showing Mahmood and Majeed arriving separately for the meeting on August 25.


Majeed and Mahmood had been schmoozing around for a lot while longer than when the alleged transaction was amde.



> At 9.53pm, Majeed texted Mahmood asking: "Boss can we meet at 10.30 pls". Five minutes later he sent another asking: "Which hotel?"


A claim not captured in the videos.



> We videoed the handover and later Mahmood e-mailed our Editor Colin Myler, company lawyer Tom Crone and the news editor to brief them on what had happened.
> 
> His e-mail is timed at 01:24 on August 26 - nine- and-a-half hours BEFORE the Lord's Test was due to begin.


This is also between NOTW staff and not captured on the video.

They could have held a dated third party newspaper in front of the videos, a trick that has been used in movies since forever and is commonly known.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

BACK FEW YEARS, THERE WERE SOME PAPARAZZI GUYS PAYING OFF SOME PUKTOONS TO ACT LIKE TALIBAN .. I SMELL A R-AT IN THIS NEWS OF THE WORLD STORY AND HYPE .


----------



## Awesome

Pakistani_Athiest said:


> I did not know that they talked about "Brad Pitt" and "Angelina" divorce.
> 
> But what's wrong with suspending a player when there are allegations backed with evidence like a) video-tape b) cell-phone with texts and c) Currency found in hotel room?
> 
> Suspensions are always issued pending investigation.



Plenty wrong. Using the same exam example I did, can I defer you getting conferred your doctorate degree by allegations?

IF their guilt is proven, then there is a very rightful treason charge (as filed in the LHC) waiting for them back home for which one of the extreme punishments might just be a death penalty as well.

But if we forgo the basics of justice, i.e., innocent until proven guilty, we're calling for a return the dark ages where the only law was the King's law.


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

Asim,

Why would they take cash instead of check?


----------



## Peregrine

A blame for all this falls on PCB as well, its pretty obvious that it hasn't been vigilant at all, one needs to get the answers to the following questions from PCB
1. Who were these guys, who were talking to Hameed? and why were they allowed to talk to him. Hasn't PCB learned anything from this match fixing controversy?
2. Why are the players allowed to meet such agents or reporters without consulting any higher authorities in PCB.
3. Why don't they have any media advisors?


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

Asim Aquil said:


> IF their guilt is proven, then there is a *very rightful treason* charge (as filed in the LHC) waiting for them back home for which one of the extreme punishments might just be a *death penalty as well*.
> 
> But if we forgo the basics of justice, i.e., innocent until proven guilty, we're calling for a return the *dark ages* where the only law was the *King's law.*



You want a death-penalty for someone guilty of match fixing? HEHEHE. Take a chill pill bro. They are not getting any death penalty- they don't even deserve that.

I want to repeat myself here [I've already said this before] - they might not be guilty in a court of law. But, to most people with common-sense, they are guilty. The circumstantial evidence is pretty damning. Even if they are acquitted by a court, I would doubt them. 50k pounds of cash in a room is pretty damning. 

Nobody shops around with that much cash anyway.


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

Asim Aquil said:


> Plenty wrong. Using the same exam example I did, can I defer you getting conferred your doctorate degree by allegations?



If you have reasonable evidence, I will have to go face a Disciplinary Action Committee before I get my degree yes. Here there is more than reasonable evidence -

a) The video
b) Cash found in someone's room

That alone should be enough to get a suspension until the case is investigated. It's just like "remanding" someone until hearing. 

Suspensions always happen pending investigation.

Just google for suspended+pending+investigation

Google


----------



## Speaker

@Pakistani_Athiest:

Anecdotal evidence has definitely tainted these cricketers for life, and that is unfortunate in case they are innocent. It is more comforting to believe "even if a guilty man walks free, never should an innocent man be punished". Again, if the timing of the video cannot be established, the three must be cleared of all charges. I know people like you will get frustrated with that verdict, and then lose trust in cricket as a whole. You will stop watching cricket, and one viewer is lost. You are not going to be the only one, and cricket stands to lose many more such viewers. So even if the players are cleared, the ICC will be worried about loss of viewership, and PCB may decide to never pick these players again. Justice delivered, right? Now what if (however improbable in your world) these players are innocent? Spare a thought.

I am not sure of the Daily Mail's credibility, but I would still say it only implicated Butt. But I'll still prefer to see it on cricinfo before accepting this as conclusive evidence. The case against Asif and Amir is still pretty weak isn't it?


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

Speaker said:


> @Pakistani_Athiest:
> 
> Anecdotal evidence has definitely tainted these cricketers for life, and that is unfortunate in case they are innocent. It is more comforting to believe "even if a guilty man walks free, never should an innocent man be punished". Again, if the timing of the video cannot be established, the three must be cleared of all charges. I know people like you will get frustrated with that verdict, and then lose trust in cricket as a whole. You will stop watching cricket, and one viewer is lost. You are not going to be the only one, and cricket stands to lose many more such viewers. So even if the players are cleared, the ICC will be worried about loss of viewership, and PCB may decide to never pick these players again. Justice delivered, right? Now what if (however improbable in your world) these players are innocent? Spare a thought.



If they are really innocent, they should be able to prove that in a court of law. Maybe they will still not be able to play cricket. That's unfortunate, but there are millions of people that are more unfortunate than them. This world is an unfortunate place.


----------



## Awesome

Pakistani_Athiest said:


> Asim,
> 
> Why would they take cash instead of check?


Plenty of reasons, also all speculative. 

1) They might not have a banking account in the UK
2) The check could've been made out to Mazhar Majeed's name since hes their rep in UK
3) Recklessness, inexperience owing to their age.

The point is, they have written contracts detailing how they got that cash from Mazhar Majeed.


----------



## Sliver

Speaker said:


> @Pakistani_Athiest:
> 
> Anecdotal evidence has definitely tainted these cricketers for life, and that is unfortunate in case they are innocent. It is more comforting to believe "even if a guilty man walks free, never should an innocent man be punished". Again, if the timing of the video cannot be established, the three must be cleared of all charges. I know people like you will get frustrated with that verdict, and then lose trust in cricket as a whole. You will stop watching cricket, and one viewer is lost. You are not going to be the only one, and cricket stands to lose many more such viewers. *So even if the players are cleared, the ICC will be worried about loss of viewership, and PCB may decide to never pick these players again*. Justice delivered, right? Now what if (however improbable in your world) these players are innocent? Spare a thought.
> 
> I am not sure of the Daily Mail's credibility, but I would still say it only implicated Butt. But I'll still prefer to see it on cricinfo before accepting this as conclusive evidence. The case against Asif and Amir is still pretty weak isn't it?




if they are cleared, NOTW will be banished.. ppl will stop believeing tabloids at all.. those cricketers will be given a public apology by everyone who said they were cheats...


but just in case they are cheats, everyone standing by them waiting for more and more evidence even though there is enough... they are going to be losing their credibility too..


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Asim Aquil said:


> How do Emails, Text messages, phone records prove that, those videos were shot before the no balls?
> 
> 
> Again, a receipt of picking up the cash is different from a receipt of handing over the cash.
> 
> 
> Majeed and Mahmood had been schmoozing around for a lot while longer than when the alleged transaction was amde.
> 
> 
> A claim not captured in the videos.
> 
> 
> This is also between NOTW staff and not captured on the video.
> 
> They could have held a dated third party newspaper in front of the videos, a trick that has been used in movies since forever and is commonly known.



Whether or not the players are guilty, one does have to admire how Asim poked holes in every argument made by NOTW to validate the timing of the video. 

On the validation through the timing of the email to the editor - If this was indeed a setup, then the people doing it knew in advance what scoop they wanted, and who would give it to them, and therefore the wrote an email to the editor claiming that what they expected/planned would happen, had already happened.


----------



## brahmastra

*Had sufficient evidence to charge players - Lorgat
*
Spot-fixing controversy: Had sufficient evidence to charge players - Lorgat | Cricket News | England v Pakistan 2010 | Cricinfo.com


----------



## Bang Galore

Asim Aquil said:


> Plenty of reasons, also all speculative.
> 
> 1) They might not have a banking account in the UK




21st century folks; money transfer, anyone?



> 2) The check could've been made out to Mazhar Majeed's name since hes their rep in UK



Still money transfer!



> 3) Recklessness, inexperience owing to their age.



Recklessness? Sure! Who can argue with that? Inexperience? Not really sure about that ! They seem to have plenty of experience of this if you go by what's coming out! Feel sorry only for Mohammad Amir. Considering both his background & his age, PCB should have done a better job protecting & mentoring him.



> *The point is, they have written contracts detailing how they got that cash from Mazhar Majeed.*



Really! & for a guy who is as sceptical as you, why could they have not, if they exist been drawn out after the fact?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Posted and discussed several pages ago, Ben


----------



## LaBong

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Whether or not the players are guilty, one does have to admire how Asim poked holes in every argument made by NOTW to validate the timing of the video.
> 
> On the validation through the timing of the email to the editor - If this was indeed a setup, then the people doing it knew in advance what scoop they wanted, and who would give it to them, and therefore the wrote an email to the editor claiming that what they expected/planned would happen, had already happened.



I didn't follow all the news relating the fixing saga. Just 2 questions:

1: What is mentioned in the said e-mail? Only Pak players will be fixing match or more specific details like no-ball will be bowled at that moment etc?

2. What evidence has NOTW given to prove the video is indeed shot before the match? It's pretty easy to know the video timing. I saw in local newspaper that video has been proved to be original, again I didn't read into details.


----------



## Awesome

Bang Galore said:


> 21st century folks; money transfer, anyone?


Large companies prefer to pay in checks, stating the check no on to the contract, and ensuring the checks are crossed.

Checks are also manager's/bankers checks not regular checks so they are certified to be en-cashed.

Checks are also handed over right at the time of signing a contract, so the payment is done then n there.

Money transfer through banking means, despite what you might see in movies, is not instant and can easily take up to a few hours and hence is never really used as a legitimate means of signing a deal.




> Recklessness? Sure! Who can argue with that? Inexperience? Not really sure about that ! They seem to have plenty of experience of this if you go by what's coming out! Feel sorry only for Mohammad Amir. Considering both his background & his age, PCB should have done a better job protecting & mentoring him.


Everything is unproven against them.





> Really! & for a guy who is as sceptical as you, why could they have not, if they exist been drawn out after the fact?



Have they been challenged as forgeries by their sponsors like Adidas? These are third parties, parties over which these three players would have no control over.


----------



## Speaker

Sliver said:


> if they are cleared, NOTW will be banished.. ppl will stop believeing tabloids at all.. those cricketers will be given a public apology by everyone who said they were cheats...



Only if they conclusively prove that these videos were recorded after the incidents. Otherwise, I don't see NOTW getting banished that easily. Law works in a very non-intuitive way. You cannot fight a two way case in court. In other words, if the prosecution/NOTW loses the case due to *inconclusive (note not false) * evidence, it does not mean they are in turn guilty. That will be handled as a separate case, and it is up to the PCB/cricketers to accuse them of conspiracy. However, since the video timing cannot be established, that is not sufficient proof for NOTW to be pronounced guilty either.

NOTW is a tabloid and will only gain with this case/conspiracy. The players are in a lose-lose situation unless someone can successfully prove the videos to be false evidence.


----------



## LaBong

> Large companies prefer to pay in checks, stating the check no on to the contract, and ensuring the checks are crossed.
> 
> Checks are also manager's/bankers checks not regular checks so they are certified to be en-cashed.
> 
> Checks are also handed over right at the time of signing a contract, so the payment is done then n there.
> 
> Money transfer through banking means, despite what you might see in movies, is not instant and can easily take up to a few hours and hence is never really used as a legitimate means of signing a deal.



Err really? A standard NEFT transfer would take half a day, RTGS is real-time. Never knew large companies use check 'so the payment is done then n there' and even if it is true, it's too hard to believe companies will give marked notes for signing the contact! 

BTW, which sponsor does this Majid guy represent?


----------



## Awesome

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Whether or not the players are guilty, one does have to admire how Asim poked holes in every argument made by NOTW to validate the timing of the video.
> 
> On the validation through the timing of the email to the editor - If this was indeed a setup, then the people doing it knew in advance what scoop they wanted, and who would give it to them, and therefore the wrote an email to the editor claiming that what they expected/planned would happen, had already happened.


Subah, subah, sehri hazam bhi toh karni hoti hai


----------



## brahmastra

Shane Watson dives in as Kamran Akmal keeps wicket at Sydney in January, when Pakistan lost from a commanding position. Photograph: Ryan Pierse/Getty Images

today, in newspaper 'The Advertiser' printed pics of the test and doubted that the match was really fixed.


----------



## Awesome

Abir said:


> Err really? A standard NEFT transfer would take half a day, RTGS is real-time. Never knew large companies use check 'so the payment is done then n there' and even if it is true, it's too hard to believe companies will give marked notes for signing the contact!
> 
> BTW, which sponsor does this Majid guy represent?


Adidas was named in one of the reports...

RTGS, requires pre-established relationships between banks - it too is not then there. RTGS over SWIFT usually follows a three step process - creation, verification and then authorization. It's not a single click. Then there is the whole issue of established RMA between the banks.


----------



## notsuperstitious

Asim Aquil said:


> This is also between NOTW staff and not captured on the video.
> 
> They could have held a dated third party newspaper in front of the videos, a trick that has been used in movies since forever and is commonly known.



The text message and the emails both may not be in the video, but are documented proofs.

On the other hand, no amount of evidence will be sufficient to convince people bent on protecting wrongdoers. I've had such debates with people on the Mumbai attacks too and its futile. I hope the Indian origin ICC CEO will hopefully take strict action so that you can find solace in his Indian origin and will never have to climb down


----------



## Awesome

fateh71 said:


> The text message and the emails both may not be in the video, but are documented proofs.
> 
> On the other hand, no amount of evidence will be sufficient to convince people bent on protecting wrongdoers. I've had such debates with people on the Mumbai attacks too and its futile. I hope the Indian origin ICC CEO will hopefully take strict action so that you can find solace in his Indian origin and will never have to climb down


A simple computer forensics evidence on the source media storage device can prove WHEN the video data was written on lets say the hard disk.

I can do that with open source software available on the net. The fact that, that hasn't been used either points that NOTW hasn't produced the source storage media as evidence so far or that it has been buried to keep the issue afloat till they can.


----------



## Awesome

Asim Aquil said:


> A simple computer forensics evidence on the source media storage device can prove WHEN the video data was written on lets say the hard disk.
> 
> I can do that with open source software available on the net. The fact that, that hasn't been used either points that NOTW hasn't produced the source storage media as evidence so far or that it has been buried to keep the issue afloat till they can.


This would be solid police work, independently verifiable by Pakistani investigators as well. What do emails prove? That someone sent it? What do phone records prove? Someone made a call? It doesn't have any link if the foundation of your assertion is false.

This is not just me, but even any court of law would throw the case out presented with flimsy evidence such as this...

Remember even Haroon Lorgat didn't have the guts to say he has "damning evidence", he said there is "Sufficient evidence" and sufficiency is open to interpretation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Asim Aquil said:


> Adidas was named in one of the reports...
> 
> RTGS, requires pre-established relationships between banks - it too is not then there. RTGS over SWIFT usually follows a three step process - creation, verification and then authorization. It's not a single click. Then there is the whole issue of established RMA between the banks.



Yes but this is just one time creation, verification and when big names like adidas is involved then the formalities will be done by bank officials and players agent themselves. As you said it requires creation, verification and then authorization it is more secure than standard check. By any means, sponsors will never give them marked notes, this not how these 'legal' deals being carried out in today's world.


----------



## Awesome

Abir said:


> Yes but this is just one time creation, verification and when big names like adidas is involved then the formalities will be done by bank officials and players agent themselves. As you said it requires creation, verification and then authorization it is more secure than standard check. By any means, sponsors will never give them marked notes, this not how these 'legal' deals being carried out in today's world.


Marked notes? No, they could've paid a check to Mazhar Majeed and Mazhar Majeed paid cash to the players.

Giving plenty of room to bring in marked notes.


----------



## notsuperstitious

Asim Aquil said:


> A simple computer forensics evidence on the source media storage device can prove WHEN the video data was written on lets say the hard disk.
> 
> I can do that with open source software available on the net. The fact that, that hasn't been used either points that NOTW hasn't produced the source storage media as evidence so far or that it has been buried to keep the issue afloat till they can.



How do you know scotland yard have not done it before taking the evidence as credible?


----------



## LaBong

Asim Aquil said:


> Marked notes? No, they could've paid a check to Mazhar Majeed and Mazhar Majeed paid cash to the players.
> 
> Giving plenty of room to bring in marked notes.



Again the question comes who is Mazhar Majeed? Does he represent the players or sponsors? Is he authorized agent of the players because I don't think bank will give a check of such huge amount just to anybody. There's plenty of room to _doubt _that the deal is indeed murky. So suspension is justified isn't it?


----------



## LaBong

fateh71 said:


> How do you know scotland yard have not done it before taking the evidence as credible?



Indeed if yard saying it credible, why people are assuming that they haven't done the preliminary tests of authenticating the video. Could someone tell me what's being mentioned in the emails and text messages?


----------



## LaBong

> Remember even Haroon Lorgat didn't have the guts to say he has "damning evidence", he said there is "Sufficient evidence" and sufficiency is open to interpretation.



But sufficient evidence is enough for ICC to suspend the suspected players. Legally speaking, there's no way PCB can nail Lorgat even if the player's been proved innocent. Ajay Jadeja was facing 5 years ban by BCCI, court acquitted him of all charges but he couldn't do anything to Dalmia with all his political clout.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

fateh71 said:


> How do you know scotland yard have not done it before taking the evidence as credible?



SY may have done the forensics on the video, and it may be authentic in terms of time and individuals involved, but we probably will not know that for sure until SY releases their investigation results.

In the meantime the ICC has gone ahead and suspended the players, despite the final investigation results by SY not yet being provided, or the investigation even complete.

If SY, being first on the scene and with all the resources and powers at its disposal that the ACU does not have, has not concluded its investigation, then it beggars belief that the ICC have any sort of credible 'case' to make to suspend the players and hold hearings to uphold or remove suspensions.

ICC hearings/interviews with the players should have formed part of the ICC ACU investigation, whose results would have then led to a suspension/ban whatever. Right now, with the ICC having not completed any investigation, and having not even interviewed the concerned payers, the decision to suspend them does come across as 'playing to the public gallery' as argued by the HC.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Abir said:


> But sufficient evidence is enough for ICC to suspend the suspected players. Legally speaking, there's no way PCB can nail Lorgat even if the player's been proved innocent. Ajay Jadeja was facing 4 years ban by BCCI, court acquitted him of all charges but he couldn't do anything to Dalmia with all his political clout.



What evidence is 'sufficient'? Isn't the purpose of the yet to be complete SY investigation precisely to weight the evidence and come to a determination of whether the concerned individuals are guilty or not?

If so, then how has the ICC managed to obtain 'sufficient evidence' before the SY investigation is even complete, and without even interviewing/questioning the main parties involved?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

> In the meantime the ICC has gone ahead and suspended the players, despite the final investigation results by SY not yet being provided, or the investigation even complete.



But you don't need to prove anyone guilty to suspend him. It's quite normal to suspend someone when there's many evidence against him and an investigation being carried out to authenticate the evidences.


----------



## foxbat

its a provisional suspension, pending inquiry

Spot-fixing scandal: ICC to appoint independent commissioner - Top Stories - Cricket - Sports - The Times of India


----------



## LaBong

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> What evidence is 'sufficient'? Isn't the purpose of the yet to be complete SY investigation precisely to weight the evidence and come to a determination of whether the concerned individuals are guilty or not?
> 
> If so, then how has the ICC managed to obtain 'sufficient evidence' before the SY investigation is even complete, and without even interviewing/questioning the main parties involved?



I think SY job is to confirm the authenticity of the evidences. ICC didn't ban the players rather suspended them as an enquiry being carried out against them. They can walk free if proven innocent. PCB also 'unofficially' suspended them when the players were withdrawn from the squad, ICC only made it official.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Abir said:


> But you don't need to prove the anyone guilty to suspend him. It's quite normal to suspend someone when there's many evidence against him and an investigation being carried out to authenticate the evidences.



So then it is not a suspension based on 'sufficient evidence', since the ICC has not done anything to establish the veracity of the evidence or even interview the concerned players, but a suspension based on 'allegations'.

I think such a suspension is indeed troublesome, since it seeks to punish before guilt is proven, and especially if the reports of Amir an Asim being removed from the ICC awards is true, which means punishment is being given out without even an investigation.


----------



## foxbat

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> So then it is not a suspension based on 'sufficient evidence', since the ICC has not done anything to establish the veracity of the evidence or even interview the concerned players, but a suspension based on 'allegations'.
> 
> I think such a suspension is indeed troublesome, since it seeks to punish before guilt is proven, and especially if the reports of Amir an Asim being removed from the ICC awards is true, which means punishment is being given out without even an investigation.



I see it more like some one being put in a lockup pending a court case about his crime. Its the question of what is more harmful.. A player who is possibly tainted playing matches till the result of an inquiry comes out. Or an innocent player sitting out some matches till his innocence is proven by the same inquiry.

I think the answer is obvious.. 

Apart from feigning indignance, I think every Pakistani also knows that these folks should not be playing the matches till this is sorted out.


----------



## LaBong

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> So then it is not a suspension based on 'sufficient evidence', since the ICC has not done anything to establish the veracity of the evidence or even interview the concerned players, but a suspension based on 'allegations'.
> 
> I think such a suspension is indeed troublesome, since it seeks to punish before guilt is proven, and especially if the reports of Amir an Asim being removed from the ICC awards is true, which means punishment is being given out without even an investigation.



Once again ICC don't need to verify the evidences to suspend a player. It all depends on whether or not you take suspension as punishment. For example Murli was suspended because of allegation of chucking, an enquiry was carried out, he was proved to be innocent and suspension was lifted. A parent authority can suspend anyone he _suspects _of committing crime , he don't have to prove it, it's the player responsibility to prove his innocence.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

foxbat said:


> I see it more like some one being put in a lockup pending a court case about his crime. Its the question of what is more harmful.. A player who is possibly tainted playing matches till the result of an inquiry comes out. Or an innocent player sitting out some matches till his innocence is proven by the same inquiry.
> 
> I think the answer is obvious..
> 
> Apart from feigning indignance, I think every Pakistani also knows that these folks should not be playing the matches till this is sorted out.


Even suspects in crimes are typically granted bail, depending upon the circumstances of the crime, pending their court appearances, and during that time they are free to live their lives, with the exception of any restrictions a judge/court might apply. 

And if the reports of removing Asif and Amir from the ICC awards list are true, then the ICC has gone beyond 'preliminary suspensions' and actually punished them.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Abir said:


> A parent authority can suspend anyone he _suspects _of committing crime , he don't have to prove it, it's the player responsibility to prove his innocence.


The player has to be willing to subject himself to ICC accepted tests (investigation), and the player cannot prove he is not chucking - the tests have to prove he is chucking.

You cannot prove a negative.

In this case the situation is different since there is a criminal investigation being handled by SY, and the evidence and issues are not as cut and dry as 'proving someone chucks'.


----------



## LaBong

> Rajdeep Sardesai
> breaking on cnn ibn: pak set to pull out of england tour. emergency meeting called in london at 12 noon gmt.



wow! it's reaching a new height!


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

foxbat said:


> Apart from feigning indignance, I think every Pakistani also knows that these folks should not be playing the matches till this is sorted out.



And don't generalize please - guessing emotions through typed posts is a ludicrous exercise, not to mention that it is pretty obvious from this forum and various other Pakistani media, that Pakistani opinion is pretty divided on this issue.

If you need to make cheap digs and troll, you can do that after you get banned as you pretend to type nonsense that doesn't show up on the forum threads.


----------



## foxbat

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Even suspects in crimes are typically granted bail, depending upon the circumstances of the crime, pending their court appearances, and during that time they are free to live their lives, with the exception of any restrictions a judge/court might apply.
> 
> And if the reports of removing Asif and Amir from the ICC awards list are true, then the ICC has gone beyond 'preliminary suspensions' and actually punished them.



Sure.. And that (bail) may happen as the inquiry proceeds and the presiding authority gets clarity on which way that is moving and also depending on the case made by these gentlemen about their alleged activities.

Also I am against any action by ICC beyond not allowing them to play any matches till the inquiry is done and over.


----------



## foxbat

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> And don't generalize please - guessing emotions through typed posts is a ludicrous exercise, not to mention that it is pretty obvious from this forum and various other Pakistani media, that Pakistani opinion is pretty divided on this issue.
> 
> If you need to make cheap digs and troll, you can do that after you get banned as you pretend to type nonsense that doesn't show up on the forum threads.



My apologies if it came across as trolling. First of all, I was not refering to people on this forum but the overall reaction from Pakistan on this, including the theory around the role of Pawar's Indian citizenship 

Secondly, I dont think there is any significant division on whether these guys should play till this is sorted out or not. Specially since these players (and PCB) anyway removed them from the playing 11 for the T20 and One days


----------



## LaBong

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> The player has to be willing to subject himself to ICC accepted tests (investigation), and you the player cannot prove he is not chucking - the tests have to prove he is chucking.
> 
> You cannot prove a negative.
> 
> In this case the situation is different since there is a criminal investigation being handled by SY, and the evidence and issues are not as cut and dry as 'proving someone chucks'.



ICC as a parenting body has the legal authority to investigate anyone under it's umbrella, players willingness doesn't matter. Players are free to chose any independent enquiry if they wish. 



> and the evidence and issues are not as cut and dry as 'proving someone chucks'



Same as 'sufficient evidence', depends on 'not as cut and dry' to whom? May be to ICC it seemed as or more cut and dry to cricket's health than Murli throwing his dusra.


----------



## Awesome

fateh71 said:


> How do you know scotland yard have not done it before taking the evidence as credible?


If they had done this and found something incriminating, then the players would've been arrested by now as that is hard science backing up a claim.

If the authenticity of the video is proven, then whats left to arrest them?

Obviously its not been proven.

Step 1

For example if the video was recorded onto a hard disk as Mazhar_majeed.avi. First thing I would check was the Date-modified stamp. If it says its before the no-balls, then I will go to step 2.

If its after the no balls, then I know right away the proof is not there.

Step 2

I will check which sectors/clusters does the date containing mazhar_majeed.avi occupy. I will then take a reading of the magnetism of that area as data is written by magnets onto discs. 

Step 3

I will re record on a similar storage media, from the same writing devices. Then take its reading.

I will then no the attenuation in the strength of magnetism over time. I will also make calculations of the rate of decay in strength per day, through daily observations. Then I can easily calculate on day 3 this would be the magnetic strength, on day 4 this and so on.

So what is the issue that such results have not been published and the players still not indicted?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Btw, this was one of the methods how execs of Enron were busted and convicted.


----------



## Awesome

Abir said:


> Again the question comes who is Mazhar Majeed? Does he represent the players or sponsors? Is he authorized agent of the players because I don't think bank will give a check of such huge amount just to anybody. There's plenty of room to _doubt _that the deal is indeed murky. So suspension is justified isn't it?


What does that saying go like, it's better to let go 10 guilty persons free than to convict 1 innocent man.


----------



## Awesome

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> What evidence is 'sufficient'? Isn't the purpose of the yet to be complete SY investigation precisely to weight the evidence and come to a determination of whether the concerned individuals are guilty or not?
> 
> If so, then how has the ICC managed to obtain 'sufficient evidence' before the SY investigation is even complete, and without even interviewing/questioning the main parties involved?


Precisely, somehow, I feel it in my bones, just doesn't cut it in a case such as this.


----------



## LaBong

Asim Aquil said:


> What does that saying go like, it's better to let go 10 guilty persons free than to convict 1 innocent man.



The players are not proven are said to be guilty. Period. 

Probationary suspension is on as they have criminal charges on them and an investigation being carried out against them.


----------



## Awesome

The precedent this sets out is that every tabloid in the world can start accusing players of having cheated, everybody would get suspended.

If not proven then a sorry would be given and life goes back to normal.

You can't do anything to the tabloid. Remember the parent company of NOTW owns WSJ as well. It has enough money to drag on any case by somebody like Salman Butt indefinitely till they agree to settle outside of court.


----------



## LaBong

Asim Aquil said:


> The precedent this sets out is that every tabloid in the world can start accusing players of having cheated, everybody would get suspended.
> 
> If not proven then a sorry would be given and life goes back to normal.
> 
> You can't do anything to the tabloid. Remember the parent company of NOTW owns WSJ as well. It has enough money to drag on any case by somebody like Salman Butt indefinitely till they agree to settle outside of court.



Well I do think ICC could have been more lax to their decision as PCB already removed the players from their playing eleven. But legally speaking ICC has all the authority to do whatever been done and there's noway one can nail Lorgat or ICC for that matter.

But then again when someone of stature as high as High-Commissioner coming up with conspiracy theories then ICC had to make it's presence being felt.


----------



## Awesome

Abir said:


> Well I do think ICC could have been more lax to their decision as PCB already removed the players from their playing eleven. But legally speaking ICC has all the authority to do whatever been done and there's noway one can nail Lorgat or ICC for that matter.
> 
> But then again when someone of stature of High-Commissioner coming up with conspiracy theories then ICC had to make it's presence being felt.


Yes but if I can hire private investigators, I'd investigate if he had ulterior motives in jumping the gun a bit here, if the players are found not-guilty.


----------



## Marxist

New York: Maintaining that the three tainted Pakistani cricketers have not been punished in the spot- fixing scam, the ICC on Sunday said that an independent commissioner will be appointed to go into the whole issue and the players will be able to put their views before him.

The International Cricket Council would appoint an independent commissioner to look into the charges and any action would be taken on recommendation of the appointed commissioner, ICC president Sharad Pawar said.

The players -- Salman Butt, Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Aamer -- have a right to contest their provisional suspension and a further opportunity to defend the charges at a full hearing before an independent Anti-Corruption Tribunal in accordance with Article 5 of the code.

"*We have not punished anybody yet*," Pawar said. He noted that under the ICC anti-corruption rules, the suspected players needed to be notified and an investigation conducted.

Pawar's comments came close on the heels of Pakistan High Commissioner to the UK Wajid Shamsul Hasan terming the trio's suspension as a "conspiracy" and blaming the ICC president for it.

"We have to send a notice to that particular player but that notice is not a final decision. It is a means of giving him (player) an opportunity to explain his position," Pawar said.

"*This is not an action (the suspension), this is a sort of notice to them and an opportunity to explain," he said. "If he (the player) is not guilty then certainly he has the right to put his views*," said Pawar.

The Pakistani High Commissioner, earlier, tried to insinuate that Pawar may have had a hand in getting Butt, Asif and Aamer suspended, claiming that ICC was trying to make Pakistan a "scapegoat" for its inefficiency.

In a statement, ICC confirmed that the 'cash-for-no-ball' accused "have been officially notified of the offences they are alleged to have committed and have been provisionally suspended pending a decision on those charges."

"In accordance with the provisions of the code, this means they are immediately barred from participating in all cricket related activities until the case has been concluded," the ICC statement said.

"We will not tolerate corruption in cricket," ICC's Chief Executive Haroon Lorgat said, adding "we must be decisive with such matters and if proven, these offences carry serious penalties up to a life ban."

The ICC will do everything possible to keep such conduct out of the game and will stop at nothing to protect the sport's integrity, he said.

"While we believe the problem is not widespread, we must always be vigilant," Lorgat added.

ICC to appoint independent commissioner to probe spot-fixing| news - CRICKET NIRVANA - Soul of Indian Cricket


----------



## do_more

Pakistani cricketers are not saints. They caught red handed with hard cash on video cam. ICC did a good job by suspending them.

It is like this. There was murder with knife and one person near the dead holding knife and caught on cam. What police will do? Police will arrest him and start investigation.


----------



## LaBong

This is from Dawn.



> http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricket/70900-spot-fixing-match-fixing-scandal-60.html





> Salman Butt, Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Aamir have now been officially charged by the International Cricket Council of conduct unbecoming and their inclusion in the T20 and one-day matches would have cast a shadow over the whole team and rendered the rest of the series entirely meaningless. Headed by the hopelessly inept Ijaz Butt, the Pakistan Cricket Board resisted for as long as it could &#8212; insisting that no player accused of wrongdoing would be dropped &#8212; but was compelled to change tack when the
> 
> ICC pressed charges.* The England and Wales Cricket Board had also been requesting its Pakistani counterparts, and rightly so, that players currently under a cloud of suspicion should be excluded from the rest of the tour. Only then could cricket be played for cricket&#8217;s sake, if that is at all possible even now. In the end it was largely the PCB&#8217;s intransigence that forced the ICC&#8217;s hand.*
> 
> *The intent here is not to pass judgment. Messrs Salman Butt, Asif and Aamir have only been charged with spot-fixing and remain innocent until they are proven guilty, even if the evidence at hand seems damning. At the same time, however, it should be remembered that they are accused of serious crimes and their innocence cannot be taken for granted.* There is a lot of misguided patriotism in the air on this count. Many in this country are being made to believe that our cricketers were set up in a conspiracy designed to malign the nation. Pakistan&#8217;s high commissioner to the UK personally gave the trio a clean slate on remarkably dodgy grounds: he had spoken to them and they said they were innocent. They might well be but let&#8217;s reserve our verdict for the time being.


----------



## Awesome

do_more said:


> Pakistani cricketers are not saints. They caught red handed with hard cash on video cam. ICC did a good job by suspending them.
> 
> It is like this. There was murder with knife and one person near the dead holding knife and caught on cam. What police will do? Police will arrest him and start investigation.


They were not caught with hard cash on cam.


----------



## trident2010

*Pakistan cricket team rocked by fresh fixing claims *









*A fourth Pakistan cricketer is being investigated by cricket's governing body, claims the News of the World.*

Salman Butt, Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Amir are already the subject of police and International Cricket Council (ICC) investigations over a betting scandal. 

The paper says the ICC is investigating an unnamed fourth man over match-fixing claims - a more serious charge than the spot-fixing claims faced by the trio.  But the cricketing body said it did not comment on ongoing investigations. 

A spokesman said: "We are making no comment regarding the suggestion that the ICC is probing a fourth player. 

"We do not comment on ongoing investigations, we will not revealing any details about the charges [faced by Butt, Asif and Amir]," added the ICC spokesman after the News of the World reported that the three men were facing a total of 23 charges. 

The Metropolitan Police said it is not investigating a fourth player, while the Pakistan Cricket Board was not immediately available for comment ahead of Sunday's first Twenty20 international between England and Pakistan in Cardiff. 

Test skipper Butt and fast bowlers Asif and Amir have been suspended and charged by the ICC. 

In a separate development, the BBC understands that wicketkeeper Kamran Akmal has been contacted in writing by the ICC, though there is no suggestion that he is the fourth player and it is not in relation to incidents in the recent fourth Test at Lord's. 

During that match, Asif and Amir are alleged to have bowled three no-balls between them at pre-determined times to facilitate betting coups after "middle-man" Mazhar Majeed was reported to have accepted &#163;150,000 from an undercover reporter from the News of the World, who published the story on 28 August. 

BBC Sport understands that serial numbers on bank notes seized by the police from the cricketers' hotel rooms tally with those recorded by the tabloid given to Majeed. 

In its latest revelations, the News of the World also claimed that batsmen Yasir Hameed spoke to the newspaper about other Pakistani cricketers' involvement in match-fixing. 

However, Hameed denied speaking to the tabloid, although the News of the World has since published a video interview with the Pakistan batsman. 

Former Pakistan batsman Younis Ahmed insists greed could be the only possible motivation for any of his country's stars to become involved in corruption. 

He told BBC Radio 5 live: "I can tell you they are paid handsomely and they are all living well. They all drive four-by-fours, they have got their homes and they have invested money - they are not short of money, believe me. 

"Some of them are getting a bit greedy to make a quick buck." 

Younis said the reports had been greeted with anger in Pakistan, which has been ravaged in recent weeks by floods that have claimed many lives. 

"Pakistanis are totally furious and very disappointed by what they have read in the papers and the way this is being reported in the media," he added. 

"All the floods that Pakistan had - 16 million people without their homes, belongings, their livestock destroyed and their livelihoods at stake - this was the last thing they were expecting." 

Meanwhile, Croydon Athletic - the football club co-owned by Majeed, has announced that manager Tim O'Shea and his Assistant Neil Smith have left with immediate effect. 



BBC Sport - Cricket - Pakistan cricket team rocked by fresh fixing claims


----------



## shining eyes



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pukhtoon

Hahaha Yasir Hamid denied that he didnt give any interview !! Geo Tv lol


----------



## Marxist

Ahead of his team's T20 and ODI matches against hosts England, Pakistan skipper Shahid Afridi on Sunday (September 5) indicted the tainted trio of Salman Butt, Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Amir and added that the tour will go on.

Speaking to Geo News, Afridi said, "The tour of England will go on despite the ongoing situation. The trio should stay away from the dressing room. keepin them out of the team is for our best interest. The trio will have to face the consequences despite it being a difficult time for the players."

England tour will go on: Afridi-Cricket-Sports-TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> If you need to make cheap digs and troll, you can do that after you get banned as you pretend to type nonsense that doesn't show up on the forum threads.



Hey bro, I can understand your emotions... but please don't say things like this. I know that you can be a very fair moderator, so PLEASE don't say such things bro.

Also, it's a standard practice worldwide to suspend "x" when there is a reasonable amount of doubt.

Here there is more than reasonable evidence -

a) The video
b) Cash found in someone's room

That alone should be enough to get a suspension until the case is investigated. It's just like "remanding" someone until hearing. 

Suspensions always happen pending investigation.

*Just google for suspended+pending+investigation

Just google for suspended+pending+investigation

Just google for suspended+pending+investigation
*
Google

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

Asim Aquil said:


> The precedent this sets out is that every tabloid in the world can start accusing players of having cheated, everybody would get suspended.
> 
> If not proven then a sorry would be given and life goes back to normal.



Sure... if you had the funds and will to make a "multi-millionaire" confess into that and if the situation looks grave for even a multi-millionaire, if there is no motive for the said multi-millionaire to collaborate with a "tabloid". Plus if raw cash is found in the sportsman's room.... any sports governing body will be forced to hand out a "suspension pending investigation". 

There is strong enough room for suspicion and the general practice in those circumstances is to hand out a suspension. It does not mean that the players are guilty as accused. It means that the accusation has a reasonable amount of basis right now, and it's bad for the sport if the player were not suspended.


----------



## LaBong

Pak trio should be banned for life if proven guilty: Vettori - Top Stories - Cricket - Sports - The Times of India

Here you go! And some people are accusing Indians to be unsympathetic, most Indian in this thread actually want Ameer to go free even if proved guilty because of his age.


----------



## LaBong

> Originally Posted by Asim Aquil
> The precedent this sets out is that every tabloid in the world can start accusing players of having cheated, everybody would get suspended.
> 
> If not proven then a sorry would be given and life goes back to normal.



Sadly that's how media works, even politicians can't do anything, they are mere cricketers. A tahelka was enough to end political career of George Fernandes(poor guy later absolved of all charges by court!).


----------



## TIBERIUMMAN

yah yah .....the most sympathetic indians.........


----------



## TIBERIUMMAN

RAW's Role in cricket scandal


----------



## LaBong

TIBERIUMMAN said:


> yah yah .....the most sympathetic indians.........



Sarcasm apart, do you really believe if an Aussie was in charge the reaction would have been more lax? I'm asking because Sharad Power's nationality and Lorgat's lineage was brought into discussion by many.

---------- Post added at 03:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 PM ----------




TIBERIUMMAN said:


> RAW's Role in cricket scandal



Lol, I got my answer.


----------



## SpArK

TIBERIUMMAN said:


> RAW's Role in cricket scandal






Damn this RAW.. they criticized Indian team earlier for non performance..Then criticized Team selection..they attacked andrew symmonds., Randiv, Harbhajan etc etc ... now this..

I think they want to start their own cricket team.. maybe thats why they are doing all this.




LOL


----------



## TIBERIUMMAN

Abir said:


> Sarcasm apart, do you really believe if an Aussie was in charge the reaction would have been more lax? I'm asking because Sharad Power's nationality and Lorgat's lineage was brought into discussion by many.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I got my answer.



may i know what.......


----------



## sab

TIBERIUMMAN said:


> RAW's Role in cricket scandal


Sent this to ICC..................ooopssss...there is an Indian....

Go to International Court of Justice.........


----------



## Bang Galore

*Vir Sanghvi*

*Before you chuckle over Pak cricket*

Yes. I know. The betting scandal involving three (or possibly more) Pakistan cricketers allows Indians a chance to feel very smug. "Look at Pakistan," we say, "the place is falling apart. Millions have been uprooted by floods. There are fears that the money meant to reach these unfortunate flood victims has been diverted. Some of it (much of it, even) has been siphoned off by Pakistan's notoriously corrupt politicians."

And there is more in a similar vein: "The terrorists they armed and financed to attack India are now biting the hands that feed them. More people die in Pakistan each month from violent incidents than die in Iraq or Afghanistan."

So yes, I can see why Indians feel smug. For many of us, the cricket scandal is not just a sporting affair but a symbol of a neighbour in decay, of a nation in collapse, etc. etc.

Well sorry, guys, but I am afraid I don't share in the general smugness. Yes, Pakistan's politicians are even worse than ours (and that takes some doing) and as a nation, it is essentially a military dictatorship with intermittent outbreaks of democracy. But I am not going to sit and gloat about the terrorist attacks or pat myself on the back when millions of people struggle to reclaim their lives after a disaster of such mammoth proportions.

*As for the cricket scandal, I don't believe that it is a symbol of Pakistan's moral decline any more than the thieving surrounding the organisation of next month's Commonwealth Games is a metaphor of some essential lack of integrity within Indian society.
*
*Whenever there is money to be made, there will be crooks who will try and rob the system. That's a fact of life. Get used to it.
*
We need to look at previous betting scandals in global cricket. Hansie Cronje's inability to resist the temptations placed before him by the bookies did not reflect some failing in the South African character. It only marked one man's failure to hold firm when money was offered. The many Indian cricketers who have been tainted by their associations with bookies did not reflect some Indian propensity to cheat. They were just weak &#8212; and possibly immoral &#8212; men who succumbed to the lure of the easy buck.

But the Indian betting scandal is a good place to start because it tells us something about how such matters should be handled. Even the biggest cynic will concede that by and large, Indian cricket is free of match-fixing, deliberate no balls bowled at the behest of bookies etc.

Why should this be so?

Several reasons.

First of all, most if not all of the cricketers, who were implicated in our betting scandals saw their careers come to inglorious ends. I can't think of very many (or any, for that matter) who were fully rehabilitated within the cricket world or given India caps again. Even those who were subsequently exonerated by the courts had to wait so long for the judicial process to conclude that their careers were virtually over anyway.

Secondly, cricketers make so much money these days (from endorsements, appearance fees, etc. in addition to their cricket earnings) that the sums offered by bookies no longer seem so tempting. A player who is implicated in a betting scam will find that his career has ended and with that sudden termination will go the many crores he could have continued to make.

Thirdly, it now seems likely that they will be found out. One good thing about India's cricket administration is that it is now massively focused on match-fixing. Any pattern of suspicious behaviour is noticed immediately. Match tapes are studied by experts to check if players have deliberately thrown away their wickets, dropped catches, etc.

In the case of Pakistan, these three conditions are absent. I can understand why Pakistani cricketers do not make as much money as ours (we are the bigger economy) but even so, there is a case for paying them better.

More important is the laissez-faire attitude of the Pakistani board to match-fixing. Players who are accused of links with bookies and of rigging their performances are frequently forgiven, reinstated, or let off with temporary suspensions.

The current case is an example of how Pakistan gets it wrong. There was something tragic and deeply shameful about Pakistan's ambassador to Britain going on TV to stoutly defend the cricketers against whom such a strong prima facie case exists. Worse still, patriotism has suddenly become the last refuge of the cricketing scoundrel. Pakistani papers have blamed the incident on a conspiracy to defame Pakistan, of machinations by Indian bookies and even R&AW! (For the record, Mazher Mehmood, the News of the World journo who broke the story is a British Pakistani.)

If players believe they can get away with match-fixing, why on earth should they turn the bookies away?

But do not be fooled into believing that just because India watches its players more closely and is far less forgiving than Pakistan, Indian sport is therefore more honest.

All that has happened in India is that while the players have now been stopped from making illegal money, the sports administrators have got even more corrupt than ever before.

I've already mentioned the scandal of the highway robbery that has gone on in the name of the Commonwealth Games. But what of cricket administration? If even one-tenth of the charges that the cricket board has levelled against Lalit Modi are true then this is a far bigger corruption scandal than anything that any cricketer anywhere in the world has ever done.

And does anybody really believe that Modi did all this on his own? Most of us suspect that his colleagues on the board were, if not his partners in crime, then certainly fully aware that hundreds of crores were being siphoned out of the game.

*So yes, the Indian cricket team is probably more honest than Pakistan's team. But Indian cricket is far less honest than Pakistani cricket. Only it is the administrators who are the crooks because, unlike the players, they have been placed under far less scrutiny (until now, at least).*

Let's stop gloating about the Pakistan cricket scandal. I agree that the evidence seems compelling and I accept that some Pakistanis (administrators, government, media etc.) are behaving like idiots.

But the scandal does not tell us much about the state of the Pakistani nation. All it does is to remind that when modestly remunerated young men are placed in an environment where lakhs can be made off each ball by non-participants in the game, then the temptations placed before them can be irresistible. The only way to ensure honesty in such circumstances is to pay the players well and to then watch them like hawks.

That's what we've done, and so our cricketers play a straight game. But while they go out and bat for India, crores are still made off that game by non-participants: the cricket administrators.

You tell me: do we really have the right to be smug or to feel superior?

http://www.hindustantimes.com/Before-you-chuckle-over-Pak-cricket/Article1-596159.aspx


----------



## Bang Galore

*Pakistan Cricket: The fibbers off the field*

_By Trevor Chesterfield | September 05, 2010_

_*Pakistan's incompetent cricket board tries to escape consequences through bluff, bluster and jingoism. World cricket must not let them*_

From the time they were exposed as cheats four years ago over the ball tampering issue at The Oval, there has been a growing stench about modern Pakistan cricket -which has developed the habit of eschewing openness and with it, integrity.

That was a moment when Darrell Hair, and the strict and fair umpiring levels employed, were questioned by those who knew they had been fiddling with the ball; then they lied about it to escape being shown up as villains in a dishonest caper, all against the tenets of fair play.

With such a background, it should surprise no one that such Luddites as these have again openly displayed how their management is as dysfunctional, maladjusted and incompetent as it has been since the early 1990s. Ijaz Butt, the current president of the Pakistan Cricket Board is as fundamentally flawed in his administration as he was over the disastrous terrorist attack on the Sri Lanka cricket team's bus in Lahore in March 2009. In the latest series of events in England, bowlers are said to have been involved in a no-ball betting scam. It is the tip of an unsavoury pile of garbage that has been collecting on its doorstep unmonitored for years -that has only become worse post Ijaz Butt, a pretentious Test player whose one moment of fame on the field was as a substitute.

In Pakistan's first tour of the West Indies in 1957-58, during the third Test in Kingston, Jamaica, Butt managed to run out Conrad Hunte for 260 in his partnership of 446 with Sir Garfield Sobers for the second wicket. Sobers went in to score the then world record of 365 not out in a West Indies total of 790 for three, declared. Recalling the incident, the warm-hearted Hunte said how he and Sobers had forgotten Butt had been brought on for Saeed Ahmed, who had temporarily gone off for minor finger injury repairs.

Butt, in his new avatar, says that without "proof", there will be no suspension of players. Such an interesting premise he has adopted here, as Pakistan try to cover with bluff and jingoism their already tarnished image.

Back in June, during the Asia Cup, there was an incident where Mohammad Amir was shown on television doing something he shouldn't be doing: he had a mobile telephone clamped to his right ear just before going out to bat against Sri Lanka at Rangiri Stadium, in Dambulla. As it was caught, during a lapse of security, by a non-rights television channel camera pointed in the bowler's direction, it came out, and became an embarrassing moment. What a hissy fit it caused as well. Caught in the act, management naturally tried to fib their sordid way out of this one.

"Oh, he was adjusting his helmet," was the official excuse.

The point of this is that that was the moment that Amir was being instructed by the new con-artist in the M.K. Gupta mould, Mazhar Majeed. If it can be taken at face value, the following is repeated from the News of The World where Majeed talks about the Asia Cup game.

Majeed: "We don't do results that often. The last one we did was against Sri Lanka in the Asia Cup which was about two months ago. And you get a script as well."

Neither the Asia Cricket Council nor Sri Lanka Cricket have kicked up a fuss so far over this claim of how a game was fixed.

The SLC hierarchy have a problem of their own to handle, with player indiscipline.

Rameez Raja, the former Pakistan captain and board chief executive, remembered on the BBC programme Test Match Special how, in Sri Lanka in 1994, team manager Intikhab Alam confided to him how legends of the game were "fixing" matches on that tour.

Weeks later, in South Africa, Salim Malik, peering at Hansie Cronjé with his characteristic obsequious smirk, sought confirmation from Cronjé at Newlands, in Cape Town, whether "John had called with an offer". This was January 10, 1995, as the two captains went out to the toss. Cronjé later admitted to a feeling of embarrassment at having to acknowledge there had been a call from "John".

That was the point at which Cronjé had crossed the line. Since then they have been allowed to get away with a variety of misdeeds; it contributed to an institutional culture in which it is easier to deny and lie than tell the truth.

Butt, as did Javed Miandad, has an ego the size of the Himalayas. They bluster their way through while the corruption mounts, but little is done to curb the growing problems. Chris Broad and Simon Taufel still have nights of cold sweat over the way they were strafed in the Sri Lanka players' van, and left like "sitting ducks" on March 3 last year. These were claims Butt and other PCB officials also lied about. Why did it take 15 months or longer before pressure was brought to bear by the International Cricket Council on the report which condemned the PCB's role in March 3 security? Remember, seven policemen were left dead on the streets of Lahore; all the terrorists escaped.

This year, to give Pakistan a "home" venue, the England and Wales Cricket Board (ECB) and the Marylebone Cricket Club (MCC) staged a "spirit of cricket series" with Australia. And this is how the team behaves, as well as its discredited management.

If cricket is to become a respected international sport, it needs to have a transparent image, not one where bookies can manipulate results. It is why all South Asia-linked agents need to be investigated by the ICC and register with them, as a way to get rid of the ogres and match-fixers now poisoning the game.

Columns: Pakistan Cricket: The fibbers off the field | Trevor Chesterfield


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

Asim 1 can easily generate new time stamp, example set system date to same date they NOTW claimed bet took place, all they have to do is get a video convertor, and convert Mazhar_majeed.avi to any new video format, same format will also do, all you have to choose is 'Save as' on new storage media/PC.

Mechanical Hard Drives are dated technology, we have moved on to SSDs (solid-state drives), what if they stored video on NAND Flash memory ? How to calculate the rate of decay in strength then ?





Asim Aquil said:


> If the authenticity of the video is proven, then whats left to arrest them?
> 
> Obviously its not been proven.
> 
> Step 1
> 
> For example if the video was recorded onto a hard disk as Mazhar_majeed.avi. First thing I would check was the Date-modified stamp. If it says its before the no-balls, then I will go to step 2.
> 
> If its after the no balls, then I know right away the proof is not there.
> 
> Step 2
> 
> I will check which sectors/clusters does the date containing mazhar_majeed.avi occupy. I will then take a reading of the magnetism of that area as data is written by magnets onto discs.
> 
> Step 3
> 
> I will re record on a similar storage media, from the same writing devices. Then take its reading.
> 
> I will then no the attenuation in the strength of magnetism over time. I will also make calculations of the rate of decay in strength per day, through daily observations. Then I can easily calculate on day 3 this would be the magnetic strength, on day 4 this and so on.
> 
> So what is the issue that such results have not been published and the players still not indicted?


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

What happened to the Website of the 'News of The World '?

I Can't access It


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

Stuart Broad (stueybroad) on Twitter -
Bio - Naked model. Celebrity.



> An Indian man turned up at my hotel room carrying a box last night. I slammed the door in his face before remembering I'd ordered a takeaway


----------



## Awesome

Gentle Typhoon said:


> Asim 1 can easily generate new time stamp, example set system date to same date they NOTW claimed bet took place, all they have to do is get a video convertor, and convert Mazhar_majeed.avi to any new video format, same format will also do, all you have to choose is 'Save as' on new storage media/PC.
> 
> Mechanical Hard Drives are dated technology, we have moved on to SSDs (solid-state drives), what if they stored video on NAND Flash memory ? How to calculate the rate of decay in strength then ?


It's a common mis-conception that SSD has some circuitry that defines memory.

NAND based flash chips have a finite amount of re-programmable gated operations and these are kept alive by capacitors on the board. So there is still degradation of data.

About your date-time stamp, as I said IF the datetime stamp IS before the no balls then we will get into the forensics part of the investigation to confirm if it wasn't manually changed.


----------



## Awesome

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> What happened to the Website of the 'News of The World '?
> 
> I Can't access It


Broken NOTW.co.uk Is A Premonition Of Life Behind Its Wall | paidContent:UK


----------



## SpArK

Asim Aquil said:


> Broken NOTW.co.uk Is A Premonition Of Life Behind Its Wall | paidContent:UK



working fine now.

Apologies | News Of The World


----------



## LaBong

Aamer was in grip of evil, ICC should be lenient: Atherton - Top Stories - Cricket - Sports - The Times of India

Do agree with Atherton, Aameer should be given second chance even if proved guilty. I want to see more cricket from this guy.


----------



## Awesome

Abir said:


> Aamer was in grip of evil, ICC should be lenient: Atherton - Top Stories - Cricket - Sports - The Times of India
> 
> Do agree with Atherton, Aameer should be given second chance even if proved guilty. I want to see more cricket from this guy.


We should only come to that once he's proven guilty.


----------



## TARIQ BN ZIYAAD

asslam alaikum,

if proven guilty all of them should be punished even aamer to make an example otherwise after 5 years we will be having young guys doing the same. no one should be spared if proven guilty but dont jump nothing have established yet.

TARIQ


----------



## Bang Galore

*Butt a liar, his defence a joke: Rameez Raja*

LONDON: Former Pakistan captain Rameez Raja has called Salman Butt a "liar" and ridiculed the suspended cricketer's defence against allegations of 'spot-fixing' as a "big joke".

"Salman Butt's claims are a joke, a big joke. If you are implicated, you've got to come out straight away and say, 'I've not done this, I don't care what the allegations are, I'm not involved and that is the truth'," Raja told 'The News of the World', which has exposed the scam with a sting operation.

"He has not done that, he has come across as a big liar. I am so heavily and thoroughly disappointed by Pakistan's captain," he added.

Raja said for any match to be fixed, captain's involvement has to be there and Test skipper Butt cannot claim innocence in the face of some damning evidence produced by the newspaper.

"You look at match-fixing and the captain has to be crooked, they've got to be involved, along with some of the major players in the team, for it to happen," he said.

"It all depends on the captain. The way it was told in the paper '10th over, sixth ball' it actually did happen. It's up to the captain to ensure the bowler is still operating in the 10th over," he added.

Raja said he considered Butt a sensible cricketer but his actions have left him disappointed.

"I thought Butt was intelligent enough to understand the importance of leading Pakistan and setting an example.

"This is going to hurt Pakistan cricket. We have become a laughing stock. These players have brought shame on Pakistan's history. They have been caught in the act. Nothing can detract from that fact," he said.

Butt and pacers Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Aamir were suspended by the ICC after the sting operation, which showed a bookie boasting about how he bribed them to bowl no-balls during last week's Lord's Test against England.

Butt a liar, his defence a joke: Rameez Raja - Top Stories - Cricket - Sports - The Times of India


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

^ what if Rameez denies everything 

I wont be surprised, its a roller coaster ride


----------



## Zebronic

Abir said:


> Aamer was in grip of evil, ICC should be lenient: Atherton - Top Stories - Cricket - Sports - The Times of India
> 
> Do agree with Atherton, Aameer should be given second chance even if proved guilty. I want to see more cricket from this guy.




Just because he is a good bowler doesn't mean he is allow to cheat.....

If he proven guilty he should be ban for life, I am totally disappointed by Athertonand and disagree by his comment,it will be disaster for cricket in future. No cheat should be left without punishment otherwise coming generation may feel free to do it again and this fire may reach other country also...


----------



## riju78

Pakistan must prove they are not a sick joke 
ANDY DUNN 
04/09/2010 

IF THE Pakistan cricket authorities are looking for a good lawyer to defend their players against the ICC corruption charges, may I suggest Bob Massingberd. 

I will let Captain Blackadder wistfully encapsulate Mr Massingberd's qualities. 


"I remember Massingberd's most famous case, the case of the bloody knife. A man was found next to a murdered body, he had the knife in his hand, 13 witnesses had seen him stab the victim and when the police arrived he said: 'I'm glad I killed the b******.' Massingberd not only got him off, but got him knighted in the New Year's Honours list, and the relatives of the victim had to pay to have the blood washed out of his jacket." 


Still, Pakistani officials blindly defend Salman Butt, Mohammad Amir, and Mohammad Asif. 


Leading the ludicrous rearguard action is Wajid Shamsul Hasan. 


If he is Pakistan's High Commissioner, I dread to think what the Low Commissioner is like. 


This is all a set-up, he ranted. The video was made after the no-balls. The charges are premature. If nothing else, Hasan is comedy gold. 


Don't worry, here comes Pakistani team manager Yasser Saaed to the rescue - a guy with an uncanny resemblance to Alan Whicker and most definitely in his own world. 


"I have made the decision to leave them (the three accused) out." 


This at the same time as Hasan was speaking of the trio, claiming they had been asked to be excused because of 'mental torture'. 


The only mental torture was inflicted by the characters who somehow have a say in the running of Pakistani cricket. 


PCB chairman Ijaz Butt sat there and claimed the media had 'levelled charges without any truth'. 


Maybe I'm biased but the evidence looked pretty compelling to me. 


The Pakistani authorities have slipped into their tried and trusted fallback mode. Conspiracy theories. 


There is a willingness to help Pakistan cricket in troubled times. 


That is what the ICC's Task Force was set up for. 


That is why the English Cricket Board have provided a safe haven for a team unable to fulfil its home fixtures because of security concerns. But Pakistan cricket has to help itself first. It doesn't do that by conjuring up fanciful tales of skullduggery. 


There is no tangled web of intrigue behind this story. 


This is a shameful saga with few complications. Men cheat. Men sell their integrity for a few bucks. Men have no shame. That is the story. Full-stop. 


Don't for one minute give me all the bull about impoverished backgrounds and peer pressure. 


Rich or poor, Pakistani or English, the difference between good and bad remains the same. 


The difference between moral and immoral does not have any class caveats, does not have any financial code. Down-at-heel or well-to-do, you're either willing to cheat or you're not. These guys were willing to cheat. 


But you know what? This was actually an opportunity for Pakistani cricket to make a stance. 


To prove it no longer wants to be a sick joke told by backstreet bookies, that it wants to be a sport that has been dragged kicking and screaming into an ethical world. 


The Pakistani executives should have announced their own stringent inquiry into the affair - not just hauled in the three accused for a cup of tea, listened to them plead their innocence and then declare... it's all a fit-up. 


And, of course, while investigations continue, this team should not be playing cricket. Sunday's game in Cardiff is already a farce. For that, the ECB - and its laughably pompous chief Giles Clarke - should take a share of the blame. 


It is clear that the financial cost of scrapping the rest of the tour was uppermost in ECB minds when they campaigned for it to continue. 


But maybe we should have expected that from an organisation that became so enamoured of financial gain that it hopped into bed with Allen Stanford - a man now awaiting trial on fraud charges. 


Overall, the ECB have handled the situation reasonably well - apart from allowing the charade that is the current Pakistan cricket set-up to continue playing here. Pakistan have brought in Asad Shafiq and 7ft 1in fast bowler Mohammad Irfan (another one of their tall stories) to bolster their squad. 


They resisted the temptation to call up Danish Kaneira, probably because he has to attend Chelmsford Police Station on September 15 where he will be further questioned over allegations of, yes, spot-fixing in a county game. 


At least the ICC acted decisively, if not somewhat belatedly. Sir Ronnie Flanagan and Haroon Lorgat exuded calm authority at Lord's on Friday. 


But one thing underpinned the hour-long press conference. Flanagan's Anti-Corruption and Security Unit does not have enough power to tackle a problem that his predecessor Paul Condon described as a 'rash'. 


It is not sanctioned to mount the sort of investigation carried out by this newspaper. 


It has a confidential hotline which people can ring with whispers of chicanery. It's like going into battle with a balloon on a stick. 


Cricket has to give more power to people such as Flanagan if it is serious about weeding out the cheats and charlatans. 


And if Pakistan wants to be taken seriously in the world of cricket, if it wants help in its time of greatest need, it should co-operate in a spirit of openness and contrition. 


Not fudge the issue and not concoct bizarre yarns to shield the three men who have been caught with the knives in their hands. 


IF THE Pakistan cricket authorities are looking for a good lawyer to defend their players against the ICC corruption charges, may I suggest Bob Massingberd. | News Of The World


----------



## Awesome

riju78 said:


> Proof it wasn't 'set up'



Already Answered before, here I'll post it again:



Asim Aquil said:


> Gentle Typhoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> *HC Hasan* - "It could have been dated before the match or after the match, or at a different time. Do you have answers to these questions? "
> 
> *NOTW *- No chance, Mr Hasan. We have cast-iron proof with timed evidence from e-mails, text messages, phone records, videos and receipts.
> 
> 
> 
> How do Emails, Text messages, phone records prove that, those videos were shot before the no balls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have dated receipts showing our reporters picked up &#163;140,000 from a London travel agents and took a hired car to the London hotel where our undercover Investigations Editor Mazher Mahmood met match fixer Mazhar Majeed to hand over the cash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, a receipt of picking up the cash is different from a receipt of handing over the cash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police possess CCTV footage from the hotel showing Mahmood and Majeed arriving separately for the meeting on August 25.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Majeed and Mahmood had been schmoozing around for a lot while longer than when the alleged transaction was amde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 9.53pm, Majeed texted Mahmood asking: "Boss can we meet at 10.30 pls". Five minutes later he sent another asking: "Which hotel?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A claim not captured in the videos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We videoed the handover and later Mahmood e-mailed our Editor Colin Myler, company lawyer Tom Crone and the news editor to brief them on what had happened.
> 
> His e-mail is timed at 01:24 on August 26 - nine- and-a-half hours BEFORE the Lord's Test was due to begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is also between NOTW staff and not captured on the video.
> 
> They could have held a dated third party newspaper in front of the videos, a trick that has been used in movies since forever and is commonly known.
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bc040400065

*Fixed Sydney Test a '$3m windfall for Pakistan players' *

Jamie Pandaram 
September 6, 2010

*A PAKISTAN player has claimed crooked teammates made £1.8million ($3million) by fixing the Sydney Test last January, as Salman Butt was caught with up to £15,000 of the money used in a News of the World sting to expose alleged spot-fixing during the fourth Test against England at Lord's.*

The opening batsman Yasir Hameed inadvertently told an undercover reporter from the newspaper that Pakistan players were fixing "almost every match".

*"In the Sydney Test match they made 1.8million  they gave away the match," Hameed said. "I don't know how the money was divided up. They were doing it [fixing] in almost every match. God knows what they were up to. Scotland Yard was after them for ages. It makes me angry because I'm playing my best and they are trying to lose."*

Hameed, who was not part of the Australian tour, had denied making the comments but a video was released showing him speaking Urdu, with subtitles backing up the newspaper's quotes.

Butt has told police that the money given to him by his manager and alleged fixer Mazhar Majeed via News of the World was for a sponsorship deal.

Majeed also manages the pacemen Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Amir, who along with Butt face up to 23 charges under the International Cricket Council's anti-corruption laws and possible criminal charges of conspiracy to defraud bookmakers.

Majeed was filmed taking a bribe of £150,000 and then predicting exactly when Asif and Amir would bowl no-balls in the infamous Test. The three players claim no knowledge of Majeed's alleged criminal activities.

The Pakistan team's legal adviser, Tafazzul Rizvi, told Geo TV: *"The players also showed their written contracts for these sponsorship deals to police. The players have contested the allegation and also volunteered themselves for police investigations.*

"But just having currency does not mean the player is involved in criminal or illegal activities.

*"They were not aware of their agent's illegal activities. They only had a relationship of player-agent with him. They have constantly proclaimed their innocence of the charges against them. The money transferred to the players by Mazhar related to sponsorship and endorsement deals."*It's understood a fourth player is being investigated.

Meanwhile, Pakistan's high commissioner to Britain, Wajid Shamsul Hasan, who last week suggested the players had been set up, changed his stance yesterday, demanding a "most draconian penalty" if they are found guilty.

Fixed Sydney Test a '$3m windfall for Pakistan players'


----------



## Awesome

Gentle Typhoon said:


> ^ what if Rameez denies everything
> 
> I wont be surprised, its a roller coaster ride


I heard him say these words.

He said this 2-3 hours after the allegations were made. Everyone said this, it was a knee-jerk reaction. My own comments in the beginning of this thread were eat them alive. 

It's just that after it was shown that its not all cut and dry and the main piece of evidence is yet to be proven, when I said hold on, lets see what's really going on here.


----------



## LaBong

Zebronic said:


> Just because he is a good bowler doesn't mean he is allow to cheat.....
> 
> If he proven guilty he should be ban for life, I am totally disappointed by Athertonand and disagree by his comment,it will be disaster for cricket in future. No cheat should be left without punishment otherwise coming generation may feel free to do it again and this fire may reach other country also...



Not because he is good bowler, Asif is good bowler too. He is a kid, he doesn't deserve life ban, he should be given a second chance, that is, if proven guilty.


----------



## LaBong

> How do Emails, Text messages, phone records prove that, those videos were shot before the no balls?



Depends on the contents of the emails, if the email was generic about match fixing, it doesn't prove anything but if they specifically told in the email when the no balls will be bowled, then it's a whole different matter. 



> Again, a receipt of picking up the cash is different from a receipt of handing over the cash.



True it doesn't prove that the cash was indeed handed out to Butt that day itself. But logically, why would Butt take the cash after the whole hoopla been shown in NOTW? That would be making a complete butt out of himself! 



> At 9.53pm, Majeed texted Mahmood asking: "Boss can we meet at 10.30 pls". Five minutes later he sent another asking: "Which hotel?"
> 
> A claim not captured in the videos.



Yes, but the CCTV image shows that they have met that very day. Although that doesn't tell us the purpose of their meeting or video is indeed of that meeting. 



> This is also between NOTW staff and not captured on the video.



But we don't need video proof to know when the mail was triggered.


----------



## Awesome

Abir said:


> Depends on the contents of the emails, if the email was generic about match fixing, it doesn't prove anything but if they specifically told in the email when the no balls will be bowled, then it's a whole different matter.
> 
> 
> 
> True it doesn't prove that the cash was indeed handed out to Butt that day itself. But logically, why would Butt take the cash after the whole hoopla been shown in NOTW? That would be making a complete butt out of himself!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but the CCTV image shows that they have met that very day. Although that doesn't tell us the purpose of their meeting or video is indeed of that meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> But we don't need video proof to know when the mail was triggered.


Emails if sent over a public mail network like gmail, hotmail will be a lot more credible in establishing timelines.

NOTW can even change the time stamp on emails sent to their own mail server.

So till they release the details and the mode of emailing, we can't say they have anything. So the contents of the emails would be something worth looking at.


----------



## SpArK

*Match-fixing scandal: Opener Yasir Hameed summoned by Pak high commission*

Yasir Hameed, who has made damning revelations about match fixing involving Pakistan team, was today summoned by the country's high commission in London.

Yasir reached the high commission in the afternoon and met the high commissioner Wajid Shamsul Hasan and Pakistan Cricket Board chief Ijaz Butt.

He is in the eye of a storm after his video interview was released by the British tabloid News of the World and in it he was seen and heard making various allegations that many Pakistani players regularly fix matches.

Yasir has, however, denied the interview and tried to take damage control steps insisting the newspaper had cheated with him.

"I never knew they were recording anything. This guy came to me to talk about a bat sticker sponsorship deal. He started talking about the News of the World stories and I just repeated them. I had general discussion with him," Yasir claimed.

The batsman, who played in the last two Tests against England, said the newspaper had called up his brother and offered him large sum of money and even British passport if they do not deny the interview.

Sources close to the batsman said that the Pakistan high commission and PCB wanted to see what legal steps Yasir could take to seek damages against the newspaper.


Match-fixing scandal: Opener Yasir Hameed summoned by Pak high commission - Sport - DNA


----------



## Hulk

It will public email for sure, also for NOW's email will still travel over the net. So actual timestamps can be found.


----------



## Hulk

Where is the video? I am convinced they did it.


----------



## LaBong

> NOTW can even change the time stamp on emails sent to their own mail server.



It will be routed through public network so getting actual timestamps won't be hard.


----------



## Awesome

Abir said:


> It will be routed through public network so getting actual timestamps won't be hard.


Why would it be routed through public networks, if its from @notw.co.uk to @notw.co.uk?

Mail Client directly connects to the mail server through SMTP, drops the email, the mail server puts it in the inbox of the recipient.

Not a single non NOTW server is involved.


----------



## foxbat

Asim Aquil said:


> Why would it be routed through public networks, if its from @notw.co.uk to @notw.co.uk?
> 
> Mail Client directly connects to the mail server through SMTP, drops the email, the mail server puts it in the inbox of the recipient.
> 
> Not a single non NOTW server is involved.



Unless NOTW uses a 3rd party owned/managed datacenter/Server farm..

But too much if and buts at this time...Hopefully it gets clearer down the line


----------



## Hulk

Asim Aquil said:


> Why would it be routed through public networks, if its from @notw.co.uk to @notw.co.uk?
> 
> Mail Client directly connects to the mail server through SMTP, drops the email, the mail server puts it in the inbox of the recipient.
> 
> Not a single non NOTW server is involved.



You are suggesting these email would be between Now's employee's or the Pakistani player's or the bookie was given a Now email id?

I do not think they will be talking about internal emails sent by now employees for sure.


----------



## Zebronic

Abir said:


> Not because he is good bowler, Asif is good bowler too. He is a kid, he doesn't deserve life ban, he should be given a second chance, that is, if proven guilty.




ya great excuse... If he is involve in fixing then he should be punished even thou he is a baby..


----------



## WAQAS119

Zebronic said:


> ya great excuse... If he is involve in fixing then he should be punished even thou he is a baby..



Ok Ok calm down! Your envy is prominent in your post


----------



## rafay321

bhaiiuyaa sab clear hoagaya hai.................the propety, cash and those hifi gadgets in their hands ....

I am not waiting or any more results form any investigations. 

Truth is out.


----------



## LaBong

Asim Aquil said:


> Why would it be routed through public networks, if its from @notw.co.uk to @notw.co.uk?
> 
> Mail Client directly connects to the mail server through SMTP, drops the email, the mail server puts it in the inbox of the recipient.
> 
> Not a single non NOTW server is involved.



Not sure if you can change the timestamps if they use ssl, also the SMTP request should hop between public routers before ending up to recipient mailbox. I don't have much knowledge on how mail servers work though, wasted my engineering days on dope. Anyway hope in coming days, everything will be cleared, if they can't prove they will have to let the players go.


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

Asim Aquil said:


> Why would it be routed through public networks, if its from @notw.co.uk to @notw.co.uk?
> 
> Mail Client directly connects to the mail server through SMTP, drops the email, the mail server puts it in the inbox of the recipient.
> 
> Not a single non NOTW server is involved.



In a desperate bid to "defend" our team, you are forgetting to use Cerebral cortex - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

Why would a mail be sent from an NOTW mail server, let alone from and to NOTW servers? What sort of a sting operation would it be, if the undercover reporter gave his NOTW email address for communicating with his "clients"? 

In all likelyhood an email ID associated with a 3rd party email service provider would have been used

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pukhtoon

Spot-fixing controversy
Hameed denies newspaper revelations
Osman Samiuddin and Nagraj Gollapudi

September 5, 2010


Further match-fixing allegations are emerging from the News of the World &#169; News of the World

The Pakistan opener, Yasir Hameed, has clarified a string of allegations attributed to him in the News of the World, claiming that he was only repeating information he had read in the newspaper's original report last Sunday. 

Hameed was the victim of an undercover video sting in this Sunday's paper, in which he is seen talking to a man, the undercover reporter, in Nottingham a few days after the end of the Test series. Hameed spent Sunday at the Pakistani High Commission issuing a statement read out by PCB legal advisor Taffazul Rizvi which re-iterated the comments made to ESPNcricinfo late on Saturday 

Hameed says the man came to him claiming to be a representative of a global airline and wanted to talk about possible sponsorship deals. "I have never spoken to the NOTW and I haven't said anything like this," he told ESPNcricinfo. "I was only talking about what I had heard from the original NOTW reports anyway." 

In his statement, Hameed said that after discussing sponsorship deals, the man he knew by the name of Abid Khan, offered him a sum of &#163;25,000 to give a statement against his three team-mates who found themselves at the centre of the spot-fixing controversy to which Hameed said, he, "immediately refused and put the phone down. I was neither called nor answered any calls from Abid after this conversation." 

Hameed says his last dealings with Abid Khan came in the form of a text message which read: "Pls call me. Incidentally you are in video drinking wine and saying all the quotes attributed to you. Denying it is just stupid as we will be releasing the video on tv. Better that you stand up and speak the truth". 

When ESPNcricinfo tried to the telephone number from where the text message was sent, it was directed to the Metropolitan Police control room. A spokesman for Scotland Yard suggested to ESPNcricinfo that the number had been put on call-divert by the owner of the mobile phone, and confirmed that it was not coming through to an emergency hotline. The spokesman also added that the matter would be looked into. 

Shahid Afridi, the Pakistan captain, was dismissive of Hameed. "I think he is 30, 31, but mentally he is 15, 16," he said after the Twenty20 at Cardiff. "I don't know with who he was sitting or in which situation he gave this message, I don't know but we have known him for a long time and we can expect anything from him. He has been doing these type of things a lot of time." 

And when pressed on whether Hameed was unreliable he added: "Yeah, the people know which type of character he is." 


During the course of the video referred to by "Abid", which is now available to view on the NOTW website, Hameed discussed the fall-out of the controversy, the Sydney Test and Hameed's claim that a bookie approached him during the 2004 Champions Trophy in England. 


At one point the reporter asks him, "These guys must talk about it among themselves, right, they must do it definitely? They say they did it in every match." 

"Nearly," Hameed replies. 

"Sure?" the reporter asks. 

"God knows," Hameed says before alluding to what he has read. "This is what reports say, Scotland Yard has been after them for long." 

In another bit, the reporter talks to Hameed about the Sydney Test in Australia, which Mazhar Majeed - the man at the centre of the allegations - claimed last week was fixed. 

The reporter, having heard Hameed tell him that he was not associated with Majeed, asks him, "But man they did it in Australia as well, in Australia you didn't play?" 

"No," says Hameed. 

"You didn't play in Australia, even there they did something bad." 

"In the Sydney Test, &#163;1.8 million," says Hameed. 

However, Hameed told ESPNcricinfo that the figure only came up from the NOTW itself. "That figure in the video of the Sydney Test, &#163;1.8 million, I didn't just dream up that figure from nowhere, it was there in NOTW [it was actually 1.3 million]." 

Talk then comes to Hameed's position within the side and he appears in the video to blame whatever is happening within the side on his own dropping from the team. "Of course why not? Because of these bad things I am out, I never got involved," he says. "If you sit here and say I am a bookie and that you have to fix the match tomorrow, now I've met lots of people like this in the past..." 

"They approached you?" the reporter interrupts. 

"Yah I refused," Hameed replies. 

"Good, good," says the reporter. 

"They offered me handsome money," Hameed continues. "I would've come to you in a Ferrari now. I mean there is enough so that your desires are fulfilled...buy a car, that is how much money they were giving." 

"How much did they offer?" asks the reporter. 

"Man, they've offered big big money. Up to &#163;150,000," says Hameed. 

The newspaper claimed that this offer was made to Hameed during the 2004 Champions Trophy semi-final between Pakistan and West Indies, which Pakistan lost after choosing to bat first on a seaming pitch. 

But Hameed told ESPNcricinfo he had not specified the semi-final. "I never talked about the Champions Trophy semi-final of 2004. I said that during that tournament someone had come up to me in a hotel and indicated he might want to do something like that and I had told him to get lost straight away. The guy [undercover reporter] asked me which Champions Trophy that was and I said the one in which we lost in the semis to West Indies. I did not mean that match specifically." 

ICC sources close to the investigation confirmed to ESPNcricinfo that they were unaware of any such approach made to Hameed, which would mean, if the allegations are true, the player himself would be in breach of the Anti-Corruption Code of Conduct for failing to follow the proper procedures. 

Article 2.4.2 states it is an offence if a player fails "to disclose to the ACSU (without undue delay) full details of any approaches or invitations received by the Player or Player Support Personnel to engage in conduct that would amount to a breach of the Anti-Corruption Code." 

Hameed was recalled to the Pakistan side after a gap of over two years and played in the last two Tests of the current series. He was not selected for the limited-overs series but chose to stay on in the UK for a few more days. 

The allegation is one of a host of additional strands to the NOTW's coverage of the match-fixing scandal, including the suggestion that the ICC are investigating an unnamed fourth Pakistan player. 

Also revealed in an eight-page special produced by the newspaper, they claim that Salman Butt, Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Amir, who have been questioned by police twice this week since the initial story broke last weekend, are facing 23 charges between them. 

The paper also hit back at claims of Wajid Shamsul Hasan, the Pakistan High Commissioner to the UK, that the players were set up by NOTW. The paper published details and dates of CCTV footage and text messages proving, what it claims to be meetings between the undercover reporter and Majeed before the Lord's Test. 

A Scotland Yard spokesman confirmed to ESPNcricinfo that no new arrests have been made in relation to the ongoing case. 


Spot-fixing controversy: Yasir Hameed denies newspaper revelations that he was offered &#163;150,000 | Cricket News | England v Pakistan 2010 | Cricinfo.com



Muhammad Aamir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Pakistani_Athiest said:


> In a desperate bid to "defend" our team, you are forgetting to use Cerebral cortex - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Why would a mail be sent from an NOTW mail server, let alone from and to NOTW servers? What sort of a sting operation would it be, if the undercover reporter gave his NOTW email address for communicating with his "clients"?
> 
> In all likelyhood an email ID associated with a 3rd party email service provider would have been used


Err my cerebral cortex is being used quite fine, please re-read and connect the dots better yourself.

1) NOTW has STATED it sent the email to its editors and legal advisors - all NOTW staff. That means they sent an email within the company?

The mail doesn't leave their enterprise mailing server for internal emails. Please read up on how email servers work, I can't give you a lesson on email servers on a forum right now.

A mail being sent from an NOTW employee to another NOTW employee would've been internally routed by their enterprise server(s).

Now if and only if, NOTW employee used Hotmail or Gmail to send the email, then those time stamps can be deemed reliable since its a mail server upon which NOTW has no control.

2) There is no mention of the "likelihood" you're stating and again you're being speculative while I'm being factual. If you have the facts and the counter arguments please state them.


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

Asim Aquil said:


> Err my cerebral cortex is being used quite fine, please re-read and connect the dots better yourself.
> 
> 1) NOTW has STATED it sent the email to its editors and legal advisors - all NOTW staff. That means they sent an email within the company?
> 
> The mail doesn't leave their enterprise mailing server for internal emails. Please read up on how email servers work, I can't give you a lesson on email servers on a forum right now.
> 
> A mail being sent from an NOTW employee to another NOTW employee would've been internally routed by their enterprise server(s).
> 
> Now if and only if, NOTW employee used Hotmail or Gmail to send the email, then those time stamps can be deemed reliable since its a mail server upon which NOTW has no control.
> 
> 2) There is no mention of the "likelihood" you're stating and again you're being speculative while I'm being factual. If you have the facts and the counter arguments please state them.



*Sorry for the insult about cerebral cortex*. My bad, I thought you were referring to mail sent out to people outside. Yea, I do know how mail servers work and usually internal mails aren't routed out. I don't think that NOTW employees would have used gmail or hotmail. 

But if something was sent out to ALL NOTW staff after instead of before the incident, don't you think that someone would have come out.

Anyway, I need to re-read the whole article again. I think I've misinterpreted something.


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

It was always on my mind that Afridi left test cricket captaincy for some good reason , Now it make sense that he knew that his team is sold out.


----------



## rafay321

Afridi is right.

These so called talented "youngsters" are actually 15 or 16 in their heads. They just don't know how to carry themselves as ambassadors of the country. Bunch of retards. 

Someone recently gave statement about the ill mental condition of Pakistani players. I guess he was right.


----------



## LaBong

I did some read up and indeed you can change the timestamps in request header from mail server. But for that to be successful you need to sync the time of all the clients with mail server, or they need to use an exclusive mail server for this transaction only.

Don't think it's very feasible option.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

In his statement, Hameed said that after discussing sponsorship deals, *the man he knew by the name of Abid Khan, offered him a sum of £25,000 to give a statement against his three team-mates who found themselves at the centre of the spot-fixing controversy *to which Hameed said, he, "immediately refused and put the phone down. I was neither called nor answered any calls from Abid after this conversation."

Hameed says his last dealings with Abid Khan came in the form of a text message which read:* "Pls call me. Incidentally you are in video drinking wine and saying all the quotes attributed to you. Denying it is just stupid as we will be releasing the video on tv. Better that you stand up and speak the truth".*

In his statement, Hameed also published the phone number from where the text message was sent, but when ESPNcricinfo dialled it, it was directed to the Metropolitan Police control room. A spokesman for Scotland Yard suggested that the number had been put on call-divert by the owner of the mobile phone, and confirmed that it was not coming through to an emergency hotline. The spokesman also added that the matter would be looked into.

Spot-fixing controversy: Yasir Hameed denies newspaper revelations that he was offered £150,000 | Cricket News | England v Pakistan 2010 | Cricinfo.com

That sounds like blackmail and paying someone to say lies to support a particular 'story'.

Some of us were already pointing out yesterday that the Hameed video looked suspicious, now there is confirmation. So the question now is that if NOTW was willing to pay 25,000 pounds to Hameed to slander his teammates, then it would be reasonable to approach their other video and claims with some skepticism as well.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Abir said:


> I did some read up and indeed you can change the timestamps in request header from mail server. But for that to be successful you need to sync the time of all the clients with mail server, or they need to use an exclusive mail server for this transaction only.
> 
> Don't think it's very feasible option.



Playing Devils Advocate - if Mazhar had set up the entire thing and knew before hand what story he wanted (as in the case of Hameed, where he allegedly sought to bribe Hameed to slander his teammates), then he was essentially working from a 'script'.

If he was working from a pre-determined 'script', then he knew what his email would be about before the events took place, and he could have merely sent out an email detailing events as they were planned to happen. The time stamp would be authentic, but the contents of the email would refer to events yet to happen, but that had been scripted to occur in that manner.


----------



## foxbat

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> In his statement, Hameed said that after discussing sponsorship deals, *the man he knew by the name of Abid Khan, offered him a sum of £25,000 to give a statement against his three team-mates who found themselves at the centre of the spot-fixing controversy *to which Hameed said, he, "immediately refused and put the phone down. I was neither called nor answered any calls from Abid after this conversation."
> 
> Hameed says his last dealings with Abid Khan came in the form of a text message which read:* "Pls call me. Incidentally you are in video drinking wine and saying all the quotes attributed to you. Denying it is just stupid as we will be releasing the video on tv. Better that you stand up and speak the truth".*
> 
> In his statement, Hameed also published the phone number from where the text message was sent, but when ESPNcricinfo dialled it, it was directed to the Metropolitan Police control room. A spokesman for Scotland Yard suggested that the number had been put on call-divert by the owner of the mobile phone, and confirmed that it was not coming through to an emergency hotline. The spokesman also added that the matter would be looked into.
> 
> Spot-fixing controversy: Yasir Hameed denies newspaper revelations that he was offered £150,000 | Cricket News | England v Pakistan 2010 | Cricinfo.com
> 
> That sounds like blackmail and paying someone to say lies to support a particular 'story'.
> 
> *Some of us were already pointing out yesterday that the Hameed video looked suspicious, now there is confirmation*. So the question now is that if NOTW was willing to pay 25,000 pounds to Hameed to slander his teammates, then it would be reasonable to approach their other video and claims with some skepticism as well.



The only confirmation of suspicions is a denial by Hameed who allegedly said those words and if he really did, would have been given a dressing down by the management. 

So its like his word against NOWT and a video tape. No prize for guessing whose word carries more credibility at this time

Its unfortunate though that in media trials like this, it becomes more of guilty till proven innocent.


----------



## foxbat

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Playing Devils Advocate - if Mazhar had set up the entire thing and knew before hand what story he wanted (as in the case of Hameed, where he allegedly sought to bribe Hameed to slander his teammates), then he was essentially working from a 'script'.
> 
> If he was working from a pre-determined 'script', then he knew what his email would be about before the events took place, and he could have merely sent out an email detailing events as they were planned to happen. The time stamp would be authentic, but the contents of the email would refer to events yet to happen, but that had been scripted to occur in that manner.



I was thinking exactly the same thing. Also if (and its a big if) NOTW is doing all this extensive fabrication to frame the Pakistani cricketers (wonder why), they definitely would have a solid ground work in place.. Much more solid than what can be shaken with simple date matches and video tape forensics.


----------



## SpArK

*
ICC cricket fixing inquiry includes fourth mystery player*







_Pakistan cricketer Yasir Hameed has denied telling the News of the World that his teammates were corrupt. Photograph: Carl Court/AFP/Getty Images
_




The first meeting between Pakistan and England since fixing allegations plunged cricket into crisis began under appropriately dark skies in Cardiff today, amid claims the International Cricket Council's fixing inquiry had been widened to include a fourth player.

After last week charging and suspending the three players at the centre of the alleged betting scam  Test captain Salman Butt, fast bowler Mohammad Asif, and highly regarded teenager Mohammad Amir  the ICC said it would not comment further on any ongoing investigation.

*It is understood that the ICC has written to Pakistan wicketkeeper Kamran Akmal in connection with a separate inquiry that does not relate to the current tour. However, there is no suggestion that he is the mystery fourth player claimed to be under investigation by reports tonight.*

The three players are likely to appeal against the provisional suspension imposed last week under the ICC's code, which will see them unable to play for months while its investigation takes place.

But new claims by the News of the World that opening Test batsman Yasir Hameed had claimed fixing was rife among his teammates were immediately called into question by the player and Pakistan media outlets that said he had been asked leading questions and mistranslated.

Hameed, who did not play today and is not in the one day squad, said he had not given any interview  the exchange was filmed by an undercover reporter posing as a potential sponsor  and that he had not alleged any Pakistan player was guilty of match fixing.

"They were doing it in almost every match," Hameed was quoted as saying. "God knows what they were up to. Scotland Yard was after them for ages."

But Hameed said he was merely admitting that the players had discussed the allegations.

"I was approached by this guy about a deal for sticker sponsorship on my bat. It was a general discussion and I just repeated what had already been published in the News of the World," said Hameed.

"I was tricked into this interview, I never knew they were recording it, which is a serious offence and I am talking to the Pakistan team management about it."

The batsman was today summoned to see the Pakistan high commissioner and Pakistan Cricket Board chairman Ijaz Butt and is believed to be considering the possibility of legal action.

The ICC could still investigate Hameed for his claim that he was approached by a middle man during the Champions Trophy in 2004, which under the commission's code should have been reported to anti-corruption investigators.

Police interviewed the three Pakistan players, alleged to have agreed to bowl no balls at specific moments of the fourth Test at Lord's, under caution on Friday before releasing them without condition or charge.

*They are examining phone calls and text messages between the three and middle man Mazhar Majeed, as well as looking to link money found in their possession to £150,000 handed over by the News of the World. All three players maintain their innocence. Majeed was arrested and bailed a week ago.*

ICC cricket fixing inquiry includes fourth mystery player | Sport | The Guardian


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

foxbat said:


> The only confirmation of suspicions is a denial by Hameed who allegedly said those words and if he really did, would have been given a dressing down by the management.
> 
> So its like his word against NOWT and a video tape. No prize for guessing whose word carries more credibility at this time
> 
> Its unfortunate though that in media trials like this, it becomes more of guilty till proven innocent.



The tape itself, even heavily edited by NOTW, supports Hameed's version. The same part that CricInfo focuses on was pointed out by us yesterday, where he refers to 'reports say this'. He has now come out himself and clarified even further that everything was based on the NOTW reports themselves.

At no point does Hameed make any clear cut statements suggesting he had first hand knowledge of any fixing by his teammates.


----------



## SpArK

*Pakistan match-fixing claims: Yasir Hameed facing ACU interview over claims*

Yasir Hameed, the Pakistan batsman, faces being interviewed by the Anti-Corruption Unit as part of its match-fixing investigation, but his reliability as a witness was called into question on Sunday by his own team-mates.

*The ACU detectives will be free to talk to Hameed as he is not part of the criminal investigation being carried out by Scotland Yard and it is likely he will be asked to explain comments made on film to an undercover reporter at the weekend during which he stated Pakistan were fixing almost every match.*



Hameeds comments added to the pressure around the Pakistan squad who are potentially facing the prospect of another player being charged by the ICC this week. It was revealed on Sunday that a fourth Pakistani cricketer was being investigated for match-fixing.

We want to be prompt and decisive on this matter, said Haroon Lorgat, the chief executive of the ICC. It is not something we want to drag our heels on and as soon as we are in a position to make charges and disclosures we will do so.



*Hameeds nickname within the Pakistan team is Bacha, which means child in Urdu, and his naivety in talking with such openness to a complete stranger just days after the story of spot-fixing during the Lords Test broke is startling.*


*He (Hameed) is 30-31 but mentally he is 15-16, said Shahid Afridi, the Pakistan one-day captain. I dont know who he was sitting with or in what situation he gave this message but we have know him for a long time. We know we can expect anything from him and he does this kind of thing. People know what type of character he is.*




Hameed, who played in the third and fourth Tests but is not in the one-day squad, was summoned to the Pakistan High Commission in London on Sunday for a meeting with Ijaz Butt, the chairman of the Pakistan Cricket Board. Hameed later issued an affidavit through the High Commission claiming his comments to the News of the World were simply a repeat of the allegations made against Salman Butt, Mohammad Amir, and Mohammad Asif that had already been reported by the media. He claims he was duped into talking to the newspapers investigative journalist, Mazher Mahmood, believing him to be a sponsor offering a £50,000 deal with the airline Etihad.
He said two days later the same man called him and offered £25,000 to give a statement against the three players under investigation, which he refused.



Hameed then claimed to have received a text threatening to expose him drinking wine during the interview, a potentially damaging allegation against a Muslim during the month of Ramadan. The statement claims the text read: Please call me. Incidentally you are in video drinking wine and saying all the quotes. Denying it is just stupid and we will be releasing the video to TV. Better that you just stand up and speak the truth.



*Hameeds statement gave the mobile phone number which sent the message. When called, the number diverted to the Metropolitan Police adding to the sense of madness around this case.
*



*Hameed is shown on the hidden camera speaking casually about the case against the Pakistan team *but goes further claiming he lost his place in the team because he refused to become involved in match-fixing. They offered me handsome money, Hameed is shown saying. I wouldve come to you in a Ferrari now. I mean there is enough so that your desires are fulfilled...buy a car, that is how much money they were giving. Man, theyve offered big, big money. Up to £150,000 He said the approach was made during the Champions Trophy in 2004.



*It is an offence under the ICCs code of conduct for a player not to report a suspicious approach which would give the ACU enough reason to interview Hameed.*




*The idea of a match-fixing amnesty was put forward by the Professional Cricketers Association as a way of persuading more players to come forward with what could be valuable information.
This is the kind of thing that we need to consider if what we are trying to do is to root things out properly, said Angus Porter, chief executive of the PCA. It is not a firm proposal, just a suggestion that somebody may wish to take up as something that might be necessary as a way of helping to sort out the problem.*



*If Hameed is contacted by the ACU he may have to face an independent commissioner who the ICC plan to appoint to head what will be the biggest ever probe into corruption in cricket.*


Pakistan match-fixing claims: Yasir Hameed facing ACU interview over claims - Telegraph


----------



## FlyingEagle

Regarding Yasir Hamid we can't say this ideo evidence as *INTERVIEW*. Its a normal gosip between two friends and he himself denied this and the video has many cuttings. We should sport our player until they found guilty.

Regards,
FE
Hamaisha Kush Raho


----------



## LaBong

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Playing Devils Advocate - if Mazhar had set up the entire thing and knew before hand what story he wanted (as in the case of Hameed, where he allegedly sought to bribe Hameed to slander his teammates), then he was essentially working from a 'script'.
> 
> If he was working from a pre-determined 'script', then he knew what his email would be about before the events took place, and he could have merely sent out an email detailing events as they were planned to happen. The time stamp would be authentic, but the contents of the email would refer to events yet to happen, but that had been scripted to occur in that manner.



It can be true, but then Pakistani players also played their parts of the script, and except Aameer rest of the folks are pretty grown up to do such foolish things for money.


----------



## Awesome

With the offering of 25k to Hameed, this blows the case wide open


----------



## pakpower

Asim Aquil said:


> With the offering of 25k to Hameed, this blows the case wide open



What do you mean actually?. Would you like to explain it further more in details.


----------



## fatman17

* 'Pakistan have won the toss and decided to bet'*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jazzbot

fatman17 said:


> * 'Pakistan have won the toss and decided to bet'*



morons like match fixers, can born in any team and in any country. lots of players got accused and banned for life in past from other teams too. So just keep this humiliation to these specific individuals, DON'T bring it to country level. Sadly entire world is humiliating our beloved country, but we shouldn't do the same at least.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

jazzy_superior said:


> morons like match fixers, can born in any team and in any country. lots of players got accused and banned for life in past from other teams too. So just keep this humiliation to these specific individuals, DON'T bring it to country level. Sadly entire world is humiliating our beloved country, but we shouldn't do the same at least.



Thats the attitude people should have about this incident.

Match fixers can be in any team...and this incident is not about Pakistan but a few people not doing their duty properly.


----------



## pakpower

fatman17 said:


> * 'Pakistan have won the toss and decided to bet'*



I wasn't expecting such comment from a mature person like you.


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

^ sarcasm re, Rameez Raja also said '*Pakistan ha best betting line up*'


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

*Asian cricket betting rings directly funding al-Qaida terrorism*


> London, Sept.6 (ANI): Shady Asian cricket betting rings are reported to be directly funding al-Qaida terrorism.
> 
> The new accusations have alarmed Britain's security services. Muslim extremists are deeply rooted in Pakistan's shady underworld, with criminal activity bolstering their coffers.
> 
> "The case involving the three Pakistani players has initially been traced back to an Indian betting ring, but the tentacles of this operation extend into Pakistan and beyond.There are huge sums of money to be made terror groups like al-Qaida are always keen to get in on the act," *The Daily Express quoted a security source, as saying.(ANI)*


----------



## saurabh

Gentle Typhoon said:


> *Asian cricket betting rings directly funding al-Qaida terrorism*





> There are huge sums of money to be made terror groups like al-Qaida are always keen to get in on the act



Misleading heading, news doesn't says they are involved, but may be involved. Just a conjecture.


----------



## JonAsad

*Yasir Hameed statement*

Following the latest match-fixing allegations to emerge on Sunday, Yasir Hameed attended the Pakistan High Commission in London to explain his comments. He spent four hours with officials before issuing this statement 

I would like to respond to comments attributed to me by the News of the World today. I wish to stress I have never been approached by the NOTW and neither did I approach anyone connected with the News of the World to disclose any allegations concerning the Pakistan cricket team or any other players. 

The incident which was largely inaccurately reported in the News of the World today was when I was having dinner with a friend at the Holiday Inn Nottingham on the evening of Monday 30th August 2010. I was then approached by a man who introduced himself as Abid Khan and offered that he would arrange a sponsorship deal for me with ETIHAD Airways. I have now seen a photograph of the so called Abid Khan and have discovered that he is Mazhar Mahmood. 

Naturally I was interested in what he had to say and we began conversation. He offered me at least &#163;50,000 for the deal, which was for 6"x3" ETIHAD sticker at the back of the cricket bat plus TV and billboard advertisements in the UAE. He also asked me for names of 4 more players who may be interested in a similar deal I thought of Umar Gul, Shahid Afridi, Umar Akmal and Fawad Alam. 

I also called Umar Gul during this conversation to tell him about this potential contract deal and he agreed that I should continue with the negotiations. Then Abid Khan started asking about the current match fixing allegations and as I saw him as a friend and a potential agent I naively started to answer his questions. He asked me about the match fixing allegations against the current 3 Pakistani players and if I had any further knowledge. As far as I can recall I only told him whatever I had already read in the newspapers about this matter. 

It seems that Abid had a hidden camera which I was totally unaware of. I then left the hotel with my friend and came back to where I was staying. Two days later Abid then called me and offered me &#163;25,000 to give a statement against the 3 current players under investigation, which I immediately refused and put the phone down. I neither called nor answered any calls from Abid after this conversation. When News of the World released my conversation, which Abid Khan recorded without me knowing about it, I was contacted by the media in Pakistan to confirm if I gave the statement to the NOTW, I denied categorically as explained above that this was not the case. Subsequently, I received a text message from Abid Khan from his number 0** **** ***6, which I found to be intimidating as reflected in his message reproduced below: 

_"Pls call me. Incidentally you are in video drinking wine and saying
all the quotes attributed to you. Denying it is just stupid as we will
be releasing the video to tv. Better that you stand up and speak the
truth!!!!." _

However, I decided not to respond or react. I brought the matter to the attention of PCB.


----------



## riju78

watch 4:35

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

*Geoffrey Boycott: Mohammad Amir plea bargain might unlock truth behind claims*

"People close to the Pakistan investigation say that the three players might not have committed a criminal offence, because you can't lay bets on no-balls in the UK. But I will tell you this &#8211; what they did looks like a crime against cricket. And if there is no firm response from the Anti-Corruption and Security Unit, we might as well disband it.

As for the Pakistan High Commissioner, he should get off his high horse. Spot-fixing cannot be condoned. There is no conspiracy against Pakistan here, and by claiming that he is "100 per cent convinced" that the players are innocent, he is not looking at the evidence.

I am particularly concerned about the size of the no-balls sent down by Mohammad Amir. Professional cricketers play the game within small fractions. *It is hard to see how he could have run up and bowled a no-ball by 12 inches without realising he is going to overstep. In normal circumstances, he would know at least two strides before he gets to the crease, and would abort his run-up.*

As for the captain, he is the person who decides who will bowl the next over. So if the fixer is saying "the third ball of the first over", the bowler can't do it without having the captain onside. The evidence looks so bad that, whatever the police make of this case, the ACSU will be under pressure to take strong action. Within the disciplinary hearings, the burden of proof might as well be reversed: it is up to the players to prove themselves innocent.

Because it is so crucial for cricket, *I think the ACSU should offer Mohammed Amir a plea bargain. Tell us the truth about what took place and he can get off with a lighter sentence.* If he won't play ball, then make an example of him. I feel for Amir, because any 18-year-old is likely to get dragged along by his seniors. But I still believe that he deserves a lengthy ban &#8211; seven years, perhaps &#8211; if he is shown to have bowled no-balls to order. As for the others, they should be treated even more harshly, because they have no excuse.
It is no coincidence that Pakistan are repeatedly implicated in these scandals, because they never deal with them properly. People might get suspended or banished from the team, but within a few months the regime changes, and they are back again, as if nothing had happened.

*We saw a typical example with Mohammad Yousuf on this very tour. I am not saying that he was kicked out for match-fixing &#8211; we don't really know &#8211; but that the to-ing and fro-ing was typical of Pakistan cricket. One minute he's in disgrace, the next he's on the field.*

*Now look at the Indians and their response to the revelations surrounding the Hansie Cronj&#233; affair 10 years ago. Mohammad Azharuddin and Manoj Prabhakar were among the players implicated. They were never convicted in a criminal case, but the Indian board was strong. They never played for India again, nor did Ajay Jadeja, even though his ban was quashed in 2003. The selectors cannot be forced to pick people they don't want to pick. Having these sort of players in your dressing-room can damage the team's morale, as well as its credibility.*

Pakistan must join the rest of the cricket world in deploring what happened at Lord's. There is no point them trying to turn a blind eye.

*The PCB has been treated with a lot of sympathy since the terrorist attacks, just over 18 months ago, which meant that they were unable to host international cricket. But that will dry up very quickly if they fail to address what has been going on. No one will want to host their matches.*

Shakespeare wrote that Caesar's wife must be above reproach. The same must be true of cricket. And that means dealing harshly with anyone who casts a shadow on it. *If the ACSU aren't prepared to take this case seriously, they should hand this case over to the former players &#8211; people like myself, Ian Botham and Michael Holding, who played tough, competitive cricket throughout our careers. I can promise you, we wouldn't mess about."*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rafay321

Gentle Typhoon said:


> *Now look at the Indians and their response to the revelations surrounding the Hansie Cronjé affair 10 years ago. Mohammad Azharuddin and Manoj Prabhakar were among the players implicated. They were never convicted in a criminal case, but the Indian board was strong. They never played for India again, nor did Ajay Jadeja, even though his ban was quashed in 2003. The selectors cannot be forced to pick people they don't want to pick. Having these sort of players in your dressing-room can damage the team's morale, as well as its credibility.*
> 
> Pakistan must join the rest of the cricket world in deploring what happened at Lord's. There is no point them trying to turn a blind eye.



Very right. I just wonder if PCB is corrupt itself then who would take the action.


----------



## Hulk

I feel Sydney test was fixed and wonder if PCB gets cut too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*Cricket-Pakistan tax authorities to look into players assests​*



The Federal Board of Revenue (FBR) will investigate the total assets of the Pakistan cricketers, team officials and top-ranking paid officials of the Pakistan Cricket Board, a senior tax official said on Monday.


Israr Rauf, who is a member and director of tax in the FBR, told Reuters that regional income tax offices had been told to file reports on the assets of the Pakistan players and offcials.


He said the investigations were separate from the Scotland Yard inquiry in Britain into corruption allegations.


Test captain Salman Butt and pace bowlers Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Amir have been suspended by the International Cricket Council after reports in The News of the World newspaper.


*"It is not linked directly to the spot-fixing scandal but, yes, we have taken note of media reports about the players building palatial bungalows and acquiring farmland," Rauf said.


"Every person whose income is above 500,000 rupees ($5,800) has to file a wealth tax return and we compare that with our own data and, if required, hold an audit to verify assets," he said.*


Rauf said that the FBR would accumulate details of the players' income and compile details of the players' sources of income, vehicles, plots, farmlands, bungalows, national/ international bank accounts and movable/non-movable assets.


The News of the World also released a video of Pakistan batsman Yasir Hameed on Sunday in which he claims that some players had have built up property and assets that included more than one bungalow through fixing matches.

The FBR has also asked its regional income tax offices to get details of incomes and assets of captains, coaches, managers, commentators, selectors and other office-holders in the national team and board for the past five years.


Cricket-Pakistan tax authorities to look into players assests - Yahoo! Eurosport


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Sounds about right you can't make income on side with out paying the biggest chor group a.k.a government


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

fatman17 said:


> * 'Pakistan have won the toss and decided to bet'*



This looks like a good "betting" track.


----------



## alibaz

*Amir's age could save him from harsh punishment*
Even if found guilty in the spot-fixing scandal, young fast bowling sensation Mohammad Amir could get away lightly because luck and age is on his side.
International Cricket Council (ICC) chief Haroon Lorgat and former English skipper Nasir Hussain hinted that Amirs age could be a consideration in deciding the quantum of punishment if the spot-fixing allegations against the Pakistani trio are proved.
Lorgat shared the same view and said Amirs age would be a factor in deciding the quantum of punishment.
In my own honest personal view, yes, I think age would come into account in these matters, Lorgat said.

Dunya TV - Pakistan | Amir's age could save him from harsh punishment


----------



## saurabh

Spot-fixing: Age cannot be an excuse - Pakistan associate manager | Cricket News | England v Pakistan 2010 | Cricinfo.com



> Shafqat Rana, Pakistan's associate manager, has said that Mohammad Amir's age should have no bearing on possible punishment if the spot-fixing charges leveled against the 18-year old seamer are proved to be true.


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

saurabh said:


> Spot-fixing: Age cannot be an excuse - Pakistan associate manager | Cricket News | England v Pakistan 2010 | Cricinfo.com



It is strange that after the Haroon Lorgat saying of Amir's case, "In my own honest personal view, yes I would think age would come into account in these matters. But that is something the independent tribunal will have to decide upon."

Why Shafqat Rana Said like This ?

Plenty of Former Players think Amir should be Given Second Chance.


----------



## saurabh

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> It is strange that after the Haroon Lorgat saying of Amir's case, "In my own honest personal view, yes I would think age would come into account in these matters. But that is something the independent tribunal will have to decide upon."
> 
> Why Shafqat Rana Said like This ?
> 
> Plenty of Former Players think Amir should be Given Second Chance.



All this statements are meaning less untill he is proven guilty !! Though it did be a shame if a bowler like him has his career ended/shortened.


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

If found guilty, Amir, Asif and Butt must be banned from ALL forms of cricket. 

They have brought on us great national disgrace.

Oh and no, Amir isn't so immature.... anyone watched how he applied "saw-dust" to the tracks after bowling the no-balls? Even called that day the best day in his life, without a shred of guilt. once a person has no guilt or shame, he is no longer too young to be punished.

If found guilty, they should be banned from all forms and all levels of the game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Pakistani_Athiest said:


> If found guilty, Amir, Asif and Butt must be banned from ALL forms of cricket.
> 
> They have brought on us great national disgrace.
> 
> Oh and no, Amir isn't so immature.... anyone watched how he applied "saw-dust" to the tracks after bowling the no-balls? Even called that day the best day in his life, without a shred of guilt. once a person has no guilt or shame, he is no longer too young to be punished.
> 
> If found guilty, they should be banned from all forms and all levels of the game.



You might be true, but as a cricket lovers I'd hate to see no more cricket from this guy. There's should be some kinda awesomeness concession here! :p


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Cant we just hang these sons of guns if they r proven guilty?


----------



## Kharavela

Hi,

I beleive, Pak Gov of Pak should eradicate the root cause rather then than the effect. PCB has been implicated with vast irregularity and corruption.So i beleive rather than implicating players, it shoould be investigated in a more mico level to find out the real culprit. The role of the board should also be properly examined by ICC and anti corruption team.

And relating to the age, i beleive that all persons who are team member of Paksistan team, they know that match fixing is a matter of bringing down the image of their country.It is not simply a matter of money only. It is a matter of bringing disrepute to the whole nation.I think Amir is too matured enough to understand it. But again, if Pak friends are thinking Mohd Ameer is too important than bringing national shame to the nation,then it is again their call.....


----------



## JanjaWeed

Pakistani_Athiest said:


> If found guilty, Amir, Asif and Butt must be banned from ALL forms of cricket.
> 
> They have brought on us great national disgrace.
> 
> Oh and no, Amir isn't so immature.... anyone watched how he applied "saw-dust" to the tracks after bowling the no-balls? Even called that day the best day in his life, without a shred of guilt. once a person has no guilt or shame, he is no longer too young to be punished.
> 
> If found guilty, they should be banned from all forms and all levels of the game.



it would be too harsh to ban amir for life as this could be his only crime. i got no sympathy for the other two. you got to understand who let these players loose? i think more than players, it's the administrators who needs to be taken into task. it's like in school if your headmaster & teachers are not strict with you, you are going to go wild.. right? same goes here as well..


----------



## Kharavela

But i beleive than Nothing is going to happen in long run. And the reason is once this series is over, PCB will claim that this is an RAW propaganda and players and all Pak players are innocent. Surprisingly, i have observed that Paksitan friends prefers more to become Anti Indian rather than patriot Pakstanis. For them whatsever is anti indian, this is suitable for them and that factor is really dragging their cricket to backward.....God save such a talented team like Pakstan....


----------



## Usama86

Imran Khan says that he was the captain from 82' to 92' and no match fixing allegations on the team during that time. When he left 2 yers later in 94' the claims started, almost the same team he had left in 92' was now allegedly fixing matches. There is no smoke without fire, the PCB didnot take the required action at that time because it would mean banning Pakistan's best cricketers from the world champion side of that time. The team wouldn't have performed good if these guys were taken out and eventualy the PCB would have come under fire for the teams bad show. This happens only in our country that the Chairman of the board is asked to resign when team doesnot play well, chairman is an administrator and has nothing to do with how the team plays, anyhow since the system is wrong the players were allowed to play on so the PCB guys could save their positions. This is the reason why we stand where we stand today. 

Imran Khan mentions 1 incidence about match fixing in his team and how he dealt with it. MUST WATCH


----------



## fawwaxs

Afridi says players aware of 'fix' dangers 

CARDIFF: Pakistan one-day captain Shahid Afridi insisted Monday his players had been educated by officials over the dangers of corruption as the 'spot-fixing' row engulfing his side rumbled on.

Some pundits have questioned whether Pakistan's players have been made properly aware of the risks of possible corruption.

But Afridi, speaking to reporters at Sophia Gardens here on Monday ahead of the second Twenty20 international at the ground on Tuesday, said: The people are coming from the ICC (International Cricket Council) and they are always talking about these things.

If you have any problems, you definitely go straight to the (team) manager and talk to him.

I think we all know about these things so I think the people from ICC are doing their work.


----------



## ejaz007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

riju78 said:


> YouTube - Shahid Afridi at the post-match Press Conference, 1st T20I v Eng, Cardiff.
> 
> 
> 
> watch 4:35


Handled the media well and with honesty.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Analysing the conspiracy against Pakistani Players:

*Salman Butt*, was the leading batsmen that lead Pakistani resistance against England in 3rd test 

His 48 runs inning in second half , ensured that Pakistani team did not collapsed and they reached the target

*Amir* was instrumental , in making sure that England did not post a huge total , in second innings his 5 wickets destroyed England 

Asif's also contributed with 3 wickets 

So a question , remains to be asked is THE REAL BOOKIES 
how much did they BET on the game that England will clean sweep Pakistan with 4-0 Margin ? ? ? 

And when Pakistan made the series into a 2-1 , and also by the 4th test match ... Pakistan had full grip on the test match !!! 

107/7 runs ?

What kind of a criminal HOLD they had on *Mazhar Majeed* 


There is no *DATE* on the Mr Mazhar counting cash video 
It could have been made after the game or nb were bowled.

After day 2 , the alleged video is made - and then sent to press to release it just as Pakistan is about to commence their innings ???

Also the exact amount of funds form player's room is not clear
could be 100 dollars or 2000 dollars but as a player agent he can give them cash for any money he owed to players form past work done.

The fact that a SECOND video was release proofs that the MAFIA is insisting HARD to some how cancel some match results so *they don't have to pay ppl who bet England will not win seires 4-0*



When PAKISTAN was 107/7 advantage the mafia played a card to prevent Pakistan moving to 2-2 series draw , which was this ALLEGED operation.


And which players were thron in Bookies goals ?? 



See I looked at the time line , the moment this "STING operation was launched" concides with *Pakistani Batting start* !!

Scotlandyard should be looking into mafias who betted in Pakistan losing series 3-1 and froget about the noball as there is no evidence that the videos were made prior to day 2 

This was started to ensure Pakistan would 100&#37; lose the final test


When Pakistan was 107/7 Bookies *GOT MILLIONS AND MILLIONS* from fans who predicted that Pakistan would win the series ....

Now that , Pakistan was down 400 runs ...... the only way bookies could get THAT millions and millions was to ENSURE 100% that Pakistan would lose.

But they could not get that Millions ... if Pakistani Batting also batted well so they needed a plan to desettle that solid batting lineup , specially with Butt

After day 2 , they knew which no balls were bowled they made a video with Mazhar and sent copies to local press who is also in with Mafia , obviously Mazhar was promised 
$$ from *Mafia in cooperation* to make the video. 

Remember these are same ppl who also later tried to blackmail Hameed to say something else they will show his video drinking wine to public coersion 

So 100% I am positive that Pakistani team members are innocent - 

Motives???

Mafia makes 150-400 million , if Pakistan lose series 3-1 will lose it if Pakistan draws 2-2

Mazhar , gets 10 millions for his part notice how easily he was bailed out or perhaps he was threten to be killed by Mafia unless he cooperated or he calculated that if he went with the Mafia he would have 10 times as much as being just a sponsor to players he will get investigated and nothing more , will earn 10 millon dollars CASH ....

Pakistani players can go to ..... its not his job he got paid , that is what agents care about getting paid 


See if the NEW company was honest they would have reported the incident to police prior to day 1 , not after day 2 ... when all no balls were bowled already 

Also in the money swap video , majeed looks at camera 2-3 times and also there are multiple editor cuts like if it was a real video it would be continuous not a video with multiple cuts , the person was looking directly into camera 1-2 times, and at time of cash exchange the clothese he wore were different then when he had in first video 

Its like two different time videos ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## garibnawaz

GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rafay321

Mr. Haroon Logart is quiet a pro Pakistan official as per Mr. Imran Khan.


----------



## SpArK

*Two Pakistan players issued notices before scandal*


Cricinfo staff


Two Pakistan cricketers were issued notices by the ICC seeking information nearly a month before the spot-fixing scandal broke during the Lord's Test *last month*, ESPNcricinfo has learned. The players are part of the squad in England and were sent notices because *they were already under the scanner of the ICC's Anti Corruption and Security Unit (ACSU)*. *One of them was provisionally suspended by the ICC after being named by News of the World's sting operation.*


*
The ACSU "had already served notices seeking information from certain players even before the scam broke out," a source familiar with the ongoing investigation told ESPNcricinfo. It is also understood that relevant PCB officials were aware of the notices, which were sent immediately after the first Test in Nottingham.
*
ESPNcricinfo was unable to contact PCB chairman Ijaz Butt, who has not made any statements since Salman Butt, Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Amir were suspended by the ICC. Yawar Saeed, the Pakistan team's manager, is not authorised to speak on the investigations and referred ESPNcricinfo to the chairman. Another official refused to confirm or deny that such notices had been received.

*Although the Daily Mail has today named the two cricketers, there has been no official confirmation of their identities.*

The notice served to the pair sought certain information and the players were required to respond within 14 days. Failure to do so would in itself constitute an offence under the ICC's anti-corruption code.

Some of Pakistan's cricketers are facing scrutiny not only from the ACSU but also from Pakistan's tax authorities who will reportedly probe the finances of the cricketers, a move endorsed by both Shafqat Rana, Pakistan's associate manager, and limited-overs captain Shahid Afridi. "It was there in their (the government's) mind before we came over," Rana said about the tax probe. "I think it's a good thing, it will open things out so they (the players) will be very careful."



Spot-fixing controversy: Two Pakistan players issued notices before scandal | Cricket News | England v Pakistan 2010 | Cricinfo.com


----------



## SpArK

*Ijaz Butt hides from crisis - Geoff Lawson​*
Spot-fixing controversy: Ijaz Butt hides from crisis - Geoff Lawson | Cricket News | England v Pakistan 2010 | Cricinfo.com








Geoff Lawson, *the former Australian fast bowler and Pakistan coach, *has criticised the PCB and its chairman, Ijaz Butt, for failing to provide the strong leadership that the country's cricket needs during "one of its biggest challenges."

*"Even through this crisis we have heard virtually nothing from their chairman," Lawson said on ESPNcricinfo's audio show Time Out. "He hides from a crisis, he is not a leader and when Pakistan need a strong leader and people to show them the way forward, they are not getting it from their board."
*


Lawson said *before the appointment of Butt, Pakistan cricket had in place detailed long-term plans to develop the game from the grassroots up.* "There were 10 and 15 year plans, plans to build regional cricket academies, fitness, fitness trainers, physios and stocking gyms with better equipment and better pay for the first-class players."




Things in Pakistan changed after Butt took charge, Lawson said. "After the elections in 2008, it took some months with their hung parliament to appoint a new chairman and Ijaz Butt was appointed and really, I just see from that instant, there has been a decline in Pakistan cricket."



Before the spot fixing controversy, Butt's tenure coincided with the Lahore attack on the Sri Lankan team, the refusal by other countries to tour Pakistan, several captaincy changes, the fallout of the Australia tour with match-fixing and disciplinary charges being levelled on players and deteriorating relations with the ICC.

Last week, Test captain Salman Butt and fast bowlers Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Amir were charged under the ICC's anti-corruption code and provisionally suspended from the game while their case is being heard. However, Lawson said Salman Butt had done a great job with a young side since being appointed captain of Pakistan and that he would be shocked if Salman Butt turned out to be at the center of the spot-fixing scandal.

*"If it is the case that these young players are being affected, then there is something very bad with the environment in which Pakistan cricket is being played in."*

Given the stakes, Lawson said the current crisis is the greatest Pakistan cricket has faced, and unlike previous crises, the team will not have the opportunity to mend fences by playing matches at home once things calm down.

"The hearings on Asif, Amir and Salman will be extremely important," he said. "I hope against hope that things will turn out alright but this is very much a watershed for Pakistan cricket right now."


----------



## Usama86

I have found video evidence which can save Amir from any prosecution. If we can show Scotland Yard that Amir is Super stupid and Idiot and really behaves like a kid then maybe they will let him off. 
Just watch how he acts on live TV specially @ 4:50 when he talks about Asif and Venna Malik lol. I think he was not even 18 at that time.


----------



## SpArK

*ICC sends official notice to Kamran Akmal​*




​
MELBOURNE: *The International Cricket Council has sent an official notice to Pakistan wicketkeeper Kamran Akmal telling him that he is under investigation for allegedly fixing the Sydney Test. 
*

"Only months after clearing the Pakistan team of any wrongdoing in relation to the controversial Test, the ICC has written to Kamran to advise him he is now in their crosshairs for the Sydney debacle," a report in the 'Courier Mail' said. 

Kamran had dropped four catches in the Sydney Test where Australia won the match from a losing position, rasing doubts of match-fixing. The ICC then investigated the matter and gave a clean chit to him. 

However, the world governing body was left red-faced after Pakistan opener Yasir Hameed reportedly claimed that the SCG Test was rigged and players involved in the corruption had pocketed $3 million for the staged loss. 

"ICC investigators have re-opened the SCG case and fingered Kamran as their primary suspect. But investigations aren't moving at a fast pace, with the NSW Fraud Squad yesterday revealing they had received no contact from Scotland Yard detectives or the ICC," the report said. 

Even as the investigators probe the SCG Test, Australian wicketkeeping great Ian Healy said Kamran could not have dropped those catches deliberately. 

Read more: ICC sends official notice to Kamran Akmal - The Times of India ICC sends official notice to Kamran Akmal - The Times of India


----------



## Super Falcon

hope we get rid if this rubbish player kamran for ever this time sick of this players hope he keep in jail for life


----------



## riju78

Was T2o cup bent? | The Sun |Sport|Cricket 


ENGLAND'S triumph in the World Twenty20 is sensationally the latest event to come under the match-fixing microscope.
As head coach Andy Flower expressed his anger yesterday that Pakistan were "sullying" cricket, now even England's finest hour could be tarnished.

SunSport has learned the ICC are investigating the Pakistan squad that played in the event in the Caribbean in April and May.

England beat Pakistan by six wickets in the Super Eights stage on May 6 and went on to win a global trophy for the first time in more than 30 years of trying.

Pakistan looked certain to reach the final themselves - before Mike Hussey's amazing 60 not out from 24 balls in the semi-final shattered their chances.

The Sydney Test against Australia in January and the Asia Cup in June are already under suspicion - but this is a dramatic new development.

It is understood two players have been asked for the details of the mobile phones they were using in the Caribbean and other infor-mation. Their responses so far are described as "unsatisfactory".

Pakistan's play on the field on their tour of England is nothing more than a sideshow since the allegations against Salman Butt, Mohammad Amir and Mohammad Asif.

The trio have been suspended but wicketkeeper Kamran Akmal plays on despite growing interest in him from the ICC's anti-corruption sleuths.

Flower could barely conceal his fury yesterday because of the way England's ruthless displays in recent weeks have been "overshadowed".

He also accused the ECB of damaging attendances by jam-packing the schedule with too many matches.

Pathetic Pakistan were crushed in both T20 games at Cardiff and Tuesday's match attracted a crowd of just 5,821 - the lowest to watch England play at home for many years.

And, although sales for the first two 50-over one-dayers in Durham on Friday and Leeds on Sunday are better, the ECB are launching an enquiry into why the terraces are empty.

Flower said: "There's a bit of a gloomy atmosphere and, with the sullying of cricket's name and reputation, that's understandable. It's a pity because we are playing some outstanding cricket.

"We've won two games comfortably and for the skills of the bowlers to be completely overshadowed is sad."

England have won seven T20 matches on the trot - a world record - but the milestone was met with indifference in Wales.

Flower added: "It was a strange atmosphere.

"To have two Twenty20 games in 48 hours at the same venue at this stage of the season might have been an error."


----------



## SpArK

*Accused players will return to Pakistan, says Butt*

LAHORE: Pakistan's cricket chief on Thursday said three players under investigation in Britain for corruption can return home as no charges had been brought against them. 

Pakistan Test team captain Salman Butt and bowlers Mohammad Aamer and Mohammad Asif have been interrogated by police over claims that they took money to deliberately bowl no-balls against England at Lord's last month. 

"Since the players have not been charged we have informed Scotland Yard that they will be travelling back to Pakistan within the next few days," Pakistan Cricket Board ( PCB) chairman Ejaz Butt said. 

Seven players fell under suspicion after a newspaper sting targeting the Pakistan team's alleged spot-fixing, and Butt said a fourth player, Wahab Riaz, would stay in Britain to be interviewed by police. 

"We have arranged for his interview as we will continue to cooperate and we want to get to the bottom of the matter," Butt said. 

The News of the World has published a video report showing Riaz taking a jacket from bookmaker Mazhar Majeed - the alleged middleman in the spot-fixing scam - which had 10,000 pounds ($15,400) in it. 

The newspaper reported it had paid an agent 150,000 pounds for advance knowledge of no-balls to be bowled by Pakistan in the Test, which could then be bet upon. 

The International Cricket Council (ICC) has provisionally suspended captain Butt and bowlers Aamer and Asif for violating a players' code of conduct over the corruption claims. 

Another player, Kamran Akmal, has been informed by the ICC that he is under investigation in relation to Pakistan's matches in the World Twenty20 in the West Indies in April-May this year, and the Asia Cup in Sri Lanka a month later, Butt said.


----------



## SpArK

*Riaz to be grilled by Scotland Yard*


Lahore, Thu, Sep 09 2010







Another Pakistan player will be grilled by the Scotland yard soon. Wahab Riaz, who is currently touring with Pakistan and is in Pak's squad for the ODIs, will be interviewed by Scotland Yard officials on September 14, PCB chairman Ijaz Butt said. After the tainted trio of Salamn Butt, Mohd. Asif and Amir, *Wahab will be the fourth Pak player to be quizzed by Scotland Yard in relation to the spot-fixing controversy*. The players are at the centre of allegations that they conspired with Mazhar Majeed to bowl no-balls deliberately at specific moments during the Lord's Test between England and Pakistan. The trio were questioned by the police for over nine hours were but eventually released without charge. 

Chairman Ijaz Butt has finally come out into the open and shared some information about the developments surrounding the spot-fixing controversy. *In a press conference held at the Gaddafi Stadium in Lahore, Butt also confirmed that Salman Butt and Kamran Akmal were contacted by the ASCU before the scandal broke out. He said the duo were sent notices at the World T20 in the Caribbean. *

In another statement by the PCB, it was confirmed that the Pakistan's suspended trio of Salman Butt, Asif and Amir were to return to Pakistan soon. The players have not been charged by the Scotland Yard as yet and probe is on.

Riaz to be grilled by Scotland Yard


----------



## Pakistani_Athiest

BENNY said:


> *Riaz to be grilled by Scotland Yard*
> 
> 
> Lahore, Thu, Sep 09 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Pakistan player will be grilled by the Scotland yard soon. Wahab Riaz, who is currently touring with Pakistan and is in Pak's squad for the ODIs, will be interviewed by Scotland Yard officials on September 14, PCB chairman Ijaz Butt said. After the tainted trio of Salamn Butt, Mohd. Asif and Amir, *Wahab will be the fourth Pak player to be quizzed by Scotland Yard in relation to the spot-fixing controversy*. The players are at the centre of allegations that they conspired with Mazhar Majeed to bowl no-balls deliberately at specific moments during the Lord's Test between England and Pakistan. The trio were questioned by the police for over nine hours were but eventually released without charge.
> 
> Chairman Ijaz Butt has finally come out into the open and shared some information about the developments surrounding the spot-fixing controversy. *In a press conference held at the Gaddafi Stadium in Lahore, Butt also confirmed that Salman Butt and Kamran Akmal were contacted by the ASCU before the scandal broke out. He said the duo were sent notices at the World T20 in the Caribbean. *
> 
> In another statement by the PCB, it was confirmed that the Pakistan's suspended trio of Salman Butt, Asif and Amir were to return to Pakistan soon. The players have not been charged by the Scotland Yard as yet and probe is on.
> 
> Riaz to be grilled by Scotland Yard




Sad ... so sad...


As a Pakistani cricket fan, I apologize to -

1. The English cricket board for us being such ungrateful guests,
2. The cricketing world for us brining shame to the game,
3. The Sri Lankan cricket fans, players and board for betraying their trust 
4. The Indian cricket fans for PCB's management dragging their country into this fiasco. 

I am ashamed and cannot keep my head held high anymore.


----------



## SpArK

*Tillakaratne Dilshan 'met bookie in a nightclub'*








Batting maverick *Tillakaratne Dilshan was the player named in a Sri Lankan cricket board report to the ICCs Anti-Corruption Unit last year after he was allegedly spotted with a suspected illegal bookmaker in a London nightclub*.


*The report was filed by the Sri Lankan team manager after captain Kumar Sangakkara passed on suspicions among team-mates that Dilshan had been seen with the bookie* during the World Twenty20 tournament in England in June 2009.
There is no suggestion of any wrongdoing on the part of Dilshan. The Sri Lankans followed the ICCs protocol to the letter, reporting the alleged incident as soon as it was made known to the team management.
But, with a cloud hanging over the sport following allegations of spot-fixing by three Pakistan players in the Lords Test against England and the news that seamer Wahab Riaz will be questioned by Scotland Yard detectives on Tuesday, the suspicions raised about another high-profile cricketer will be viewed as a further blow to the game.
Dilshan made a name for himself last summer when his Dilscoop - in which he shovels the ball over his own head and that of the wicket-keeper - became the iconic image of the World Twenty20 competition and propelled his side to the final, where they lost to Pakistan.
The 33-year-old had already become a hero in Sri Lanka for his courageous behaviour
during the attack on his teams bus by terrorists in Lahore in March 2009.
Kent coach Paul Farbrace, who was Sri Lankas assistant coach at the time, told Sportsmail earlier this year: He stuck his head up when the bullets were flying around, sat behind the driver and guided him through the parked cars that the attackers had put there to try to stop us escaping.
I could hear Dilshan shouting, Go left, go right - and it was only the fact that the
driver and Dilshan didnt get shot that enabled us to get away.
Those close to Dilshan said on Thursday he has done nothing wrong. A Sri Lanka team spokesman said: There is no evidence against any of the Sri Lankan players. None of them are guilty. These allegations are being drummed up by unscrupulous
elements who are trying to upset Sri Lankas plans for the World Cup.'



Read more: Tillakaratne Dilshan 'met bookie in a nightclub' | Mail Online


----------



## M_Saint

BENNY said:


> *ICC sends official notice to Kamran Akmal​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> MELBOURNE: *The International Cricket Council has sent an official notice to Pakistan wicketkeeper Kamran Akmal telling him that he is under investigation for allegedly fixing the Sydney Test.
> *
> 
> "Only months after clearing the Pakistan team of any wrongdoing in relation to the controversial Test, the ICC has written to Kamran to advise him he is now in their crosshairs for the Sydney debacle," a report in the 'Courier Mail' said.
> 
> Kamran had dropped four catches in the Sydney Test where Australia won the match from a losing position, rasing doubts of match-fixing. The ICC then investigated the matter and gave a clean chit to him.
> 
> However, the world governing body was left red-faced after Pakistan opener Yasir Hameed reportedly claimed that the SCG Test was rigged and players involved in the corruption had pocketed $3 million for the staged loss.
> 
> "ICC investigators have re-opened the SCG case and fingered Kamran as their primary suspect. But investigations aren't moving at a fast pace, with the NSW Fraud Squad yesterday revealing they had received no contact from Scotland Yard detectives or the ICC," the report said.
> 
> Even as the investigators probe the SCG Test, Australian wicketkeeping great Ian Healy said Kamran could not have dropped those catches deliberately.
> 
> Read more: ICC sends official notice to Kamran Akmal - The Times of India ICC sends official notice to Kamran Akmal - The Times of India


After failing to provide any proof against Asif, Aamer and But, the conspirators are now playing the distracting game to keep people guessing, confused. The post #23, 24 and 25 of the following link provide crystal clear analysis and debunk the myth of Akmal's complicity in SSG test fixing. 

Sydney test January 2010 Highlights (video now added) - PakPassion - Pakistan Cricket Forum


----------



## SummerWine

Melbourne: Pakistan's teenage pacer Mohammad Amir, who is implicated in the spot-fixing scandal that has shaken world cricket, could become an informant for the ICC and reveal "dodgy betting identities that corrupted him" to escape a life-ban, a media report said here on Tuesday.

According to a report in the Daily Telegraph, Amir is ready for the "high-risk roll of the dice that could put his life in danger."

Quoting sources, the newspaper reported that the 18-year-old fast bowler is contemplating co-operating with police and the ICC's investigations into the spot-fixing and match-fixing allegations that have followed a British tabloid's sting operation on alleged bookie Mazhar Majeed.

Amir is currently in Pakistan after being provisionally suspended by the ICC along with Test captain Salman Butt and fellow pacer Mohammad Asif.

The trio allegedly conspired to bowl no-balls to order during last month's Lord's Test against England.

"It is understood the 18-year-old wants to tell his story and possibly give evidence against Butt, Asif and other Pakistani players under investigation.

"Given his tender age, inexperience and potential co-operation with authorities, there is a high likelihood that Amir could receive a watered-down penalty compared to the life-bans that could be dished out to some of the other alleged cheats," the newspaper reporte
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_
Assuming players are guilty, would it be fair thing on part of Amir to do ...._


----------



## Kanwer ahsan ali Rajput

yes u r right thinking for pak players I proud of my team


----------



## modyrocks

did you know guys INDIA and SOUTH AFRICA has the biggest network of bookies.That is the only reason why IPL and CHAMPIONS LEAGUE is being played in these countries to fix matches.We are not kids we PAKISTANIS know that on the attack on SRI LANKAN team and now this scandal surely RAW is involved.INDIA is making blow from the back but never forget bLOODY INDIANS we are more capable then you in this


----------



## JonAsad

*Pak-English 3rd ODI was fixed, claims UK paper *
Updated at: 0808 PST, Saturday, September 18, 2010


LONDON: An English newspaper has claimed that the third One Day International (ODI) match between Pakistan and England was fixed, adding that ICC has commenced probe to get to the bottom of its claims.

Pakistan defeated England in a dramatic fashion amid last moments of game when English team seemed to have gained full control over it.

Cricket chiefs launched an investigation during England's one-day match against Pakistan yesterday amid fears it was fixed by an illegal betting syndicate, it claimed.

The International Cricket Council (ICC) acted after the papers probe exposed evidence apparently showing that bookies knew details of Pakistan's innings before the match even began, it wrote.

Incredibly, it comes after three Pakistani stars had already been sent home in disgrace amid claims of match-fixing. 

The new investigation will centre on suspicious scoring patterns in Pakistan's innings and on two suspect overs during yesterday's match at The Oval. 

Illegal bookies in India and Dubai apparently knew in advance what would happen so they could launch a betting coup. 

But The dailys undercover team was able to pass details to ICC inspectors before the match began. 

Cricket chiefs then watched as Pakistan's score mirrored the target that bookies had been told in advance by a fixer. 

It is not thought that the overall result was fixed, only scoring rates in parts of Pakistan's innings. Pakistan eventually won by 23 runs. 

The scandal centres on whether the match was manipulated by underground bookies to cash in on a popular bet among punters in India, where betting is illegal. 

Gamblers like to bet on how many runs will be scored in each ten-over session of an innings. 

Bookies cash in by knowing in advance what will happen, then offering odds that tempt punters to back the wrong result - or by placing bets with other bookies backing what they know will happen. 

The dramatic probe began after The Sun received details of calls between a notorious Dubai-based match fixer and a Delhi bookie. 

We alerted ICC corruption busters led by ex-police chief Sir Ronnie Flanagan. After a frantic round of calls the ICC decided to issue a general warning to Pakistan's players, but by then the game had started. 

The newspaper is withholding details of the alleged fix while the investigation continues - but we can reveal that horrified ICC chiefs launched their investigation before the Pakistan innings had even finished. 

The probe centres on an individual within the team camp who is believed to be the ringleader, taking money from bookies and ensuring their orders are carried out. 

ICC chief executive Haroon Lorgat last night thanked the daily for its investigation and pledged tough action on any players found guilty. 

It said that it can reveal the ICC is also investigating whether the same cartel rigged a Test between Pakistan and Australia in July after allegedly paying players £700,000. 

Pakistan's Test captain Salman Butt, 25, and bowlers Mohammad Asif, 27, and Mohammad Amir, 18, flew home after the News of the World revealed no-balls were deliberately sent down in the Lord's Test. Wicketkeeper Kamran Akmal is also under investigation. All deny any wrongdoing.

Pak-English 3rd ODI was fixed, claims UK paper - GEO.tv


----------



## Bang Galore

*Prosecutors handed Pakistan cricket 'spot-fixing' file *

An initial file of evidence on claims Pakistan cricketers accepted cash to take part in spot-fixing during a Test match has been passed to prosecutors.

Scotland Yard said evidence that there was a conspiracy to defraud bookmakers will now be considered by the Crown Prosecution Service (CPS).

Detectives initially interviewed three players under caution - Salman Butt, Mohammad Amir and Mohammad Asif.

A fourth, Wahab Riaz was questioned in London on Tuesday.

The Metropolitan Police also arrested businessman Mazhar Majeed as part of the inquiry.

He is accused of accepting £150,000 cash to ask players to deliberately bowl no-balls during last month's fourth Test at Lord's after being caught in a sting operation by the News of the World newspaper.

A Metropolitan Police spokesman said: "The Metropolitan Police Service has today delivered an initial file of evidence relating to conspiracy to defraud bookmakers to the CPS.

"The file will now be subject to CPS consideration. This is an initial file and the Met investigation continues."

Butt, Amir and Asif, who have been suspended from playing and charged by the International Cricket Council (ICC), have indicated they will contest the allegations made against them.

Riaz has not been suspended by the ICC. 

BBC Sport - Cricket - Prosecutors handed Pakistan cricket 'spot-fixing' file

Cricket 'fix' five to face legal probe - mirror.co.uk

Radio New Zealand : News : Sports : London police hand over file on spot-betting claims


----------



## desiman

*ICC looking into Oval allegations
*

The ICC are looking into certain events during Pakistan's 23-run victory at The Oval 


The ICC has launched an investigation into the third ODI between England and Pakistan at The Oval after it received information before the game began alleging that bookies were aware of patterns in the Pakistan innings.

"A full investigation is warranted", the ICC said, confirming the information it received in advance about certain scoring patterns during the match had appeared to be correct. According to the report in The Sun, the paper received details of calls between a person based in Dubai and a bookie in Delhi.

"A source informed The Sun newspaper that a certain scoring pattern would emerge during certain stages of the match and, broadly speaking, that information appeared to be correct," Haroon Lorgat, the ICC chief executive, said. "We therefore feel it is incumbent upon us to launch a full enquiry into this particular game, although it is worth pointing out at this stage that we are not stating as fact that anything untoward has occurred. Only in the fullness of the investigation can that be established."

The development came on the same day that Scotland Yard passed on to prosecutors an initial file of evidence on claims that Pakistan cricketers were involved in spot-fixing. It said evidence that there was a conspiracy to defraud bookmakers will be considered by the Crown Prosecution Service (CPS).

Three Pakistan players - Salman Butt, Mohammad Amir and Mohammad Asif - remain suspended by the ICC for their alleged role in the spot-fixing scandal that engulfed the Lord's Test between Pakistan and England. The players, however, have filed appeals against the suspension.

http://www.cricinfo.com/england-v-pakistan-2010/content/current/story/477641.html


----------



## SpArK




----------



## Moin91

what the heck this is???  third match fixed??  Hum match haar jaen tu masla, match jeet jaen to masla.... Saazish hai ye hamaray khilaaf....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

^



> "Cricket chiefs then watched as Pakistan's score mirrored the target that bookies had been told *in advance* by a fixer."



If true then it means Pak players dont have much choice, Betting maafia is very powerful and the players are forced to follow even if they dont want.


----------



## Usama86

I am no big fan of controversy theories but the sequence of breaking fixing news by the British tabloaids is a bit odd. *Last time Pakistan won a match (Oval Test) against England and the 1st scandal broke, now after the 2nd win again match fixing is keeping the Pakistan team under pressure.* 
Pakistani cricketers are the biggest crooks in the world it seems, they have Scotland Yard, ICC's ACU and what not on their tail and still they are able to do match/spot fixing. The funny thing is that the detectives following the corruption in Pakistan cricket happen to be British Tabloid and not any other serious government or official body. *These tabloids are now making fools of the ACU and Scotland Yard as they can now it seems tap telephone conversations between 2 bookies in Dubai and New Dehli.* 
As far as i can remember the match fixing claims against a team are leveled only when it looses a game from a winning position. Wondering if they got confused with the names this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

desiman said:


> *ICC looking into Oval allegations
> *
> 
> The ICC are looking into certain events during Pakistan's 23-run victory at The Oval
> 
> 
> The ICC has launched an investigation into the third ODI between England and Pakistan at The Oval after it received information before the game began alleging that bookies were aware of patterns in the Pakistan innings.
> 
> "A full investigation is warranted", the ICC said, confirming the information it received in advance about certain scoring patterns during the match had appeared to be correct. According to the report in The Sun, the paper received details of calls between a person based in Dubai and a bookie in Delhi.
> 
> "A source informed The Sun newspaper that a certain scoring pattern would emerge during certain stages of the match and, broadly speaking, that information appeared to be correct," Haroon Lorgat, the ICC chief executive, said. "We therefore feel it is incumbent upon us to launch a full enquiry into this particular game, although it is worth pointing out at this stage that we are not stating as fact that anything untoward has occurred. Only in the fullness of the investigation can that be established."
> 
> The development came on the same day that Scotland Yard passed on to prosecutors an initial file of evidence on claims that Pakistan cricketers were involved in spot-fixing. It said evidence that there was a conspiracy to defraud bookmakers will be considered by the Crown Prosecution Service (CPS).
> 
> Three Pakistan players - Salman Butt, Mohammad Amir and Mohammad Asif - remain suspended by the ICC for their alleged role in the spot-fixing scandal that engulfed the Lord's Test between Pakistan and England. The players, however, have filed appeals against the suspension.
> 
> Pakistan in England: ICC investigating Oval ODI | Cricket News | England v Pakistan 2010 | Cricinfo.com



If this is true than ICC anti corruption people must be hanged upside down with their *****. What they are being paid for. Their investigation are based on the evidence of a tabloid. What reforms they have made so far to put a stop on match / spot fixing. Three Pakistani players are under suspension fourth one is under investigation, a lot of disgrace has been spilled over alleged players and PCB and still they are able to fix matches.
If we consider bookies are so powerful then do they have influence over Pakistani team only rest are clean?
Is it a drama to destroy Pakistani cricket or the bookies are so powerful that they are creating so much of fuss for ICC and investigators that allegation leveled against Pakistani players start looking a conspiracy and worthless and their chums are free to play again.
I think this drama be finished and strict rules/ restrictions be imposed on cricket boards and players code of conduct after all they are very handsomely paid for their skills and boards are making hell lot of money.
This drama should be taken to its logical end as early as possible and if some one found guilty of match/ spot fixing then exemplary punishments be awarded to cricketers.
Finally why there are controversies during Pakistani team's English tours. Are these dirty tactics?


----------



## SMC

Guys, there is no way this game can be fixed by Pakistan. You can only fix a loss, not a win. In other words, if this match was fixed, it was England involved in fixing, not Pakistan. This is utter, utter BS.

If it was spot-fixing then it's another story, but match-fixing is a definite no-no.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

This is frankly ridiculous. They're saying that there were patterns during the match which came correct. I really would like to know which patterns they're talking about. Because a lot of patterns with Pakistan team can be predicted anyway.

I don't think players are stupid enough to get involved in match-fixing so quickly after spot-fixing controversy when the eyes of the whole world is on them. I bought the spot-fixing controversy, I am not buying this one.


----------



## Patriot

If Pakistan fixed a win and won the match it means English team is also involved otherwise how in the hell can we fix a ******* win?


----------



## SMC

^ Yep. You can't fix a win, you can only fix a loss.


----------



## Awesome

Bang Galore said:


> *Prosecutors handed Pakistan cricket 'spot-fixing' file *
> 
> An initial file of evidence on claims Pakistan cricketers accepted cash to take part in spot-fixing during a Test match has been passed to prosecutors.
> 
> Scotland Yard said evidence that there was a conspiracy to defraud bookmakers will now be considered by the Crown Prosecution Service (CPS).
> 
> Detectives initially interviewed three players under caution - Salman Butt, Mohammad Amir and Mohammad Asif.
> 
> A fourth, Wahab Riaz was questioned in London on Tuesday.
> 
> The Metropolitan Police also arrested businessman Mazhar Majeed as part of the inquiry.
> 
> He is accused of accepting £150,000 cash to ask players to deliberately bowl no-balls during last month's fourth Test at Lord's after being caught in a sting operation by the News of the World newspaper.
> 
> A Metropolitan Police spokesman said: "The Metropolitan Police Service has today delivered an initial file of evidence relating to conspiracy to defraud bookmakers to the CPS.
> 
> "The file will now be subject to CPS consideration. This is an initial file and the Met investigation continues."
> 
> Butt, Amir and Asif, who have been suspended from playing and charged by the International Cricket Council (ICC), have indicated they will contest the allegations made against them.
> 
> Riaz has not been suspended by the ICC.
> 
> BBC Sport - Cricket - Prosecutors handed Pakistan cricket 'spot-fixing' file
> 
> Cricket 'fix' five to face legal probe - mirror.co.uk
> 
> Radio New Zealand : News : Sports : London police hand over file on spot-betting claims


Wonder how worthwhile the file was that they have still not been charged by those prosecutors.


----------



## SMC

One of the accusations is about Kamran Akmal's wicket. You cannot plan to get out like the way he got out. This one looks major BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

SMC said:


> One of the accusations is about Kamran Akmal's wicket. You cannot plan to get out like the way he got out. This one looks major BS.



There can't be more stinking than this. Pakistani players are not angles but now it looks like that they are being targeted.


----------



## Patriot

NOTW and other key media organizations who making claims should be sued for libel if charges are not filed against palyers.


----------



## majesticpankaj

PCB should sue all the media who are making false allegations against their innocent player.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

*England just can't believe it as Pakistan's tainted tour continues*

_By Peter Hayter_

England coach Andy Flower awoke on Saturday to the stench of yet more fixing allegations and another 'full inquiry' by cricket's world governing body.

And while the England and Wales Cricket Board steadfastly continued to bat away calls to scrap the final two matches of the one-day series against Pakistan - at Lord's on Monday and the Rose Bowl on Wednesday - Flower made no attempt to hide feelings of distaste bordering on disgust at the decision that the tour from hell must go on. 

The Zimbabwean, who with Henry Olonga made a courageous protest against the corrupt regime of Robert Mugabe during a World Cup match seven years ago, admitted that the new allegations of a betting scandal involving Pakistan players will persuade some to regard his team's achievements in Test and one-day cricket against them during this tainted summer as not worth the scorecard they were written on.

The claims this time are into what the International Cricket Council called 'scoring patterns' during Pakistan's innings in Friday's third one-day international at The Oval, which Pakistan won by 23 runs.

But Flower conceded that the events of the past month had 'devalued' England's 3-1 Test series win as well as the current one-day series, although most cricket supporters are probably now well past caring.

Many believe the tour should have been abandoned the moment the ICC followed Scotland Yard in launching an investigation into spotfixing allegations against Salman Butt, Mohammad Amir and Mohammad Asif during the fourth Test at Lord's.

Conceding that relations between the sides had been adversely affected by events of the past month, Flower said: 'Looking at it from the game's point of view, which is what we should all do, it's very sad for cricket. From a selfish perspective, it's annoying because it devalues our Test series and it is also devaluing this one-day series.

'Has all this affected relations between the two teams? Yes, I would say it has. I don't really want to go into detail but things like this will affect the relationship between the sides, in general terms.'

The sorry saga started with claims that Amir and Asif had bowled no-balls under orders from a fixer during the final Test at Lord's. The bowlers and their captain, Butt, were suspended by the ICC and after being interviewed by Scotland Yard detectives, returned home to Pakistan, without charge, prior to the start of the one-day series.

At that point, ECB chairman Giles Clarke said: 'We can assure cricket fans across the country that the ODI matches will be played in the most competitive spirit long associated with contests between England and Pakistan.'

But his pledge appears to have been fatally undermined by fresh allegations emerging yesterday that Pakistan manipulated their run-scoring during their victory at The Oval on Friday.

It was claimed that they were acting according to instructions from a ringleader within the camp paid by illegal bookmakers to ensure a certain number of runs were scored in a particular block of overs.

ICC chief executive Haroon Lorgat revealed that a newspaper had been informed in advance, saying 'a certain scoring pattern would emerge during certain stages of the match and, broadly speaking, that information appeared to be correct'. 

On Saturday, as Flower struggled to take in the latest allegations, the tone in his voice revealed as much as his words. 'Probably naively, I didn't even contemplate that anything would be going on yesterday,' said Flower.

'We were concentrating on doing our job as well as we can, so that didn't enter my mind.

'As for the rest of the series, we want to go to Lord's and win the game so that we win the series - and we'll keep it as simple as that.'

Indeed, as well as having to be encouraged to take part in the oneday series in the first place, Flower's players were understood to be furious that the ICC's initial reports over the latest claims did not make it clear that the allegations concerned the Pakistan side and not England.

Police last week handed over evidence to the Crown Prosecution Service, who will decide whether to institute proceedings against Butt, Amir and Asif.

As far as Flower is concerned, what England need now is an Ashes series to blow away the stink and rekindle fans' faith in the summer game.

England just can't believe it as Pakistan's tainted tour carries on | Mail Online


----------



## Bang Galore

*Pakistan match-fixing claims: South African players concerned about upcoming series*

*South Africa's cricketers have such deep reservations about playing against Pakistan in their scheduled series in Abu Dhabi and Dubai next month that several senior players are considering whether to make themselves unavailable for selection
*
_*By Neil Manthorp *_

The Proteas are due to play five ODIs and three test matches as well as a brace of T20s, the second of which was agreed to by Cricket South Africa to help with flood relief in the stricken nation.

"To say we are reluctant is an understatement," one senior player told Telegraph Sport. "Nobody knows what the hell is going in Pakistani cricket and we feel that playing such a high profile series right now - especially in the middle east - is asking for trouble.

"Maybe it's time for the ICC to step in, or for Pakistan to withdraw from the international game for a year until the mess can be cleaned up and people can start to believe in the game and develop a bit of trust," the player said.

The SA Cricketers Association chief executive, Tony Irish, admitted that "many players" had expressed their concerns to him about the tour but was, for the moment, stoically maintaining a diplomatic stance.

"The fact that there are now further incidents under investigation is not good news. This all needs to be dealt with urgently in order to ensure that a heavy cloud of suspicion and doubt doesn't hang over our series against Pakistan," Irish said.

Asked whether he was aware that some senior players were extremely reluctant to participate in the tour, Irish said: "Let's hope it doesn't come to that."

Pakistan's 'withdrawal' from international cricket may, of course, happen involuntarily anyway. With the ECB having ruled itself out of acting as a 'home' venue in the immediate future and the UAE financially unsustainable, the PCB is rapidly running out of options - not to mention willing opponents.

Last week Zimbabwe was even considering offering Harare and Bulawayo as venues for Pakistan to stage 'home' games with ZC cricket committee chairman and former national captain Alistair Campbell suggesting that staging international cricket in the country before the country's scheduled return to test cricket in May next year was "a good idea."

Zimbabwe is still scheduled to tour Pakistan for a five-match series of one-dayers to raise money for flood relief in January.

After Saturday's allegations concerning the third one-dayer at The Oval, however, he was forced to admit that even Zimbabwe Cricket, as desperate as it is to shed its pariah status and reacquaint itself with all of the major cricket playing nations, was being forced to "think again" about its offer.

Pakistan match-fixing claims: South African players concerned about upcoming series - Telegraph


----------



## silent hill

just heard the news, pak south african series is in jeopardy

pakistan cricket shou;d be finished and all the money should be used for flood relief, enough is enough


----------



## Super Falcon

we should call of the tour of this *** **** south africans who run by BCCI and we all know what south africans are real indian lovers so better of ask them not to come and play we dont care about them with the all probleums they are doing this with us better of show them our back rather than they show us their back


----------



## Skeptic

Super Falcon said:


> we should call of the tour of this *** **** south africans who run by BCCI and we all know what south africans are real indian lovers so better of ask them not to come and play we dont care about them with the all probleums they are doing this with us better of show them our back rather than they show us their back



Lo ji ab South Africa se bhi naraazgi ho gayi aapki...


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

*Pakistani players clear the drug test. Pakistani Cricket survives another attack to isolate them from the world*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyde

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> *Pakistani players clear the drug test. Pakistani Cricket survives another attack to isolate them from the world*



Thanks for this news!!!
source please?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

LONDON: FOUR PAKISTANI CRICKETERS CLEAR DOPE TESTS: SHAFQAT RANA (Geo.TV)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad

Zaki said:


> Thanks for this news!!!
> source please?


I heard it on Geo.....Confirmed source.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pk_Thunder

*Yawar Saeed resigns as manager Pak cricket team
*​
Updated at: 1433 PST, Tuesday, September 21, 2010
LONDON: Manager Pakistan cricket team Yawar Saeed has resigned from his job after Pakistan the fourth One-day International played against England here at Lords on Monday.

However, Yawar will officiate as manager in the fifth and the final match scheduled to be played at Southampton on Wednesday.


----------



## s90

*Everyone and his dog*​





_Warne & Waugh speaking to media after admitting to receiving millions of dollars from bookies for disclosing match and weather information._



Three weeks after the scandal first broke out, there is little change in the ground position. Everything said and shown from day one remains what they are: allegations. There is, indeed, the likelihood that these allegations will turn out to be true, but the chance of that happening is as much as to the contrary. This simple rule applies globally on all allegations of all sorts. The ones at hand should have been no different.

In the previous column, we had discussed the reaction of our own people  basically of pundits interested in getting ahead of the game  that was bordering on misplaced self-righteousness. Lets have a look today at the holier-than-thou behaviour of Englishmen.

Before we do that, lets recall the basic assumption we made in the previous episode: the trio in question is actually corrupt and there is everything wrong in Pakistan Cricket, but this has yet to be proved. This discussion is not  repeat not  an expression of denial, neither physical nor psychological. This is just about being rational in approach and treating such things in perspective.

Lets begin with the first reaction that came at the end of the Lords Test, which was also the last day of the Test series and the very day on which the allegations had been made public by a tabloid of ill repute. The English cricket board shifted the end-of-series ceremony indoors and its chief refused to shake hands with Mohammad Amir, the Man of the Series. A very strong and graphic indicator of how much weight the board accords to matters of ethics in sports.

But while the board found it below its dignity to deal with the accused, was its behaviour consistent with what it has been in the case of some of the convicts  yes, convicts, not accused?* Former English captain Michael Atherton, for instance, was convicted in that infamous dirt-in-the-pocket scandal, wasnt he? He was caught cheating by live cameras on the field. He pleaded guilty, paid the fine and life moved on. He remained the captain and he is pursuing a career as cricket commentator, but none of it bothers the England and Wales Cricket Board (EWCB).*

There are other convicts as well with whom the EWCB has been on wonderful terms. *Remember Mark Waugh and Shane Warne? They admitted to taking money from the bookies, paid the fine and moved on. Warne, for good measure, also served a ban for substance abuse, but the board never found a reason or an occasion to distance itself from the player. Going a step further, that sounds a wee bit strange.*

*What about Herschelle Gibbs and Nike Boje? The South African duo not only paid penalties, but even refused to tour India as they feared immediate arrest on arrival because of their links with the bookies. Yet the EWCB never hesitated to play host to them. Interesting, isnt it?*

And, not to forget, even today it has as its bowling coach Mushtaq Ahmed, the man who was named and fined alongside Wasim Akram and everybody else in one of the most exhaustive match-fixing investigations ever. 

Besides, the EWCB also did not find anything wrong in its embarrassing dealings with Allen Stanford who created 11 individual millionaires through winning a single match, which by far remains an unprecedented payday for a team sport. It is another story that most of these millionaires were talked into re-investing the money in Stanfords private bank and subsequently lost every penny because the man soon found himself languishing in prison against a $8 billion financial scam. The deal had gone through despite the furore in the media and other circles forewarning the EWCB where the lust for money was leading it to. 

*Having been comfortable in its dealings with all kinds of convicted cheats  ball-tampering, spot-fixing, match-fixing, substance abuse, financial fraudsters and all  the EWCB practised blatant double standards when it came to shaking hands with an accused.*

There have been others  like, say, Atherton and Nasser Hussain  who have been pleading the case of Amir. Spare the kid  he is just 18  such a huge talent  he is from a village and was trapped, they have been saying on air and in their writings. While it sounds very positive to many Pakistani ears, the impression it is generating is pretty damaging. When they say spare the kid, it implies that the kid in question is guilty.

The reaction such pleas have generated can be seen from what a senior British columnist recently wrote. There is no tangled web of intrigue behind this story  Dont for one minute give me all the bull about impoverished backgrounds and peer pressure, he wrote. 

See, everyone and his dog has already announced the verdict. Even though he has written it for an entirely different purpose, lets quote some of his words without that malicious context. Rich or poor, Pakistani or English, the difference between good and bad remains the same. The difference between moral and immoral does not have any class caveats, does not have any financial code  These guys were willing to cheat.

*These guys may well have been willing to cheat, but what about those who confessed to the crime and yet retained their honour in British eyes?*

DAWN.COM | Magazine | Straight talk: Everyone and his dog

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajababu

*Darrell Hair terms Pak players 'cheats, frauds and liars'*


Read on. It seems to be getting better and better.

Hair terms Pak players 'cheats, frauds and liars'


----------



## SummerWine

Breaking News.......BAFOON is back with yet another U TURN....he has withdrawn from his statement against English cricketers..........What a Clown and he continues to run cricket of this country.....What a beneficial democracy.....


ECB press release:

Mr Butt stated: &#8220;I wish personally and on behalf of the Pakistan Cricket Board to withdraw the comments I made concerning the England and Wales Cricket Board and each of the England players who played in the NatWest One Day International at the Brit Insurance Oval on Friday 17 September. It is regrettable that there was a misunderstanding arising from my comments.

I would like to make it quite clear that in the statements which I made that I never intended to question the behaviour and integrity of the England players nor the ECB nor to suggest that any of them were involved in any corrupt practices or in a conspiracy against Pakistan cricket. In particular, I wish to make it clear that I have never seen any evidence of any wrong doing by any England player or the ECB at any time.

We at the PCB, like all other cricket governing bodies, are committed to a zero tolerance policy to corruption in the game and will continue to work hard with the relevant authorities to eradicate it.

I deeply and sincerely regret that my statements have been interpreted to cast doubt upon the good names of the England players and the ECB and hope that this public withdrawal will draw a line under the matter."


----------



## SMC

This guy is amazing. Very few other ******** would have matched his degree of being a buffoon in the history of the world.


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

*Football chairman found dead*

*The chairman of Croydon Athletic, the football club whose owner is caught up in the Pakistan spot-fixing scandal, has been found dead near his home in Surrey following a suspected suicide.*

The body of David Le Cluse, 44, was discovered in a garage in Park Gate Road, Sutton, on Saturday morning, with a gunshot wound to the head. A police statement said that the circumstances of the death were as yet unexplained, and that an investigation was ongoing.

*Le Cluse, who was married with two children, had reportedly been left devastated by the News of the World revelations in August that had centred on his colleague, the football club owner, Mazhar Majeed, who was arrested on suspicion to defraud bookmakers, and released on bail.*

A statement on the club's website said: "Croydon Athletic are deeply shocked and saddened by the sudden tragic death of their chairman, David Le Cluse, on Saturday 2 October. Our thoughts and prayers are with David's wife and children, and we would ask everyone to respect their privacy at this devastating time for them."

Croydon Athletic's former manager Tim O'Shea told The Times: "*He was very upset at the allegations and the club getting involved. It probably hit him harder than most because of his personal friendship with Majeed. He wanted nothing more than for the club to succeed.*"

A postmortem examination will be held.

http://www.cricinfo.com/ci/content/current/story/479898.html

Murky betting world!


----------



## Nothing

Just read breaking news on BBC 
*"Pakistani cricketer Mohammad Asif withdraws his appeal against suspension over spot-fixing claims"*


----------



## alibaz

*Pakistan's Mohammad Asif withdraws ICC ban appeal*

Pakistan seam bowler Mohammad Asif has withdrawn his appeal against a provisional suspension imposed on him by the International Cricket Council.
Asif, fellow paceman Mohammad Amir and batsman Salman Butt were suspended following spot-fixing allegations made during Pakistan's tour of England.
Appeals by Amir, 18, and Butt, 26, will be heard in Dubai next weekend.
The trio will not be involved in Pakistan's upcoming series against South Africa in Dubai and Abu Dhabi.
However, 27-year-old Asif could not have played in that series in any event as he is banned from entering the United Arab Emirates after being detained for possession of opium at Dubai airport in 2008.
The three players were questioned by British police following allegations published in the News of the World about the final Test against England at Lord's.
It was claimed the two pace bowlers deliberately bowled no-balls at pre-arranged times during the Test, with skipper Butt also said to be involved, in return for money from a bookmaker's "middle man".
Fellow seamer Wahab Riaz was also questioned by police, whose investigation - separate from the ICC Anti-Corruption and Security Unit's (ACSU) own investigation - remains ongoing, although no criminal charges have yet been brought.
The ICC's latest statement confirmed that Asif's appeal had been withdrawn without giving any reasons for the decision.
Asif has played 28 Tests, 38 one-day internationals and 11 Twenty20 matches for Pakistan since making his debut in 2005.
On Saturday the ICC's Pakistan Task Team (PTT) met for the first time by teleconference.
The PTT, which was set up in 2009 to help Pakistan restore its cricketing reputation, reminded the Pakistan Cricket Board to encourage all its players to disclose any relevant information they might have to the ACSU.
ICC chief executive Haroon Lorgat said: "Every single player who cares about the game should step forward and help us to eradicate corruption from the game - such disclosures will be treated in strict confidence."
PTT chairman Mr Clarke added: "The task team urged everyone to support the PCB to reform its cricket and governance models and the important role PBC chairman Ijaz Butt has to play in this regard.
"An independent board would help it to regain its glory and ensure long-term success."

BBC Sport - Cricket - Pakistan's Mohammad Asif withdraws ICC ban appeal


----------



## majesticpankaj

^^^what does it means. has he accepted his involvement? why he did so?


----------



## alibaz

*Asif withdraws ICC suspension appeal*
PARIS: The International Cricket Council said Friday that Pakistan's fast bowler Mohammad Asif had withdrawn his challenge to the provisional suspension handed down last month for alleged match-fixing.

Teammates Salman Butt and Mohammad Amir have appealed against their own provisional suspensions and their hearings are still set for Dubai on 30 and 31 October.

"Mohammad Asif confirmed earlier today that he has withdrawn his challenge to the provisional suspension imposed on him on 2 September 2010 pending determination of the charges brought against him under the ICC's Anti-Corruption Code," the ICC said.

"Arrangements are now being made for the challenges being made by Salman Butt and Mohammad Amir against their provisional suspensions," an ICC statement read, the organisation adding it would not make any further comment for the time being.

The trio were charged with offences under the ICC's anti-corruption code after test captain Butt and fast bowlers Aamer and Asif were all named in a News of the World report alleging they were involved in a "spot-fixing" scam by bowling deliberate no-balls in a summer Test match with England in exchange for cash.

ICC Chief Executive Haroon Lorgat had warned that the sport had to take a tough stand to preserve cricket's integrity, noting that such offences "carry serious penalties up to a life ban."

The News of the World claimed that Amir and Asif had bowled no-balls on request during the fourth Test at the Brit Oval, with Butt orchestrating the alleged fix.

Scotland Yard was called in and the trio had their mobile phones confiscated by police investigators.

Further allegations dogged the subsequent one-day series between England and Pakistan.

The panel set to hear the remaining appeals is to be chaired by the head of the ICC's Code of Conduct Commission Michael Beloff QC.

Owing to their suspensions, the trio had been left out of Pakistan's upcoming tour of the United Arab Emirates, where they will meet South Africa.

Asif withdraws ICC suspension appeal - GEO.tv


----------



## Super Falcon

daryll hair himself was big fraud and cheat which everyone have seen and proveed too


----------



## alibaz

Super Falcon said:


> daryll hair himself was big fraud and cheat which everyone have seen and proveed too



and racist too


----------



## alibaz

majesticpankaj said:


> ^^^what does it means. has he accepted his involvement? why he did so?



I am really surprised what is going on in that charsi's mind.


----------



## alibaz

*Spot fixing scandal: Salman, Amir leave for Dubai*
Salman Butt and Mohammad Amir have departed for Dubai to appear in the hearing of their appeal for spot fixing scandal case.
Talking to media at the airport, lawyers of Salman Butt told that no solid evidence is available against Salman so we are going to the court for justice. Lawyers said that no evidence regarding this case present except media. This case started from a newspaper, its a two day hearing and everything will be clarified within 48 hours.
Salman Butt said that decision with positive results will appear very soon in front of everyone.

Dunya TV - Pakistan | Spot fixing scandal: Salman, Amir leave for Dubai


----------



## alibaz

*Hearing on Salman, Aamer&#8217;s appeal goes on in Dubai*

DUBAI: Pakistan cricketers Salman Butt and Mohammad Aamer arrived at the Dubai headquarters of the International Cricket Council on Saturday for a hearing into their suspension on charges of spot fixing.

The two, along with fast bowler Mohammad Asif, were provisionally suspended by the ICC over allegations they were involved in spot-fixing during Pakistan's summer tour of England. 

All three appealed, but Asif later withdrew his application.

The two cricketers arrived with their lawyers -- Salman with Khalid Ranjha, a former law minister, and Aftab Gul, a former Pakistan player, and Aamer with his lawyer Shahid Karim.

Both Salman and Aamer, wearing casual shirts and trousers, waved to the media but did not speak as they entered the ICC headquarters.

The scandal broke after a report by British tabloid The News of the World prompted Scotland Yard to launch an investigation into allegations of spot-fixing during the Lord's Test against England in August.

Police raided the team's hotel in London and questioned Salman, Aamer, Asif and bowler Wahab Riaz, but they have yet to formally level any charges.

Owing to their suspensions, the trio have been excluded from Pakistan's current tour of the United Arab Emirates, where they are playing South Africa.

Michael Beloff QC, chairman of the ICC's code of conduct commission, will hear the appeal against the provisional suspensions and has the power to overturn them. The hearing will continue on Sunday.

Salman and Aamer have vowed to clear their names.

According to the ICC process, the matter of the players' code of conduct violation will not be heard during the current hearing. 

The ICC code stipulates a minimum five year ban if charges of corruption are proved.

The commission is expected to announce a decision on the players' appeals on Sunday in a ruling that can not be further challenged.

Salman's lawyer Gul Friday said he expected a fair hearing.

Pakistan Cricket Board said the players will be readily available if their provisional suspension is lifted.


----------



## alibaz

Hearing of Salman Butt and Aamir case postponed till tomorrow


----------



## Pak123

Geo News and Dunya reporting that Salman Butt and Mohammad Amirs spot fixing allegations have been removed by the ICC and now they are allowed to play !
yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, now no more presuure on the Pakistani team !
huraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah !


----------



## alibaz

Pak123 said:


> Geo News and Dunya reporting that Salman Butt and Mohammad Amirs spot fixing allegations have been removed by the ICC and now they are allowed to play !
> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, now no more presuure on the Pakistani team !
> huraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah !


NO SIR, it is still there. I think Asif was wise to have withdrawn his appeal.


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

*Fans need to understand this is only a hearing about the provisional suspension, not about the actual charges.

The innocence or guilt of the players, who have denied any wrongdoing, will be judged at an independent tribunal in December. *


----------



## alibaz

You are right Gentle Typhoon, the hearing was only against suspension against playing till eviction or conviction against the charges of spot fixing.


----------



## alibaz

*ICC dismisses appeals of Amer, Salman*

DUBAI: International Cricket Council (ICC) has dismissed the appeals filed by suspended Pakistan cricketers Salman Butt and Muhammed Amer on being alleged involved in spot-fixing scandal, Geo News reported Sunday.

Pakistani cricketers Salman Butt and Mohammad Amir had their provisional suspensions over allegations of spot-fixing upheld by the International Cricket Council (ICC) on Sunday.

"I have decided to dismiss the application... all three players accordingly are still for the time being unable to participate in cricketing activities " Michael Beloff, the head of the ICC's code of conduct commission told reporters in Dubai on Sunday after a two-day hearing.

The innocence or guilt of the players, who have denied any wrongdoing, will be judged at an independent tribunal, the date of which has yet to be set.


ICC dismisses appeals of Amer, Salman - GEO.tv


----------



## Usama86

Pakistan may be involved in T20 World Cup match spot fixing

Updated at: 1434 PST, Tuesday, November 16, 2010
KARACHI: The Anti-Corruption Unit of the International Cricket council (ICC) is investigating a match spot-fixing scandal in the Twenty20 World Cup played this year in the West Indies.

*Sources told Geo News that the ICC Anti-corruption Unit is probing the involvement of one or two Pakistan players in a match spot-fixing during the tournament. The match was played between Pakistan and South Africa on May 10, 2010. In the match Pakistan won the toss and elected to bat first. There are reports of alleged spot-fixing in the first 10 overs of the match.
*
The sources further informed that under investigation players in this scandal had planned for alleged spot-fixing through mobile phones. The numbers on which contacts were made are of England, West Indies and Dubai series.

The sources told that the ICC&#8217;s Anti-corruption Unit has interrogated two Pakistani players in this regard, and players had accepted that these numbers belong to them 

More details regarding the match and the players involved in spot-fixing are expected in next 24 hours.
http://geo.tv/Sports.htm


----------



## alibaz

*T20 World cup: ICC acquits Salman, Kamran of spot-fixing charges*

Good news for Pakistan cricket is that the International Cricket Council (ICC) has acquitted Salman Butt and Kamran Akmal of the spot-fixing charges that emerged during the last T20 World cup. 
During the mega event held in West Indies in May this year, Salman Butt and Kamran Akmal were accused of spot-fixing after which the ICC anti-corruption unit came into action and telephone records of both the cricketers were confiscated. After a lapse of seven months, it is Dunya News that broke first the news of the acquittal of both the cricketers. Responding on the news, former skipper Salman Butt has said that the ICC has acquitted them after no evidence was found in the telephone records. He was talking exclusively to Dunya News.

http://www.dunyanews.tv/main_category_eng.php?nid=17648&catid=4&flag=d


----------



## Pukhtoon

*Amir's lawyer would have preferred independent tribunal*



Age and no previous record of misconduct could work in Mohammad Amir's favour, says his lawyer 


Shahid Karim, Mohammad Amir's lawyer, has said he would have preferred an independent tribunal to adjudicate on the charges against his client over the spot-fixing controversy, instead of the three-man panel set up by the ICC. Amir, along with Salman Butt and Mohammad Asif, has been provisionally suspended by the ICC for their alleged involvement in the controversy, and the final hearings are scheduled to be held over six days in Doha from January 6-11. 

"Looking at the case from a legalistic point of view, from the point of view of the case being presented to an independent and unbiased tribunal, then I think he has a fair chance of coming out clean," Karim told PakPassion.net. "However the situation is an odd one. Ideally we would have liked the tribunal to be completely independent of the ICC, but at this point in time I have to have full faith in the tribunal." 

The ICC's three-man tribunal includes Michael Beloff QC, Justice Albie Sachs of South Africa and Sharad Rao of Kenya. Beloff, the ICC code of conduct commissioner, had chaired the hearings into the appeals of Amir and Butt against their suspensions in Dubai, and had upheld the ICC's decision. Subsequently, the PCB revoked the central contracts of the players. 

Beloff's prior participation in the hearings drew objection from Karim. "We raised a slight objection to Michael Beloff QC chairing the hearing in Doha, as he had heard the case in the provisional hearing, but he chose not to remove himself," Karim said. "However, my training as a lawyer requires me to have full faith in the forthcoming tribunal and I should expect a fair hearing. 

"Although the members of the three-man tribunal are already part of the anti-corruption commission which is a permanent body in the code of the ICC and are nominated by the ICC, and the tribunal members have been picked out of those members, I still think that I have faith in their independence and impartiality." 

Karim was confident of a verdict in favour of Amir, claiming there were certain mitigating circumstances in his case. "One of the mitigating factors is age and the other mitigating factor is Amir's previously unblemished record," he said. "Emotionally he is drained, he's been affected badly by it, but he's coping as best he can and above all he is very confident that he will come out of this clean." 

And in the event of an unfavourable verdict for Amir, Karim said he would appeal to the Court of Arbitration for Sport in Switzerland. "If the hearing does not go our way we plan to take the matter further. The next stage of the process would be to go to the Court of Arbitration of Sport in Lausanne. It is an international arbitration body set up to settle disputes related to sport and would be completely independent and divorced of the ICC." 

Meanwhile, Butt's lawyers have asked the ICC for a postponement of the hearings to prepare their reply


----------



## alibaz

Doha, first day hearing completed, will continue till 11 Jan. Amir seems to be very hopeful. It has also been announced that world cup squad can be changed till 19 Jan. Should we expect something positive for some of suspected players??


----------



## Speaker

Still inconclusive. There is still the possibility of Butt having asked him to bowl the no-ball to intimidate the batsman. It might be simpler if they could find out if the video was shot before or after the incidents. 

Looking at how the relationship between the 3 'accused' have soured, what is the point of them clearing their name? Either way, their careers and camaraderie have been tainted by this controversy. Sad.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Spot-fixing: Differences between Butt and Asif grow | Cricket News | Cricinfo ICC Site | ESPN Cricinfo

Growing differences between Salman Butt and Mohammad Asif in the spot-fixing hearings in Doha, Qatar appear to have given rise to the acknowledgment that wrongdoing was committed during the Lord's Test last summer, but that complicity in the act and blame for it have not yet been settled.

The pair, along with Mohammad Amir, have pleaded not guilty to charges of bowling deliberate no-balls in the fourth Test against England, allegedly at the behest of player-agent Mazhar Majeed. But on day five of the hearing, during which Asif presented his defence and was then cross-examined by ICC lawyers, the explanations of why a no-ball was bowled suggest that it was the result of a direct or indirect instruction from Butt.

It has slowly become clear over the course of the hearing that the equation between how Butt and Asif defended themselves in particular was going to be pivotal in the case. In his opening statement, Asif is believed to have said that the no-ball came about because of the extra effort required to bowl a faster ball as instructed by Butt, who was captain at the time.

As a result, Butt was questioned by Asif's lawyer, Alexander Cameron, during his defence earlier in the hearing; in turn, on Monday, Butt's lawyer Yasin Patel questioned Asif. Amir on the other hand was not questioned by either of the other players' lawyers.

There is a suggestion that Butt wasn't in the courtroom, on the 12th floor of the Qatar Financial Centre, during Asif's questioning. As has been the case through the week, the players arrived separately; Asif was the first to do so and the last to leave.

Given that the possibility of deliberate wrongdoing is strengthened through the interplay between Butt and Asif, the situation does not appear too bright for the players. The probability that the ICC, which is keen to establish its credentials as a body with zero tolerance for corruption, will push for harsh sanctions must be high. As Pakistan's captain at the time, Butt faces the possibility of the sternest sanctions.

He was under cross-examination for the longest period of the three players and one witness' statements in particular are thought to have hurt his case. Equally, stern action against Asif and Amir cannot be discounted if guilt is established, even though the latter's youth and unblemished disciplinary record might provide mitigating circumstances.

After Asif's cross-examination, the ICC began its closing statements. On Wednesday the players will deliver their closing statements. Thereafter the tribunal of Michael Beloff QC, Albie Sachs and Sharad Rao is expected to deliberate over the judgment. There is no indication yet whether a judgment and verdict will be made public on Tuesday or whether they decide to reserve the judgment till later.


----------



## SMC

^ Asif has the best case, because his no-ball was only marginal. IIRC, part of his feet was still on the line or just slightly over the line. Thus it's reasonable to expect that someone might bowl that big a no-ball if trying hard. Aamir, though, is another story.

As for SB, he'll probably get a life ban I am guessing.


----------



## Speaker

SMC said:


> ^ Asif has the best case, because his no-ball was only marginal. IIRC, part of his feet was still on the line or just slightly over the line. Thus it's reasonable to expect that someone might bowl that big a no-ball if trying hard. Aamir, though, is another story.
> 
> As for SB, he'll probably get a life ban I am guessing.



I think they all get punished or they all go free. If Butt and Aamir are proven guilty, that means the video is authentic and not a conspiracy. Then it is really freakish that Asif would bowl a no-ball at the same time as promised by Majeed.


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

SMC said:


> ^ Asif has the best case, because his no-ball was only marginal. IIRC, part of his feet was still on the line or just slightly over the line. Thus it's reasonable to expect that someone might bowl that big a no-ball if trying hard. Aamir, though, is another story.
> 
> As for SB, he'll probably get a life ban I am guessing.



If SB is guilty, then the tapes are authentic aren't they? Which means that both Asif and Amir bowled no-balls at pre-determinable times, which makes the circumstantial evidence against them quite strong IMO.

So if SB goes, then Asif goes too. And Amir would be guilty as well but because of his age he might get a lenient sentence.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Firstly I think this ICC thing is a drama to take away Pakistan best 
bowlers and inspirational capatain , as I could make a video on a game after it happened , and claim with cooked newspaper in Pakistan , hey Sachin stated he will score a 100 in specific game etc 


Also I think now the situation is bad 

a) Asif defence made a case that he was asked to ball fast
which in itself is not a crime but it shows intent that 
for a specific ball he was asked to change his run

b) But stated he has no clue how someone knew of specific ball
unless he makes a case he routinely asks players to ball 
certain balls fast 

c) Asif on other had , I am not sure he dated Veena Malik he 
is a leecher...


Bottom line is if the 3 player's lawyers had adapted a united defence

"WE DON'T KNOW WHAT THIS IS ALL ABOUT" 

I am sure they would all be playing cricket becasue they decided to do their own independent defence they will all get bans 

 

Idiot lawyers they all have


----------



## SMC

twoplustwoisfour said:


> If SB is guilty, then the tapes are authentic aren't they? Which means that both Asif and Amir bowled no-balls at pre-determinable times, which makes the circumstantial evidence against them quite strong IMO.
> 
> So if SB goes, then Asif goes too. And Amir would be guilty as well but because of his age he might get a lenient sentence.



I don't doubt for a moment that there was some spot-fixing done, but it doesn't necessarily mean that Asif and Amir were involved - from a legal perspective. Let's think from a legal perspective of how Asif and Amir's lawyers could argue this. They could say that SB was the one involved with the bookies and that he pushed Asif and Amir to bowl with extra-effort, which resulted in the no-ball. So SB gets banned for life, and Asif and Amir get a limited time ban or no ban at all. 

Asif's legal team in particular seems to be quite good and it wouldn't surprise me if he gets away with this.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

But , I think the point is that Salman Butt has full account of where his money came from.

So its quit strange that he is guilty 

As a captain he asks players to ball good almost every ball 


What I would like to argue would be 

a) How can you prove that the video was shot 3-4 days prior to the 
game (Yes/No)

b) Is there a proof of any players accepting cash undeniable proof
a picture or evidence. (Yes/No)


I mean if someone watches a cricket game tonight , and same day shoots a video and then mails it out in news claiming that it was shot 3-4 days ago well that is just a hoax !


Also , can there be proof that Mr Mazhad did not gain financially from any means from this whole fiasco , like interview deals or news or book revenue

He could have sold his story for millions and sold out players intentionally to gain financially .... in case if he was in financial difficulties.

How reliable is Mr Mazhar ..

If a theif , travels on a bus , all the other ppl standing on bus stop are not guilty by association alone. Unless they commited the crime


I just don't see any proof ... 

I mean finding 4,000-8,000 USD something well I know I travelled with 9,000 USD in hotels etc as fees for hotels is high in Europe and USA *100$/night* , and you can spend money fast in few weeks

Remember a meal in europe costs easily *40-50$ / meal* in fancy hotel ...plus tips etc


So if Salman stated 11,000.00 GBP = 17,005.46 was amount he had from PCB


Lets see 17,000 USD ....

If you stay 1 night in hotel = cost is 130 USD 

Lets Assume the tour was for 30 days


Cost of night commute *$3900*Cost of daily meals 
$30 + 10(tips) x 3 = *$3600 * food expense
-------------------------------------------------
$7200 is accounted for 
--------------------------------------------------

Entertainment/Leisure Allowance lets assume PCB allowed 100$/day for players
during the 30 day tour


100 x 30 = $3,000

So we have $10,200 accounted for leaving behind about 7,000 USD extra in his possesion


Captain's allowance 

a) As a captain , he got paid extra for being the team captain
So he got paid 3,000 $ extra or so 

Geat , $13,200 accounted for form his room


So what is left ? 

5,000 USD ? 

As Salman Butt stated 

a) He had a contract to appear and open a icereame parlor (Endorsement)
b) He also had cricket bat sticker promotion has provide receipts

So anyway we look at it ... his story adds up 


The only question remains is 

*a) Did Mazhar trick the players and he slipped the mark bills with endorsement cash ?
b) Did Mazhad had to gain something from lieing and selling his tory to tabloids 
in return for 1-3 million dollars !!! Was there a financial gain for him if he did this*


----------



## SMC

Speaker said:


> I think they all get punished or they all go free. If Butt and Aamir are proven guilty, that means the video is authentic and not a conspiracy. Then it is really freakish that Asif would bowl a no-ball at the same time as promised by Majeed.



From a legal perspective, it's not as freakish as you might think. SB could have asked Asif to really try and bowl hard, and thus he was an accessory unknowingly.

Actually when you think about it, Asif no-ball was only marginal, plus he only bowled one no-ball. I think if you want to bowl a no-ball on purpose to earn money, you'd be try to safe and be much more in front of the crease. Being that close is quite risky in fact. The only thing against him is the bookie's word. So he has the best case out of the 3.

SB was definitely involved here, Amir most likely was. Asif's involvement is debatable and can be challenged.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Break down of Salman Butt's defence a logical review I added some other cost factors ppl incurr during travels


So if Salman stated 11,000.00 GBP = 17,005.46 was amount he had from PCB

Well the Pakistani Team's tour was for *45 days* 

Lets see 17,000 USD ....
If you stay 1 night in hotel = cost is 130 USD (This is a so so hotel not the good ones)
Lets Assume the tour was for 45 days



Cost of Night Stay in Hotel : $130 x 45 = $5845
Meal Allowance: $30 + 10(tips) x 3 x 45 = $5400 
Entertainement Allowance $100 x 45 = $4500 (Taxi, Movies,phone)

(Taxies charge any where 40$ to 100$ per 1 way trip)

Extra Captain's Allowance: $4500 backed up with Receipts from PCB

So he had in his possesion *$20,245*


What is the problem ? This is normal amount of funds for travellers or people who can't open bank accounts on short trips etc - This is not a normal person its a Sports Celeberty and they have alot of funds and travelling expenses

Lets not forget every one normally carries a bit more then their anticipated budget so they are not straneded etc so it would not be strange if he had 3,000-4,000 emergency funds as well knowing how much he will spend during his travel, I know I carry a few thousand extra in case I miss a flight and have to rebook etc 




Plus if there was some extra cash $5,000 extra

a) He had a cricketing contract with Bats company 
b) He had contract to open a icecream parlor 

It could have came from a promotional visit which according to him 
he has proof that he opened the parlor in official ceremony attended by many ppl. 

So he has people to back up his claim.


Now imagine if , Mr Mazhar even slipped in some tainted bills thru the clean funds he was expected to get from his sports deals 

a) If there was a written contract that Mr Salman has in his hand 
that states the funds , he was to receieve then he is clean man

Innocent

Also - there is no proof what so ever that Salam did not attend the ice cream parlor 
opening. 


b) No one has told anyone that Salman asked them to ball no ball (No proof)
c) No one has any proof that Salman met the bookies

Mr Mazhar may have met someone , but who he meets is not Mr Salman's responsibility
if he had met some serial killer , does not means that Mr Salman is serial killer.

If the person was questionable : Then he should have been on some sort of List by PCB as banned personalities , and that list should have been given to PCB by Cricket Association -


----------



## Speaker

SMC said:


> From a legal perspective, it's not as freakish as you might think. SB could have asked Asif to really try and bowl hard, and thus he was an accessory unknowingly.
> 
> Actually when you think about it, Asif no-ball was only marginal, plus he only bowled one no-ball. I think if you want to bowl a no-ball on purpose to earn money, you'd be try to safe and be much more in front of the crease. Being that close is quite risky in fact. The only thing against him is the bookie's word. So he has the best case out of the 3.
> 
> SB was definitely involved here, Amir most likely was. Asif's involvement is debatable and can be challenged.



Well pushing your bowlers to bowl harder and asking them to bowl a no ball on a specific ball of a specific over are different things. Using your explanation, I suppose Butt can make a case even if it is proven that he asked them to bowl those no-balls. It is a common strategy used in first class cricket to intimidate the batsman, and he can still justify it. The only thing standing between the lies and the truth is if they can trace the time stamp of the video, and if Majeed can prove the currency serial numbers. If not, then Majeed should be jailed for a good time and fined a good sum of money. However if proven guilty, all three cricketers are partners in this 'crime'. While the accusations may be of different levels, the only justified punishment is a life ban.

All said - and I will repeat this again - even if they are proven to be innocent conclusively, their reputation has been (needlessly) tainted forever.


----------



## SMC

Speaker said:


> Well pushing your bowlers to bowl harder and asking them to bowl a no ball on a specific ball of a specific over are different things. Using your explanation, I suppose Butt can make a case even if it is proven that he asked them to bowl those no-balls. It is a common strategy used in first class cricket to intimidate the batsman, and he can still justify it. The only thing standing between the lies and the truth is if they can trace the time stamp of the video, and if Majeed can prove the currency serial numbers. If not, then Majeed should be jailed for a good time and fined a good sum of money. However if proven guilty, all three cricketers are partners in this 'crime'. While the accusations may be of different levels, the only justified punishment is a life ban.
> 
> All said - and I will repeat this again - even if they are proven to be innocent conclusively, their reputation has been (needlessly) tainted forever.



I don't think lawyers will argue that SB asked Asif to bowl a no-ball. That's not what I was arguing either. SB may have asked Asif to put in a lot of effort, which may have resulted in a no-ball. That can be a good argument, because bowling with a lot of effort can often result in a no-ball.

Now you're right that SB could make the case about proof that he asked them to bowl with effort. However it's these things that makes Asif's case quite strong.


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

@AzadPakistan2009: The amount is not an issue. I suspect international sportspeople, specially captains of the team of the favourite sport of a country make much more than this amount.

The problem is that all this money is in cash. Who carries 11,000 GBP in hard cash? You either have it in traveller's cheques, cash cards, or debit card. I suspect the PCB does not pay it's cricketers in cash either.

As I said, the evidence against SB is most likely only circumstantial, but damning nevertheless.


----------



## alibaz

These players must be ruthlessly punished if found guilty so that an example is set for cricketers all over the world and no one dare to repeat this.

Pattern must ask explanation from Chairman PCB that what action was taken on warning by ICC to suspend players, hold an inquiry and punish culprits at its end and failing doing so forced ICC to intervene.

What action has been taken against Mazhar Majeed who is equal crime partner (if allegations are true) but he is enjoying in UK.

Why decision is pended till Feb 5 , is there sufficient element of doubt? If the case is so clear than they should have been punished otherwise suspension is unjustified.


----------



## Hyde

waiting for the verdict to be released

5 hours and no voice came out from the hearing room


----------



## alibaz

Still waiting


----------



## VelocuR

*Butt out for 10 years, Asif 7 and Amir 5*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

*IS THERE ANYWAY NOW THAT CAN BRING THESE PLAYERS BACK IN THE INTERNATIONAL CRICKET?*


----------



## Evil Flare

I am pretty disappointed .. i want the Life Ban for these 3 bastards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

truthseeker2010 said:


> *IS THERE ANYWAY NOW THAT CAN BRING THESE PLAYERS BACK IN THE INTERNATIONAL CRICKET?*




we don't need cheaters in our cricket team .. they need to be tried under treason according to article 6 .


----------



## Devil Soul

they still got the right to appeal, a 10 & 7 years ban is as good as life ban for Asif & Butt


----------



## Dr sim

salman butt and asif totally deserve it.feel bad for aamer though. he could have made 100 times over playing in IPL


----------



## Comet

Whatta Chuss!!! Stupid ICC


----------



## Huda

IA TARAH TOU HOTA HAO IS TARAH K KAAMO MAY


----------



## Pukhtoon

Pre Plan Game Played By ICC !! FCuK ICC !!

Feel Bad for juSt one person and Dat iS AMIR !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

well I am happy to see these punishments and would not have mind if they were banned permanently

No mercy for culprits

nothing is above Law

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## alibaz

truthseeker2010 said:


> *IS THERE ANYWAY NOW THAT CAN BRING THESE PLAYERS BACK IN THE INTERNATIONAL CRICKET?*



We don't want them back unless they prove themselves not guilty in appeal. Culprits must not be back after bringing such a shame to country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

yep feeling bad for asif and amir........ especially amir


----------



## Waffen SS

No sympathy for Aamir or the other 2 bastards.

Aamir kia koi farishta hai jo keh us say sympathize kia jaey?

To hell with all 3. They should have banned for life.

I hope Britain puts them behind bars for the criminal offense.


----------



## alibaz

Waffen SS said:


> No sympathy for Aamir or the other 2 bastards.
> 
> Aamir kia koi farishta hai jo keh us say sympathize kia jaey?
> 
> To hell with all 3. They should have banned for life.
> 
> *I hope Britain puts them behind bars for the criminal offense*.





I would like all other culprits irrespective of their nationalities behind the bars. The process must continue.........


----------



## shree835

*Ohhhh Noooo....I cannot take this any more... Another Big Propaganda Against poor innocent like a new born baby Pakistani Players...Thori Si money Kamai to kya bura Kiya... Ye Gore log Don like Pakistani guys....Ohhh Nooo Always Propaganda Propaganda Propaganda against Poor Guys....How Innocent they are looking in the photographs.... Ye to Alla ke wali the Jo bali ka bakara banae gae hai... Ya Alla Karam Kar.* ....Lahol Bila Kuwait.


----------



## Al-zakir

If they are guilty and proven then they deserve even harsher punishment. I will leave the teaching of Islam aside for a moment but where is the sportsmanship and good old honesty. Very disappointed to see these guys screwing up Pakistan image for money. 

Pakistan is my second home team and very sad to see the decline of this legendary team.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

Shahid khan afridi the only man that was unpurchasable.If you remain loyal to pakistan god will give you respect in both worlds.


----------



## Bilal Akhtar

Afridi can bring the world cup home,wish him all the best.


----------



## VelocuR

After serving life sentence, Amir will be 23 years old, Asif 35 yrs old, and Butt 36 yrs old. 

Probably PCB wouldn't interested to call them back, we have many other young players. Learn this lesson!

For Amir, no we don't need him anway. His desire is money, balcony, and beauty hair!


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

Bilal Akhtar said:


> Afridi can bring the world cup home,wish him all the best.



aap k moon mien ghi shakar..............


----------



## SMC

Well deserved I suppose. It was because of these guys that we lost so many games. Could've won a lot more if it wasn't for them looking after their personal interests.


----------



## SpArK

The spot-fixing scandal: Amir to appeal against ICC sanctions | Pakistan Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Amir should be let go. He was the greatest bowler in the making. Much better than Wasim Akram considering his age. 
Even if he does come back when he's 23 he wont be the same and Pakistan wont be able to find a bowler like him again.

And what about Mazhar Majeed? Isn't he going to get any punishment?


----------



## Pukhtoon

^^^^ Yaar ab Apne bande ko koi punish tu nahi kare ga na.


----------



## alibaz

Karachiite said:


> Amir should be let go. He was the greatest bowler in the making. Much better than Wasim Akram considering his age.
> Even if he does come back when he's 23 he wont be the same and Pakistan wont be able to find a bowler like him again.
> 
> And what about Mazhar Majeed? Isn't he going to get any punishment?



If he has done it then he should face it too. He should have realized it while pouching dollars and pounds at the cost of national pride. Heavens will not fall if we wont have this guy. we had Imran Khan, Sarfraz, Fazal Mahmood, Wasim, Waqar and many more now we have Wahab, Umar and other good guys. so don't worry we ll have more. Didn't you realize except first ODI our team fought hard in NZ. You yourself will feel that this team will not be unpredictable anymore.

Mazhar Majeed, that SOB must be punished. If players are punished this bas**** must not walk free.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Salman Butt was one of my favourite players in world cricket...and Mohd Amir was a great prospect.

Its really sad that this had to happen.

Pakistan produces some of the worlds great players but never quite becomes as consistent as it deserves to with such great talent.

I hope the administration takes some steps so these things dont happen again...coz it will really hurt the people who like these players and wont be able to see them play again.


----------



## Imran Khan

Karachiite said:


> Amir should be let go. He was the greatest bowler in the making. Much better than Wasim Akram considering his age.
> Even if he does come back when he's 23 he wont be the same and Pakistan wont be able to find a bowler like him again.
> 
> And what about Mazhar Majeed? Isn't he going to get any punishment?



amir should be kick hard he was new but he bloody never think abut his future or nation pride . go to hell all these bastards we have millions of better then them. its shamefully ICC done this . should be PCB done it but its corruption mafia from up to down

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sonic_boom

The punishment seems to be bit harsh especially to ameer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Sonic_boom said:


> The punishment seems to be bit harsh especially to ameer.


 
The punishments are just about adequate according to me. Aamer will be out for another 4 years if I'm not wrong, he'll be 23 when his ban ends. Most of his career will be ahead of him even then. 

As for the other two, I don't believe they should be allowed to play cricket at the international level again.


----------



## Usama86

something the trio must have felt like saying to the rest of the spot/match fixers out there in the cricket world.

Say Goodnight to the BAD GUY- Scarface






who better to give a speech then Al Pacino.


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

well amir should have been shown some mercy. he was very young and very new. ICC must review its decision about amir.


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

will miss amir in the world cup..............


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

REHAN NIAZI FALCON said:


> well amir should have been shown some mercy. he was very young and very new. ICC must review its decision about amir.


 
Hasn't he be shown leniency? He has gotten the least sentence, and would be able to continue his career at the age of 23, when most people make their debut.

Amir has been very lucky IMO.


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Hasn't he be shown leniency? He has gotten the least sentence, and would be able to continue his career at the age of 23, when most people make their debut.
> 
> Amir has been very lucky IMO.


 
funny.............. 5 years of gap. it is the most harsh one for any rising player.


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

REHAN NIAZI FALCON said:


> funny.............. 5 years of gap. it is the most harsh one for any rising player.


 
It's proportionate to the crime.

The crime that they committed is a slap to the face of cricket loving population, especially that of Pakistan. I don't understand why my Pakistani friends seem to be defending those who insulted them


----------



## alibaz

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Hasn't he be shown leniency? He has gotten the least sentence, and would be able to continue his career at the age of 23, when most people make their debut.
> 
> Amir has been very lucky IMO.


 
Practically all three have been awarded 5 years ban. 5 and 2 years additional punishment are suspended punishment depending upon their behaviour during five years of punishment. 

I think they have got their deserved share until any other decision by appeal court or any review by ICC. IMO careers of Asif and Butt are over there is a slight chance for Aamir. There should have been another advise as it was in case of Justice Qayyum's decision that these players can't be coaches or office holders of cricket boards and associations


----------



## alibaz

twoplustwoisfour said:


> It's proportionate to the crime.
> 
> The crime that they committed is a slap to the face of cricket loving population, especially that of Pakistan. I don't understand why my Pakistani friends seem to be defending those who insulted them


 
There are very few who defend them and it is very clear through polls and even TV opinion in streets of Pakistan but still they have right of opinion of their choice


----------



## VelocuR

*That means: British tabloid, The Sun newspaper, is not lie or BS. or make up story. 
*
It is answer these trio are banned.


----------



## SMC

> http://www.espncricinfo.com/ci-icc/c...ry/500023.html
> Lack of remorse swung verdict against trio
> 
> By Osman Samiuddin
> A lack of remorse and contrition from three Pakistan players over the spot-fixing charge levelled against them were among the key factors in the tribunal's decision to impose the sanctions they did. Salman Butt, Mohammad Asif and Mohammad Amir were banned for ten, seven and five years respectively by a three-man tribunal led by Michael Beloff QC after a six-day hearing in January led to a verdict on Saturday; the sentences for Butt and Asif include a five-year suspension clause but the same factors may affect that process too.
> 
> ESPNcricinfo also understands Amir refused to cooperate with the ICC's Anti-Corruption and Security Unit (ACSU) despite repeated, private attempts by PCB officials at convincing him, in a bid to lessen sanctions.
> 
> The full judgment of the verdict, the sanctions and the reasoning behind them are expected to be made public by the ICC on Wednesday, despite complications arising from the criminal case against the players in the UK, which begins from March 17. But one of the main conclusions of the judgment is expected to be that the three players showed no sign of remorse at their actions, either during the hearing or after the verdict was announced.
> 
> This is likely to have quite a tangible impact on any hopes Butt and Asif may have of returning. The suspended sentences mean that, if certain conditions are met, both could theoretically be clear to play competitive cricket again in five years.
> 
> But the first step of any rehabilitation programme as prescribed by the tribunal - believed to involve the two players giving lectures on the dangers of corruption - must include a show of remorse of their actions. Only then will the rehabilitation begin and, thus, a possible chance for the suspended sentence to kick in. Any such action, however, could also have an impact on the criminal case the UK's Crown Prosecution Service (CPS) is now pursuing against the players.
> 
> Amir's five-year ban has been criticised in some quarters as being too severe, particularly as his age and past disciplinary track record were thought to be possible mitigating circumstances to secure a lesser term. However, the tribunal is believed to have found no exceptional circumstances that would afford such leeway in his case, particularly as he showed no contrition or remorse through the hearing.
> 
> Amir's lawyer Shahid Karim, and Butt's lawyer Yasin Patel, have since said that the tribunal's hands were tied by the code which prescribed a minimum five-year sanction; the implication is that lesser punishments would have been given out. That, it appears now, would also have partially depended on the players showing some remorse.
> 
> ESPNcricinfo also understands that PCB officials, privately, tried repeatedly to convince Amir, who has been the main focus of public attention, to "cooperate with the ACSU" in a bid to have his sentence reduced. Three or four of the top board officials held several one-on-one meetings with Amir in the run-up to the January hearings but he refused. "Until the very last minute there were one-on-one meetings with Amir at neutral venues, trying to get him to cooperate with the ACSU," a source privy to the meetings told ESPNcricinfo. "People tried repeatedly and very hard but he just didn't agree." Even his lawyer Karim is said to have tried to convince his client on several occasions but without success.
> 
> Officially the PCB pulled back any support of the three players soon after they were provisionally suspended by the ICC. Additionally they suspended their central contracts and refused them permission to train or practice at PCB-affiliated ground. The moves came after the ICC warned the board in October to distance itself fully from the players so as to keep the game clean. It has been indicated that the meetings only came about on the prompting of higher political authorities and were not instigated by either board or player.



More details beginning to emerge, and it seems like Amir got less punishment then he really deserves. Some people were suggesting that he was coerced into doing it or something along those lines. From this article, it becomes obvious that he probably was in on it as much as SB and Asif. The fact that he's unwilling to come clean about this whole scandal and protecting SB shows that.

Really reduces any sympathies I had for this guy greatly. For some reason I get the idea that he was probably involved in some bigger fixing as well, which is resulting in him not coming clean. People are assuming that he was coerced into it or went along with SB, when in fact he may be the SB's vice.


----------



## alibaz

REHAN NIAZI FALCON said:


> will miss amir in the world cup..............



Another guy with similar action, pace and skill, discovered by the same person as in case of Aamir with some banging domestic and international performances is joining world cup squad..... Good luck Junaid Khan


----------



## alibaz

*PCB asks ICC to review Amir&#8217;s ban*

KARACHI: Pakistan cricket chief Ijaz Butt has officially requested a review over fast-rising paceman Mohammad Amir&#8217;s five-year ban on charges of corruption, he said.

Butt revealed the request to the International Cricket Council (ICC) in a television interview aired on a local sports channel late Friday.

&#8220;As the Anti-corruption tribunal has asked for a review on the code of conduct, we too have requested the ICC to have a review on the five-year ban on Amir,&#8221; Butt said.

Amir, Salman Butt and Mohammad Asif were banned on charges of corruption during the Lord&#8217;s Test against England last year.

Salman was banned for 10 years, with five years suspended, and Asif for seven years, including a two-year suspended ban.

The anti-corruption tribunal, headed by Michael Beloff, while announcing the verdict last week also requested the ICC to review the minimum sanction in their code of conduct, which is five years, in special cases.

It was widely speculated that Amir, aged only 18 and having never violated the ICC code of conduct in his two-year international career, would get a two or one-year ban, but the tribunal had to impose five years, the minimum for this type of breach.

Butt admitted the chances of the ban being reviewed or reduced were remote.

&#8220;There is one out of million chance as the final decision would rest with the ICC,&#8221; said Butt.

Butt hoped the request for a review would be discussed at ICC&#8217;s next board meeting later this year.

Dunya News: Sports


----------

